# The Hangout Thread; The Place where JP's Gals Exist



## carlandellie

Don't forget our motto: Long Hair Don't Care

Appreciation post for Erin cause she is our mammal


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lawlz


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> Don't forget our motto: Long Hair Don't Care
> 
> Appreciation post for Erin cause she is our mammal



aw txs you


----------



## LondonUnderground

it's tall girl appreciation day on twitter people should appreciate me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 3,782
User Name	Posts
grandfloluver	752
MickeyisBeast	667
scarscar93	474
CowboyErin	462
carlandellie	411
I Am What I Am	350
Mickeysgirl34	190
PlutosRHM55	140
charliebrown	131
Monorail Fan	37
LondonUnderground	29
BK228	29
TylerFG	25
Qmaz246	25
nerdylightbulb	13
theffaddict	8
Stitch4Prez	8
poohbearluver	7
disneygirl520	4
wdwtwins	4
Experiment113	3
Disney~Cutie	2
WDWJonasGirl	2
Selseyk	1
tinker22	1
StarTunnel	1
PrincessBelle319	1
beckyboo87	1
TheWalkingDead	1
Hauntedmansion13	1
huahuamick	1
EyoreFANS12	1


----------



## MickeyisBeast

fall siggy woohoo


----------



## LondonUnderground

is it christmas yet


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 3,782
> User Name	Posts
> grandfloluver	752
> MickeyisBeast	667
> scarscar93	474
> CowboyErin	462
> carlandellie	411
> I Am What I Am	350
> Mickeysgirl34	190
> PlutosRHM55	140
> charliebrown	131
> Monorail Fan	37
> LondonUnderground	29
> BK228	29
> TylerFG	25
> Qmaz246	25
> nerdylightbulb	13
> theffaddict	8
> Stitch4Prez	8
> poohbearluver	7
> disneygirl520	4
> wdwtwins	4
> Experiment113	3
> Disney~Cutie	2
> WDWJonasGirl	2
> Selseyk	1
> tinker22	1
> StarTunnel	1
> PrincessBelle319	1
> beckyboo87	1
> TheWalkingDead	1
> Hauntedmansion13	1
> huahuamick	1
> EyoreFANS12	1


----------



## grandfloluver

i still need to put my tickers in my sig


----------



## MickeyisBeast

sometimes i really like you
and sometimes i don't know


----------



## grandfloluver

I made my twitter!! It's a train wreck right now but my friends are happy so ill live omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I made my twitter!! It's a train wreck right now but my friends are happy so ill live omg



follow meh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my parents just met paula deen

thanks for going on vacation without me


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> my parents just met paula deen
> 
> thanks for going on vacation without me



omg wut


----------



## grandfloluver

I want to meet someone famous. I obviously have a preference but idc I just want to meet someone. I've met Peyton Manning if that counts but eehh I don't really count it


----------



## scarscar93

I don't want to write this paper.


----------



## carlandellie

one month until i turn 16 and can driveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## scarscar93

~happy birthday to me~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> ~happy birthday to me~



Happy Birthday!


----------



## carlandellie

Sarah read my text RIGHT NOW


----------



## carlandellie

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> ~happy birthday to me~



Happy birthday! I hope you have a good day!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

/jpgals


----------



## meggiebeth

carlandellie said:
			
		

> one month until i turn 16 and can driveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Seriously?! You can drive when you're sixteen? Here we can't until 17. I'm sixteen and would really love to drive! I find it funny I can legally have children and get married and still can't drive lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## simbagirl

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> ~happy birthday to me~



Happy birthday!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

negative


----------



## CowboyErin

i'm almost 18 and i don't have my license oops


----------



## MickeyisBeast

16 and have my license


----------



## MickeyisBeast

fd stopped working for me


----------



## simbagirl

Heyyy... anyone on?  Whatzzz up? I'm bored


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> ~happy birthday to me~



happy birthday!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

17 with my license


----------



## scarscar93

thanks for all the birthday wishes guys 

19 and no license do i win


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> 16 and have my license



So jealous (love your pp btw)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> ~happy birthday to me~



Happy Birthday!


----------



## simbagirl

I have to have 10 posts so here is 6


----------



## simbagirl

Hi!!!!!


----------



## simbagirl

Is anyone else bored????


----------



## carlandellie

wowee


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Noon


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

so apparently i just found out that i don't have school tomorrow because of the storm


----------



## grandfloluver

wut


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

this moooooooooooooooooooovie


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

how i spent my time on the bus:

playing  nintendo ds mario kart


----------



## MorganR

Hey Guys!
Just saw this thread and wanted to check what it was all about???


----------



## LondonUnderground

omg pats game was awesome we beat the rams 45-7 and i bought a tom brady jersey good tiiiimes


----------



## LondonUnderground

all that's on the news is about hurricane sandy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

didn't go to school today
boo
i hate missing school, but i'm crazy sick


----------



## MickeyisBeast

can this hurricane come like 30 miles south please


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> didn't go to school today
> boo
> i hate missing school, but i'm crazy sick





I hope you feel better


----------



## grandfloluver

My acid reflux has bothered me all day long. I have been worried about it and that has made it worse. I just need to forget about it lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

happy for the giants


----------



## CowboyErin

stopppppp


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> happy for the giants



same, karma for Detroit


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wBzR7zhA0g

can we talk about how PERFECT Little Things is?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I hope you feel better



thanks  i feel 80 times better than i did this morning!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wBzR7zhA0g
> 
> can we talk about how PERFECT Little Things is?








OMG I listened to it first thing this morning and I was like awwwww this is so cute. I love love love it!! <3333333 

I love how they all have equal parts, too lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I have this field trip planned outside on Wednesday and its supposed to be below freezing all morning. Do I wanna go? Heck no. I am hoping my mom will let me get out of it or it will just snow and then we can't go. Yeah I like the second option better omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

sooooo you all like one direction


----------



## MickeyisBeast

4:30 fd
everyone come
/jpgals


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i started the phenomenon here like a year and a half ago


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wBzR7zhA0g
> 
> can we talk about how PERFECT Little Things is?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> 4:30 fd
> everyone come
> /jpgals



CHANGE OF PLANS

*TC *not fd


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

hurricane sandy is here


----------



## grandfloluver

I have a piano thing  ); 

I can't come boooo 
Have fun though


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

no school today
no school tomorrow

fine with me,i just want it to be saturday already~


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

apparently,i can't change my icon

huh


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> i started the phenomenon here like a year and a half ago



i remember when i told you about them when they were on x factor because they were huuuuuge here back then and you told me they were ugly bahahaha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> i remember when i told you about them when they were on x factor because they were huuuuuge here back then and you told me they were ugly bahahaha



oh my god i don't remember that but i'm not denying it i used to think bieber was ugly too lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> oh my god i don't remember that but i'm not denying it i used to think bieber was ugly too lol



omg yes hahahahahaha


----------



## LondonUnderground

omg there's an earl of sandwich at st pauls i must go


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


>



oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Your hand fits in mine
Like it's made just for me
But bear this in mind
It was meant to be
And i'm joining up the dots
With the freckles on your cheeks
And it all makes sense to me

I know you've never loved
The crinkles by your eyes
When you smile,
You've never loved
Your stomach or your thighs
The dimples in your back
At the bottom of your spine
But i'll love them endlessly

CHORUS:
I won't let these little things
Slip out of my mouth
But if i do
It's you
Oh it's you
They add up to
I'm in love with you
And all these little things

You cant go to bed
Without a cup of tea
And maybe that's the reason
That you talk in your sleep
And all those conversation
Are the secrets that I keep
Though it makes no sense to me

I know you've never loved the sound of your voice tape
You know want to know how much weigh
You still have to squeeze into your jeans
But you're perfect to me

CHORUS:
I won't let these little things
Slip out of my mouth
but if it's true
It's you
Oh it's you
They add up to
I'm in love with you
And all these little things

You'll never love yourself
Half as much as I love you
You'll never treat yourself right darlin'
But i want you to
If i let you know
I'm here for you
Maybe you'll love yourself like i love you
Oh..

I've just let these little things
Slip out of my mouth
Because it's you
Oh it's you
It's you
They add up to
And i'm in love you
And all these little things

I won't let these little things
Slip out of my mouth
But if it's true
It's you
It's you
They add up to
I'm in love with you
And all your little things


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> omg there's an earl of sandwich at st pauls i must go



Seriously? In London?! Gotta go there! Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> Seriously? In London?! Gotta go there! Yum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



fo sho! you're from essex too?! that's crazyyyyy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> fo sho! you're from essex too?! that's crazyyyyy



what if you know each other in rl


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> what if you know each other in rl



that'd be cray crayyy


----------



## LondonUnderground

i want to go to california so much


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## carlandellie

polyvore works again fyi sarah


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> fo sho! you're from essex too?! that's crazyyyyy



Whereabouts are you from? I'm in saffron walden. Gonna ask my dad to take me to Earl of sandwich... Thankyou for telling mee!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> that'd be cray crayyy



That'd be freaky!! I dont know any Disney lovers in rl life tho lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> Whereabouts are you from? I'm in saffron walden. Gonna ask my dad to take me to Earl of sandwich... Thankyou for telling mee!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



ohhh i live the other side of chelmsford  haha np!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> polyvore works again fyi sarah



parrrrrty


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> ohhh i live the other side of chelmsford  haha np!



Thts really close isn't it? This is so awesome. I thought u lived in London 

Did you hear about the family in the fire in Harlow?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

i need to change my sig but it's so much effort


----------



## MickeyisBeast

cray z


----------



## CowboyErin

omg walk the moon is so good


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRItYDKSqpQ

this is my favourite video on youtube i cry with laughter every single time


----------



## LondonUnderground

CowboyErin said:


> omg walk the moon is so good



omg yessssssss


----------



## CowboyErin

LondonUnderground said:


> omg yessssssss



like i can't believe i'm just hearing their album now for the first time it's perfect


----------



## CowboyErin

i really hope my power doesn't go out but i'm almost positive it's going to, the wind is really really bad here :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I was a Native American this weekend for a party whoop









Can't wait to go trick or treating


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if you go back two or three pages on my photobucket you will see all the pictures of me and tater tot thatwashisnicknamerightallie


----------



## MickeyisBeast

look it's my wall i'm collage-ing atm


----------



## MickeyisBeast

remember we drew each other

i drew erin obvs


----------



## LondonUnderground

CowboyErin said:


> like i can't believe i'm just hearing their album now for the first time it's perfect



my friend got to meet them and ugh jelly


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> remember we drew each other
> 
> i drew erin obvs



omg yesss
and i drew chachacha with my horrible art skills


----------



## CowboyErin

my lights are flickering so if i disappear that's why -_-


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i want to go to california so much



I've been twice!!! It's fun and gorgeous  you'd love it omg


----------



## CowboyErin

can this storm please be over i don't like it


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

temperature gets lower than 60 degrees
me: JUST HEAR THOSE SLEIGH BELLS JINGLING RING TING TINGLING TOO


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> can this storm please be over i don't like it



Be safe!! Lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I'd love to wake up tomorrow and my mom say theres no school Hannah! Yeah. A girl can dream


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh my god


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm not a big rihanna fan but i love diamonds


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> oh my god



omg


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> I've been twice!!! It's fun and gorgeous  you'd love it omg



Seriously?? So lucky I really wanna go. Have you been to la and Disneyland and stuff? Sucks being so far away from America sometimes 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Seriously?? So lucky I really wanna go. Have you been to la and Disneyland and stuff? Sucks being so far away from America sometimes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



haha yes! That's the part of CA I stayed in. Both times I like split stayed at LA then we'd go to DL. Disneyland was awesome


----------



## LondonUnderground

who even let wylie make music


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> haha yes! That's the part of CA I stayed in. Both times I like split stayed at LA then we'd go to DL. Disneyland was awesome



i'm jelllllyyyyyyyyy! i wanna go to places like la, san fran and san diego


----------



## LondonUnderground

does any here have an iphone and if you do is your itunes app working


----------



## MickeyisBeast

why is that not in 1 pt font

sent from the DISboards app for Android


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ah remember when we did this to our posts, good times

sent from the DISboards app for Android


----------



## MickeyisBeast

you know this is real because in movies, new york is always the first to go


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> i'm jelllllyyyyyyyyy! i wanna go to places like la, san fran and san diego


I haven't been to San Fran but the other two are worth going to! I had a blast!



MickeyisBeast said:


> ah remember when we did this to our posts, good times
> 
> sent from the DISboards app for Android



omg good times. Good times

sent from the DISboards app for iPhone


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i'm jelllllyyyyyyyyy! i wanna go to places like la, san fran and san diego



My dad went to San Fran and said it was absolutely amazing. We have a picture of him standing next to this huge American policeman lol. I really wanna go to disney Aulani in Hawaii too but not sure tht will happen anytime soon 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## scarscar93

ugh I miss CA so much. especially Disneyland but also the lack of humidity.


----------



## grandfloluver

Field trip :/ I am worrying myself to death so not the best time so far, but ill live haha I would probably rather be in school omg :O


----------



## grandfloluver

But omg everyone is in love with my accent. Which is weird bc they live in Tennessee too so idk why mine stands out so much but oh well. I sorta like/hate it idek


----------



## meggiebeth

What's your accent like then? Everyone says mine is really posh when it's not. Whenever I hear an American accent I feel like im in a movie lol!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> What's your accent like then? Everyone says mine is really posh when it's not. Whenever I hear an American accent I feel like im in a movie lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Well, i do live in Tennessee, so I have a very very southern accent. It is so bad. Like Miley Cyrus' accent on steroids omg I want a British accent so bad lol it ain't happening


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm getting so addicted to twitter omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

happy halloween






no treat or treating for me tonight
it got moved to saturdayyyyy


----------



## scarscar93

I could cry at how much homework I have today.

ON HALLOWEEN.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god that thread omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

halloween! heck to the yes i'm going trick or treating

i mean it's free candy...


----------



## meggiebeth

You guys move your halloweens around? We never do. I had to miss trick or treating- I had a rehearsal all evening 
Is trick or treating really big and popular in America? In the movies it seems like it

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

we had no trick or treaters so me and my friends made brownies


----------



## LondonUnderground

I love kanye's new album


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i have NEVER gotten so much candy in my life
my friends and i went all out my legs hurt from walking so much
but i was looking kewt in my native american costume
sacagasarah


----------



## MagicDan

Daily skim through the DIS before I go to bed. I've been a zombie every morning for the past few days. I need more sleep.


----------



## meggiebeth

If any of you have an iPhone or android phone you should get the DISboards app. It's awesome! It notifies you when a thread your subscribed to has replies. I prefer it to the website.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i'm going to the midnight showing of wreck-it ralph


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

November is going to be a great month






I can sense it


----------



## Experiment113

Mickeysgirl34 said:
			
		

> happy halloween
> 
> no treat or treating for me tonight
> it got moved to saturdayyyyy



Us too!!! Is cause of Hurricane Sandy?


----------



## Experiment113

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> If any of you have an iPhone or android phone you should get the DISboards app. It's awesome! It notifies you when a thread your subscribed to has replies. I prefer it to the website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Me too. I use it all the time (if u can't tell).


----------



## carlandellie

Since my birthday month has finally started I can countdown. 26 days!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm excited for this weekend!
it's football play off season and my school is actually really good this year, we're conference champs.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i probably shouldn't have left my homework until the last 3 days of the holidays seeing as i have tons


----------



## meggiebeth

Lol me either but we have work experience next week so I can just leave it even longer. My art teacher hates me because I never meet deadlines lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

can i ask a favor? can y'all pray for me? I am going through some stress and it has caused me some stomach and throat issues and i just need to forget about them.  It would mean the world to me if you could.  thanks a bunch


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> can i ask a favor? can y'all pray for me? I am going through some stress and it has caused me some stomach and throat issues and i just need to forget about them.  It would mean the world to me if you could.  thanks a bunch



I'm praying for you. So sorry your goin thru this. Stress is horrible, I've had problems with it too so totally empathize! Hope your ok!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

negative - - - - - - - - - - negative


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> negative - - - - - - - - - - negative



fishnets.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## carlandellie

Just drew for secret Santa in our friend group. I got grace!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LITTLE THINGS MUSIC VIDEO IS PERFECTION
i'm dying at how good harry looks
once again he gets best dressed for the music video


----------



## MickeyisBeast

niall looks so cute with his braces
liam when he winks is so cute
zayn is smokin
and louis was just so ADORABLE


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> niall looks so cute with his braces
> liam when he winks is so cute
> zayn is smokin
> and louis was just so ADORABLE



Preach it sista


----------



## grandfloluver

Sooooo glad it's Friday. By week so no football game  I am nervous about next week though. It will be a tough game....and I am not ready for basketball to start.


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

my new shippppp


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## carlandellie

They Don't Know About Us is literally perfect


----------



## MickeyisBeast

fd right now /jpgals
everyone is welcome


----------



## grandfloluver

been so busy today 
omg but so much drama tho


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we won last night, 69-7


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm in the process of teaching myself to play they don't know about us <3 I'm getting better by ear


----------



## carlandellie

tc, /jpgals


----------



## meggiebeth

Sorry, if I sound stupid, but wat does JP Gals mean??? 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wowwww


----------



## MickeyisBeast

momentous day, hit 1,200 followers


----------



## carlandellie

It's a drink hot chocolate, read TR's, and ignore everyone kind of day


----------



## grandfloluver

ahhhhhh it just feels like winter today idk 
i want it to snow


----------



## meggiebeth

Work experience tomorrow so wish me luck! Have you guys done it??

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

new signature dedicated to my new favorite movie <3
but they're stills from the video game

oh and pinkie pie icon
yay


----------



## grandfloluver

Ross Lynch is absolutely adorable omg that's the main reason I watch Austin and Ally


----------



## MickeyisBeast

calhoun
that reminds me of john calhoun, the 7th vice president of the united states who was strongly against tarrifs and at one point wanted south carolina to secede from the united states

history!


----------



## CowboyErin

1000000000% done


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW45UZrqg1w

he's KILLING me


----------



## grandfloluver

I am just counting the days until thanksgiving break. 11 days for anyone who was wondering lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I just read that one thread on here O.O
Why. Just why.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

niall's girlfriend is really pretty

that leaves liam and harry
_my two favorites_


----------



## grandfloluver

This is so weird but I think about how I would treat the 1D boys if they went to my school. I am always like, would Zayn be my favorite still? haha omg I know it's so messed up. I think he would bc I would be drawn to his artisticness and unexpectedness. My mom would blow a gasket though haha But compatibility wise, me and Liam would be it bc we could talk about hsm and toy story all day and then play the piano tg lol I think I'd be friends with Niall and Harry but Louis I would be really turned off by and think he was an attention hog or i might like him idk those type of people get on my nerves sometimes at school. 

That's it for the daydreams of Hannah while in school omg 
I can't believe I just wrote that out


----------



## grandfloluver

I wish I'd start feeling 100% again ugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUI9CTfy3Cw&feature=youtu.be

this one made me laugh, it was so cute haha

i totally feel like i'm right there watching a movie with him..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the new 1D album is sooo good


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> the new 1D album is sooo good



^


----------



## carlandellie

Summer Love is my favorite


----------



## grandfloluver

Louis has reeeeaaalllly impressed me in this album

I love his solos omg it's like they are made for him

But Zayn's voice is as flawless as ever <3333333


----------



## grandfloluver

Niall's ow in heart attack is so perf omg

I love I would and change my mind and everything  <3

but idk I can't pick a fav yet I love they don't know about us and kiss you soooo much like idek


----------



## carlandellie

A close second is They Don't Know About Us


----------



## MickeyisBeast

not including the first three leaked songs, I Would is my favorite song

I also am in love with Heart Attack, First Last Kiss, and They Don't Know About Us

those are my top four


----------



## MickeyisBeast

seriously though, why is the album called "Take Me Home" but there's no song on the album called "Take Me Home" like what...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

addicted to I Would

please do a music video for it oh my god it's perfect


----------



## LondonUnderground

ughhhh so much homework so little time


----------



## grandfloluver

Ok I was coming home today and my friend was driving and she almost killed me. Like I was so scared. We were two feet away from a wreck. I am walking on pins and needles from it bc it was on my side of the car. And she didn't even care!!!!!!!!!!!!

ugh good day until that


----------



## meggiebeth

Too much homework... Too many exams... Ughhhhhhh! At least I'm not the only one!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

i love that demi's is hair back brown <333


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got the cutest shirt in the world at the mall today... i'm in love


----------



## MickeyisBeast

laksjdfhkadshf I don't know who I want to win, i just can't


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> i got the cutest shirt in the world at the mall today... i'm in love


i saw it


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i got the cutest shirt in the world at the mall today... i'm in love



snapchat


----------



## grandfloluver

Icing the back ahhhh it's cold omg


I am glad the election is over tonight. Like I care who wins I guess I am just sick if people talking about it so much today.


----------



## carlandellie

We had a mock election at school and Romney won.


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> We had a mock election at school and Romney won.



Everyone here pretty much was for Romney but that's the norm here in the south lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> snapchat



i'm wearing it to school tomorrow, i'll show you then omg i'm too lazy right now



grandfloluver said:


> Everyone here pretty much was for Romney but that's the norm here in the south lol



ditto omg
except we didn't have school today, i can just tell from twitter lol


----------



## carlandellie

"Michelle's getting the d tonight "
Crying


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Oh


----------



## meggiebeth

Wow I thought Romney would win!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

Can't say the mood is rather pleasant in my house this morning. I dread everyone's reactions of doom at school haha  

ugh ugh ugh


----------



## scarscar93

when people attempt to flirt with/hit on others in the show your face thread


----------



## scarscar93

so thankful that people in college are more mature about election results than in high school

almost got beaten up back in '08 when someone asked who I supported and answered honestly.


----------



## meggiebeth

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> so thankful that people in college are more mature about election results than in high school
> 
> almost got beaten up back in '08 when someone asked who I supported and answered honestly.



Wow. At my high school no one is interested in politics. Only me. What was so bad about who you supported?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

things are different here


----------



## scarscar93

meggiebeth said:


> Wow. At my high school no one is interested in politics. Only me. What was so bad about who you supported?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I disagreed with Obama (still do) and I went to an arts high school in an inner-city part of town.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

romney won my state, so let's just say there were a bunch of pissed off people at school today

it was somewhat entertaining although i felt their pain to an extent. not something to dwell over too harshly though


----------



## carlandellie

no me gusta


----------



## scarscar93

I have this plan of collecting campaign buttons for every presidential candidate I vote for, and it just sucks that the ones I ordered didn't arrive until the day before the election.






and this is such a cute design and I just want to wear it for that reason but that would give the impression of being a delusional sore loser


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the only thing i'm really happy about, is next Presidential election when I get to vote, there will be two brand new candidates, not one new one and one who is already the president


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> romney won my state, so let's just say there were a bunch of pissed off people at school today
> 
> it was somewhat entertaining although i felt their pain to an extent. not something to dwell over too harshly though



same
Well most people here were so discouraged that no one really wanted to talk about it. Some did. And the mood wasn't exactly the best around school. Or anywhere here. I didn't want mention it just everyone was so aggravated with it. I agree with them. my twitter and facebook has blown up with stuff about it lol


----------



## Experiment113

We had a talk about the election in civics class and how Obama won even though most of the states voted for Romney.


----------



## scarscar93

Florida is probably still being an undecided diva as I type this.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate when people are ill informed about politics.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## scarscar93

dyING


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> i hate when people are ill informed about politics.



this
This
THIS


----------



## scarscar93

basically.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> basically.



omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> basically.



Oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

If I was my doing good in chemistry before, I'm gonna fail now that she lets us use our own technology during note taking...


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> If I was my doing good in chemistry before, I'm gonna fail now that she lets us use our own technology during note taking...



haha omg 
my ap bio teacher wanted us to do that but it never worked 
I'll be your chemistry tutor lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> haha omg
> my ap bio teacher wanted us to do that but it never worked
> I'll be your chemistry tutor lol



Omg yes tutor me because I have no clue what's going on right now


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Omg yes tutor me because I have no clue what's going on right now



I still have all my notes and worksheets from last year so it will work out real good omg


----------



## meggiebeth

Chemistry sucks I prefer English and i mean when am I gonna need to know chemistry in life

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I had a choice to take either Chemistry or Environmental Science for this year
After my friend showed me her Chemistry homework,I chose Environmental
I'm glad I did,it's so much fun


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i took environmental science freshman year lol
and biology last year
and chemistry this year
and hopefully no science senior year


----------



## carlandellie

I'll join in with listing science classes

Freshman year I took biology and physical science
This year I'm in chemistry, zoology, and microbiology

 next year I'll be in chem 2 and physics and idk about senior yet but I want to be in a science career so yeah


----------



## grandfloluver

Physical Science freshmen year
Chemistry last year
AP biology and physics this year

And nothing next year....hopefully lol


----------



## scarscar93

bio freshman year
chem sophomore year
marine science junior year
no science class senior year

and probably psychology of the natural world to fulfill my science gen-ed next semester


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i was just saying i was in chemistry class I DIDN'T MEAN TO START A SCIENCE CLASS DISCUSSION

hash tag trend setter


----------



## carlandellie

No school tomorrow or Monday, of course


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> No school tomorrow or Monday, of course



I'm jealous
My school is very un-American and we don't observe American holidays like Veterans Day lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Today I talked to two people with little to no Disney knowledge, I've never felt like such a nerd as I tried to explain the book I was reading (kingdom keepers 4)....


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> I'm jealous
> My school is very un-American and we don't observe American holidays like Veterans Day lol



Aw 
It makes up for Thanksgiving break, we only get 3 days off for that.


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Aw
> It makes up for Thanksgiving break, we only get 3 days off for that.



We only get that too! 
I swear my school is a piece of crap lol


----------



## carlandellie

I really hope there will be a movie for _The Fault in Our Stars_, but then again it probably wouldn't be as amazing as the book was.


----------



## grandfloluver

I cried like a baby when I read the fault in our stars. I read it as a vacation book in LA and down by the pool. Yeah. Not such a good idea. I was an emotional wreck omg and I never cry at anything.


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> I cried like a baby when I read the fault in our stars. I read it as a vacation book in LA and down by the pool. Yeah. Not such a good idea. I was an emotional wreck omg and I never cry at anything.



Same except the LA part


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> No school tomorrow or Monday, of course



no school monday for me either
and the next week after that we have wednesday thursday friday off for thanksgiving break


----------



## MickeyisBeast

idk if we're going to win tomorrow's play off game
we beat the team already, but they're AMAZING and idk how we did it... so to beat them AGAIN... idk... i hope we do, but even if we don't i'm still amazed because we're conference champions and we've made it so far this year.


----------



## scarscar93

why can I never remember my iTunes password


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In second period, just came from APUSH
Are we going to discuss history classes today?
I took honors world freshman year
Civics and AP EURO sophomore year
And APUSH junior year
I don't think there's another history to take senior year since I took euro last year... I think I will have a free day every other day next year because of this


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

in microsoft word certification class now
i just finished my type writing and got an 80%
my highest score so far yay

oh the twilight zone tower of terror bgm loop just came on mouseworld radio
it's going to be a great day


----------



## carlandellie

yes sarah we will discuss history omg

Freshman year I took World Geography and Current Events
I'm taking no history this year 
Next year I'm taking Psychology, and American Studies
Senior year I'm taking Government, and Economics 

I don't like history so I'd rather not take any


----------



## grandfloluver

Freshmen year none
Sophomore year World History
This year US history
Next year gov/economics


----------



## grandfloluver

So I was obsessed with Finding Bigfoot the spring and summer of this year. Don't ask me why lol I just was haha like I laughed so hard at it idk it just entertained me so much lol well this morning I wake up and in our headlines of the newspaper it says they are coming to my area next Friday. Like O M G I'm going to that meeting and getting my picture with them haha embarrassing I know but frankly I don't care 

and no I don't believe in Bigfoot lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

meetign the kardashians tomorrow i'm so excited omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

o weird you guys get to choose your subjects it's compulsory for us to do english lang, maths (it's not split into separate subjects), all three sciences, some form of religious study, a humanity, a modern foreign language etc


----------



## LondonUnderground

ld is here omggg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

history is my best subject


----------



## Disney~Cutie

carlandellie said:


> I really hope there will be a movie for _The Fault in Our Stars_, but then again it probably wouldn't be as amazing as the book was.



I've heard that Fox 2000 has the rights to the movie, but I agree that a movie would probably not be as wonderful as the book is


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got a 92 on my APUSH test
which i'm surprised, because i didn't study at all and i even had two extra days to study/prepare because i was sick the day of the test and i didn't lol

and some people studied for hours and got 70s
that's me in science and math though


----------



## grandfloluver

Excited and nervous for the game all at the same time


----------



## LondonUnderground

i want a pair of jc shoes for ma bday


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hope we win
idk if we will
we beat them in the regular season and nobody has beat them in conference for 13 years so to beat them TWICE? it's gonna be hard.


----------



## scarscar93

My Spanish professor says I might have an A in the class. omg was expecting nothing higher than a B omg so happy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

dying because selena gomez fans are hating so hard on Barbara Palvin aka my favorite VS Angel because she took a picture with Justin Bieber
and Selena tweeted the picture with "...."

OKAY WHAT ARE YOUR LIVES.


----------



## carlandellie

Wreck It Ralph was a lot better then I thought it was going to be. I liked it!


----------



## grandfloluver

Today didn't go exactly as well as planned, but I really have nothing to complain about lol I'll live. 

off to basketball and fights with the girls basketball team we go. What a joy.


----------



## carlandellie

http://www.koalastothemax.com/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i had fun tonight omg i got to sit front row in the bleachers!!
can't wait til senior year when i get to stand in the "senior section" in front of the bleachers


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"RIP Jelena" is TRENDING ON TWITTER
CAN IT BE TRUE????
How about best day of my life, it's about time
I kinda figured him singing at the VS Fashion show was his way of saying "hey i'm single"


----------



## carlandellie

The paperman short film was perfect


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> The paperman short film was perfect



yess omg my friend and I almost love it more than Wreck-It Ralph


and today my stepsister is getting married and i don't even know the guy. awks.

wasn't asked to be a bridesmaid either.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

they broke up it's confirmed omg
who called it
ME
i said the other day to my friend "i haven't seen any pictures of them together in a LONG time, i think something's up"
yeah mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

he just needs to stay single until the end of january, so he can be single at my concert lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I bought these British converse shoes and I didn't like them really at the time i mean i did they were just dull lol so now I am bedazzling them. They are super cute now omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I bought these British converse shoes and I didn't like them really at the time i mean i did they were just dull lol so now I am bedazzling them. They are super cute now omg



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## LondonUnderground

i have been up for 17 hours now but omg so worth it the kardashians are so pretty and nice in real life i just creys


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> i have been up for 17 hours now but omg so worth it the kardashians are so pretty and nice in real life i just creys



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The fans are really crazy, do you remember the weirdest thing that a fan did?
Zayn: she hid in the bin, but when they were moving the bin they realized it was a bit heavy and they were like "what is this?" so they opened it and there was a girl in the bin
Louis: Ta da!
Zayn: I dunno what happened after that though
Louis: She was smelly

LOU OH MY GOD


----------



## grandfloluver

Selena better not date anyone from 1D. She should shove it omg if she does i will go on a rampage about perverts aka her.


----------



## carlandellie

Crying cause I'm growing up


----------



## LondonUnderground

'i want to live in england' omg no u don't it sux here


----------



## LondonUnderground

happy armistice day tho


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

there may still be the thanksgiving events going on
but marching band is still over to me


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> Crying cause I'm growing up



me everyday omg


----------



## grandfloluver

one time in class we were taking a test and this kid kept looking at my answers so i dug my key into the side of his pretty little souped up 4 wheel drive carved my name into his leather seat i took a louisville slugger to both headlights slashed a hole in all 4 tires maybe next time he'll think before he cheats


----------



## grandfloluver

i love carrie underwood


----------



## MickeyisBeast

guess it didnt happen


----------



## MickeyisBeast

there's an "up and coming" rapper who is like actually making it big and he USED TO LIVE IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD
I rode the same BUS AS HIM IN MIDDLE SCHOOL OKAY 
and he was at the game friday night and i took creeper shots of him because apparently he's getting big in hollywood
yeah that's right, we rode the same bus and lived in the same neighborhood


----------



## LondonUnderground

luv my kollection jacket


----------



## grandfloluver

Three days and tons of rhinestones later, they are done!!


----------



## grandfloluver

My school is freaking un American. I swear. Who goes to school on Veterans Day and Memorial Day?!? -_-


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> there's an "up and coming" rapper who is like actually making it big and he USED TO LIVE IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD
> I rode the same BUS AS HIM IN MIDDLE SCHOOL OKAY
> and he was at the game friday night and i took creeper shots of him because apparently he's getting big in hollywood
> yeah that's right, we rode the same bus and lived in the same neighborhood



hahahaha omg I'd do the same thing

For some reason that reminded me of Scotty Mccreary and living in nc and our phase like two years ago


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> Three days and tons of rhinestones later, they are done!!



they're so cute!! i love this bits on the front


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> they're so cute!! i love this bits on the front



Thanks!!  that's my fav too lol


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Three days and tons of rhinestones later, they are done!!



Awesome...! All those stones must have cost a fortune right?! Looks like something I could try. How'd you do that?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

no school tomorrow yay me
HAPPY VETERANS DAY! <3



grandfloluver said:


> hahahaha omg I'd do the same thing
> 
> For some reason that reminded me of Scotty Mccreary and living in nc and our phase like two years ago



omg yes Scotty McCreery is from my state beat that~!~!~!!!~~~~


----------



## grandfloluver

meggiebeth said:


> Awesome...! All those stones must have cost a fortune right?! Looks like something I could try. How'd you do that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



not really lol
i just bought the rhinestones then super glued them on


----------



## MickeyisBeast

what a waste


----------



## MickeyisBeast

proof


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

back in my directed study class
i didn't even like my current events so i'm kind of glad
but i have to take a benchmark test ew


----------



## LondonUnderground

cringe


----------



## grandfloluver

It was so rainy today :/
Makes me wanna sit under my blanket and just stay there lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i went to the jv game last night
it was so much fun and we won! 

but i was so tired because i couldn't sleep last night
so i literally fell asleep during math class
and when i woke up, it was time to go to my next class
...good timing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i want to say it was a bad day
but i can't base my entire day just off of not getting a hello...


----------



## meggiebeth

Have you guys done Romeo and Juliet- I'm doing it and it's so BORING!!! got an exam on it on Thursday. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## scarscar93

smh FSC


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i want to say it was a bad day
> but i can't base my entire day just off of not getting a hello...



 

hugs~


----------



## grandfloluver

I was supposed to cheer at a game tonight in the middle of nowhere. Thank The Lord I didn't have to. No basketball for me for two weeks!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i can't wait for this weekendddddd


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the bonus tracks on Take Me Home >>>>>>>>

i bought the album on itunes and burned a cd so i can listen to it nonstop in my car whooooooooop


----------



## grandfloluver

I swear I keep on changing favorites with Take Me Home like idk I can't pick anymore lol I have so many


----------



## CowboyErin

guess who's seeing taylor swift and ed sheeran in june

ME


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> guess who's seeing taylor swift and ed sheeran in june
> 
> ME



:O tickets for taylor's tour don't go on sale til Friday though??
they're coming here in march and I WANT TO GO SO BADLY! I mean, AUSTIN MAHONE is opening for her and Ed AND IT'S TAYLOR SWIFT WHO DOESN'T WANT TO SEE HER


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> :O tickets for taylor's tour don't go on sale til Friday though??
> they're coming here in march and I WANT TO GO SO BADLY! I mean, AUSTIN MAHONE is opening for her and Ed AND IT'S TAYLOR SWIFT WHO DOESN'T WANT TO SEE HER



i got a presale code!
YEAH HE'S GONNA BE OPENING AT MY CONCERT TOO
i'm going to canada omg but i am so excited riejowkdjh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> i got a presale code!
> YEAH HE'S GONNA BE OPENING AT MY CONCERT TOO
> i'm going to canada omg but i am so excited riejowkdjh



omg luckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkky!!! I'M SO JEALOUS RIGHT NOW YOU HAVE NO IDEA


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Where did you buy your tickets?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

there's no presale for the NC or SC concert right now
what
is my life


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> Where did you buy your tickets?



i'm pretty sure my dad got them off ticketmaster


----------



## grandfloluver

omg my BFF wants me to go with her to a Taylor swift concert but idk I'm not exactly Taylor Swift's biggest fan, but my BFF said she would go with me to some other concerts that she is in the same boat as I am in right now lol I might go idk probably will I just don't knowwww


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i ship myself with Jake from Glee
also with Sam from Glee

now that's the way to go


----------



## MickeyisBeast

was last weeks episode the first episode that rachel was not in


----------



## carlandellie

Truly, Madly, Deeply is perfect just wow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Truly, Madly, Deeply is perfect just wow



the song or the movie?


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> the song or the movie?


song of course


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> Truly, Madly, Deeply is perfect just wow



OHMYGOSH I can't believe you just put this lol 
I was in such a truly madly deeply and cascada kick two days ago 
I love it so much


----------



## carlandellie

I meant the One Direction song like the Target exclusive songs omg awkward


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I meant the One Direction song like the Target exclusive songs omg awkward



oh i thought you meant the 90s song omg
i haven't heard the 1D song... it wasn't on the album...
jk now i'm listening to it... eh omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Nobody Compares, She's Not Afraid, Loved You First, and Still the One are all so good and i like them in that order lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> oh i thought you meant the 90s song omg
> i haven't heard the 1D song... it wasn't on the album...
> jk now i'm listening to it... eh omg



omg me too hahaha 
I haven't heard it yet either
omg omg


----------



## grandfloluver

*right now* my fav bonus song is She's not afraid but that is of right now so I expect that to change

I love them all tho


----------



## CowboyErin

i like nobody compares cause niall starts it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We can talk about math classes today
I skipped a math and took algebra I in 8th grade
Geometry 9th
Algebra II 10th
And afm next semester


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

ugh,i'm not feeling well today
i want to go home

but great news for me
i got into the musical!


----------



## grandfloluver

Dang it Obama ugh

No president has ever interrupted my soap operas as much as he does. Get a life lol it's a weekly thing now and it always happens at the most interesting times in the show. G O  A W A Y


----------



## grandfloluver

I was watching the new projection castle show and wow I about cried. It's not even sad omg I swear nothing makes me cry like Disney. It is so embarrassing lol in the summer I about cried watching the MK opening the parks show. The welcome show. About in tears. I wasn't even sad!! I don't know it just makes me emotional and I don't know why


----------



## grandfloluver

My math: 

Algebra 1 8th grade
Geometry freshmen year
Algebra II last year 
College Algebra this year
Pre Calc next year


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> I was watching the new projection castle show and wow I about cried. It's not even sad omg I swear nothing makes me cry like Disney. It is so embarrassing lol in the summer I about cried watching the MK opening the parks show. The welcome show. About in tears. I wasn't even sad!! I don't know it just makes me emotional and I don't know why



girl I don't cry at anything but watching MM&Y at both Disneyland and Magic Kingdom had me tearing up.

and since I saw it at Disneyland I knew what to expect at MK. but nope, tears.

and it turns out that when I saw it at MK it was the last weekend of its run. welp.

I still need a soundtrack of the version I saw.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> girl I don't cry at anything but watching MM&Y at both Disneyland and Magic Kingdom had me tearing up.
> 
> and since I saw it at Disneyland I knew what to expect at MK. but nope, tears.
> 
> and it turns out that when I saw it at MK it was the last weekend of its run. welp.
> 
> I still need a soundtrack of the version I saw.



I feel your pain.I cried during the DL fireworks show when dumbo came out. I haven't even really seen Dumbo....but I cried.

 I know exactly what is ahead of me and gosh I still just about cry. I watched the video on the Internet of the new show and about cried. I wasn't even there! I am getting worse and worse all the time.

I can see myself crying while going through the Belle part of new Fantasyland, too.


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> *I was watching the new projection castle show and wow I about cried*. It's not even sad omg I swear nothing makes me cry like Disney. It is so embarrassing lol in the summer I about cried watching the MK opening the parks show. The welcome show. About in tears. I wasn't even sad!! I don't know it just makes me emotional and I don't know why



I almost did, but it was so good! Made me wish I was there </3


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> I almost did, but it was so good! Made me wish I was there </3



It is so good! I think when I see it in person I will be more emotional lol

omg I always wish I was there


----------



## MickeyisBeast

JUST PULLED A RISKY MOVE
oh god oh god oh god


----------



## LondonUnderground

can we swap obama for david cameron if u all hate him that much


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> can we swap obama for david cameron if u all hate him that much



That'd be nice... I really don't like David Cameron lol. But not sure I like Obama either.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> JUST PULLED A RISKY MOVE
> oh god oh god oh god



omg tell me


----------



## grandfloluver

Good day today!! And tm is Friday and omg it will be good and today was just good okay. I didn't think it would be but it was


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> omg tell me



I snap chatted you omg
I'll tell you the whole story tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I snap chatted you omg
> I'll tell you the whole story tomorrow



you go gurl


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> you go gurl



should i make them compete against each other?
omg kidding
kidding
well... kinda


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> should i make them compete against each other?
> omg kidding
> kidding
> well... kinda



omg what kind of question is that
yes lol yep. Fo sho
Tell them "may the odds be ever in your favor" omg and let them have at it


----------



## meggiebeth

Did you see One Direction on Children in Need tonight?! They tried to persuade Harry to cut his hair off for charity. They were so awesome at singing too!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

I am officially obsessed with the pitch perfect soundtrack 
I'm going to see Wreck It Ralph tm and then probably next week I'll see pitch perfect for the third time omg but no twilight 

I really had no idea it was out yesterday lol I haven't seen any of them


----------



## MickeyisBeast

...


----------



## grandfloluver

Lazy Saturday  

I think those are my favorite ones


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## LondonUnderground

i miss disney so bad
the last time i went was summer 2009 uh


----------



## disneygirl520

I saw wreck it Ralph today, in my opinion it was amazing!!


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> i miss disney so bad
> the last time i went was summer 2009 uh



ouch I'd freak out without my annual trips
so you're due for a trip soon lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

why am i still up?


----------



## Experiment113

Brave is awesome!!!!!!!!!  I watched it last night!!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

only two days of school this week and then thanksgiving break!

i'm making my christmas wish list today since black friday is getting close


----------



## MickeyisBeast

WAIT that means we bring out our christmas decorations and get a tree this friday aw this is exciting

i love christmas,
OMG and starting friday they'll be playing christmas music on the radio! even though i've been playing my justin bieber christmas cd in the car to and from school a few times these past two months...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh and i get to change my siggy to christmas themed yay


----------



## grandfloluver

I always put my tree up on thanksgiving  I'm excited well not about putting up the tree but putting the ornaments on it lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Two day week this week omg I can handle it


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## MickeyisBeast

paped


----------



## grandfloluver

ok i wish things would get less confusing for once ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

going to hotlanta after thanksgiving
shopping capital of the south


----------



## LondonUnderground

i hate controlled assessments so much it hurtssssssssss


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV-ZkATZ9lE&feature=g-u-u

she's my favorite youtube beauty person and oh my god thanks to this video i'm so excited for christmas and now have a sudden urge to move my furniture around and decorate for christmas
idkkk


----------



## LondonUnderground

it's my bday in just over 2 weeks whatwhat


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

Oh gosh Toy Story 3 noooo imma cry now


----------



## grandfloluver

O M G I have never cried that much watching it 
My makeup is all over the place and man I was an emotional wreck 
so embarrassing lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

listening to the Christmas radio station on Pandora

i'm about that life


----------



## LondonUnderground

who let chemistry exist


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i have to do all my APUSH unit work tonight and it's due first period tomorrow ugh
why did he make it due the day before break


----------



## LondonUnderground

i found direct return flights for £2500 yay


----------



## LondonUnderground

i swear disney have drastically changed their table service menus since 2009
i'm a picky eater and i could always find something i liked when i was 12
now i look and i'm like
wow i don't like anything


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I got the Louis Teen Vogue in the car :O
i wanted the Harry or Liam one, but Lou looks really good in his cover picture!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

they all look so good in the T Vogue photoshoot


----------



## MickeyisBeast

why aren't all of you following me on instagram


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i found direct return flights for £2500 yay



Is that per person??? Eek. Or I'm guessing that is for your family? How much per person? 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> Is that per person??? Eek. Or I'm guessing that is for your family? How much per person?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



nope that's the total for 3 people in economy.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> why aren't all of you following me on instagram



what's yo insta


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> what's yo insta



sarahruuu


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last week in APUSH we talked about how the south is threatening to secede from the US, coincidentally we are talking about the Civil War so this goes hand in hand

but apparently all 50 states have signed petitions for the south to secede and oh my god idk if they still want that to happen, but if it does i want to move to New York


----------



## grandfloluver

Today was my slouch day of the week. Tomorrow is my dress up day and omg I got the cutest red necklace ever omgomg it's fab


----------



## grandfloluver

omg at the snapchat I am having with my bff

We are doing songs hahaha I am laughing so hard lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

teach me how to remember the presidents from truman to reagan


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> teach me how to remember the presidents from truman to reagan



omg I don't even know that lol

I haven't had any US history since 8th grade so that may have something to do with it


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> omg I don't even know that lol
> 
> I haven't had any US history since 8th grade so that may have something to do with it



i know it's truman, eisenhower, kennedy, johnson, nixon, ford, carter and reagan but i lose it under pressure haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we haven't gotten to Truman yet in AP US History we're only at Lincoln and Johnson lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i had a pretty good day whoop

and now a five day thanksgiving break!


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> we haven't gotten to Truman yet in AP US History we're only at Lincoln and Johnson lol



we're doing the cold war in history ))): sux


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> we're doing the cold war in history ))): sux



we're at Reconstruction omg but ew cold war that sucks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

on saturday night me and my friends are gonna drive to the rich people's neighborhoods and drive around and look at their christmas lights oh my god

because everyone decorates friday and saturday so i'm pretty excited


----------



## meggiebeth

Were doing medicine through time. Boring. Spent the last two lessons learning about leeches. Ew.

What is reconstruction?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> on saturday night me and my friends are gonna drive to the rich people's neighborhoods and drive around and look at their christmas lights oh my god
> 
> because everyone decorates friday and saturday so i'm pretty excited



Omg thts awesome!!! Wow they're up already? I wish we celebrated thanksgiving here but no  when is thanksgiving anyway??

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

reconstruction.. the time after the civil war, the south was a complete mess physically and psychologically, their money was worthless, their farms destroyed, and now without labor/or without work. So Lincoln, and soon after Johnson came up with Reconstruction plans, as did Congress boom



meggiebeth said:


> Omg thts awesome!!! Wow they're up already? I wish we celebrated thanksgiving here but no  when is thanksgiving anyway??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



no, they're not up yet, they go up after thanksgiving. and thanksgiving is thursday!


----------



## grandfloluver

I have two Christmas trees. I have a traditional one and a UT white tree. I love the traditional one with colored lights the best

UT has sucked so far so not our best moments lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I love Thanksgiving but I'm not really a fan of thanksgiving food like I don't eat that much. honestly idk i prefer my pizza and chicken


----------



## CowboyErin

I have a fake Christmas tree cause I'm allergic to real ones


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_One day US citizens will realize that America is a continent, things will be pretty awkward﻿ after that..._

awkward for whoever said this because America is not a continent, the America*s* are divided into the continents of North and South America, and the United States of America (aka USA, the US, the States, or just plain America) is located on North America so boom 'Merica


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> reconstruction.. the time after the civil war, the south was a complete mess physically and psychologically, their money was worthless, their farms destroyed, and now without labor/or without work. So Lincoln, and soon after Johnson came up with Reconstruction plans, as did Congress boom
> 
> no, they're not up yet, they go up after thanksgiving. and thanksgiving is thursday!



Wow! I give you an A+ for that!!!  Impressive. Sounds more interesting than the American west and buffalo lol. (thts what I spent two years learning!!)

Oh well happy thanksgiving for Thursday! I shall be at school suffering in English whilst you are eating turkey lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

chemistry ca
why must you hurt me this way
i have other work

a haiku of my suffering this evening


----------



## carlandellie

6 days till my birthday woohoo I get to driiiiiiiveeee


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm drawing Fat Amy omg what has the world come to haha jk
Actually I am doing it for one of my friends who is paying me to do it so I can't complain about that


----------



## MickeyisBeast

meggiebeth said:


> Wow! I give you an A+ for that!!!  Impressive. Sounds more interesting than the American west and buffalo lol. (thts what I spent two years learning!!)
> 
> Oh well happy thanksgiving for Thursday! I shall be at school suffering in English whilst you are eating turkey lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



actually you'll probably be sleeping while i'm eating dinner because of the time difference lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my thanksgiving outfit is cuteeeeee


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> my thanksgiving outfit is cuteeeeee



Mine probably won't be lol
I'm going absolutely no where in public so I'll go slouch since I wanna be comfy when I put up my tree lol


----------



## scarscar93

so glad my family just goes to Cracker Barrel for Thanksgiving and calls it a day.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I started watching the Lizzie Bennet Diaries and it took me 20 episodes before I FIGURED OUT IT'S LITERALLY _PRIDE AND PREJUDICE_

HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS WHAT EVEN
once Lydia said she named her cat "Kitty" I was like OH MY GOD WHAT


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> I started watching the Lizzie Bennet Diaries and it took me 20 episodes before I FIGURED OUT IT'S LITERALLY _PRIDE AND PREJUDICE_
> 
> HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS WHAT EVEN
> once Lydia said she named her cat "Kitty" I was like OH MY GOD WHAT



welcome to the club gurl

but oops my signature is a sort-of spoiler

at least you don't have to experience the level of suspense for finally seeing Darcy

and Lydia is my bb omg her vlogs


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> welcome to the club gurl
> 
> but oops my signature is a sort-of spoiler
> 
> at least you don't have to experience the level of suspense for finally seeing Darcy
> 
> and Lydia is my bb omg her vlogs



Oh my god I love Lydia

Adfnbsgkvggkcgjsfj I haven't even gotten to the Darcy episodes yet and I already ship Lizzie and him together


----------



## grandfloluver

Happy Thanksgiving y'all (; 

I think it is a rule for the Macy's parade that you must lip sync. I still love it though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Happy Thanksgiving 'Merica


----------



## grandfloluver

Heck yeah Nashville reppin' us 

The Wanted ughhhh they performed on the same float BTR did two years ago omg


----------



## scarscar93

It's so funny hearing these commentators talking about and pronouncing stuff like Pokemon and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## CowboyErin

Happy Thanksgiving guys


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the guy who sang American Pi lip synced so horribly, I couldn't even watch him... it was that bad

Carly Rae Jepsen wasn't even as bad as he was


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i like the new york float because all the kids wear jets, giants, and yankees outfits


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> Oh my god I love Lydia
> 
> Adfnbsgkvggkcgjsfj I haven't even gotten to the Darcy episodes yet and I already ship Lizzie and him together



he's only been in two episodes so far and ugh he's so attractive

like everyone else on the show


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> I started watching the Lizzie Bennet Diaries and it took me 20 episodes before I FIGURED OUT IT'S LITERALLY _PRIDE AND PREJUDICE_
> 
> HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS WHAT EVEN
> once Lydia said she named her cat "Kitty" I was like OH MY GOD WHAT



omg we're studying that book in english and someone told me to watch them
lydia is the bestttttt


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> omg we're studying that book in english and someone told me to watch them
> lydia is the bestttttt



We were supposed to read it in 10th grade English but my teacher sucked and we just watched the movie instead omg


----------



## grandfloluver

i am just the best best friend ever omg jk but really i am


----------



## grandfloluver

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## carlandellie

Went Black Friday shopping. We went to Target and waited in line for 3 hours but managed to get everything on our list


----------



## scarscar93

_help_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It's officially Christmas season MY LIFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YESSSSS

can't wait to decorate my room yeah man


----------



## CowboyErin

I went shopping at walmart last night and wow it was crazy omg but somehow we managed to get everything I really don't know how.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

remember when i made this in 10th grade for English and printed it out and it was the size of a real movie poster

and my teacher told me that like five teachers asked her if there was going to be an AQOTWF movie starring Bieber omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

sorry not sorry


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> remember when i made this in 10th grade for English and printed it out and it was the size of a real movie poster
> 
> and my teacher told me that like five teachers asked her if there was going to be an AQOTWF movie starring Bieber omg



omg I remember this!! That seems like forever ago
But it wasn't lol


----------



## carlandellie

choosing between a pair of jeans or a disney trip seems like a no brainer to me....


----------



## MickeyisBeast

BANANA IS GROWING UP
we're going to be the same age in less than a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i dont want my birthday to come lol i don't want to turn 17 no no no


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> BANANA IS GROWING UP
> we're going to be the same age in less than a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!



4 days to be exact


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> 4 days to be exact



Party party


----------



## grandfloluver

I'll be 18 my next birthday!!! omg I don't feel like that should be right. I don't even look 15! I'm one of the older ones in my grade though.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

christmas siggy wow
and winter bg on my bloggggggg


----------



## carlandellie

Loving him was read


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> Loving him was read



READ oh my god i'm crying omfgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## grandfloluver

omg Zayn's tweets to that dude from the wanted hahahaha
I swear I love zayn omg not that it was a secret or anything


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg why are one direction being mean to the wanted and vis versa
i obvs like one direction more, but the wanted are managed by scooter and that's justin bieber's manager too so i feel a connection to them omg and plus they sing great

AND ONE OF THE GUYS IN THE WANTED LOOKS JUST LIKE ZAYN SO WHAT IS HE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## MickeyisBeast

buy junk good
good
FOOD


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> buy junk good
> good
> FOOD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


>





not as bad as loving him was read


----------



## grandfloluver

I like the wanted's music a lot but them as people idk anything at all 
I obviously like 1D much much better and idk even why there's drama between them 
it's dramatic so yeah


----------



## grandfloluver

I get free movies all weekend for direct tv 
I just wish the vow was on lol I have heard mixed things about it and I wanna see it for myself


----------



## LondonUnderground

somehow i've ended up with a social life


----------



## LondonUnderground

500% done with sixth form applications. ughhhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"I know that as much as being broken up hurts, being alone is way worse"

that's why Stiles is my favorite ever


----------



## LondonUnderground

i might go to the boys school next year woOWOOowo


----------



## grandfloluver

omg so much twitter drama with my friends and girls I hate right now. It's so bad omgeee


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvRK2FC7woE&feature=g-u-u

i love this songgg
it's so weird that it's miley cyrus' sister and her friend


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg 1D vs TW

looking at the tweets.. zayn started it and the tweets make him look really bad...
but why are the wanted making fun of zayn THAT ONE GUY IN THE WANTED LOOKS LIKE HE'S ZAYN'S TWIN


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Watching the FINALE OF ICARLY sadlkfasf


----------



## LondonUnderground

i was on a train at 5am a few weeks ago and this man was listening to men in black really loudly


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Watching the FINALE OF ICARLY sadlkfasf



Me too omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I went through icarly phases like I liked it then I hated it. Then when Sam and Freddie started dating I liked it then I didn't watch it for a while. I just wanna see how it ends


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we've got mistletoe
and fire light
on this cold December night
the snow outside will set the mood
as i sing my song for you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lol the snapchat i just sent hannah


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I HAVEN'T GOTTEN TO THE DARCY EPISODES YET IT'S KILLING ME
I'm on episode 47
so i've seen wickham
and wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lucky future lydia


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> lol the snapchat i just sent hannah



hahahaha 
no I made this LOL 
wouldn't be right without honey boo boos mom omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Dang that's huge 
I always say that yet I never fix it 
Don't matter bc we beautimous anyway hehe


----------



## carlandellie

My school won the football state championship for the 3rd year in the row woohoo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> hahahaha
> no I made this LOL
> wouldn't be right without honey boo boos mom omg



oh my godddddddd that's perf


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> oh my godddddddd that's perf


----------



## grandfloluver

I think I snapchat Sarah more than some of my rl friends
oops


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I think I snapchat Sarah more than some of my rl friends
> oops



on my "bestfriends" list on there you're my second person i snapchat the most omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


>



YOUR SIGGY I LOVE ITTTTtTTT


----------



## scarscar93

My Paperman poster came :3


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> on my "bestfriends" list on there you're my second person i snapchat the most omg



You are tied for second place on my BFF list lol
but it's like one point behind first place


----------



## meggiebeth

Eugh LOL

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

british 80s music is so great
it's gone downhill from there............


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> british 80s music is so great
> it's gone downhill from there............



Ikr lol. Cheryl cole makes me wanna vomit lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## scarscar93

ugh I miss Disneyland


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> YOUR SIGGY I LOVE ITTTTtTTT



THANK YOU I LOVE YOURS TOOOoOOO


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> ugh I miss Disneyland



Me too 
so many cute boys. So little time.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh hey guys
it's been a while


----------



## meggiebeth

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> ugh I miss Disneyland



I've never been but I really wish I could. I wanna go to California so badly. Well just America really, what an amazin country!! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CowboyErin

It doesn't feel like I'm going to Disney in 16 days, we don't usually go in December. I'm wicked excited though.


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> It doesn't feel like I'm going to Disney in 16 days, we don't usually go in December. I'm wicked excited though.



Me neither! I'm excited about my trip too! I have went only once during christmas and I'm so pumped


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> Me too
> so many cute boys. So little time.



ugh forreal. they were working everywhere there but I was with my dad so I couldn't even get any cute flirting action on

how harshly would y'all judge me if I said I'd never had Subway before today...?




got a Vanellope tote :3


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> ugh forreal. they were working everywhere there but I was with my dad so I couldn't even get any cute flirting action on
> 
> how harshly would y'all judge me if I said I'd never had Subway before today...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a Vanellope tote :3



so true lol

omg no subway?!?! It is not my fav, but it's pretty good lol


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> so true lol
> 
> omg no subway?!?! It is not my fav, but it's pretty good lol



It's just not somewhere my family ever chooses to eat, but I wanted a Wreck-It Ralph tote since they're so cheap.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

31 days til i go to disney
wow 
it feels like just yesterday i was finding out about the trip
time goes by fast


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Me neither! I'm excited about my trip too! I have went only once during christmas and I'm so pumped



I'm so excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> 31 days til i go to disney
> wow
> it feels like just yesterday i was finding out about the trip
> time goes by fast



you're going to disney on christmas day?


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

me all the time


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

MickeyisBeast said:


> you're going to disney on christmas day?



the day after christmas


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> the day after christmas



well it's 30 days til christmas today so now it's 31 days until you leave


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate Mondays but I hate Tuesdays even more bc I have cheerleading and I go to school all day. It sucks :/ 

sometimes I wonder why I even cheer. Then i'm like oh yeah football season. If I could quit right now, I would. I cheer for the boys basketball team fine but the girls. Heck no. I hate those girls


----------



## grandfloluver

We made our reservations last minute for us bc we didn't know that we would be able to go or not. There was actually rooms still left in the GF main building. I don't like the outer buildings as much lol


----------



## carlandellie

Sarah's birthday gift to me <3


----------



## carlandellie

Today is my last day of being 15


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## MickeyisBeast

Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) by Michael Buble
IS ONE OF THE BEST CHRISTMAS SONGS I HAVE EVER HEARD


----------



## LondonUnderground

my history mock said 'no weeping' on the front of it um the questions were awful
i know nothing about imre nagy
just threw in all of my kennedy knowledge from the museum in boston for the cuban missile crisis
ugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

one of my best friends is having a Christmas party so me and my other best friend are going to walmart tomorrow to buy ugly Christmas sweaters heheheeeee


----------



## meggiebeth

carlandellie said:
			
		

> Today is my last day of being 15



Awww happy birthday for tomorrow! Have a great day!!! Doin anything special??

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

I want to see some snow here super bad 
pwetty pwease


----------



## carlandellie

Ben Savage ‏@BenSavage
I'm going to be a father! Well, on TV at least. The "Boy Meets World" sequel is officially happening!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

grandfloluver said:


> I want to see some snow here super bad
> pwetty pwease



It snowed where i live yesterday


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Good day because guess who I talked to this morning


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Guess emojis don't show up oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I actually know what we're doing right now in chemistry


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Good day because guess who I talked to this morning dde03



 I'm excitedddd for you

Better than my day O M G


----------



## grandfloluver

I swear today was so embarrassing. It was like out of a movie or something. ugh


----------



## meggiebeth

My day was just so boring, ugh and dealing with this really annoying girl :/

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me to everyone


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> me to everyone



same omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

yay it's my bffs birthday
8 days til mine woowoo


----------



## LondonUnderground

600% done with mocks
rs, french reading and d&t tomorrow
chemistry and rs on thursday
maths and physics on friday
ughhhhhhhhhhhhshgfdhsgdfggh


----------



## CowboyErin

wow i actually updated my ptr

it's only been 4 months since the last time i updated d:


----------



## scarscar93

I got an A+ on this paper I wrote last week at the last minute

_H O W_


----------



## grandfloluver

I wish this week was a two day week too :/


----------



## meggiebeth

We finish school on Thursday. On friday im volunteering at my brothers primary school soooooo excited I love it there

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> 600% done with mocks
> rs, french reading and d&t tomorrow
> chemistry and rs on thursday
> maths and physics on friday
> ughhhhhhhhhhhhshgfdhsgdfggh



French reading is pretty easy. R u doin foundation or higher? Maths is so hard though. I always get sooo confused. Ah so you must be in yr 10 or 11 right?!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

happy birthday allie!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

idk i think north carolina is a pretty rad state
if i ever had to move states, i'd move to new york though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> same omg



i'm going to do that question point thing you just reblogged for you
and i'm going to get "Stalker extraordinaire!" omg

luckily i know "(2 points) my name" so i'm off to a good start


----------



## grandfloluver

We are doing this secret Santa thing in one of my classes and I drew a senior football player's name and I was like ugh this is hard. I want to get him something stupid bc that would be funny, but I'm afraid everyone else will get serious gifts so idk


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I hate science
At least this unit has a lot of algebra and I remember that from eighth grade easssssy


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> French reading is pretty easy. R u doin foundation or higher? Maths is so hard though. I always get sooo confused. Ah so you must be in yr 10 or 11 right?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



i'm year 11 and i'm doing all higher exams


----------



## carlandellie

Just got my drivers license!!


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> Just got my drivers license!!



Congrats!!!! I hope your test was as easy as mine. I stressed over it for nothing lol


----------



## grandfloluver

The students that were obnoxious yesterday during lunch and I paid for it got two days of in school suspension. hahahaha well I got an apology from one of the girls and she really was sincere but the other one who cares lol


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!! I hope your test was as easy as mine. I stressed over it for nothing lol



Thanks! I didn't have to take one because I took it with my school so I just walked in and got it!!


----------



## Jonas

Congrats on you driver license. That is huge.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

JONAS BROTHERS AKA JONAS
MARRIED TO JONAS
JONAS LA
all great shows


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> JONAS BROTHERS AKA JONAS
> MARRIED TO JONAS
> JONAS LA
> all great shows



I love the jo bros
I heard that they were coming out with a new album lol


----------



## grandfloluver

We have to dress up for school because of the game Friday and I will wear high heels all day. I love high heels, and frankly I need all the height I can get. But I know I will complain about my feet hurting all day so I sorta dread it.


----------



## LondonUnderground

omg married to jonas
i love that show


----------



## LondonUnderground

i miss boston


----------



## disneygirl520

My magical ribbons finally came!!


----------



## scarscar93

some threads here


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> My magical ribbons finally came!!



Awesome where'd you get them from? They look so cute on you!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i'm year 11 and i'm doing all higher exams



Omg freaky we r the same age, and live like 20 miles apart! Weird! We have mocks next week, I feel your pain.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

Our school is thinking about getting uniforms. ughhh I would so understand this if we were a private school.....but we're not. So like why


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wow i actually did my homework for once aka i studied for the first time in forever
i had to translate this whole story from spanish to english
i studied for my chemistry test tomorrow, so i better get an A
i did my chemistry vocabulary
i'm currently studying for my AP Language vocabulary quiz
and i'll probably re-read the section in our AP Language book for our quiz tomorrow, because i read way far ahead and that was a bad idea


----------



## MickeyisBeast

and i hung out with my friends after school
man, i make time for everything

the joy of having a license and a car to drive


----------



## CowboyErin

i get to test fastpass plus on my trip omg


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Awesome where'd you get them from? They look so cute on you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I got then from www.magicalribbons.com and thank you so much.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

GLEE DON'T MESS WITH MY EMOTIONS by startin the show off with the graduates singing this song why even why


----------



## grandfloluver

There are so many UT football rumors going around right now omg I want Jon Gruden as our new coach but I doubt that


----------



## MickeyisBeast

WHY IW DALTON SINGING ALL THE BEST SONGS INCLUDING LIVE WHILE WE'RE YOUNG

And then there's the new directions and they're gonna sing gangnum style


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Kinda preferred Dalton's performance sorry not sorry


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> Kinda preferred Dalton's performance sorry not sorry



yeah same they did so good omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> Omg freaky we r the same age, and live like 20 miles apart! Weird! We have mocks next week, I feel your pain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



haha i did mine this week. they were absolutely awful


----------



## LondonUnderground

maths was good though
i'm probably going to have nightmares about the sine rule and parallelograms and integers on graphs good god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DID THAT JUST HAPPEN WHAT OH MY GOD
hannah you're going to love this


----------



## grandfloluver

Basketball game tonight!  Eeehhhh I'm sorta excited but not really. Excited for boys but not girls ugh

But my outfit today was soooo adorable omg I got so many compliments on it!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> DID THAT JUST HAPPEN WHAT OH MY GOD
> hannah you're going to love this



omg 
I am getting ready to read it


----------



## grandfloluver

okay that was flawless Sarah omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I need to prepare myself to flirt with the other boys team when they inbound the ball
last year I printed off the biggest list ever of cheesy pickup lines omg it was hilarious 

but only if they're cute if not then no


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> okay that was flawless Sarah omg



i know oh my god i'm so happy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

but now i'm just confused even more tho

this is why i can't have nice things


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> but now i'm just confused even more tho
> 
> this is why i can't have nice things



wutttttt


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> wutttttt



it's nothing omg i second guess things


----------



## grandfloluver

The game tonight was okay I guess. We won so that part is good lol it was just so boring :/


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## MickeyisBeast

_*Things are looking up for you, Capricorn, especially later in the day*. Pieces should be coming together and things flowing into place naturally. You will find that your outward-directed energy is better balanced now. You should connect with others using your keen wit, strong will, and sheer intelligence. Take your time to do the things you need to do. Don't rush._

this was my horoscope yesterday
WAS IT ON POINT OR WHAT


----------



## grandfloluver

I got my hair done today!! And then I'm going shopping for like the third time this week


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how can drake bell think he is so cool and be mean to bieber
when he is playing an adult real life version of Timmy Turner in a Christmas special of Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Things are looking up for you, Capricorn, especially later in the day. Pieces should be coming together and things flowing into place naturally. You will find that your outward-directed energy is better balanced now. You should connect with others using your keen wit, strong will, and sheer intelligence. Take your time to do the things you need to do. Don't rush.
> 
> this was my horoscope yesterday
> WAS IT ON POINT OR WHAT



Oh. My. Gosh. 
cray cray


----------



## grandfloluver

I honestly don't think I'll buy the 1D perfume. I'm not a perfume person lol I'm more of a lotion person


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

grandfloluver said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> cray cray


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm always sick at Disney lol.
I remember the day we were leaving for my birthday trip last January, I had to go to school that day for my art exam and I felt so sick and then I came home and still felt sick and ugh WOW i was so sick, I had to take NyQuil and DayQuil the whole trip and I had the trippiest dreams it was really weird haha


----------



## LondonUnderground

i have cute mickey nails


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i have cute mickey nails



omg show us


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have a really cute idea for my friend's Christmas presents, like really super cute


----------



## grandfloluver

My friend put something up in twitter about white chocolate hot chocolate and it sounds so good like I wanna try to make it


----------



## Experiment113

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I'm always sick at Disney lol.
> I remember the day we were leaving for my birthday trip last January, I had to go to school that day for my art exam and I felt so sick and then I came home and still felt sick and ugh WOW i was so sick, I had to take NyQuil and DayQuil the whole trip and I had the trippiest dreams it was really weird haha



I was sick too during our trip to Disney. I was feeling fine the whole trip and then the day we were going to HS I got a terrible Bellyache and had to miss. I was ok the next day though.


----------



## Experiment113

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I have a really cute idea for my friend's Christmas presents, like really super cute



What is it because I need some ideas for my cousin's Christmas presents.


----------



## Experiment113

25 days till Christmas!  21 days till winter break! Can't wait!


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> omg show us



http://instagram.com/p/StgFTEw1Fn/

here's a picture of one i posted on instagram earlier


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> http://instagram.com/p/StgFTEw1Fn/
> 
> here's a picture of one i posted on instagram earlier



awwww 
cute


----------



## Experiment113

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> http://instagram.com/p/StgFTEw1Fn/
> 
> here's a picture of one i posted on instagram earlier



Great job!!!!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

never forget when i was in seat g6 for my business studies paper and i got an A


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> awwww
> cute





Experiment113 said:


> Great job!!!!!



thanks!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Experiment113 said:


> What is it because I need some ideas for my cousin's Christmas presents.



I can't say on here, you never know who is watching



LondonUnderground said:


> http://instagram.com/p/StgFTEw1Fn/
> 
> here's a picture of one i posted on instagram earlier



THEY LOOK SO CUTE


----------



## grandfloluver

I have been coughing all day :/


----------



## grandfloluver

I think I'm gonna do my nails for my Disney christmas trip
I might get them done with the gel nail polish because I chip my nails off too bad


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i actually wrote a plan out for my disney trip
which is something i've *never* done before
but my friends haven't been to disney before or only went once
sigh thanks for giving me all the work


----------



## CowboyErin

my city's college hockey team played their rival tonight and wow it was the worst they've ever played and they lost i'm actually really mad hockey's the only sport i care about /rant


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i went to a hockey game once (or twice)

it was cold


----------



## grandfloluver

The closest I've ever been to a hockey game is going to an arena where they play hockey to watch Disney On Ice. That's about it lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i'm never been to a hockey game before
but my school has a hockey team


----------



## meggiebeth

I hate hockey lol, but my dad and brother would disagree. They love playin hockey. Better than lacrosse that we have to play!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> i went to a hockey game once (or twice)
> 
> it was cold



our hockey rink is heated cause it's such a big deal here


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh,we got trouble. Right here in river city...

i got all the music man songs stuck in my head
i'm so glad i'm in the musical this year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

our hockey rink was heated too because it was a professional game omg but i was still cold


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

watching this movie


----------



## grandfloluver

i don't really know how to dress for my trip to disney
like i wanna dress cute and fix my hair and everything but idk if i will 
i always go in the hot weather and i never wear my hair down because i am just not putting myself through that heat so i don't know much about this weather so i am just kinda hanging out and waiting to make up my mind on what i'm gonna do lol


----------



## grandfloluver

just for future reference, my future boyfriend will be talked into shaving his armpits.  i don't care who you are, guy armpit hair is disgusting.  i'd like to go through and wax so many people's armpit hair it's not even funny. like it ain't just nasty i don't even know how they stand it eeweeweeweew 

okay rant over


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKdiWeAM3fA

oh my god i love team gb


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> just for future reference, my future boyfriend will be talked into shaving his armpits.  i don't care who you are, guy armpit hair is disgusting.  i'd like to go through and wax so many people's armpit hair it's not even funny. like it ain't just nasty i don't even know how they stand it eeweeweeweew
> 
> okay rant over



Ikr I hate 'hair' thts not on your head! Nose hair is gross too. But apparently it's weird for men to shave their armpits. When I went to italy loads of women had armpit hair now tht was GROSS.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKdiWeAM3fA
> 
> oh my god i love team gb



Gooo team gb! Wish there was still all the Olympic hype lol. It's all gone away!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

meggiebeth said:


> Ikr I hate 'hair' thts not on your head! Nose hair is gross too. But apparently it's weird for men to shave their armpits. *When I went to italy loads of women had armpit hair now tht was GROSS.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



don't hate on my culture

omg just kidding no not really, jk, no jk


----------



## grandfloluver

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Ikr I hate 'hair' thts not on your head! Nose hair is gross too. But apparently it's weird for men to shave their armpits. When I went to italy loads of women had armpit hair now tht was GROSS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



hahaha oh gosh yeah. It isn't manly for guys to shave their armpit hair but I don't care. It's just gross okay. It just shows you have bodily hygiene, IMO lol yeah in some foreign countries girls need a hygiene lesson or two about that.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

On my iPod I can't see my white font on my last post omg now it will be taken the wrong way


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> On my iPod I can't see my white font on my last post omg now it will be taken the wrong way



I didn't see it on my phone either until I got on my iPad lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I am already starting to get some prom dress ideas together. I have a few options so far. It makes me excited to think about it because I just wanna get dressed up


----------



## scarscar93

If I had known about all the cute CMs in Disneyland I would have packed cuter clothes.

But now I know for next summer :3


----------



## Experiment113

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> I am already starting to get some prom dress ideas together. I have a few options so far. It makes me excited to think about it because I just wanna get dressed up



I like to dress up too!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> I am already starting to get some prom dress ideas together. I have a few options so far. It makes me excited to think about it because I just wanna get dressed up



Me too! I want a maroon or purple or deep red or burgundy colored dress. But I don't wanna go alone...

Everyone always wears blue dresses


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I thought I did so well on my chem test but I just got it back and I got a C- ughhhh

Bad day.


----------



## scarscar93

srsly since when have icons had to be such a small file size


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Me too! I want a maroon or purple or deep red or burgundy colored dress. But I don't wanna go alone...
> 
> Everyone always wears blue dresses



I might go a royal blue just to match my eyes, but that'd be the only reason. I don't wanna go too light of a color just because I am not that tan to pull it off lol I might do red idk not black but whatever it is it will have stones on it lol

omg me neither but you know I don't think you have to worry too much about that hehe


----------



## grandfloluver

Okay I never thought Perrie Edwards was gorgeous by any means. Her cheek bones and paleness got on my nerves. It's like hey get a spray tan or something. I'm sorta pale and I lay out all summer and do what I need to do when I need to be tan okay common sense lol but this purple hair thing makes her look worse. Like not many people can pull off neon hair colors and she's not one of them. I saw pics and I was like hand. me. the. barf. bag. not really but really 

arianna grande is the only person I've ever seen that really looks good in an unnatural color like that


----------



## scarscar93

this episode is perfect


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LIAM AND DANIELLE BACK TOGETHER = YES
HARRY STYLES AND TAYLOR SWIFT DATING = NO

taylor swift is my favorite female singer and harry is obvs one of my favorite guy singers but NO that is the weirdest couple ever what even, all she's going to do is right 3029481289347 songs about him


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Okay I never thought Perrie Edwards was gorgeous by any means. Her cheek bones and paleness got on my nerves. It's like hey get a spray tan or something. I'm sorta pale and I lay out all summer and do what I need to do when I need to be tan okay common sense lol but this purple hair thing makes her look worse. Like not many people can pull off neon hair colors and she's not one of them. I saw pics and I was like hand. me. the. barf. bag. not really but really
> 
> arianna grande is the only person I've ever seen that really looks good in an unnatural color like that



Lol my 'friend' who's actually really mean to me died her hair black and now she kinda looks like Ursula!

I mean seriously, everyone in my year at school is dying their hair such tacky colours like pink, purple and bright red. I stick to brown. I like my hair colour.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

so my computer teacher showed us video of the justin bieber concert she saw at madison square gardens 
i'm very jealous because the concert looked amazing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

JB at MSG for two nights and a few nights later, here we are- 1D are playing at the Garden for the first time


----------



## Experiment113

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Lol my 'friend' who's actually really mean to me died her hair black and now she kinda looks like Ursula!
> 
> I mean seriously, everyone in my year at school is dying their hair such tacky colours like pink, purple and bright red. I stick to brown. I like my hair colour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I see lots of hair dyes at my school too. I don't really like them. One girl had blue hair but it looks like its starting to wash out and looks awful. I'm keeping my hair color just the way it is. A normal brown.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> LIAM AND DANIELLE BACK TOGETHER = YES
> HARRY STYLES AND TAYLOR SWIFT DATING = NO
> 
> taylor swift is my favorite female singer and harry is obvs one of my favorite guy singers but NO that is the weirdest couple ever what even, all she's going to do is right 3029481289347 songs about him



I agree totally lol I am not Taylor Swift's biggest fan anyways, so I am not going to be thrilled about this anyways. None of her relationships last, so I am like omg this is doomed.


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> Okay I never thought Perrie Edwards was gorgeous by any means. Her cheek bones and paleness got on my nerves. It's like hey get a spray tan or something. I'm sorta pale and I lay out all summer and do what I need to do when I need to be tan okay common sense lol but this purple hair thing makes her look worse. Like not many people can pull off neon hair colors and she's not one of them. I saw pics and I was like hand. me. the. barf. bag. not really but really
> 
> arianna grande is the only person I've ever seen that really looks good in an unnatural color like that



i guess it's bc spray tans aren't really the norm here
it's considered pretty tacky to get a spray tan. we're all pale together hahahaha we get noooooooo sun
but i agree i saw her hair it doesn't really suit her


----------



## grandfloluver

hahaha true that. I don't like tanning beds, so if you get a spray tan and it's done right, it's just as good. And it's healthier lol even though some look orange omg I am pale in the winter so I notice things like that


----------



## grandfloluver

I want to have a movie marathon and splurge on desserts all night long. 


thank the lawd I don't have homework


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> hahaha true that. I don't like tanning beds, so if you get a spray tan and it's done right, it's just as good. And it's healthier lol even though some look orange omg I am pale in the winter so I notice things like that



ya
people here mostly use fake tan and omg it's so cringey when they come in looking like oompa loompas


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate when people spray tan bleh you can tell when they do and it looks so tacky

and i don't get why people do it here, we've got an abundance of sun


----------



## MickeyisBeast

taylor swift concert tickets go on sale friday :O she comes here in march i'm so exciteddddddd

i think "haylor" is the worst possible combination of people but i love both of them so much ahh what is going on is she trying to get an album out of him


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> ya
> people here mostly use fake tan and omg it's so cringey when they come in looking like oompa loompas



Omg everyone here tans themselves and look hideous and orange. I hate all of the orange foundation too, I mean seriously, if your goal is to be a traffic light then fine. If not get a proper spray tan and look like you're tanned rather than like youve just fallen into a tin of moldy orange paint lol.

I really want a spray tan but they're like £70 I mean eeek!!! And there's no way I'm risking doin it myself lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> Kenny Hamilton ‏@KennyHamilton
> Congrats @ShaneVictorino on the new team and new contract! #GoodGuysAlwaysWin #Meechy btw...I am a Yankee fan! Lol...
> Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorited



why i love Kenny he's my favorite member of Justin's crew, couldn't have said it better myself.

victorino signed with the red sox for 39 million, whoaaaaa nice move rivals, nice move.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

canooooooooo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I don't even know what YES stands for
Yankees Entertainment Station?

ah I googled it
the Yankees Entertainment and Sports network

close enough


----------



## grandfloluver

I swear my pm box is always full bc I am too lazy to clean it out


----------



## grandfloluver

I can't believe it's only Tuesday ugh 

I would say i am excited for Friday but there is a game and ugh I don't want the drama that will be with it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I swear my pm box is always full bc I am too lazy to clean it out



omg yes i tried to pm you back but it was full lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg yes i tried to pm you back but it was full lol



It's un-full for now lol


----------



## meggiebeth

Snow snow snow snow snow! No one knew it was gonna snow so now the roads are impossible to drive on and I can't get to school- tehehehehe! 

London Underground- how bad were you hit with the snow? I'm kinda glad because our mock French exam got postponed woop woop!

I swear this country deals with snow terribly and I mean terribly.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

Happy Birthday Eimear!!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Happy 111th birthday Walt Disney!!! You have brought magic into all of our lives.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Happy Birthday Eimear  Hope you have a fab day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i've started watching The Vampire Diaries since they're all on Netflix
AND I DIDN'T THINK IT'D BE THIS GOOD
i'm seriously addicted.
and i'm in love with Stefan. I knew he looked really familiar, and then i figured it out... he's an older version of Justin Bieber, it's insane. They have the same hair and the same eyebrows and the same cheek bones it's crazy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ew time to write my analysis for AP Language... it's about pink plastic flamingos and i don't even understand... apparently the plastic flamingos people put in their yards represents "fake america" I DON'T EVEN KNOW

and i hate writing formal english papers because in MLA format it makes you write the due date like 6 December, 2012 and that irks me i don't even know why, in reality day month year makes more sense but i hate the way it looks


----------



## Experiment113

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Happy 111th birthday Walt Disney!!! You have brought magic into all of our lives.



Happy birthday Walt!!!!


----------



## Experiment113

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Snow snow snow snow snow! No one knew it was gonna snow so now the roads are impossible to drive on and I can't get to school- tehehehehe!
> 
> London Underground- how bad were you hit with the snow? I'm kinda glad because our mock French exam got postponed woop woop!
> 
> I swear this country deals with snow terribly and I mean terribly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The one year we got lots of snow and we didn't have school for like a week! So I had a sled riding bday party!  The next year the school planned extra days for snow cancelations but we didn't use them so we had a really long Spring break!


----------



## grandfloluver

Better day today 

My dad made some killer brownies so I'm good


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> Snow snow snow snow snow! No one knew it was gonna snow so now the roads are impossible to drive on and I can't get to school- tehehehehe!
> 
> London Underground- how bad were you hit with the snow? I'm kinda glad because our mock French exam got postponed woop woop!
> 
> I swear this country deals with snow terribly and I mean terribly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



yes we got mad snow but i still went to school haha i got cake and presents so it was all good in the hood



grandfloluver said:


> Happy Birthday Eimear!!!!


thank you hannah!!!


MickeyisBeast said:


> Happy Birthday Eimear  Hope you have a fab day


thanks sarah!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

please work out


----------



## Experiment113

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Better day today
> 
> My dad made some killer brownies so I'm good



Yum!!!


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> yes we got mad snow but i still went to school haha i got cake and presents so it was all good in the hood
> 
> thank you hannah!!!
> 
> thanks sarah!



Wow your name is Eimear? I've never heard of tht name before lol, sounds Scottish 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Experiment113 said:
			
		

> The one year we got lots of snow and we didn't have school for like a week! So I had a sled riding bday party!  The next year the school planned extra days for snow cancelations but we didn't use them so we had a really long Spring break!



Awesome!!! That's sooo cool you got to have a party with SNOW!!! my bday is in October so I just get coldness and rain bleugh. 

Wow you have spring break? I must be in a movie! I love America!!!!! Lol when I went to WDW I felt like I was in a hollywood movie because of all the amazin American accents! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so ready for tomorrow bc then I get to sleep in Saturday 

and then next week tests and then I have all those horrific classes over


----------



## grandfloluver

A few of my friends have jobs and I'm like eew I am not ready for a job yet


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> Wow your name is Eimear? I've never heard of tht name before lol, sounds Scottish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



yeah haha nope it's irish


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we all should TC or FD tonight or tomorrow
who's in


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> we all should TC or FD tonight or tomorrow
> who's in



Lets do it tm I have a game tonight


----------



## grandfloluver

I have to be at my game at 5:30 and I'm not even dressed and ready 
oops 

gonna be late


----------



## LondonUnderground

tonight was funnnnnnnn


----------



## meggiebeth

Just made some cute little bows and I ordered some Disney appliqués so can't wait to make some more!!! Willtry to post pictures!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

OMG GUYS HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN ON THE DIS TO GET SO MANY POSTS?! I swear you have like tens of thousands of posts and I have a measly 1000  do you post like 57 times a day lol?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> OMG GUYS HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN ON THE DIS TO GET SO MANY POSTS?! I swear you have like tens of thousands of posts and I have a measly 1000  do you post like 57 times a day lol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



these threads literally used to be done within about 3 days we used to talk and post so much but people left and now it's dead all the time


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> these threads literally used to be done within about 3 days we used to talk and post so much but people left and now it's dead all the time



That's really sad ppl left, r they still on the dis? Omg it's hardly dead since there are like 10 posts a day lol but I guess in comparison 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

soooooo it turns out i had a chest infection, pharyngitis and tonsillitis on my birthday aww yeah


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm super excited to put the tree up we have loads of cute disney and red sox ornaments


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> we all should TC or FD tonight or tomorrow
> who's in



Me! I'm pretty sure I'll be home most of tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Lets do it tm I have a game tonight





CowboyErin said:


> Me! I'm pretty sure I'll be home most of tomorrow.



Okay tomorrow!



LondonUnderground said:


> these threads literally used to be done within about 3 days we used to talk and post so much but people left and now it's dead all the time



omg good times
tons of people left, like drew never posts anymore
now there's so many new people ugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i joined the dis the day after eimear omg almost four years ago that's cray


----------



## grandfloluver

I joined Feburary two going on three years ago. I didn't start regularly posting until almost a year after that. I definitely don't miss being new here 

We really have lost a bunch of people here omg


----------



## CowboyErin

My 5 year dis anniversary is next wednesday i joined on my 13th birthday haha wow it doesn't feel like it's been 5 years?


----------



## scarscar93

I joined this site forever ago, never got around to posting but came back when a friend on Polyvore (anyone remember LittleMissMusical?) told me about the murder mystery games.

good times, good times.

and ugh I can't go to a concert anymore without adding to my list of life-ruiners afterward.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> I joined this site forever ago, never got around to posting but came back when a friend on Polyvore (anyone remember LittleMissMusical?) told me about the murder mystery games.
> 
> good times, good times.
> 
> and ugh I can't go to a concert anymore without adding to my list of life-ruiners afterward.



I remember her, she was so sweet!


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Okay tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> omg good times
> tons of people left, like drew never posts anymore
> now there's so many new people ugh


omg yes and we used to talk about baseball all the timmeeee i miss the people that left


MickeyisBeast said:


> i joined the dis the day after eimear omg almost four years ago that's cray



omg wow


----------



## grandfloluver

idk how long it's been since I've changed my sig

too long honestly


----------



## grandfloluver

my dad is taking my brother to the movies today for a boys day out

you know where my mom took me
grocery shopping at walmart


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> idk how long it's been since I've changed my sig
> 
> too long honestly



at least it's not as outdated as mine lmao i went to vancouver in summer 2011 i should probably get on changing that


----------



## Experiment113

Ugh I have annoying Xmas music stuck in my head! We were listening to a cd sung by cats. It was cool but it quickly became annoying.   My cat says meow(pet me) and just slapped his tail in my face. Thanks Buddy. :|


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Okay tomorrow!
> 
> omg good times
> tons of people left, like drew never posts anymore
> now there's so many new people ugh



What's wrong with new people  lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

8:30 tc?


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> 8:30 tc?



Yes'm


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate using my phone for tc but my mom always busts me for sneaking out her laptop and catches me not studying. My iPad is so old it doesn't have a camera so it's like well i guess I will look like crap but play it safe. 

bottom line: I need a laptop lol


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

Sarahhhhhh
I went to the norm link and no one was there


----------



## scarscar93

young

man

folloooooooow

#liferuiner


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Sorry oops ): I had to do something for my brother and decorate our treeeee

Tomorrow tc


----------



## LondonUnderground

elf is on channel 4 tonight for the first time this christmas season and it's been trending on twitter all day bahahah everyone is so excited


----------



## CowboyErin

I bet the letter saying whether or not I was accepted into my first choice college is gonna come this week while I'm not home. It said it would take 3-4 weeks to process my application cause I had a preferred application or something like that and I sent in my application last month. I just want to know if I got in I'm impatient.


----------



## grandfloluver

My trip goes single digit countdown tomorrow ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

My dad got us a flight out next Wednesday at like 5:30 in the morning. Why? idk. It only takes us an hour and a half to fly there and when we get there, nothing will even be open yet. I wish he would've waited a little while. I will be excited and not be able to sleep anyways, but still. Man I will crash hardcore that night.


----------



## meggiebeth

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> I bet the letter saying whether or not I was accepted into my first choice college is gonna come this week while I'm not home. It said it would take 3-4 weeks to process my application cause I had a preferred application or something like that and I sent in my application last month. I just want to know if I got in I'm impatient.



Wow good luck. I know that feeling. I find out in the new year and it's scary!!! Hope I get accepted or I dunno what I'll do!

French mock reading exam tomorrow! Wish me luck! *groan*

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> elf is on channel 4 tonight for the first time this christmas season and it's been trending on twitter all day bahahah everyone is so excited



Lol we just watched that tonight lol! And there was the one where the father was reincarnated as a snowman which was... Interesting lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh la la


----------



## grandfloluver

hubba hubba


----------



## grandfloluver

I am getting the gel nail polish put on my nails before my trip as an early  Christmas present. If its not the gel then I just pick off my nail polish like there's no tomorrow. Seriously. My nail polish never lasts a week long. Ever.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

allie was right, she's always right



grandfloluver said:


> hubba hubba



omg hahahaaa


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> *allie was right, she's always right
> *
> 
> 
> omg hahahaaa



Finally, someone understands! 
I better get a text or im telling jp


----------



## grandfloluver

I have so much on my plate right now. This week is going to be so incredibly hectic. But, it will be nice once it's over. Here's my schedule:
Cheerleading practice 
Study for huge psych final

Tomorrow:
Huge Psych final
Basketball game 
Drama rehearsals
Choir practice 

Wednesday
Church choir performance
Drama Rehearsal
Study for last ap bio test

Thursday 
Take last bio test
First Drama performance 

Friday 
Basketball game
College Algebra party
Drama performance

I got tired just writing it. I need junk food now lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hole or cannah hm


----------



## Experiment113

I don't wanna do homework!!!!!!!!!  Boo!!!!!!!  
I also have a lot of hw cause I have been absent a lot cause of a belly ache. NO ONE GET IT FROM ME!!!!!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> hole or cannah hm



omg bahahahaha


----------



## grandfloluver

I am soooo tired omg
I hate school when I have to do work lol


----------



## meggiebeth

I have a history exam tomorrow and sooo nervous plus I really didn't revise enough but at least I learnt tht vesalius was born in 1514!

...preparing to fail...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

former Boston Red Sox player, Kevin Youkilis has signed with the New York Yankees...

idk i dont get how you can go from one side to the other OH WELL now he has to shave his face at least that's good, and i like his last name, and idk i think it was a smart move. whooooooooop for baseball season

the only reason i knew this actually happened is because "yankees" is trending on twitter. i heard talk about it a few days ago though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"youk is a yank"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i can't wait for the spring so we can talk baseball again, that was always fun


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## LondonUnderground

praise the lord there are only 2 more days of school this week idk if i can take much more
then one more week until christmas holidays WOO


----------



## grandfloluver

If one more boy in drama hits on me i think I'm gonna scream. Not really but kinda. Like I ain't complaining or anything because some of them are really sweet, but I get a little aggravated of people playing with my hair and laying on my legs or pushing me around in a wheel chair for an hour and a half. It's okay at first then I'm like well this is getting old. but, on the flip side i am never alone or bored and hey if I say I am thirsty stuff gets done lol it kinda makes me feel good but then I'm just like how do I say hey just give me some space for a minute without sounding selfish


----------



## grandfloluver

I get my last bio test over with tomorrow. Last day of class!! Heck to the yessss


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we got the schedule for AP exams in May and UGH
both my AP exams are at 8 in the morning (on different days obviously) i have AP Lang the first week and APUSH the second week ): last year i had AP Euro at noon so that was awesome because i missed school in the morning and then when the exam was over, so was school, and i got to sleep in late yay

but now both exams are at 8 so i barely get to sleep in and they'll want me to go back to school after the exam since it will be over by noon but my last two periods next semester are both art classes so it won't matter if i skip. and i'm going to make time for me to get bojangles before the exam because i'll be driving myself there so of course i need bojangles.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i've been sick since sunday night aka going on my fourth day of feeling miserable

everyone's getting the flu, but i think i just have a cold... i keep coughing and sneezing and i keep getting really hot then really cold then really hot

and none of my teachers have tissues in their classrooms and i had such a runny nose today


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we can do movie extra credit for APUSH and this semester i'm doing The Wizard of Oz because it represents populism

and i was looking at the list of movies you can do for second semester, and Pride of the Yankees is on the list! this is really exciting, it means one day next semester we're gonna talk about Lou Gehrig and the Yankees scoooooore


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> we got the schedule for AP exams in May and UGH
> both my AP exams are at 8 in the morning (on different days obviously) i have AP Lang the first week and APUSH the second week ): last year i had AP Euro at noon so that was awesome because i missed school in the morning and then when the exam was over, so was school, and i got to sleep in late yay
> 
> but now both exams are at 8 so i barely get to sleep in and they'll want me to go back to school after the exam since it will be over by noon but my last two periods next semester are both art classes so it won't matter if i skip. and i'm going to make time for me to get bojangles before the exam because i'll be driving myself there so of course i need bojangles.



Get me some bojangles omg it's my fav


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Tumblr is down...

THE WORLD IS ENDING.


----------



## scarscar93

I've gained like ten pounds since starting college wahh


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> I've gained like ten pounds since starting college wahh



Five more and you hit the "freshmen 15" lol 

I can see myself joining the club eventually


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> Five more and you hit the "freshmen 15" lol
> 
> I can see myself joining the club eventually



I haven't checked a scale since before I left for school, so I'm guessing most of this is from finals week stress-eating, but yeah, gonna decline that freshman 15 invite for now...

part of it is also hopefully leg muscle since I live on the third floor of my building and have to walk everywhere...


----------



## I Am What I Am

when people on facebook post really stupid stuff, i like to respond with this picture:




because i feel like this accurately sums up my feelings on their stupidity.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so horrible about all those kids- and people- who were murdered at that elementary school today ):


----------



## I Am What I Am

just when i think i can FINALLY quit glee and be free from it and its horribleness, things like this




happen and the promise of them lures me back in


----------



## I Am What I Am

let's be real though as long as this cast is on the show i will continue watching i have no self control


----------



## I Am What I Am

i will watch glee as long as blaine anderson is a character no matter how awful the show gets i can't stop myself is this what addiction is like


----------



## I Am What I Am

in related news, Ryan Murphy aka the Pee Lord is gross and should feel gross


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm sleepy, very tired and I have a headache 
oh joy


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

kiss you was always one of my favs off of the album
if not my fav


----------



## grandfloluver

i have already got my clothes ready for Disney
omg i have some cute outfits....then i have my sweats

idk how weather will be so i am prepared both ways


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ew taylor swift's new music video is horrible...
like the first two minutes she's just talking about who even knows what and she looks all gross and needs a shower and she's trying to be all grudge-y and then boom her song starts and it's all auto-tuned pop-ish


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

What


----------



## grandfloluver

Cheerleading Christmas party tonight 
I am actually sorta excited lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

it terrifies me as a resident of florida that a random person may be carrying a gun at any given time and i wouldn't know


----------



## I Am What I Am

it terrifies me as a resident of florida, a woc and as a human being that i could get into an argument with someone and they could pull out their concealed weapon, shoot me dead and all they would have to say is "i felt threatened for my life"


----------



## scarscar93

why do people use >>>>>>>>> in tweets and stuff

I don't understand


----------



## I Am What I Am

this is one of those times where i realize that i really, really love my signature


----------



## meggiebeth

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> it terrifies me as a resident of florida that a random person may be carrying a gun at any given time and i wouldn't know



Ikr, we don't have that here. Guns are really hard to get hold of. I find it scary that in America people carry guns everywhere... In their purses and bags and what have you. Surely that is what isn't safe.

England does have knives though. Lots of knife crime. Guns are terrifying though!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

n00000000000ns takeover


----------



## MickeyisBeast

currently addicted to The Vampire Diaries and today i decided to wikipedia all the cast and MY FAVORITE CHARACTER aka stefan IS MARRIED AND IS ACTUALLY 30 AND HE'S MARRIED TO MELISSA ON PRETTY LITTLE LIARS WHAT EVEN. and elena aka nina is dating damon aka ian in real life what no i don't ship that, i hate that no no no no 

basically i shouldn't have googled them because now my life is ruined


----------



## grandfloluver

Leaving bright and early tomorrow morning at 5:30! I'm excitedddddd


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> n00000000000ns takeover



noooooooo


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah I'm in NC omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> noooooooo



I know ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Sarah I'm in NC omg



COME VISIT ME IM IN SCHOOL
check me out of school and take me with you


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> COME VISIT ME IM IN SCHOOL
> check me out of school and take me with you



hahaha I thought about you! I was like I wonder if she's up yet omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

college is so nice omg

i've been off for like 2 weeks and i still have like 3 weeks left before school starts


----------



## LondonUnderground

oops i stopped caring about homework for this term


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> hahaha I thought about you! I was like I wonder if she's up yet omg



omg i wake up at 6 for school



LondonUnderground said:


> oops i stopped caring about homework for this term



same


----------



## meggiebeth

I get up just before 8am. When does your school start and finish? We start at 8:45am and finish at 3:20pm. It would be nice to start earlier and finish later.

MERRY XMAS!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CowboyErin

Got accepted to my first choice college


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> Got accepted to my first choice college



Congrats!


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> Got accepted to my first choice college



yayayayayayay


----------



## grandfloluver

Christmas Party tonight (;


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm angry a lot and it's all because of how horrible society is


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's ugly christmas sweater day tomorrow at school!!! i'm sooo excited! and then after tomorrow we're on christmas break thank goodness


----------



## I Am What I Am

never understood the "The New Fantasyland is too princessy! WHAT ABOUT THE BOYS????"

like jesus christ everything EXCEPT fantasyland is more "boyish" WHY CAN'T THE PRINCESS LOVING GIRLS HAVE ONE AREA THAT'S CATERED JUST TO THEM. 

i feel like this is a prime example of male entitlement. There's SIX OTHER LANDS in the magic kingdom alone that are perfectly "boyish" and geared for them and women are expected to be alright with that but the second that they announce something that's more geared to little girls it's all "OMG HOW DARE YOU MAKE THIS ALL ABOUT THE GIRLS WHAT ARE THE BOYS GOING TO DO WHAT ABOUT THE MEN????!??!" because women can't have anything that's just for us.


----------



## I Am What I Am

in case you can't tell, i'm angry again.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i had to do a presentation in front of my environmental science class
i did pretty good but i was nervous

now that's over
i can enjoy my half day tomorrow


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm so disappointed in Frozen, which is upsetting because they have one great cast. 

i mean hell, Jonathan Groff is voicing Kristoff and Kirsten Bell is voicing Anna  and Idina Menzel is voicing the queen so at least the soundtrack will be amazing


----------



## carlandellie

blizzard warning


----------



## I Am What I Am

my dream is to one day be chord overstreet


----------



## scarscar93

I just want Domino's and to find a comfortable reading position.

College breaks are so nice, they're actually breaks and I finally have time to finish reading _Order of the Phoenix_.


----------



## I Am What I Am

these are the most elaborate bathrooms i've ever seen in my life


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm still lol'ing over the gossip girl finale and i don't even watch that show


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> these are the most elaborate bathrooms i've ever seen in my life



I know, there has to be more going on.

But the whole dragon secret wasn't all that well-kept, soooooo...


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> I know, there has to be more going on.
> 
> But the whole dragon secret wasn't all that well-kept, soooooo...



forget the DVC, that dragon was Disney's worst kept secret.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> forget the DVC, that dragon was Disney's worst kept secret.



omg

btw i miss your 'lol the dis' posts


----------



## I Am What I Am

google's logo today is so CUTE


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> omg
> 
> btw i miss your 'lol the dis' posts



me too. they brought joy and high blood pressure to my life


----------



## scarscar93

my dad has too many friends who think their sense of humor is "ironic"


----------



## I Am What I Am

"ironic" humor is the worst humor

9/10 times it's just an excuse to make ******* comments


----------



## I Am What I Am

parents are bringing subway home for dinner ah yes god bless


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> "ironic" humor is the worst humor
> 
> 9/10 times it's just an excuse to make ******* comments



my dad posted an old family portrait where we're all in Dodgers shirts

and so many people were commenting like "So I take it you guys are Dodgers fans? oh hohohoho"

no

just stop


----------



## scarscar93

I want to be Minerva McGonagall when I grow up.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> my dad posted an old family portrait where we're all in Dodgers shirts
> 
> and so many people were commenting like "So I take it you guys are Dodgers fans? oh hohohoho"
> 
> no
> 
> just stop



wth that's not even funny

what
was 
the
point


----------



## I Am What I Am

welp looks like Ryan "Pee Lord" Murphy is being gross

again

no surprise here


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> wth that's not even funny
> 
> what
> was
> the
> point



that's the kind of people I have to put up with being invested in my life more than my own parents

it's suffocating


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm excited for tomorrow


----------



## I Am What I Am

"God is never going to put us in a situation without giving us the ability to be in it with joy." what kind of ******* statement is that

guess i should have been joyful when my sister died!!!

guess i should have been joyful all those times my depression got so bad i just wanted it all to end!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i forgot that in this episode of drake & josh they start singing "We Will Rock You" for like no reason whatsoever like i don't even know


----------



## I Am What I Am

i literally had no idea that Darren used a higher voice for Blaine until he pointed it out here and now that i've realized it i can't stop noticing it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> i forgot that in this episode of drake & josh they start singing "We Will Rock You" for like no reason whatsoever like i don't even know



aka my favorite episode

actually, no, every episode of drake and josh is my favorite episode


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

what did i just see on disney channel
wizards of waverly place: "wizards return"


----------



## I Am What I Am

if you label yourself a Nice Guy (tm) and honestly believe the Friendzone (tm) exists you are like 80% of what is wrong with the world tbh


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> if you label yourself a Nice Guy (tm) and honestly believe the Friendzone (tm) exists you are like 80% of what is wrong with the world tbh



this this this this

omg

this one kid at my school is the embodiment of Nice Guy Syndrome and guess who caused him to go into Sour Grapes Mode.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> this this this this
> 
> omg
> 
> this one kid at my school is the embodiment of Nice Guy Syndrome and guess who caused him to go into Sour Grapes Mode.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


>



seriously, the second time I ever spoke to this kid he was describing the kind of person he thought I should be dating and not so subtly hinting at himself

like dude, *NO*

and then he pulled a jerk move at the Yule Ball and if I never see that creep again it'll be too soon


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> seriously, the second time I ever spoke to this kid he was describing the kind of person he thought I should be dating and not so subtly hinting at himself
> 
> like dude, *NO*
> 
> and then he pulled a jerk move at the Yule Ball and if I never see that creep again it'll be too soon



i'd like to know where these *********s get the idea that we should date them just because they're them. 

bro you've got to do more than that to get a lady 

also protip dudes, acting pissy when we say "no" is a surefire way to get us to never ever ever even consider maybe giving you even a little bit of a second chance


----------



## I Am What I Am

*________________________*

attractive ladies being attractive yes please


----------



## I Am What I Am

will pay large amounts of money to get the sherlock fandom to stop


----------



## I Am What I Am

what even is homestuck


----------



## I Am What I Am

wow i've got a lot of things to say today

most of them involve angrily pointing out what is wrong in society


and almost all of them were inspired by DIS posts whoops


----------



## I Am What I Am

i know like next to nothing about one direction and i don't particularly care about them as a whole but wow he's attractive


which one is he??????


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> what even is homestuck



the world ends in ten minutes here and we still don't know

this is so stressful


----------



## scarscar93

how many friend-zoned guys does it take to change a lightbulb?

none. they'll compliment it and then get pissed when it doesn't screw.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> the world ends in ten minutes here and we still don't know
> 
> this is so stressful


life's greatest mystery tbh


scarscar93 said:


> how many friend-zoned guys does it take to change a lightbulb?
> 
> none. they'll compliment it and then get pissed when it doesn't screw.



omg A+++


----------



## I Am What I Am

I Am What I Am said:


> i know like next to nothing about one direction and i don't particularly care about them as a whole but wow he's attractive
> 
> 
> which one is he??????



wait is he even from one direction????????


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> omg A+++



I wish I had thought of that joke, but I reblogged it the day of the Yule Ball without knowing how appropriate it would end up being.

but srsly, making a public scene about your own bitterness over someone not reciprocating interest is not going to win you much support

lol one of the professors I have for next semester was there and she took my side. suuuuuuuucks for him if he ever takes one of her English classes.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> I wish I had thought of that joke, but I reblogged it the day of the Yule Ball without knowing how appropriate it would end up being.
> 
> but srsly, making a public scene about your own bitterness over someone not reciprocating interest is not going to win you much support
> 
> lol one of the professors I have for next semester was there and she took my side. suuuuuuuucks for him if he ever takes one of her English classes.



still A++++

lol wow dudebro can stay pressed.


----------



## I Am What I Am

5 minutes into the apocalypse 

less fire and brimstone than predicted

more rain than expected

0/10 would not recommend


----------



## scarscar93

florida doomsday update:

still counting votes


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> florida doomsday update:
> 
> still counting votes



omg


----------



## scarscar93

F is for fire that burns down the whole town,
U is for Uranium, bombs.
N is for no survivors

my brother would always finish this with "not even your dad or mom"

we were sick, twisted children


----------



## I Am What I Am

sigh he's so pretty and such a nice and good person sigh i love him so much


----------



## I Am What I Am

wow that ended up bigger than i thought it was going to be SORRY


----------



## scarscar93

TOO MANY BOOKS TO READ

ugh. probably shouldn't have bought yet another tonight. but I needed it.


----------



## scarscar93

I've been a member of this site for nearly 5 years now and I'm only at 6,300 posts.

whatever, brevity is the soul of wit.


----------



## I Am What I Am

it makes me upset when people forget that Darren Criss (and by extension Blaine Anderson)  IS. NOT. WHITE. 

like really there aren't a whole lot of people/characters of mixed race in hollywood that i as a mixed person can look up to and identify with please don't erase that.

just because he/i can pass for white doesn't mean we are white


----------



## carlandellie

It was my last day of finals today, but I have a snow day!


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

finally on christmas break <3

now i'm watching nightmare before christmas
i don't know why


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> I get up just before 8am. When does your school start and finish? We start at 8:45am and finish at 3:20pm. It would be nice to start earlier and finish later.
> 
> MERRY XMAS!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


WHAT i get up just before 7 and we start at 8 30 and finish at 3 30


I Am What I Am said:


> "ironic" humor is the worst humor
> 
> 9/10 times it's just an excuse to make ******* comments



u wot irony is da bomb. maybe it's just because i'm british


----------



## scarscar93

I want a (Neighs suggestively) tag, omg.


----------



## LondonUnderground

we spent our last hour in school playing cheat, chase the ace and slam. it got intense to say the least hahahah i love my friends


----------



## LondonUnderground

they're showing every episode of the inbetweeners over christmas. i'm so excited


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> WHAT i get up just before 7 and we start at 8 30 and finish at 3 30
> 
> u wot irony is da bomb. maybe it's just because i'm british



Lol apparently Americans just don't 'get' British sense of humour. It's dry I guess. My dads Scottish though and NO ONE gets his sense of humour. His favourite joke is 'what's slimy and red that hangs off a tree?'... 'a squashed turtle!!!' I mean seriously.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> Lol apparently Americans just don't 'get' British sense of humour. It's dry I guess. My dads Scottish though and NO ONE gets his sense of humour. His favourite joke is 'what's slimy and red that hangs off a tree?'... 'a squashed turtle!!!' I mean seriously.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



haha i met one of my friends from twitter in boston and we were in UO and there were these hideous dip dyed shorts and i was like 'wow i've always wanted some of these' sarcastically and she was like 'oh my gosh me too' but she genuinely meant it i wanted to die it was so awkward


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm reliving high school musical oh my god the memoriessssssssssss


----------



## LondonUnderground

i was 9 when that came out wow
that was a long time ago


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Gun threats at school today omg we were on lockdown all day

All because it was "the end of the world"


----------



## I Am What I Am

so in this episode of ANT Farm, this dude apparently imagines this model from a magazine is actually is at his school and is his girlfriend, and then is completely broken up when someone points out that she's not really there.  his sister then has the "brilliant" idea of calling up the catalog to get this girl's information so her brother can date her. they then  discover that the model has temporarily lost her sight and they are happy about this because then they can make her fall in love with the boy's personality. So the sister dresses up in a costume, goes to wherever the girl is (i assume her home?) lies to her about needing her for a photo shoot and takes her to their school and has her brother pretend to be a male model. The sister then tells them that in order to make the shoot believable, the girl and the brother need to do romantic type things and ask the girl what her dream date is.  she says a picnic in a hot air balloon, so they fake it because hey, she's blind! she'll never know the difference!

are you kidding me

this episode is so gross and should feel gross and none of this is funny and god i hate this show and the writers and the disney channel for thinking this is "family friendly entertainment" because it's NOT.


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46971210#post46971210

the arguments here are a little foreign to me

like i get it, each child is different and you should do what makes you and your kid comfortable whatever floats your boat etc. etc. 

but like i can't really wrap my head around the "WHAT IF THERE'S A FIRE DRILL OR SOMEONE KNOCKS ON THE DOOR WILL THEY KNOW WHAT TO DO???"  because like

i was a girl scout for 12 years

and like starting at age 6, about 5-10 times a year  i would be in the middle of the woods with like 2-3 adults and 15 other little girls and none of us died? 

if 16 six year olds can figure out how to not die in the middle of the woods i think an average 12 year old can figure out how to follow fire drill instructions and/or deal with a knock on the door?


----------



## LondonUnderground

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46971210#post46971210
> 
> the arguments here are a little foreign to me
> 
> like i get it, each child is different and you should do what makes you and your kid comfortable whatever floats your boat etc. etc.
> 
> but like i can't really wrap my head around the "WHAT IF THERE'S A FIRE DRILL OR SOMEONE KNOCKS ON THE DOOR WILL THEY KNOW WHAT TO DO???"  because like
> 
> i was a girl scout for 12 years
> 
> and like starting at age 6, about 5-10 times a year  i would be in the middle of the woods with like 2-3 adults and 15 other little girls and none of us died?
> 
> if 16 six year olds can figure out how to not die in the middle of the woods i think an average 12 year old can figure out how to follow fire drill instructions and/or deal with a knock on the door?



christ alive it's disney i don't think anything bad is going to happen


----------



## I Am What I Am

who is he?????


----------



## I Am What I Am

tell me your secrets


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm still not 100% sure who he is but whoop bro ur rly attractive


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i'm reliving high school musical oh my god the memoriessssssssssss



Ikr I was obsessed with tht movie!!! I thought all American schools would be like tht lol. Now it's just embarrassing lol. 

OMG WERE NOT DEAD!!! I was so worried about this day and the mayans prediction but thankfully nothing happened (I stayed awake till midnight just to check).

3 days till Christmas woohoo! I'm actually really excited for it this year. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46971210#post46971210
> 
> the arguments here are a little foreign to me
> 
> like i get it, each child is different and you should do what makes you and your kid comfortable whatever floats your boat etc. etc.
> 
> but like i can't really wrap my head around the "WHAT IF THERE'S A FIRE DRILL OR SOMEONE KNOCKS ON THE DOOR WILL THEY KNOW WHAT TO DO???"  because like
> 
> i was a girl scout for 12 years
> 
> and like starting at age 6, about 5-10 times a year  i would be in the middle of the woods with like 2-3 adults and 15 other little girls and none of us died?
> 
> if 16 six year olds can figure out how to not die in the middle of the woods i think an average 12 year old can figure out how to follow fire drill instructions and/or deal with a knock on the door?



My brother was 12 when we went to WDW and he stayed in the room all the time. It's worse for us since were totally foreign to the US. So I am pretty sure that a twelve year old can stay in a Disney hotel room by themselves 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i'm reliving high school musical oh my god the memoriessssssssssss



omg hahaha

That is a monthly event for me usually


----------



## grandfloluver

So yesterday here it was hot. Like I didn't even wear a jacket all day long. Today was so freaking cold. It sucked well no but I want the hotness. Well just as long as I ain't freezing my butt off then I'm fine with that. I froze today. Froze.


----------



## grandfloluver

It snowed at home yesterday 


Everyone was freaking out lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

it's supposed to be cold all weekend and through christmas 


god bles


----------



## I Am What I Am

here's a question that's been bugging me lately

why does disney channel apparently require that all lead actresses scream their lines?

because that episode of ANT Farm i saw earlier had that China girl and the bonde one (i have no idea what her real name is) scream and screech their way through the script and i just thought that maybe the two had loud voices and just sound that way

but i just came across a show with China whatshername in it and she is perfectly capable of speaking in a normal tone. 

so i started thinking and i realized that ever since around the last season of That's So Raven, the lead actresses have a tendency to scream their lines and like...why. do the directors think it makes the lines funnier?


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm so on the fence about Les Miserables

like, i'm still not sure about Russel Crowe as Javert????


sigh why didn't they just get the 25th anniversary cast to do it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hello new one direction poster my friend gave me, meet all of my justin bieber posters



I Am What I Am said:


> who is he?????





I Am What I Am said:


> i'm still not 100% sure who he is but whoop bro ur rly attractive



ZAYN MALIK FROM ONE DIRECTION


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i don't get how in some christmas movies, the parents don't believe in santa, yet he obviously exists in the movies... WHERE DO THEY THINK THE PRESENTS COME FROM?

Like in the Polar Express, the parents can't hear the bell because they don't believe in Santa yet there's a room full of presents and we know Santa brought them. If it's not Santa, and it's not you, where do they think the presents come from? I MEAN REALLY


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> hello new one direction poster my friend gave me, meet all of my justin bieber posters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAYN MALIK FROM ONE DIRECTION



txs u


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> i don't get how in some christmas movies, the parents don't believe in santa, yet he obviously exists in the movies... WHERE DO THEY THINK THE PRESENTS COME FROM?
> 
> Like in the Polar Express, the parents can't hear the bell because they don't believe in Santa yet there's a room full of presents and we know Santa brought them. If it's not Santa, and it's not you, where do they think the presents come from? I MEAN REALLY



maybe they think that they bought them and forgot??? 

wow that is a bigger plot hole than the identity of gossip girl


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah it took all I had not to retweet your last tweet omg 
my friends would've been like but I think "blah blah blah involving you know who blah blah"  and then I would've went into an anti social closet lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I feel more social in school this year 
like idk everyone basically talks to me now and all the underclassmen love me for some reason. It makes me feel good about myself lol 

I am so anti homecoming but if I went out for it I might actually win. I've never really thought that before. I would only be in it to dress up, but at my school you have to get papers for yourself like a petition. I think that's desperate honestly. I am not doing that. We used to get nominated but that's down the drain now.


----------



## scarscar93

found a car type i like

but oh it's discontinued

okay


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> maybe they think that they bought them and forgot???
> 
> wow that is a bigger plot hole than the identity of gossip girl



maybe they think someone broke into their house and put the toys there and instead of calling the police, they let the children keep the toys and pretend they are from a fat old man who lives with tiny people



grandfloluver said:


> Sarah it took all I had not to retweet your last tweet omg
> my friends would've been like but I think "blah blah blah involving you know who blah blah"  and then I would've went into an anti social closet lol



omg my friends told me today how i never tell them who i like and i was like I KNOW I'M SORRY I JUST CAN'T


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg my friends told me today how i never tell them who i like and i was like I KNOW I'M SORRY I JUST CAN'T



omg THERE ARE REASONS WHY SOME THINGS ARE SECRETS lol I say too much about *some* boys in my school that my friends probably don't think I could have a serious relationship. It's not like most of them tell me who they like either


----------



## I Am What I Am

seriously obsessed with this song ugh it's sO GOOD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Now I've fallen
From up high
The world has said goodbye
I'm not an angel
Not the answer
How did life become a disaster?
I'm just going nowhere faster....


----------



## I Am What I Am

Sharpay and Ryan auditioned for the leads in the school musical

the leads appear to be in a romantic relationship

um


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Chad: Have you ever seen Michael Crawford on a cereal box? 
Troy: Who's Michael Crawford?"

heathen


----------



## I Am What I Am

"One character remarks that if Sharpay could find a way to play both Romeo and Juliet, Ryan would be out of a job, suggesting that the two have played romantic partners in the past."

um


----------



## I Am What I Am

after I Don't Dance, Chad and Ryan have inexplicably switched outfits.

....

i ship it


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCWaN_Tc5wo

OH MY GOD


i really really hope this is the version glee is doing because this storyline has given me like zero laughs so far and i could REALLY use one


----------



## I Am What I Am

i've been to weddings that look less like weddings


----------



## I Am What I Am

forever my favorite

it never fails to make me laugh at how obvious it is that he really hates them


----------



## I Am What I Am

I Am What I Am said:


> forever my favorite
> 
> it never fails to make me laugh at how obvious it is that he really hates them



i literally just realized how mean that makes me sound omg i didn't mean it that way i swear


----------



## I Am What I Am

sometimes i think "oh the Hobbit looks really good i should go see it" 
but then i remember

_martin freeman_

so lol NOPE.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> Sharpay and Ryan auditioned for the leads in the school musical
> 
> the leads appear to be in a romantic relationship
> 
> um



that _still_ bothers me


----------



## LondonUnderground

i went to see pitch perfect last night and it was amazingngngng


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i went to see pitch perfect last night and it was amazingngngng



I am getting it on DVD when I get home! I have the soundtrack on my iPod lol 
It was aca awesome


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> I am getting it on DVD when I get home! I have the soundtrack on my iPod lol
> It was aca awesome



aca agreed


----------



## I Am What I Am

blogs that give me life

ughsherlockfandom

niceguysofokc


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> aca agreed



Lezibehonest, it's one of my favs


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> Lezibehonest, it's one of my favs



whoomp there it is


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> whoomp there it is



I ate my twin in the womb


----------



## I Am What I Am

people in the sherlock fandom "OMG WE HAVE TO WAIT SO LONG FOR SEASON 3!!!" 

no
you do not know the meaning of "long" until you've been in a book series fandom

the season's only been pushed back a few months anyway

try waiting 3-4 years between books


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> i went to see pitch perfect last night and it was amazingngngng



MY FAVORITE MOVIE THIS YEAR
fat amy/patricia is pretty much my life

when i saw it in theaters, when the main character girl came on screen this crazy dude that sat next to me goes "LOOK AT HER HAIR SHE RATCHET" and then i died


----------



## MickeyisBeast

So please just fall in love with me, this Christmas
There's nothing else that you will need, this Christmas
Won't be wrapped under a tree, I want something that lasts forever, so kiss me on this cold December night


Just fall in love with me, this Christmas
There's nothing else that we will need, this Christmas
Won't be wrapped under a tree, I want something that lasts forever, cause I don't wanna be alone tonight


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i've been crazy obsessed with The Vampire Diaries this month, like it's bad. I'm already a few episodes into the third season but they don't have the fourth season on Netflix afkajdf boo

but right now the end of the second/beginning of the third season has KILLED ME because the writers RUINED MY OTP stefan/elena and started hinting at damon/elena and ugh so much hate for them


----------



## MickeyisBeast

but he's like an older version of Bieber...


----------



## scarscar93

wanting a publix sub but there's no publix around here

central floridian problems


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> MY FAVORITE MOVIE THIS YEAR
> fat amy/patricia is pretty much my life
> 
> when i saw it in theaters, when the main character girl came on screen this crazy dude that sat next to me goes "LOOK AT HER HAIR SHE RATCHET" and then i died



oh my god


----------



## grandfloluver

I went through this long period when pitch perfect came out when I couldn't decide whether I liked Fat Amy or Mama June from honey boo boo better.


----------



## grandfloluver

Honestly, if a boy or anyone for that matter got me a build a bear as a gift I would love them forever. Like I still love build a bear lol I haven't gotten one in months, but I still think it's super cute omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_if Justin Bieber hit me with his car id say thank you_


oh MY GOD


----------



## I Am What I Am

i wish i could remember when Elementary came on  because i saw an episode and it was really good


also Lucy Liu is a goddess among humans


----------



## scarscar93

if a guy ever told me he liked me my initial reaction would probably be "lol why"


----------



## I Am What I Am

i had considered watching the UK version of The Office to see what it was like but Martin Freeman is in it so nope.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Sassafrass Wafflesnout"

omg

that is the best description of benedict cumberbatch i've ever seen


----------



## I Am What I Am

only performance i am looking forward to 100% in Les Miserables is Samantha Barks as Eponine


cause she is a fabulous and flawless princess of the stage


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## OKW4EVA

Ye Only two more nights till Christmas.


----------



## carlandellie

I'M GETTING A KITTEN.
Okay, that is all.

Edit:
This is her!


----------



## OKW4EVA

I wish there was a Shake It Up show in my area so I could dance on it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I'M GETTING A KITTEN.
> Okay, that is all.
> 
> Edit:
> This is her!



SHE IS THE CUTEST THING IN THE WORLD! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_former Yankees player Nick Swisher has signed a 4 year, $56 million contract with the Cleveland Indians_


well then, good riddance
omgnotreallyi'llmissyouswishyrip


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if Cano ever leaves the yankees i will be so upset oh my god


----------



## scarscar93

carlandellie said:


> I'M GETTING A KITTEN.
> Okay, that is all.
> 
> Edit:
> This is her!



omg so precious

what are you naming her?


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> SHE IS THE CUTEST THING IN THE WORLD! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Future cat best friends


scarscar93 said:


> omg so precious
> 
> what are you naming her?



She has a name already, and it is Midgen! It's so cute that I don't think I want to change it!


----------



## OKW4EVA

Your kitty is adorable.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think a lot of people forget that it's okay to like problematic things

just don't pretend they aren't problematic


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46981904#post46981904

man fires employee because he's "extremely attracted to her and MIGHT want to cheat on his wife with her?"

must be the woman's fault.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"The most joyous experience of the holiday season!"

what movie r u watching

it's literally called "THE MISERABLE" 

EVERYONE DIES

WHAT


----------



## I Am What I Am

my queen


----------



## meggiebeth

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I'M GETTING A KITTEN.
> Okay, that is all.
> 
> Edit:
> This is her!



Omg that is adorable!!! I didn't like cats until this very moment... 

Congrats on getting her 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## OKW4EVA

We just had a group of Christmas Carolers. I didn't know people still did Caroling. They were rather good.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> _former Yankees player Nick Swisher has signed a 4 year, $56 million contract with the Cleveland Indians_
> 
> 
> well then, good riddance
> omgnotreallyi'llmissyouswishyrip



we already lost cody ross and a bunch of others in return for crappy players. boo i hate ben cherington worst gm ever


----------



## LondonUnderground

plus he hasn't offered a contract to jacoby yet ah hah haha hehah hah h a


----------



## LondonUnderground

the only good thing that has happened is they got rid of bobby valentine and we have john farrell


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> we already lost cody ross and a bunch of others in return for crappy players. boo i hate ben cherington worst gm ever



Yeah and y'all lost Youkilis to us, because A-RODs gonna be out because of his surgery

_Before agreeing to play for the Yankees, Youkilis reached out to former teammate Johnny Damon to find out what the New York experience would be like.

"It's a great thing to put on the pinstripes," Youkilis said Damon told him._

I bet they'll keep Jacoby though, they need him


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"Fra-gee-lay, that must be Italian"
"I think that says fragile, dear"
"Oh yeah"


----------



## grandfloluver

Step bump step bump bump


----------



## grandfloluver

That's prob my fav YouTube video omg


----------



## OKW4EVA

Let's have a Kiki.


----------



## I Am What I Am

ugh you need to stop i hate you so much


((((i don't really i love u so much))))


----------



## grandfloluver

ugh


On another note I go home tomorrow. ); it doesn't feel like tm is Christmas Eve. But, it is a mad house down here since this afternoon, so I couldn't do what I really wanted to anyways. I am sorta ready to come home but not really idk I never am


----------



## scarscar93

brother hacked my fb so that it would say today is my birthday

joke's on him now, i disabled others writing on my timeline


----------



## Experiment113

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> brother hacked my fb so that it would say today is my birthday
> 
> joke's on him now, i disabled others writing on my timeline



Happy unbirthday then.


----------



## scarscar93

Experiment113 said:


> Happy unbirthday then.



one of my dad's friends who has known me for almost my entire life posted on my wall wishing me a happy birthday

dude you've known me since i was 4 you should know my birthday is in october

so i just posted this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYyyqbcl51Q


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.disneystore.com/monsters-inc-rainwear-collection-for-boys/mp/1322885/1003403/

this is really bothering me

Monsters, Inc. has been one of my favorite movies since its release, why should it be primarily designated to boys' apparel???

http://www.disneystore.com/monsters-inc-rain-jacket-for-boys/mp/1321923/1000219/
like my 8-year-old self would have rocked this in a heartbeat.


----------



## Experiment113

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> one of my dad's friends who has known me for almost my entire life posted on my wall wishing me a happy birthday
> 
> dude you've known me since i was 4 you should know my birthday is in october
> 
> so i just posted this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYyyqbcl51Q



Haha. Well this year I was finally able to remember my brothers birthday so I was proud of myself.


----------



## Experiment113

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> http://www.disneystore.com/monsters-inc-rainwear-collection-for-boys/mp/1322885/1003403/
> 
> this is really bothering me
> 
> Monsters, Inc. has been one of my favorite movies since its release, why should it be primarily designated to boys' apparel???
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/monsters-inc-rain-jacket-for-boys/mp/1321923/1000219/
> like my 8-year-old self would have rocked this in a heartbeat.



Awwww that rain jacket was cute!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbh7RFWS4Ro

well this song is fitting for today


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm halfway home 


Actually I am in NC for our Christmas family get together Sarah lol duh


----------



## grandfloluver

I am hungryyyyyyyy

I ate at the Grand Flo Cafe this morning at 7:00 and got a Mickey waffle and haven't had anything since


----------



## OKW4EVA

It's Snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I'm halfway home
> 
> 
> Actually I am in NC for our Christmas family get together Sarah lol duh



omg one of my friends just arrived in Disney


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg one of my friends just arrived in Disney



hahaha omg and I just left


----------



## meggiebeth

OKW4EVA said:
			
		

> It's Snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's raining here  merry Xmas for tomorrow!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## I Am What I Am

still the  best


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## OKW4EVA

Now it is a mix of Rain and Snow, but the grass is covered with snow and it looks beautiful.


----------



## I Am What I Am

wHAT


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Oh my god


----------



## scarscar93

omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

merry christmas


----------



## grandfloluver

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## LondonUnderground

merry christmas!!!


----------



## meggiebeth

What presents did you all get??? I got some lovely things, sheepskin boots, a lovely dress, arty things, scrapbooking things, a Disney music CD and a DVD, and ribbons and embellishments for my bow making!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

I am going to Wal Mart tomorrow or Thursday and getting Pitch Perfect. I wanted it before or for Christmas but that didn't happen lol I just didn't have enough time


----------



## grandfloluver

I painted my nails this really cute purple and green cheetah print 
But next I am going to do them burberry print to match my new Burberry rain boots I got today. I love them omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

my "big" gifts this year was a new ipod (160 gb omg) and tickets to Wicked


i also got a 100$ apple giftcard, a bunch of awesome clothes, new boots, books and Pocahontas and Brave on dvd


----------



## OKW4EVA

Hope everyone had a magical Christmas.


----------



## LondonUnderground

happy boxing day


----------



## grandfloluver

it's snowinggggggg
omgomgomgomgomg


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://mlb.mlb.com/fan_forum/ballpark_music.jsp?c_id=bos

yesssssss


----------



## OKW4EVA

It's snowing here too.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i just got back from seeing Les Miserables and oh my gOD it was so good

Anne Hathaway was perfect as Fantine and i cried every time she was onscreen


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ONLY A FEW MORE EPISODES OF THE VAMPIRE DIARIES BEFORE I'M ALL CAUGHT UP

oh god i'm so close i can taste it
i just want to be caught up, it's ruINING MY LIFE


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yankees' Spring Training starts February 23rd against the Braves


----------



## grandfloluver

me and my bff declared the song of our friendship oath by cher llyod

even though right now we are going through a hilary duff phase


----------



## carlandellie

Just brought, Midgen, my new kitten home


----------



## I Am What I Am

eeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ELENA IF YOU'RE BREAKING UP WITH STEFAN FOR DAMON IM GOING TO HAVE A HEART ATTACK

How could she even
She just brOKE HIS HEART


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Three more episodes, bless my soul


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Oh no the comments are all "delena!!!!" please no I don't want to watch a delena episode


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I love how Caroline ships Stefan and Elena together, shes the only person i can count on in this whole series


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my goOODNESS


----------



## OKW4EVA

Just finished watching Brave for the 5th time.


----------



## I Am What I Am

in which we are one


----------



## I Am What I Am

I want to see Catching Fire but at the same time i don't like jennifer lawrence 


but

FINNICK



oh the decisions i have to make


----------



## findingnemo12

Heyyy I'm new...I have no idea how to do anything...can anyone help me!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

I got pitch perfect today

day=made


----------



## grandfloluver

One of my friends is going to London today 

I told her to bring me back a William and Kate shirt lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm upset hdu


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> One of my friends is going to London today
> 
> I told her to bring me back a William and Kate shirt lol



it's raining a lotttttttttt here woohoo fun times


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm laughing so hard at this 'if justin was from london' trend on twitter


----------



## LondonUnderground

#IfJustinWasALondoner he wouldnt be killing haters with kindess. he'd be shanking them up with a 16 inch knife down hackney central

screaming


----------



## OKW4EVA

I want to go shopping.


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://bostonherald.com/inside_track/inside_track/2012/12/ellsbury_wedding_has_nice_ring_it

insert will from the inbetweeners 'brilliant'

funnily enough just before he gets paid

now i ain't sayin she a gold digger but she ain't messin with no broke broke


----------



## LondonUnderground

i saw the photos of me and my friend in boston and now i'm sad i miss it so bad


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> it's raining a lotttttttttt here woohoo fun times



hahaha it's really cold here
It snowed last night but it's that kind where it's not enough to cover the entire grass so it looks ugly outside lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got so much stuff from the mall today
i'm so tired now, shopping drains the life from me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my birthday's in about three weeks
SEvenTEeN good lord


----------



## OKW4EVA

I need to be drained by shopping.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> my birthday's in about three weeks
> SEvenTEeN good lord



omg ya old woman


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> hahaha it's really cold here
> It snowed last night but it's that kind where it's not enough to cover the entire grass so it looks ugly outside lol



i'm jellyyyy i wish it would snow here. we got a couple of inches on my bday the other week but it melted by the afternoon bahaha


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i'm jellyyyy i wish it would snow here. we got a couple of inches on my bday the other week but it melted by the afternoon bahaha



haha wow that sucks but at the same time it doesn't lol
It's supposed to snow here Saturday but if it will i don't know. last year was a crap winter snow wise in TN omg it never snowed


----------



## LondonUnderground

i wish it was the 26th august again


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate being paped


----------



## MickeyisBeast

january 22nd aka the day i see the biebs


----------



## grandfloluver

I braided my hair and put mousse in it today and it actually looks good lol 

it's a no makeup kind of day but I still don't feel too ugly


----------



## OKW4EVA

It is so darn windy outside I feel like I could blow away.


----------



## LondonUnderground

jack whitehall with the flat hair what a babe


----------



## grandfloluver

I have never liked Taylor swift and frankly I don't think I ever will but she needs to get a new wardrobe sometimes. Especially swim wear. I am always like hey if you're going to wear a two piece at least get one from this century. Her bathing suits look like they are from the late 1800s or early 1900s. How people find that attractive I don't know. 

rant over


----------



## grandfloluver

-.-


----------



## OKW4EVA

Food Glorious Food. I luv tacos.


----------



## I Am What I Am

tomorrow we'll discover what our God in Heaven has in store
one more dawn
one more day
ONE DAAAAAAY MOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friend met some band people in disney today, why am i not there with her


----------



## OKW4EVA

There is a Castle on a Cloud
I like to go there in my sleep
Not any floors for me to sweep
Not in my Castle on a Cloud


----------



## grandfloluver

My new years resolution this year is to have a boyfriend. Not gonna happen. Maybe it might. idk


----------



## I Am What I Am

my new year's resolution is to up my crotchety levels to 11


----------



## I Am What I Am

i love him
but every day i'm learning
that all my life i've only been pretending
without me
his world will go on turning
a world that's full of happiness 
that i have never known 
i love him
i love him
i love him
but only on my own


----------



## scarscar93

growing up sucks

but I found the best bookstore ever today. got 5 books for $6.75, 3 of which I need for a class next semester

can I take it home with me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> My new years resolution this year is to have a boyfriend. Not gonna happen. Maybe it might. idk



i'm copying your resolution omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6XZsau7CSk

I'll Follow You Into the Dark is my song at the moment


----------



## I Am What I Am

what happened to disney

in the mid-nineties to very early 2000s like all the major movies had POC characters and diversity and it was good

and then all of a sudden it stopped 

and then there was just film after film of nothing but white people

and then just when it seems like The Princess and the Frog might be a step back towards equal numbers of POC/white characters

the heroes spend 85% of the damn movie as frogs

and now we're back to white people land


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Santa knows me so well 

The only thing is, if you're not a One Direction fan chances are you don't understand the reference omg


----------



## scarscar93

I do what I want, Pinterest.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> I do what I want, Pinterest.



u don't know me pintrest 

u don't know my life u don't know my story


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> u don't know me pintrest
> 
> u don't know my life u don't know my story



it's only bad when people I know go on their fitness spams.

hoo boy.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> it's only bad when people I know go on their fitness spams.
> 
> hoo boy.



i feel like that would be the moment i went on a food spam but i'm really spiteful like that


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i'm copying your resolution omg



omg twinz


----------



## scarscar93

scarscar93 said:


> it's only bad when people I know go on their fitness spams.
> 
> hoo boy.



or how they've all just begun their grumpy cat phase

I like kittens as much as the next person but the same dang cat meme several times in  a row is just..._stop_.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> it's only bad when people I know go on their fitness spams.
> 
> hoo boy.



that other picture you posted that was like "you'd rather have a bag of chips than look like this? *insert picture of perfect body*"

yes i'd rather have a bag of chips.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I tried watching Pride and Prejudice, the first episode, on Netflix, earlier today, but fell asleep five minutes in. Luckily, I finished it when I woke up. Now only four more episodes to go...


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Hadley Fraser (Enjolras in the 25th Anniversary Concert)"

no

he wasn't

he didn't

that's not

no you're wrong

HE DIDN'T PLAY ENJOLRAS THAT WAS RAMIN KARMILOO
HADLEY FRASER PLAYED GRANTAIRE 
MY GOD DOES NO ONE FACT CHECK ANYMORE
GOOGLE
IS 
YOUR
FRIEND


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Now that I finished watching TVD, I'm not sure what I'm going to do until the day after my birthday, when the season picks back up..


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> that other picture you posted that was like "you'd rather have a bag of chips than look like this? *insert picture of perfect body*"
> 
> yes i'd rather have a bag of chips.



amen.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Pretty sure Lumpy Space Princess is my spirit animal


----------



## I Am What I Am

stop


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I hate when the person in the passenger seat changes the radio station while I'm driving. There's two guys that always do that... and they both told me the same thing- I'm driving, I should pay attention to the road not the music. Smart alecks


----------



## I Am What I Am

i already love Pocahontas 

but like

i would have loved it even more if instead of Pocahontas magically learning English

John Smith magically learned Algonquin


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## I Am What I Am

still mad that they based Aladdin's character design on a white dude so "he'd be swoon-worthy"

i want the animators to stop and think about what exactly that sentence and their actions imply


----------



## I Am What I Am

fastest way to make me madder: tell me i shouldn't be mad/upset at something or asking "is it that time of the month?"


excuse you my feelings are valid i am allowed to be mad or upset about something BECAUSE IT MAKES ME MAD OR UPSET DON'T TRY AND INVALIDATE MY EMOTIONS


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Guess I should change my signature... Peter Pan or Aladdin theme... hmm


----------



## I Am What I Am

my hobbies include singing taylor swift songs better than taylor swift sorry not sorry


----------



## I Am What I Am

forever laughing at people who thought taylor swift would have made a good Eponine


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Heres a hilarious Helen Keller joke!

Do you know what no one saw or heard coming?

Helen Kellers radical socialist activism for the rights of the poor, women, the disabled. And so people ignored and belittled her politics. They argued a deaf, blind person could not know what she was talking about. And so they reduced her to the safe story of a young girl who overcame disability, and nothing else.

Wait I mean haha she was blind! How funny."



Helen Keller is one of my heroines 

and i hate Helen Keller jokes so damn much


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I think Shake it Up is a cute show, I just hate the outfits they wear... literally nothing they wear matches. Green sneakers, purple pants, pink shirt, yellow jacket, orange polka dot socks, metallic necklace, black and white crop top

I mean





what





are they





doing


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> I think Shake it Up is a cute show, I just hate the outfits they wear... literally nothing they wear matches. Green sneakers, purple pants, pink shirt, yellow jacket, orange polka dot socks, metallic necklace, black and white crop top
> 
> I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing



it always looks like they're wearing two or three different outfits at the same time


----------



## I Am What I Am

the ending to Pocahontas is the most beautiful ending to a Disney movie ever

THE MUSIC

THE ANIMATION

THE COLORS

THE FADE INTO A PAINTING 

UGH


----------



## CowboyErin

I'm seeing Les Mis tomorrow I'm so excited omg finally


----------



## I Am What I Am

i find Friends spectacularly unfunny


that might have something to do with the fact that i intensely dislike Jennifer Aniston


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think we're going to see Les Mis again tomorrow

omg yes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

What I don't like about family gatherings is that everyone asks me where I want to go to college and what I want to do. I don't know. Stop asking me. I didn't know last year, or the year before, or the year before that, chances are I'm not going to know until October of 2013 rolls around I have to apply.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I do know one thing, and that's that my best friends and I are going to Disney World for graduation- our own senior week. I have no desire to go to senior week with my school, not would I be allowed to go. My friends and I want to go to Disney though, and I think that'd be a lot of fun


----------



## MickeyisBeast

All this over a roll of bread?


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

I can't believe I've been on the dis for 5 years idk it just seems weird


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> I can't believe I've been on the dis for 5 years idk it just seems weird



almost four for me omg we've spent our best years on here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

#imneverleaving #evenwhenimseventyyearsoldi'llbeonhere


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> almost four for me omg we've spent our best years on here



omg it's really weird that it's been that long and we really have omg



MickeyisBeast said:


> #imneverleaving #evenwhenimseventyyearsoldi'llbeonhere



#sameherebro #nocollegeboardforme


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> omg it's really weird that it's been that long and we really have omg
> 
> 
> 
> #sameherebro #nocollegeboardforme



it really is, so much has changed omg

#theteenboardwithoutusislikecerealwithoutmilk #itslikeeggswithoutbacon #itslikeamericawithoutthebaldeagle


----------



## I Am What I Am

i have to go talk to my advisor to switch some classes around and i am so nervous ugh i don't deal with people well


----------



## I Am What I Am

my problem is that i genuinely have almost no social skills or abilities

my only ability is my ability to mimic the mannerisms of the group around me

it's why i'm so quiet when i first meet people

it's not that i'm shy, necessarily

i'm just learning your mannerisms and interactions within the group so i may copy and assimilate myself


----------



## I Am What I Am

wow this is making me remember why i dislike conan o'brian


----------



## I Am What I Am

one time at Disney we had to buy ponchos and they all ripped at least once

the first time we put them on, they ripped

then we got them replaced and they ripped again

so we got them replaced again 


i swear to god, out of the four we bought that day we must have dealt with a total of like 10 rips

praise for Disney's replacement policy though holla


----------



## I Am What I Am

why is like every hair product for straight, white people hair

what am i and other ladies of color who don't have straight hair supposed to do


----------



## grandfloluver

Honestly, I check on here just as much as I check twitter and Facebook


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and my BFF are taking the same plane on spring break when we go to Disney. Well, she's going on a cruise and I'm going to Disney but we are both excited about the plane ride omg it will be perf


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZX6Q-Bj_xg

i love this song so muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> it really is, so much has changed omg
> 
> #theteenboardwithoutusislikecerealwithoutmilk #itslikeeggswithoutbacon #itslikeamericawithoutthebaldeagle



#sotrue #thecbandcollegeboardcanthandleus #tbersforlife #itwouldbeweirdifweleft


----------



## grandfloluver

What. The. Heck. 

those threads o m g O_O


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> What. The. Heck.
> 
> those threads o m g O_O



What is happening


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> What is happening



I don't even know what to say omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> #sotrue #thecbandcollegeboardcanthandleus #tbersforlife #itwouldbeweirdifweleft



#trueteenboarders #dontmesswithus


----------



## OKW4EVA

It is so cold today.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

back to school january 2nd ):

but january is my favorite month and i'm always doing something, so i don't mind


----------



## MickeyisBeast

zayn's the picture of January on my 1D calendar because his birthday is in january, 4 days before mine :O


----------



## OKW4EVA

I am also back to school on January 2nd. I don't want to go back.


----------



## OKW4EVA

I would much rather be going to WDW on January 2nd then back to school.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me after running for 30 seconds: i'm still alive but i'm barely breathing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

excuse me


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> back to school january 2nd ):
> 
> but january is my favorite month and i'm always doing something, so i don't mind



omg that's soon 
I don't go back until the 7th


----------



## grandfloluver

lol wut


----------



## OKW4EVA

grandfloluver said:


> omg that's soon
> I don't go back until the 7th


Lucky U


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm going to have new classes with new people this semester. I am glad I won't be stuck with all smart people for once. I'm excited about it. Well not about school but the people in my classes


----------



## OKW4EVA

I Luv Justin Bieber


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg that's soon
> I don't go back until the 7th



Lucky omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm seeing Justin Bieber in concert in 24 days


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I love the weather outside right now. Not sunny, more of like a white light, it looks cold- it is cold, possibly might rain, it's just winter weather.

Makes me want to read some Christmas trip reports and drink hot chocolate


----------



## Merida DunBroch

It's cloudy and snowy and depressing, you guys. Five or six inches of snow at this point. ._.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It hasn't snowed here since freshman year... which was two years ago


----------



## OKW4EVA

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm seeing Justin Bieber in concert in 24 days


OMG you are so lucky.


----------



## OKW4EVA

It snowed here like two days ago. It is already all melted.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Why is everyone so happy? This is a school!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i hate that tim tebow so much

i don't even follow football, i just hate him


----------



## grandfloluver

ugh I hate when my friends fight and I'm right in the middle of it and then they are both like don't tell the other one and I'm just like ahh ok. But then one of them is your best friend and you tell her everything so why is the other friend telling you not to tell when that friend knows that you tell your best friend everything. I am so confused right now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have a weird feeling that this new year is gonna be a good one


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I have a weird feeling that this new year is gonna be a good one



I hope your feelings are right lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I am about to pull my hair out


----------



## MickeyisBeast

saying  dad and mom just feels wrong like saying josh and drake it just isnt right


----------



## I Am What I Am

No, I eat it! Why would I watch my food, thats not going to get anything done? ~ Darren Criss on watching what he eats before a big event



reasons i love you


----------



## LondonUnderground

someone buy me a michael kors watch please thanx


----------



## CowboyErin

there's a good 2 feet of snow here


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> there's a good 2 feet of snow here



omg wanna share it


----------



## grandfloluver

ok i am thinking about changing my sig bc i have had this one forever 
and so many of _them_ have 1d sigs and i am not one of _them_


----------



## grandfloluver

and i want a new color scheme for my new ticker


----------



## grandfloluver

even though mine is more sophisticated


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my hair is soooo long, i just measured it... it's about 18 inches long oh my god
even though my head is seriously tilted and who knows what face i'm making, you get the point


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i want to go to disney, i seriously miss it.


----------



## OKW4EVA

CowboyErin said:


> there's a good 2 feet of snow here


I want some.


----------



## OKW4EVA

MickeyisBeast said:


> i want to go to disney, i seriously miss it.


Me too. I have to wait till 2014 to go.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i haven't been to disney since 2009 boo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

some people have never been, waiting *about* a year isn't that bad in retrospect


----------



## OKW4EVA

LondonUnderground said:


> i haven't been to disney since 2009 boo


Doesn't it suck like not being able to go to WDW when ever you want?


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## OKW4EVA

MickeyisBeast said:


> some people have never been, waiting *about* a year isn't that bad in retrospect


We go about every 4 years.


----------



## grandfloluver

idk about it 
i just 
idk


----------



## grandfloluver

i was there four days ago and i already miss it


----------



## OKW4EVA

Sleep is a wonderful thing.


----------



## grandfloluver

abc family must've dedicated the movies tonight to me. Pocahontas and then Mulan one after the other. My two favorites ahhhhhhh


----------



## OKW4EVA

grandfloluver said:


> i was there four days ago and i already miss it


And you get to go back for Spring Break. Lucky U.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We were in Malambi
*Malibu
Malibu, Malibu sorry


----------



## grandfloluver

And pll comes back on soon right omg I am so ready

the whole Toby thing still shocks me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

feisty oh my god


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> We were in Malambi
> *Malibu
> Malibu, Malibu sorry


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the next time i plan on going is for graduation, which is 2014


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


>



HE WAS SO UPSET WITH HIMSELF oh my god he was just like "ugh smh i can't believe myself right now"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm feeling the need to start planning


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> HE WAS SO UPSET WITH HIMSELF oh my god he was just like "ugh smh i can't believe myself right now"



hahahahahaha I KNOW 
I was embarrassed for him. I don't even know how you could come up with malambi?!


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> my hair is soooo long, i just measured it... it's about 18 inches long oh my god
> even though my head is seriously tilted and who knows what face i'm making, you get the point



Nice hair...! Mines long too but I never tried to measure it lol. It took me 5 years to grow and the other day my brother just grabbed hold of a clump of my hair and cut it short and I was SOOOO mad!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

It annoys me sometimes how girls here put up pictures on Facebook or twitter about the jewelry their boyfriends bought them for Christmas. It's always ugly necklaces. They aren't even cute. If they were pretty I'd understand. But they ain't.


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i haven't been to disney since 2009 boo



Omg I couldn't last that long. I went in 2011 and miss it so much and it's only been just over a year. Luckily I'm going back in 2013!!! Woop woop!

It's so depressing when DIS'ers from the US have like 3 countdowns to disney trips (AKA they go three times a year!!!) I sure wish I could 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## OKW4EVA

MickeyisBeast said:


> the next time i plan on going is for graduation, which is 2014


You are lucky you get to Graduate in 2014. I am only in the 8th grade and have the rest of this year plus 4 more years after that.


----------



## grandfloluver

omg
I mean lucky


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> It annoys me sometimes how girls here put up pictures on Facebook or twitter about the jewelry their boyfriends bought them for Christmas. It's always ugly necklaces. They aren't even cute. If they were pretty I'd understand. But they ain't.



We don't get that here. I get fed up of the pictures where people pose grossly and when they hold the camera to the mirror.

Posts do annoy me, like the rude ones my cousin writes regularly. One of them was about 'things' he had been doing with his cheese toasty which is a lot ruder than it sounds lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

dead 
I am dead


----------



## meggiebeth

OKW4EVA said:
			
		

> You are lucky you get to Graduate in 2014. I am only in the 8th grade and have the rest of this year plus 4 more years after that.



My brother is in the eighth grade ( well year nine) and is a pain in the butt. I'm in 10th grade (or year 11) so I leave school this year THANK GOODNESS!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## OKW4EVA

Why am I so hungry. I mean really I just ate dinner not so long ago.


----------



## OKW4EVA

meggiebeth said:


> My brother is in the eighth grade ( well year nine) and is a pain in the butt. I'm in 10th grade (or year 11) so I leave school this year THANK GOODNESS!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


 I would luv to be done school this year. The only thing I like about school is Soccer.


----------



## OKW4EVA

It's Friday but it doesn't seem like Friday.


----------



## LondonUnderground

OKW4EVA said:


> Doesn't it suck like not being able to go to WDW when ever you want?



yeah the giant ocean called the atlantic and costs at least £1000 to get across sucks real bad


----------



## LondonUnderground

feisty one you are


----------



## MickeyisBeast

perks of being a junior/11th grade
you're not a sophomore
you're not a freshman


----------



## LondonUnderground

my dad wants to go on holiday to europe this year 
how about no


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the only other country i've been to besides the USA, because I live here..., is Canada HOME OF THE MOOSE


----------



## grandfloluver

I snuck across the border and went to Mexico 
actually I went on a Disney cruise but I still went to Mexico


----------



## grandfloluver

le sigh 
I miss always typing in white 
idk it made things mysterious


----------



## LondonUnderground

last friday in 2012


----------



## OKW4EVA

MickeyisBeast said:


> perks of being a junior/11th grade
> you're not a sophomore
> you're not a freshman


I'm not any of them. I am only an 8th grader. High School is next year for me.


----------



## OKW4EVA

I have only been to Canada(Toronto) other than the USA.


----------



## grandfloluver

Sheesh feistier and feistier


----------



## OKW4EVA

I think I'll try Defying Gravity.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have final exams on my birthday ✌
I plan on taking my chemistry exam and then leaving before Spanish 2 review to go to KFC yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

JaNEWary

Thank you Disney channel


----------



## OKW4EVA

It's so addicting.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ohhh snapchat video is so cool :O


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> ohhh snapchat video is so cool :O



you're welcome lol


----------



## OKW4EVA

I luv my Disney Vinylmations. I just wish I could afford more of them.


----------



## carlandellie

OKW4EVA said:


> I luv my Disney Vinylmations. I just wish I could afford more of them.



love*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think we might go up to disney next weekend before i leave for college


or maybe sometime next week idk i just know we're going over to see the christmas decorations


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg wanna share it



I would love to actually omg it's too much



MickeyisBeast said:


> perks of being a junior/11th grade
> you're not a sophomore
> you're not a freshman



perks of being a senior
you're a senior


----------



## CowboyErin

I'm going to Disney in March with my friends... most of them hate rides though d:


----------



## MickeyisBeast

OH MY GOD
i would do the same thing


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> OH MY GOD
> i would do the same thing



omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

my school is going to disney again in feburary so i'm doing that


and they're going to Wicked in january so i might go with my guy friend (maybe some other friends, but he's the one who expressed definite interest)


----------



## OKW4EVA

OMG braces just totally suck.


----------



## meggiebeth

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> my school is going to disney again in feburary so i'm doing that
> 
> and they're going to Wicked in january so i might go with my guy friend (maybe some other friends, but he's the one who expressed definite interest)



That's so neat! We don't go to Disney with school... Or Disneyland Paris which is nearer.

Lol I almost went to see Wicked but my parents were uninspired... The shrek musical also looks fun. 

Good luck with your guy friend 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I dislike when people are oblivious to things


----------



## grandfloluver

#takeahint 
#captainobvious
#youtrippin


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tc?
/jpgals 1 est?


----------



## scarscar93

hate hate hate hate hate being sick

uuuuuuuugggggggggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> tc?
> /jpgals 1 est?



crap 
okay my luck
I'm going shopping with my friends at 1


----------



## OKW4EVA

Woke up this morning and it is snowing again.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Doctor: Okay, so what's wrong, how are you feeling? Me: *Looks at mom waiting for her to explain*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm in such a disney mood right now


----------



## scarscar93

not like most girls x nice guys otp


----------



## LondonUnderground

listening to take a walk just reminds me of being on newbury street with my friend in the boiling heat take me back


----------



## MickeyisBeast

keep your friends close and your fries closer


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> &#148;not like most girls&#148; x &#148;nice guys&#148; otp



otp ride or die


----------



## grandfloluver

I have sent the funniest snapchat videos today omg
I'm too hyper and I'm in the mood


----------



## grandfloluver

I laughed so hard today omg


----------



## OKW4EVA

I hope I am not coming down with the flu. I feel so sick and tired right now.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i have A lunch this semester and D lunch next semester ): i go from one extreme to the next! i'll have to bring breakfast with me in the car and eat it in the student parking lot or something, because i can hardly make it till 10:30 for lunch, much less 12:10


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how do u make seven an even number??
YOU TAKE OUT THE S


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ba dum tisssss


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast	303
grandfloluver	252
LondonUnderground	115
I Am What I Am	112
scarscar93	78
meggiebeth	64
carlandellie	54
CowboyErin	52
Mickeysgirl34	42
OKW4EVA	40
Experiment113	18
simbagirl	5
disneygirl520	5
MagicDan	1
EyoreFANS12	1
Merida DunBroch	1
Jonas	1
Disney~Cutie	1
MorganR	1
findingnemo12	1

this girl is on fiiiiiiire


----------



## grandfloluver

I am getting in with_ the family_ 
heck to the yes
train is moving at a constant pace on the tracks omgggg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am getting in with_ the family_
> heck to the yes
> train is moving at a constant pace on the tracks omgggg



oh my gosh! whoooop


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> oh my gosh! whoooop



It's nothing too major but ill pm you anyways haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> It's nothing too major but ill pm you anyways haha



omg ok! i just pm'd you some big news too


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

i love the things you do,
it's how you do the things you love
but it's not a love song
not a love song
i love the way you get me,
but correct me if i'm wrong
this is not a long song
not a love song


----------



## grandfloluver

I am getting hooked on The Wanted's music oops


----------



## grandfloluver

and omg there is this senior boy in my school that sooo looks like Siva and ugh it's frustrating because his gf looks like the wicked witch of the west


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I am getting hooked on The Wanted's music oops



I love them omg


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> I love them omg



I'm getting there lol 
like I think the fight between them and 1D is stupid omg I don't get it. I mean I do but I don't


----------



## I Am What I Am

this entire scene should tell you two that you aren't ready for a baby, much less marriage


----------



## MickeyisBeast

awwwwwwwwwwwwww a new trip video! i love these peoples' disney trip videos


----------



## I Am What I Am

Enjorlas owner of my heart 5eva


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm in drama next semester 
Me and my friend are like the most dramatic or outgoing in that class based on the people I've talked to so we are excited about it


----------



## grandfloluver

I have so many orders of shoes I have to paint for girls it's not funny 

Not complaining because I get paid rreeaallyy well


----------



## scarscar93

Princess Diaries marathon.

aw yeah


----------



## grandfloluver

oh wow my next disney trip is already in double digit countdown


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Oh how I dislike Shake It Up now
They all act and dress annoying


----------



## carlandellie

Just got a job application yikes


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Oh how I dislike Shake It Up now
> They all act and dress annoying



I always disliked shake it up... The girls annoyed me lol. It was so unrealistic!

I used to love Hannah Montana and that's so raven and the suite life of zack and Cody when I was younger. They were amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CRYING BECAUSE KIDS BOP CHANGED THE LYRICS OF LIVE WHILE WE'RE YOUNG BY ONE DIRECTION TO

Let's go crazy crazy crazy dancing in the sun


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> I have so many orders of shoes I have to paint for girls it's not funny
> 
> Not complaining because I get paid rreeaallyy well



Is that like a business or something? Sounds like a fun way to earn money XD

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Adventure Time!


----------



## grandfloluver

30 minutes then the two hour finding big foot comes on omg


----------



## grandfloluver

meggiebeth said:


> Is that like a business or something? Sounds like a fun way to earn money XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



yep


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hannah has such a southern accent in her snapchats omg, it's so adorbz


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Hannah has such a southern accent in her snapchats omg, it's so adorbz



omg awwww
You sorta have one too lol but mine is so noticeable. It's embarrassing. Like bad.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnjXAsBmZzQ

rebel wilson (she plays fat amy) is probably the most hilarious person in the entire world oh my god


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kidz Bop changed the lyrics to Gangnam Style for "ey sexy lady" to "ey ey lady"


----------



## grandfloluver

o m g I love Rebel Wilson probably more than I love Fat Amy
her and her gaudy rings with her name on them haha she's hilarious 

and on twitter Zac Efron is in so many pics with her I mean if Zac Efron likes her then everyone should


----------



## grandfloluver

hahaha this snapchat my friend just sent me about haylor 

I'm. Dead.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I've gotten so many dvds this past week

I got:

Brave
Pocahontas
Indiana Jones and the Raiders of The Lost Ark
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Season 1 of Glee
The Amazing Spiderman


dvds are my crack


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if i were to get a job in a bakery within the next three weeks, i'd be able to say
"I'm Harry Styles. I'm sixteen. I work in a bakery. *adorable grin*"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

chachacha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> remember when i made this in 10th grade for English and printed it out and it was the size of a real movie poster
> 
> and my teacher told me that like five teachers asked her if there was going to be an AQOTWF movie starring Bieber omg



wow you're so talented


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> what a waste





MickeyisBeast said:


> proof



what was i even talking about on 11/11/12


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i think i'm the only teenage girl who didn't really like The Fault in our Stars

it was well written and i love john green, but the story line was mediocre at best


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Justin Bieber ‏@justinbieber
Tomorrow im on TV with @ryanseacrest on ROCKIN New years eve performing 3 songs. Make sure to watch and HAPPY NEW YEAR
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite


DDD He performed last year on NYE and he sang "Let It Be" and it's probably my favorite performance of his. yessssss i can't wait!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this also insures my decision to stay home tomorrow night instead of going to the party i was invited to. i wouldn't be able to see his performance at a party...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i get all of my fashion tips from disney channels shake it up


----------



## I Am What I Am

stop right now


----------



## I Am What I Am

"D0uchebag!Blaine"


at what point does that seem like a thing i would be interested in reading


----------



## I Am What I Am

'"Loosely" Inspired by Rock Of Ages! '


"loosely"  what does that even mean


----------



## I Am What I Am

"POV changes from 1st to 3rd person. (I know it's weird, but it just...happens.)"

NO


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Summary sucks, but well, do what?"


what


----------



## I Am What I Am

"-By voting readers can influence a lot in the fic"

stop


----------



## I Am What I Am

"What happens when Kurt runs into Blaine at Burt's funeral?"

the fact that this is probably going to happen hahahhahaHAHAHAHA rib+ suck so much


----------



## I Am What I Am

"I thought it would be a good idea to write baby Kurt getting bullied, now I just kind of hate myself. "

that is the best way to end a summary (~no sarcasm~)


----------



## I Am What I Am

"OOC"

what's the point of writing the characters if you're just going to make them out of character smh


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Blaine's trapped in one of the upper floors in the Twin Towers on 9/11. He phone's Kurt, knowing this is the last time he will hear his voice."


what the hell


----------



## I Am What I Am

this is how i spend a sunday night


really i'm just killing time until this download finishes so i can watch Spiderman


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Everything begun with a violence"

"Mr. Frog we are all in agreement that a celebrity is not a people"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

new year's eve let's PARTY


----------



## grandfloluver

I am going to Paige's house Thursday for a sleepover and it's going to be so much fun omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

a moment of silence for the last day before the first teenagers of the 00s come


----------



## grandfloluver

We are getting matching shirts that say "I am a horizontal runner" on them bc we love fat Amy and pitch perfect so much


----------



## grandfloluver

and guess what?!??

DANCE MOMS TOMORROW


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am going to Paige's house Thursday for a sleepover and it's going to be so much fun omg



lucky, i go back to school on wednesday


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> lucky, i go back to school on wednesday



); booooo


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Hi, I would like to hangout here and chat. I am new and my name is Carly. I am 15 and am from Canada.


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP63gQAOZOw


----------



## grandfloluver

This is getting old


----------



## scarscar93

classes a week from today.

I still need my books for math and intro to English studies.

craaaaap.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i move in a week wow i'm not ready to switch from staying up late to going to bed early


----------



## I Am What I Am

classes start a week from Tuesday and i haven't bought any books


but i also need to switch classes so


----------



## scarscar93

We weren't even told when the residence halls open back up for the semester.

Good going, FSC.


----------



## meggiebeth

Squirt the turtle said:
			
		

> Hi, I would like to hangout here and chat. I am new and my name is Carly. I am 15 and am from Canada.



Welcome! Happy new year! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> lucky, i go back to school on wednesday



How long was your break? We go back next Monday after a two week break. Omg dreading it.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> How long was your break? We go back next Monday after a two week break. Omg dreading it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



when did you finish?


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> We weren't even told when the residence halls open back up for the semester.
> 
> Good going, FSC.



i guess you're just supposed to show up and hope they're open?


----------



## LondonUnderground

omg 2013 is going to be the worst


----------



## I Am What I Am

there's going to be an Amazing Spiderman 2 god bless


----------



## grandfloluver

Sometimes I hate Wal Mart. My Walmart sucks 
I wish we had a Food City and Target


----------



## MickeyisBeast

are we all forgetting that 2 day marks the 5 year anniversary since troy and gabriella met at the ski lodge can we have a moment of silence


----------



## MickeyisBeast

meggiebeth said:


> How long was your break? We go back next Monday after a two week break. Omg dreading it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I got off December 22nd and go back January 2nd, so that's an 11 day break. It's been longer in the past, but I don't mind. I get a lot of days off in January, so it's alright.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the east coast really does have one of the coolest new years eve celebrations/countdowns/whatever

although this is the first year without Dick Clark


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> are we all forgetting that 2 day marks the 5 year anniversary since troy and gabriella met at the ski lodge can we have a moment of silence



oh. my. gosh. 
so true


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm glojo <3


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i'm glojo <3



Jp


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i think our's were much more manageable


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYizXBQ5EQA

favorite. i need to see Les Mis the movie..


----------



## I Am What I Am

i don't know why i joined the rp but hey, it'll give me a chance to work my OCs.


----------



## I Am What I Am

in a reveal that shocks no one, Enjorlas remains the owner of my heart


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's unfair not to let everyone play.


----------



## grandfloluver

omg 
that's crap


----------



## carlandellie

I'm always excluded in everything.


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't like Chris Brown but then sometimes I do like Chris Brown idk 
but I do love Don't Wake Me Up omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I don't think you can exclude people.


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> when did you finish?



The Friday before last. So about 2 weeks off 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Sometimes I hate Wal Mart. My Walmart sucks
> I wish we had a Food City and Target



I wish we had a walmart. We have a Tesco and a sainsburys but no amazing walmarts 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## carlandellie

I can do what I want. In fact, I plan on it.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I don't think you can exclude people.



^^^^^^^^^


----------



## I Am What I Am

i very much dislike chris brown

see also

sean penn

micheal fassbender

gary oldman


etc etc


----------



## grandfloluver

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> I wish we had a walmart. We have a Tesco and a sainsburys but no amazing walmarts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Gosh I have never heard anyone say Walmart is amazing! hahaha but I mean it's the only grocery store in my town so sometimes I want something new lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Cue Hannah's third person eye roll 

sheesh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Cue Hannah's third person eye roll
> 
> sheesh



Omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

also on my dislike list: jennifer lawrence 


sigh at least there's gonna be Finnick


----------



## I Am What I Am

although i am now totally in love with andrew garfield 

he is such a cutie 







look at his faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## LondonUnderground

8 minutes until 2013


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i guess you're just supposed to show up and hope they're open?



haha pretty much.

There's a bit of a pattern to when halls re-open after breaks, so I have a pretty good idea of when I can go back.

but I still don't want to go back.


----------



## carlandellie

I guess long hair don't care doesn't make sense to some people.


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh my god our fireworks are the best ever


----------



## LondonUnderground

also happy new year from the uk!


----------



## LondonUnderground

omg now i'm 18 next year
nope nope no too weird


----------



## grandfloluver

I will be 18 in a little over 5 months 
good gosh that doesn't seem right


----------



## grandfloluver

I will miss the new pll bc I have to cheer a stupid away basketball game. Well. I quit. hahaha I wish sometimes but it does make me mad


----------



## CowboyErin

I just turned 18 a few weeks ago it's weird


----------



## I Am What I Am

crap i'm gonna be 19 next year.


AND THEN I'M GONNA BE 20 IN 2014 WHAT NO


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3038799

this thread showcases a lot that i hate about society tbh


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> also happy new year from the uk!



Happy new year!!! So weird that it's now 2013! Many happy returns lol XD

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'll be 17 next year... And when it's midnight I'll be 18 next year :O


----------



## meggiebeth

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3038799
> 
> this thread showcases a lot that i hate about society tbh



I hate Kim kardashian. All the Kardashians irritate me. Ugh

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I'll be 17 next year... And when it's midnight I'll be 18 next year :O



It's 01:44am here already. Have a fab 2013!!! Xmas is over so quickly 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520




----------



## I Am What I Am

meggiebeth said:


> I hate Kim kardashian. All the Kardashians irritate me. Ugh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



i don't particularly care about the Kardashians, though their ability to join and remain in the public eye despite appearing to not have any marketable talents is quite impressive. 

the thing that bothered me more was all of the "oh that poor baby!" when talking about Kim and Kanye's child. that and calling them both "fame *****s" which is rather misogynistic

EDIT: ALSO! lambasting her for dating someone else/getting pregnant because her divorce isn't final yet. It'd be one thing if she and her husband were still married with no plans of divorce, but they're not. For all intents and purposes, they are no longer married.


----------



## I Am What I Am

what do you mean he's almost 30 oh my gOD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Bieberrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

East coasts got that rockin party with Bieber!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Well that doesn't effect me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I like the kardashians.. Well some of them. I love Kendall and Kylie Jenner, Khloe and Kourtney are funny, I like Rob and Scott and Lamar. Really the only ones I don't like are the parents and Kim.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> East coasts got that rockin party with Bieber!



And the west coast too


----------



## grandfloluver

Why am I listening to Ke$ha's new album


----------



## grandfloluver

I wonder if I'll be going to prom solo
what kind of question is this of course I will ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

Well I'll go with my friends but that doesn't count


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I wonder if I'll be going to prom solo
> what kind of question is this of course I will ugh



my
life


----------



## scarscar93

srsly the only reason I went to prom was to look cute and make my classmates see what they'd been missing out on for the past 4 years





though i'm still unsure how well that worked

and to get cute stuff from modcloth

oh and senior year rite of passage or something like that


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> srsly the only reason I went to prom was to look cute and make my classmates see what they'd been missing out on for the past 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i'm still unsure how well that worked
> 
> and to get cute stuff from modcloth
> 
> oh and senior year rite of passage or something like that


bahahahaha omg 
Your dress reminds me of Miley Cyrus' in the Last Song except hers was purple lol it's pretty  
like the main reason I wanna go is to dress up and take pictures and that's about it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when my friends and i went shopping a few days ago we looked at prom dresses and there are so many ugly dresses lol

but i want a purple or burgundy colored dress and no flowers, i hate flowers on dresses.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm still eh about prom but my friends will force me to go and i really do want to dress up...


----------



## I Am What I Am

when i was about 6 i saw a dress that i thought was the most beautiful dress i'd ever seen in my life

it was hot pink with yellow flowers all over it and orange tulle under the skirt to make it poofy


in my defense i was six and had yet to aquire taste


----------



## MickeyisBeast

taylor swift

i dont like the straight hair. and she's not sounding too fab live right now. (and if it's not live, well that's just sad.)

plus i really don't like this song SING STARLIGHT, TAYLOR. or Lucky One!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

she really doesn't sound that good live... ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

OH GOD IT'S PERFECT woowowwowow want


----------



## MickeyisBeast

happy new year!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I LOVE HOW THEY PLAY NEW YORK, NEW YORK

ugh so amazing


----------



## I Am What I Am

my tv broke sigh


----------



## meggiebeth

Yawn, so tired. Happy new year to you all.

To anyone that's in 11th grade/ year 12... Would you miss a week or two of school to go to Disney if that was the only time you could go? Would it be hard to catch up on work?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh my god kanye west as a dad


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> I like the kardashians.. Well some of them. I love Kendall and Kylie Jenner, Khloe and Kourtney are funny, I like Rob and Scott and Lamar. Really the only ones I don't like are the parents and Kim.


yessssssss


meggiebeth said:


> Yawn, so tired. Happy new year to you all.
> 
> To anyone that's in 11th grade/ year 12... Would you miss a week or two of school to go to Disney if that was the only time you could go? Would it be hard to catch up on work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



we don't take exams in january anymore, just june sooo i guess it depends when it is


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> OH GOD IT'S PERFECT woowowwowow want



omg I love it


----------



## grandfloluver

I LOVE THIS ONE LIKE I WANT MY HAIR DONE LIKE IT AND EVERYTHING 
lovelovelove


----------



## grandfloluver

Regardless, I think I'm going with a blue dress because I wanna bring out my eyes and blue looks good on my skin tone, even if I will be darker by then.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i want a navy dress for prom
light colours like pale pink look gross on me because of my skin tone
sucks to be british and irish


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i want a navy dress for prom
> light colours like pale pink look gross on me because of my skin tone
> sucks to be british and irish



that's pretty much my problem
I am staying away from nudes and any light pastel color. Looks horrific on me


----------



## grandfloluver

I wore like a nude tan dress for serving prom last year. I DON'T KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING. 

NEVER AGAIN


----------



## scarscar93

LondonUnderground said:


> oh my god kanye west as a dad



imagine the tweets


----------



## CowboyErin

LondonUnderground said:


> i want a navy dress for prom
> light colours like pale pink look gross on me because of my skin tone
> sucks to be british and irish



story of my life


----------



## CowboyErin

My dress last year looked good though actually but it took forever to find one that wouldn't look bad with my wicked pale skin or clash with my red hair :/ I don't know what color I want for this year just not purple cause my dress was purple last year.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg I love it



thanks omg it's perf i want it so bad



grandfloluver said:


> I LOVE THIS ONE LIKE I WANT MY HAIR DONE LIKE IT AND EVERYTHING
> lovelovelove



omg that's so presh



LondonUnderground said:


> i want a navy dress for prom
> light colours like pale pink look gross on me because of my skin tone
> sucks to be british and irish



i really like blue dresses, but i can't even count how many girls wore a type of blue dress to prom last year


----------



## LondonUnderground

yay up is on bbc1


----------



## LondonUnderground

it's like america... but south


----------



## MickeyisBeast

homework day

jk i actually have no homework due tomorrow for any of my classes. thank goodness i have AP Language tomorrow and not APUSH


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my grandpa turns 80 today


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> thanks omg it's perf i want it so bad
> 
> 
> 
> omg that's so presh
> 
> 
> 
> *i really like blue dresses, but i can't even count how many girls wore a type of blue dress to prom last year*



that's what i'm worried about man


----------



## grandfloluver

Girls at my prom wore everything. There was a lot of cheetah print, ugly satin and some had feathers. *shudder* I mean I guess there were blue ones, but not pretty blue ones.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am actually on prom committee this year. I wasn't on it bc I was lazy and didn't do anything to try to be on it, but I was drug into it by my teachers because they had no one creative on the team. I may not have to pay to get in. That's a plus lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

when people are like "The Sam Raimi Spiderman movies are the best ones!" 

like you're entitled to your opinion and all

but can you honestly look me in the eye and tell me Spiderman 3 was a good movie






CAN YOU?!


----------



## LondonUnderground

sherri hill dresses are so expensive wHY


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> sherri hill dresses are so expensive wHY


story. of. my. life. 
omg Sherri Hill's dresses are my favorite


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The dress I want is $129 which doesn't seem that bad compared to other dresses


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I think white prom dresses are so pretty and since by May I'll be super tan, they would look good with my skin tone, but they remind me of wedding dresses...


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> story. of. my. life.
> omg Sherri Hill's dresses are my favorite



yes ugh they're so pretty


----------



## LondonUnderground

i really don't want to take the SAT but if i want to apply to harvard then i need to do it as well as my a levels oh my god
at least neu takes a levels and doesn't require the SAT which is good seeing as it's my top choice


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I don't want to leave North Carolina for college I love it here omg, I plan on going to college here

Except for if I get to do the College Program at WDW...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE DISNEY'S OZ MOVIE OKAY IT LOOKS FAB
Asdfghjkl


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e8vfRTsFU4

you guys like one direction sooooooooo you might wanna watch 9:26 in our fireworks

the best part definitely has to be when they remixed boris johnson saying 'ping pong is coming home' ooomg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e8vfRTsFU4
> 
> you guys like one direction sooooooooo you might wanna watch 9:26 in our fireworks
> 
> the best part definitely has to be when they remixed boris johnson saying 'ping pong is coming home' ooomg



Oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

21 days ✌


----------



## I Am What I Am

i don't understand why people hate her so much she's adorable THEY'RE adorable ugh i love him i love her i love them together


----------



## I Am What I Am

my queen

you tell those sexist idiots


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> yes ugh they're so pretty


gosh don't get me started omg my friend has like three Sherri hill dresses and I'm so jelly 


MickeyisBeast said:


> I don't want to leave North Carolina for college I love it here omg, I plan on going to college here
> 
> Except for if I get to do the College Program at WDW...


I don't know where I'll end up going to college, but I am sorta doubtful it will be in Tennessee. I am staying in the south, but beyond that idk. 

I really wanna do the CP too omg 


MickeyisBeast said:


> The dress I want is $129 which doesn't seem that bad compared to other dresses



the one I wanted is $358 but all the Sherri Hill ones are like $400+ so that's bad lol


----------



## grandfloluver

There are just crappy colleges around here for the arts. Like that's what I wanna do and all, but at the same time I don't wanna go off alone and I wanna stay with my friends so I am still in question


----------



## scarscar93

My prom dress was like $200 but since I hadn't gone to any dances in the entire time I went to high school my mom couldn't really argue.

I've heard that it's not impossible to do the CP right after graduating college, but I'm not sure it's a good idea to rely on that chance.

But I have no idea what role in the DCP would actually be helpful for what I want to do with my life, and the Disneyland DCP is what I'd really love to do but it's smaller and more selective. 

tl;dr: oh well.


----------



## LondonUnderground

the dcp for international applicants is so bad
you literally either work in your country's pavilion in epcot or you clean/work in retail/serve food


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> the dcp for international applicants is so bad
> you literally either work in your country's pavilion in epcot or you clean/work in retail/serve food



What were you hoping to do? There is no way I'm working in the UK pavilion I would hate it!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> What were you hoping to do? There is no way I'm working in the UK pavilion I would hate it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



no idea i was just looking to see what was available


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> the dcp for international applicants is so bad
> you literally either work in your country's pavilion in epcot or you clean/work in retail/serve food





grandfloluver said:


> I really wanna do the CP too omg



what if we all did it at the same time that'd be such fun omg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> what if we all did it at the same time that'd be such fun omg



omgggggggg
that would be so awesome! I'd love it omgomgomg

technically we could since we are the same age and graduate together


----------



## LondonUnderground

my life is just one big first world problem


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> what if we all did it at the same time that'd be such fun omg



omg YES


----------



## LondonUnderground

i just ate this chocolate that was caramel and passion fruit....... it was weird but nice at the same time


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Omg we really should, it'd be like a paaaarty everyday


----------



## grandfloluver

idk what I really wanna do in the CP just yet. I sorta wanna audition for face characters but my only options are Tinkerbell, Wendy, and Alice because of my height. The Wendy and Alice part I can't really do bc I can't cover up my accent that well. So it's like what to do...


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm still not used to the year 2013 showing up when i send texts


----------



## grandfloluver

I think we so should too

like I ain't even joking


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Idk what I'd want to do in the CP, I'd be fine with anything that doesn't involve food or cleaning


----------



## grandfloluver

i would never be a cleaning garbage woman 
eew 

idk i haven't looked into it that much 
i am going to see if you have roomies or live by yourself like idk


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'd go to the uk pavilion but what's the point in going all the way to florida just to be stuck somewhere that's made up to be where i would be anyway
ugh cp why


----------



## grandfloluver

i wouldn't really wanna work shops but i guess i would if i had to
my top ride to work would be something like the laugh floor bc it's funny and indoors and doesn't require a lot of exersize omg


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> idk what I really wanna do in the CP just yet. I sorta wanna audition for face characters but my only options are Tinkerbell, Wendy, and Alice because of my height. The Wendy and Alice part I can't really do bc I can't cover up my accent that well. So it's like what to do...



How tall are you? I had to ask since I'm short and everyone thinks I'm eleven when I'm 16! I thought the princesses would be shortish too. Anyway, high heels are a wonderful thing 

Apparently it's so hard to get a job as a face character. You have to get training and all sorts. And scary auditions lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> i wouldn't really wanna work shops but i guess i would if i had to
> my top ride to work would be something like the laugh floor bc it's funny and indoors and doesn't require a lot of exersize omg



I think you'd get bored in a ride after a while. Can you be a waitress? That would be fun and interesting. You get to chat chat chat!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

meggiebeth said:


> How tall are you? I had to ask since I'm short and everyone thinks I'm eleven when I'm 16! I thought the princesses would be shortish too. Anyway, high heels are a wonderful thing
> 
> Apparently it's so hard to get a job as a face character. You have to get training and all sorts. And scary auditions lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm 4'11 and the Princesses are usually around the 5'4 range, and that ain't happening for me. 

the auditions don't bother me too much. i cheer and dance all the time so i can pick things up quick, and doing things in front of people doesn't really frighten me since I do it all the time.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm the perfect size for a princess, I'm 5'4" and not growing anymore

I want to be belle or Pocahontas or jasmine


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Or I'd like to work at the check in desk at the Polynesian or grand Floridian 

Or operate space mountain or rnrc heck yes


----------



## I Am What I Am

i just watched the dance scene from spiderman 3


SWEET JESUS WHAT DID I JUST WITNESS


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm too tall to be a princess


i could be a kickass villain though


----------



## LondonUnderground

how hard is the SAT?


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Or I'd like to work at the check in desk at the Polynesian or grand Floridian
> 
> Or operate space mountain or rnrc heck yes



omg i'd work in the grand floridian with you


----------



## grandfloluver

i've never taken the SAT
actually i haven't taken the actual ACT because my scores on the residual plan test were high enough to get me into the classes I needed


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I'm the perfect size for a princess, I'm 5'4" and not growing anymore
> 
> I want to be belle or Pocahontas or jasmine



I think you'd suit belle... She is my dream character too. Pocahontus would have to be like really brown I'm guessing lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

a levels = ap classes
so technically i just have to do my gcse's in june and then i can go to any non-ivy league us university
kewl


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> I'm 4'11 and the Princesses are usually around the 5'4 range, and that ain't happening for me.
> 
> the auditions don't bother me too much. i cheer and dance all the time so i can pick things up quick, and doing things in front of people doesn't really frighten me since I do it all the time.



I'm 5" so glad someone my age is around the same height! Do you ever have people mistake you for being younger than you are or do you wear lots of makeup? I wear some makeup but not loads- I feel really fake wearing loads and looking orange so people think I'm 11.

Wow sorry but this is cool... You cheer! I've never met anyone who cheers. I've always wanted to lol.

Totally be tinkerbelle except even with a southern accent I think Wendy or Alice would be easier ...!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## scarscar93

LondonUnderground said:


> how hard is the SAT?



It depends on how much you prepare, I guess...?

But you can take it as many times as you're willing to pay to take it, so you can take it once just to get a feel for what it's like, and then based on your score from that test you can improve in the subjects you want to score higher on. 

And what's really great is that quite a few colleges will accept the highest scores from each of your attempts.


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> a levels = ap classes
> so technically i just have to do my gcse's in june and then i can go to any non-ivy league us university
> kewl



Wait so do you go do CP after a levels or before? Like in the summer?

I didn't know a levels were AP classes so thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm around 5'7-5'8 lol


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i'm around 5'7-5'8 lol



Omg your really tall!!! Hmmmn you could be... Darn I am out of ideas. I mean if your too tall to be a princess... Surely there's another character to be!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:


> It depends on how much you prepare, I guess...?
> 
> But you can take it as many times as you're willing to pay to take it, so you can take it once just to get a feel for what it's like, and then based on your score from that test you can improve in the subjects you want to score higher on.
> 
> And what's really great is that quite a few colleges will accept the highest scores from each of your attempts.


okay cooool
i have to take it at the end of this year if i want an opportunity to retake it. i probably won't do any subject specific ones seeing as i'm doing a levels as well so


meggiebeth said:


> Wait so do you go do CP after a levels or before? Like in the summer?
> 
> I didn't know a levels were AP classes so thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



you do the cp when you're in university
don't hold me to that i'm not too confident on it. although i found out that to do the cp from here you need to be at a specific university some on the list were oxford brookes, portsmouth, brighton, sheffield, cheshire and others


----------



## grandfloluver

Princesses: 5'3-5'7

Tink: 4'10-5'2 
Alice and Wendy: 4'10-5'4

bingo


----------



## CowboyErin

I wanna do the CP so bad


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm in such conflict

do i do my undergraduate degree in the usa (will mean having to take the SAT as well as a levels but ((TOUCH WOOD)) i test well so it might not be too much)

do i do my undergraduate degree here and do a graduate degree in the usa (i dont even know if i want to do a graduate degree but i will avoid the SAT)

or

do my undergraduate degree here and study abroad in the usa for a year (again avoiding the SAT but then theres the potential that ill love it more than being here and ill hate university when i get home)

plus the school i want to go to costs around $50,000 a year plus books and travel and general lifestyle
which works out at around £30,000
but then again... university here is around the £10,000 mark now
plus when i come back it'll look good on my cv that i spent time abroad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm trying to put off taking the SAT but I've got to eventually since it's my junior year. Buy my whole grade had to take the ACT at school in march so you can use your ACT score when applying for colleges instead of your SAT score, whichever is better



			
				meggiebeth said:
			
		

> I think you'd suit belle... She is my dream character too. Pocahontus would have to be like really brown I'm guessing lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I get pretty dark soooo, but Pocahontas is taller than the other princesses so idk


----------



## CowboyErin

LondonUnderground said:


> i'm in such conflict
> 
> do i do my undergraduate degree in the usa (will mean having to take the SAT as well as a levels but ((TOUCH WOOD)) i test well so it might not be too much)
> 
> do i do my undergraduate degree here and do a graduate degree in the usa (i dont even know if i want to do a graduate degree but i will avoid the SAT)
> 
> or
> 
> do my undergraduate degree here and study abroad in the usa for a year (again avoiding the SAT but then theres the potential that ill love it more than being here and ill hate university when i get home)
> 
> plus the school i want to go to costs around $50,000 a year plus books and travel and general lifestyle
> which works out at around £30,000
> but then again... university here is around the £10,000 mark now
> plus when i come back it'll look good on my cv that i spent time abroad



Would they let you take the ACT? Cause it's a lot easier I mean the SAT isn't that awful but the ACT is less awful.


----------



## scarscar93

I took the SAT for the first time in May of my junior year and got a 1750. My mom was disappointed in my math score, so I took it again in December and my score only went up by 30 points.

lol.

But I got into all the colleges I applied to and my freshman year is covered completely by scholarships and grants, soooooooooo...


----------



## LondonUnderground

CowboyErin said:


> Would they let you take the ACT? Cause it's a lot easier I mean the SAT isn't that awful but the ACT is less awful.



nooo idea i'll definitely look into it though, thanks!


----------



## grandfloluver

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> I'm 5" so glad someone my age is around the same height! Do you ever have people mistake you for being younger than you are or do you wear lots of makeup? I wear some makeup but not loads- I feel really fake wearing loads and looking orange so people think I'm 11.
> 
> Wow sorry but this is cool... You cheer! I've never met anyone who cheers. I've always wanted to lol.
> 
> Totally be tinkerbelle except even with a southern accent I think Wendy or Alice would be easier ...!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



umm yeah. All the time. I don't wear tons of makeup at all. I don't wear foundation but I wear eye makeup and occasionally lip gloss. Eye liner makes all the difference for me. I wear sparkly eyeshadow, but it's still natural colors.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> i'm in such conflict
> 
> do i do my undergraduate degree in the usa (will mean having to take the SAT as well as a levels but ((TOUCH WOOD)) i test well so it might not be too much)
> 
> do i do my undergraduate degree here and do a graduate degree in the usa (i dont even know if i want to do a graduate degree but i will avoid the SAT)
> 
> or
> 
> do my undergraduate degree here and study abroad in the usa for a year (again avoiding the SAT but then theres the potential that ill love it more than being here and ill hate university when i get home)
> 
> plus the school i want to go to costs around $50,000 a year plus books and travel and general lifestyle
> which works out at around £30,000
> but then again... university here is around the £10,000 mark now
> plus when i come back it'll look good on my cv that i spent time abroad



omg
taking the SAT isn't really that bad, so i've heard. it's just draining and you feel like death afterwards. we take the PSAT in school, i've taken it twice and I've done really good both times and you can convert your score from the PSAT and see what you'd make on the SAT and the first time I got about a 1700 and the second time I got about a 1860, and the average score is 1500 so. Both of my best friends have taken it and done alright, but you can take it as many times as you want to get a score you desire.


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't even think my school offers the SAT or anything like that. We do the ACT and I'll have to take that this year, but I never have done it voluntarily out of school. Honestly, my score on the ACT plan test showed that I didn't need to just yet. We take a writing assessment given by the state too. That's stupid but we do it anyways.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i didn't take the SAT or ACT


----------



## LondonUnderground

sometimes I question my motives

see below


----------



## LondonUnderground

wait it didn't add the posted via iphone YES

unless it did and I can't see it


----------



## LondonUnderground

well this app sucks


----------



## grandfloluver

My disboards app doesn't put that crap at the bottom either

THANK HEAVENS


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my DIS app doesn't do it either, yet it does it for some people.. hmm..

jk i've only seen it on like two people's posts


----------



## grandfloluver

CDA 
Comedy detection agency 
we take comedy seriously


----------



## grandfloluver

It's time 
omg DANCEMOMS


----------



## I Am What I Am

look down, look down, don't look them in the eye

look down, look down, you're here until you die

 i wonder if i should mention that the characters i used to sign up on the RP with are lesbian/bisexual

now bring me prisoner 24601 your time is up and your parole's begun


----------



## MickeyisBeast

someone throw me a surprise party


----------



## MickeyisBeast

guess it wouldn't be a surprise party if i knew


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i mean how much more do i have to hint at it to my friends THROW ME A SURPRISE PARTY


----------



## grandfloluver

Everyones like "sweet 16" well my 16th birthday party sucked. It was no different from my other birthday parties. I wasn't even excited about it. My birthday parties aren't bad, but they aren't some huge get together. Just my family and that's it.


----------



## grandfloluver

Last year my bff thought my birthday was the 24th instead of the 23rd and all day I was so aggravated I couldn't even talk about it. I did all this and that for her birthday and then she gets mine wrong? Oh. I was fit to be tied. And then she realized that night of my bday and was so upset about it. Like my text from her was so long omg I don't expect it to happen again.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I went out for pizza for my 16th but I had tonsillitis sooooo that sucked


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i went to disney with my mom for my 16th birthday omg and i was sick the whole trip but it was still so fun


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In school ): waaaaaaaaaaaaaah I don't want to go to Spanish next period I forgot everything


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> In school ): waaaaaaaaaaaaaah I don't want to go to Spanish next period I forgot everything



Can't say that I'm jealous of you right now


----------



## grandfloluver

I have been getting up about 10ish everyday these last two weeks. And then I lay around all day. Getting back up early come Monday is really gonna kick my butt.


----------



## grandfloluver

and I don't get to come home early half of the week anymore ugh it's gonna be rough

my classes are a piece of cake though


----------



## LondonUnderground

i wish we got to change lessons every term
i'm stuck with the same 2 week timetable until may
normally it's until late july but this year we have study leave and exams plus we finish late june seeing as there's no point in being at school when we've finished out exams..


----------



## grandfloluver

The last two years, I did three rotations per year because of trimesters instead of our two semesters now. Our classes now are an hour and a half and I hate that. Last year they were 70 minutes and I thought that was bad. huh. No.


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> The last two years, I did three rotations per year because of trimesters instead of our two semesters now. Our classes now are an hour and a half and I hate that. Last year they were 70 minutes and I thought that was bad. huh. No.



wow mine are only an hour
we used to have this really messed up day until last year
on tuesday week a every lesson would be 50 minutes instead of an hour and we'd have 6 lessons instead of 5... i still have no idea why my school ever did that


----------



## scarscar93

My Spanish class meets twice a week this semester and is two hours long.

noooooooooo

and then two hour chick lit class ten minutes after Spanish ends. wah.


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> wow mine are only an hour
> we used to have this really messed up day until last year
> on tuesday week a every lesson would be 50 minutes instead of an hour and we'd have 6 lessons instead of 5... i still have no idea why my school ever did that



omg our whole school system is messed up too lol last year I had 5 classes and now i have 4 a day. I mean that's okay but it's so boring lol my brother is in middle school and has like 7 classes a day and I'm just like how?! I never had the alternate days of the week schedule. It would confuse me omg


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i wish we got to change lessons every term
> i'm stuck with the same 2 week timetable until may
> normally it's until late july but this year we have study leave and exams plus we finish late june seeing as there's no point in being at school when we've finished out exams..



Looking forward to it!!! I hope my exams finish ASAP so I can get an early summer holiday lol  Do you have exams in January? Sadly... I do. And French controlled assessments. 

The American school system sounds so awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

8 MORE CLASSES AND 4 (WELL 3 FOR ME) EXAM DAYS THEN 2 DAYS OFF THEN NEW SEMESTER!!!!!!

luckily i get rid of honors chemistry and spanish 2, but i get afm which is math ):

but i have two art classes next semester and i'm SO excited!


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> Looking forward to it!!! I hope my exams finish ASAP so I can get an early summer holiday lol  Do you have exams in January? Sadly... I do. And French controlled assessments.
> 
> The American school system sounds so awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



yeah french speaking and english language
i'm dreading sixth form induction days though
it sounds way better than ours


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> wow mine are only an hour
> we used to have this really messed up day until last year
> on tuesday week a every lesson would be 50 minutes instead of an hour and we'd have 6 lessons instead of 5... i still have no idea why my school ever did that



Our lessons are all 100 minutes each. It's really bad since they get really boring after like an hour and for example French: HOW MUCH FRENCH ARE YOU MEANT TO LEARN IN 100 minutes??!?!! You have to go home and revise it so it's pointless.

I can't wait till sixth form when we get free periods.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg so for our Bieber concert outfits tell me if this is ridiculously lame/stupid or not, my bff came up with it and i think it's cute if done right but i'd mess up probably ANYWAYS

in As Long As You Love Me he sings "I'll be your platinum, I'll be your silver, I'll be your gold, as long as you lallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalove me"
and since there's four of us we were going to dress up like this:
1st person: platinum leggings, black vneck with the platinum chemical symbol on it omfg like on the periodic table and on the back it would say "i'll be your platinum"
2nd person: same thing but silver
3rd person: same thing but gold
4th person: both sides of the shirt would probably say "as long as you love me" or something idk

and then we'd stand in that order

IS THAT STUPID OR WHAT because idk i think it's cute buuuuuuuuut...


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg so for our Bieber concert outfits tell me if this is ridiculously lame/stupid or not, my bff came up with it and i think it's cute if done right but i'd mess up probably ANYWAYS
> 
> in As Long As You Love Me he sings "I'll be your platinum, I'll be your silver, I'll be your gold, as long as you lallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalove me"
> and since there's four of us we were going to dress up like this:
> 1st person: platinum leggings, black vneck with the platinum chemical symbol on it omfg like on the periodic table and on the back it would say "i'll be your platinum"
> 2nd person: same thing but silver
> 3rd person: same thing but gold
> 4th person: both sides of the shirt would probably say "as long as you love me" or something idk
> 
> and then we'd stand in that order
> 
> IS THAT STUPID OR WHAT because idk i think it's cute buuuuuuuuut...



omg I think that is adorable!!!! I love it bc it's creative and especially since I'm sure you're shirts will turn out good. love love love 

DO NOT CHANGE IT


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmZexg8sxyk

i will always love this song


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg so for our Bieber concert outfits tell me if this is ridiculously lame/stupid or not, my bff came up with it and i think it's cute if done right but i'd mess up probably ANYWAYS
> 
> in As Long As You Love Me he sings "I'll be your platinum, I'll be your silver, I'll be your gold, as long as you lallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalove me"
> and since there's four of us we were going to dress up like this:
> 1st person: platinum leggings, black vneck with the platinum chemical symbol on it omfg like on the periodic table and on the back it would say "i'll be your platinum"
> 2nd person: same thing but silver
> 3rd person: same thing but gold
> 4th person: both sides of the shirt would probably say "as long as you love me" or something idk
> 
> and then we'd stand in that order
> 
> IS THAT STUPID OR WHAT because idk i think it's cute buuuuuuuuut...



omg that's really cute

you should totally do it


----------



## LondonUnderground

it will never not be amusing that our stock exchange is called the ftse 100 pronounced footsie
how do you take something seriously when it's called 'footsie'


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk-QcjpiPR4

literally my favourite scene in the inbetweeners ever


----------



## grandfloluver

I got this Barbie collector book in the mail a few weeks ago and there was this haunted ghost doll on the front with white crimped hair, blue lipstick, and a long ugly white dress. My mom saw that and was like "is that Taylor Swift?" she was being serious. omg made my day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg I think that is adorable!!!! I love it bc it's creative and especially since I'm sure you're shirts will turn out good. love love love
> 
> DO NOT CHANGE IT





LondonUnderground said:


> omg that's really cute
> 
> you should totally do it



thanks guys  i think that's what we're gonna go with!

i'm gonna be the silver one omg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> thanks guys  i think that's what we're gonna go with!
> 
> i'm gonna be the silver one omg



omg I expect pictures


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm in love with these jeans from free people but they're £88 whyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## grandfloluver

i was bored today so i looked up the CP

Can you get to know your roommate before you move in?

Yes, if you want, though you will generally not know all of your roommates until you check-in on your first day.  Upon accepting your invitation to join the program, you will sign up for the roommate notification program. This randomly matches you with a roommate, and this way you can communicate before your arrival.

_You can also request to room with someone _

sarah and eimear we all could be roomies omg


----------



## grandfloluver

sometimes i wish i was still in my major tom daley phase


----------



## grandfloluver

i am practically a walking forever 21 and delias


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> i was bored today so i looked up the CP
> 
> Can you get to know your roommate before you move in?
> 
> Yes, if you want, though you will generally not know all of your roommates until you check-in on your first day.  Upon accepting your invitation to join the program, you will sign up for the roommate notification program. This randomly matches you with a roommate, and this way you can communicate before your arrival.
> 
> _You can also request to room with someone _
> 
> sarah and eimear we all could be roomies omg



ooooomg how fun would that be


----------



## LondonUnderground

i think i'm a year behind you guys though ): boo i would only be a sophomore in america


----------



## LondonUnderground

my favourite jason derulo lyric is jason derulo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> i was bored today so i looked up the CP
> 
> Can you get to know your roommate before you move in?
> 
> Yes, if you want, though you will generally not know all of your roommates until you check-in on your first day.  Upon accepting your invitation to join the program, you will sign up for the roommate notification program. This randomly matches you with a roommate, and this way you can communicate before your arrival.
> 
> _You can also request to room with someone _
> 
> sarah and eimear we all could be roomies omg



omg paaaarty every night 

and allie too, if she does it



LondonUnderground said:


> i think i'm a year behind you guys though ): boo i would only be a sophomore in america



i don't think that matters, as long as me and hannah don't do it freshman year (because then obvs you won't be in college lol) and i plan on applying sophomore year, so by then we would all be eligible

I THINK idk how the CP works lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh GOSH that's embarrassing


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg paaaarty every night
> 
> and allie too, if she does it
> 
> i don't think that matters, as long as me and hannah don't do it freshman year (because then obvs you won't be in college lol) and i plan on applying sophomore year, so by then we would all be eligible
> 
> I THINK idk how the CP works lol


you can't do the CP the first semester of your freshman year, anything after that is fair game


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> ooooomg how fun would that be


omg it'd be perfect 



MickeyisBeast said:


> omg paaaarty every night
> 
> and allie too, if she does it
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think that matters, as long as me and hannah don't do it freshman year (because then obvs you won't be in college lol) and i plan on applying sophomore year, so by then we would all be eligible
> 
> I THINK idk how the CP works lol


yes!
I ain't doing it freshmen year anyways so it will work
Sophomore year it is so we can start the partay omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

another thing i'm thinking is if i go to university in america i'll be eligible for something other than the j-1 cultural program

especially because you have to go to a crap university here to be eligible for the cp.. sigh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> you can't do the CP the first semester of your freshman year, anything after that is fair game



That's what I thought, but I read this girl's TR and she got accepted into the CP as a freshman so that confused me- I guess it was her second semester though


----------



## LondonUnderground

visas and estas can u just not


----------



## LondonUnderground

it's so dumb you have to pay like $14 just to be authorised to travel to america


----------



## grandfloluver

I think rooms are like 2 people to 6 people to a room so omg we could work it out


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The "Disney Look" omg

Female
Hair
Hair should be neatly combed and arranged in a classic, easy-to-maintain style. Extreme styles are not permitted
Hair below shoulder length should be confined if it falls forward over the face while working.
Conservative braided hairstyles without beads or ornamentation are permitted.
Hair products may be used to create a soft, natural hairstyle within these guidelines.
Shaving of the head or any portion of the head or eyebrows is not permitted.
Artificial hair is permitted if it looks natural and meets all of the above requirements.
The Disney Look does not permit extremes in dyeing, bleaching or coloring. If the hair color is changed, it must be natural looking and well-maintained. Subtle highlighting or frosting is permitted, as long as it creates a uniform look over the whole head and meets all of the previously listed guidelines.
Make-up:
If makeup is worn, it should be applied in a blended manner and in appropriate, neutral colors.
Fingernails should be clean. If polish is used, it should be an appropriate, neutral color. This includes deeper, richer shades of polish. Polishes that are not permitted include: black, gold, silver, multicolored or neon. Charms or decals on fingernails are not permitted. Fingernails should not exceed one-fourth of an inch (approximately 6 mm) beyond the fingertip.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am excited about my sleepover tm with my besties 
I swear we are going to do something stupid and funny I can just feel it


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> The "Disney Look" omg
> 
> Female
> Hair
> Hair should be neatly combed and arranged in a classic, easy-to-maintain style. Extreme styles are not permitted
> Hair below shoulder length should be confined if it falls forward over the face while working.
> Conservative braided hairstyles without beads or ornamentation are permitted.
> Hair products may be used to create a soft, natural hairstyle within these guidelines.
> Shaving of the head or any portion of the head or eyebrows is not permitted.
> Artificial hair is permitted if it looks natural and meets all of the above requirements.
> The Disney Look does not permit extremes in dyeing, bleaching or coloring. If the hair color is changed, it must be natural looking and well-maintained. Subtle highlighting or frosting is permitted, as long as it creates a uniform look over the whole head and meets all of the previously listed guidelines.
> Make-up:
> If makeup is worn, it should be applied in a blended manner and in appropriate, neutral colors.
> Fingernails should be clean. If polish is used, it should be an appropriate, neutral color. This includes deeper, richer shades of polish. Polishes that are not permitted include: black, gold, silver, multicolored or neon. Charms or decals on fingernails are not permitted. Fingernails should not exceed one-fourth of an inch (approximately 6 mm) beyond the fingertip.



wow
that's pretty precise


----------



## grandfloluver

I might have to wear my hair up for the CP bc it's def longer than my shoulders
The nails thing is the only thing that bothers me.  My nails are super short so the length ain't it it's the nail polish. I do crazy stuff with my nails so that would take some effort by me 

Everything else I'm okay with


----------



## grandfloluver

Actually guys if you must know, my definition of party is sitting at home in a snuggie, watching a chick flick, and eating some popcorn after I've made a kick butt pizza 

jk well that's just when I'm alone but a group is a different story


----------



## I Am What I Am

i was gonna do the CP but then i decided i'd rather do a semester abroad


----------



## LondonUnderground

hold on..

are all of the tests you take that contribute towards your future... multiple choice?


----------



## I Am What I Am

LondonUnderground said:


> hold on..
> 
> are all of the tests you take that contribute towards your future... multiple choice?



now, i didn't take the SAT/ACT, but from what I've heard, there is an essay portion and the rest are multiple choice


don't quote me on that though


----------



## LondonUnderground

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> now, i didn't take the SAT/ACT, but from what I've heard, there is an essay portion and the rest are multiple choice
> 
> don't quote me on that though



wow I am jealous
so super jealous
every test I take bar one (which is french and not all multiple choice) is all writing questions
every. single. subject. and then we have to write like 6 essays for english lang and do a 2 hour 15 minute essay writing paper and then for english lit 1 essay on poetry that's the hardest thing I've ever written (I got 33/40 so it's all good I guess) and then 2 papers.. one for modern literature and one for older literature and you basically just write essays

don't touch gcse's with a barge pole they will ruin your life and your future


----------



## scarscar93

Why is there no official Princess Bubblegum doll.

Eh, I just want to get Ice King and LSP.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> hold on..
> 
> are all of the tests you take that contribute towards your future... multiple choice?



Yes, basically
For AP exams we have three essays and 80 multiple choice
The PSAT it was all multiple choice except for a few math problems, as well as the PLAN (which is the pre ACT)
I've haven't taken the ACT or SAT but I'm fairly certain they're *all* *mostly* multiple choice


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Both my APUSH and AP Language exams are at 8 in the morning :/ AP Euro was at noon last year and that was SO nice

I am not going to school after the exams though, my first three periods will be exempt but not fourth period, oh well.


----------



## I Am What I Am

sCREECHING


----------



## I Am What I Am

every time i listen to the glee version of Some Nights i just want to wrap myself in that song like blanket

it's the only way i can describe my feels about it


----------



## CowboyErin

LondonUnderground said:


> hold on..
> 
> are all of the tests you take that contribute towards your future... multiple choice?



Yup! The SAT is pretty much all multiple choice except there's one section of math questions that aren't multiple choice and one section that's an essay. The ACT is all multiple choice unless you decide to take the ACT with an essay portion. You can pick which ACT you want to take, but a lot of schools here prefer you take the one with the essay but it's short and not a huge deal.


----------



## LondonUnderground

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> Yup! The SAT is pretty much all multiple choice except there's one section of math questions that aren't multiple choice and one section that's an essay. The ACT is all multiple choice unless you decide to take the ACT with an essay portion. You can pick which ACT you want to take, but a lot of schools here prefer you take the one with the essay but it's short and not a huge deal.



I am going to cry
I'm so jealous


----------



## grandfloluver

I got a pedicure today and omg I so needed it


----------



## grandfloluver

I really need to put my makeup and contacts in for the day 
putting on my makeup actually doesn't take me long. Like some girls say that it takes them forever and honestly it might take me ten minutes tops then I'm out the door.


----------



## scarscar93

Forever 21 has new Disney sweatshirts. Including a Lady & the Tramp one.

fdhbjfdhjdfds


----------



## carlandellie

scarscar93 said:


> Forever 21 has new Disney sweatshirts. Including a Lady & the Tramp one.
> 
> fdhbjfdhjdfds



Want


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh hey guys~
i'm back from disney
man,when was the last i was on here?
i need to change my signature


----------



## I Am What I Am

ugh i still need to do all my laundry

and pack


and i still need to go buy some stuff

and figure out how to move it all up three flights of stairs

moving is HARD you guys


----------



## disneygirl520

I finished packing for my cruise, I'm so excited.


----------



## I Am What I Am

ilu


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's so cold in my room


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> ugh i still need to do all my laundry
> 
> and pack
> 
> 
> and i still need to go buy some stuff
> 
> and figure out how to move it all up three flights of stairs
> 
> moving is HARD you guys



I live on the third floor of my dorm too. I feel your pain.

but living there has given me amazing legs, so I guess that's a perk


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> I live on the third floor of my dorm too. I feel your pain.
> 
> but living there has given me amazing legs, so I guess that's a perk



the moving stuff is what makes me :/ sigh the most because i'm still not sure how i'm gonna move everything from the car to the third floor. but i'm rooming with my best friend and i'm near everything on campus so that's a plus. 

and i'd rather take living on the third floor over living on the first floor of the dorm on the hill.


----------



## I Am What I Am

now i want to write a super-cheesy horror story called "The Dorm on The Hill"


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think i've had this icon for like three and a half years


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> the moving stuff is what makes me :/ sigh the most because i'm still not sure how i'm gonna move everything from the car to the third floor. but i'm rooming with my best friend and i'm near everything on campus so that's a plus.
> 
> and i'd rather take living on the third floor over living on the first floor of the dorm on the hill.



Campus security might have golf carts they ride around and sometimes give students lifts? They'll do that at my school for students who go grocery shopping since I live in one of the two dorms in the very center of campus, a fair walk from all the parking lots.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> Campus security might have golf carts they ride around and sometimes give students lifts? They'll do that at my school for students who go grocery shopping since I live in one of the two dorms in the very center of campus, a fair walk from all the parking lots.



there's a parking lot right outside my dorm and my parents are coming to help me so it'll probably be easier than i'm thinking it'll be


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> there's a parking lot right outside my dorm and my parents are coming to help me so it'll probably be easier than i'm thinking it'll be



Lucky, you've got a parking lot right by your dorm. 

And if your parents are helping, you can always dump the heaviest stuff onto them to carry. You only move into college for the first time once.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> Lucky, you've got a parking lot right by your dorm.
> 
> And if your parents are helping, you can always dump the heaviest stuff onto them to carry. You only move into college for the first time once.



this is true


----------



## Ditz

Since this is the hangout thread and I love to hangout at the beach, I am going to pretend this is the beach.


----------



## LondonUnderground

thigh gaps only look nice when they're natural


----------



## MickeyisBeast

SoooOOOOooooOOO done with school


----------



## Ditz

MickeyisBeast said:


> SoooOOOOooooOOO done with school


I wish I was.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ditz said:


> I wish I was.



I'm not done with it. It's a saying.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The Ottoman Empire still existed the last time the Cubs won the World Series


oh my god suckstosuck


----------



## Ditz

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm not done with it. It's a saying.


I thought maybe you were in college and done for the semester.


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> The Ottoman Empire still existed the last time the Cubs won the World Series
> 
> 
> oh my god suckstosuck



omg

my great-great-great-ish uncle played for the Cubs, but that made me laugh


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> SoooOOOOooooOOO done with school



ditto omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

still one of my favorite memes and i don't even watch gossip girl


----------



## I Am What I Am

damn sexist halloween costume makers WHAT IF I JUST WANTED TO BE DARTH VADER HUH?

IT MIGHT BE STRANGE TO YOU, OH SEXIST CREATOR OF COSTUMES

BUT SOME  FEMALES LIKE DARTH VADER

AND MAYBE SOME OF US WOULD LIKE TO HAVE AN AWESOME DARTH VADER COSTUME THAT ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE THE CHARACTER AND ACTUALLY FITS


dammit i'm angry again


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> damn sexist halloween costume makers WHAT IF I JUST WANTED TO BE DARTH VADER HUH?
> 
> IT MIGHT BE STRANGE TO YOU, OH SEXIST CREATOR OF COSTUMES
> 
> BUT SOME  FEMALES LIKE DARTH VADER
> 
> AND MAYBE SOME OF US WOULD LIKE TO HAVE AN AWESOME DARTH VADER COSTUME THAT ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE THE CHARACTER AND ACTUALLY FITS
> 
> 
> dammit i'm angry again



ugh there was a whole blog of these

the sexy sesame street ones were the worst


----------



## scarscar93

there was a poster at one of those temporary Halloween stores in the mall and one of the costumes looked like a .:~*~sexy~*~:. version of some generic ripoff of Sulley (more or less this) and my friend and I were like "*w h y*"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Dreading Spanish next period


----------



## LondonUnderground

i remember going to see enchanted for my 11th birthday
wow that was 5 years ago


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

I am so dead right now
I didn't hardly sleep at all last night but omg I haven't laughed that much in forever


----------



## grandfloluver

I go back to the dungeon Monday 
noooooooooooo


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> I go back to the dungeon Monday
> noooooooooooo



same ohhhh god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

TGIF SERIOUSLY
i cannot wait for next semester, i'm so sick of first semester.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Spring break starts in March this year :O March 29-April 7th

and Prom is in April, not May this year. April 27th I think, idk a girl on the prom committee sits with me at lunch and i think that's what she said.


----------



## grandfloluver

My spring break is April 4th-7th. I am pretty sure that our prom is the 20th. Our theme is crappy and like I don't hardly even know what it is supposed to be. It will be changed or spiced up once I get a hold of it because I am not going to be responsible for a boring prom.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> My spring break is April 4th-7th. I am pretty sure that our prom is the 20th. Our theme is crappy and like I don't hardly even know what it is supposed to be. It will be changed or spiced up once I get a hold of it because I am not going to be responsible for a boring prom.



that is the shortest spring break oh my god that sucks

the girl who sits with me at lunch refuses to tell me the theme but apparently it's awesome


----------



## I Am What I Am

and all will feel my wrath


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqZQnmnkOTM

i love ariana grande and jai brooks wow them together NEW OTP.


----------



## I Am What I Am

sometimes glee really speaks to me


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> that is the shortest spring break oh my god that sucks
> 
> the girl who sits with me at lunch refuses to tell me the theme but apparently it's awesome



I know omg I'm still staying in Disney a week so my school can get over it

Ours is something about "a night under the stars" and lights and it has some lame song I've never heard to go with it. That is just dull and stereotypical.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

on the internet: 7:30pm *closes eyes for 5 minutes* 5am
at school: 9:30am *closes eyes for 5 minutes* 9:20am


----------



## I Am What I Am

playing pretend guns is not a "natural" behavior. it is a LEARNED behavior. children don't magically come out of the womb knowing what a gun is and how to pretend to have one.


----------



## grandfloluver

i think that the frosties from Wendy's are probably my favorite ice cream


----------



## LondonUnderground

i just watched the boys school version of gangnam style and omg some of them are really cute


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> My spring break is April 4th-7th. I am pretty sure that our prom is the 20th. Our theme is crappy and like I don't hardly even know what it is supposed to be. It will be changed or spiced up once I get a hold of it because I am not going to be responsible for a boring prom.



oh dear

your prom is on _4/20_?

we had senior skip day on that day, but I wanted to exempt my exams which required almost no absences...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

somebody asked me what "bella notte" meant in that lady and the tramp song, because that's their favorite movie and i was like "they literally say exactly what it means in the song... beautiful night."


----------



## scarscar93

but 4/20 is the worst day for anything because of obnoxious potheads


----------



## LondonUnderground

when i went to see the patriots play football and train came out and played 2 songs... that was weird


----------



## MickeyisBeast

next year, seniors are no longer able to exempt exams because my stupid state is making ALL classes have state made exams, which you can't exempt.

OF COURSE THE YEAR I'M A SENIOR THAT HAPPENS. OF COURSE.

my grade always gets the worst stuff. we are the only grade that never got an 8th grade field trip (like they go to DC or wherever) and we're constantly guinea pigs with new state tests and stuff like that. and now we can't exempt our exams. whats the point of even being a senior now


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> next year, seniors are no longer able to exempt exams because my stupid state is making ALL classes have state made exams, which you can't exempt.
> 
> OF COURSE THE YEAR I'M A SENIOR THAT HAPPENS. OF COURSE.
> 
> my grade always gets the worst stuff. we are the only grade that never got an 8th grade field trip (like they go to DC or wherever) and we're constantly guinea pigs with new state tests and stuff like that. and now we can't exempt our exams. whats the point of even being a senior now



same for my year
they changed the grade boundaries for a paper after it had been sat and the government manipulated the results so that the overall results for the whole country were 'not academic enough' so now they're replacing the exams i'm taking (which are redic hard) with even harder ones. so basically everything i'm working for will just be overlooked in about 10 years. sucks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> same for my year
> they changed the grade boundaries for a paper after it had been sat and the government manipulated the results so that the overall results for the whole country were 'not academic enough' so now they're replacing the exams i'm taking (which are redic hard) with even harder ones. so basically everything i'm working for will just be overlooked in about 10 years. sucks



that really sucks, i heard about the results thing last school year and that's sooooo disappointing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

finally went to the college board website to see what colleges fit me best based on my PSAT scores. I think I've narrowed it down to four


----------



## I Am What I Am

i remember at my high school you could exempt second semester exams if you were a senior and had less than 5 absences


you could exempt first semester exams if you got a good grade on your science FCAT (???)


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i remember at my high school you could exempt second semester exams if you were a senior and had less than 5 absences
> 
> 
> you could exempt first semester exams if you got a good grade on your science FCAT (???)



same

hahahaha, good old dysfunctional school district


----------



## LondonUnderground

what's exempting an exam?


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> oh dear
> 
> your prom is on _4/20_?
> 
> we had senior skip day on that day, but I wanted to exempt my exams which required almost no absences...



haha yeah i am pretty sure that's the date
it's early...i know omg


----------



## scarscar93

LondonUnderground said:


> what's exempting an exam?



being able to opt out of taking a midterm or final exam, which pretty much sets whatever grade you have in that class, but usually you have to have a passing grade in any class you want to exempt the exam for.

I exempted my math midterm, and since I had an A in the class before the exam, I wouldn't risk messing up that grade (math exams always mess me up). And I had all As at the end of the year, and exempted all my exams since I qualified to do so.


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:


> being able to opt out of taking a midterm or final exam, which pretty much sets whatever grade you have in that class, but usually you have to have a passing grade in any class you want to exempt the exam for.
> 
> I exempted my math midterm, and since I had an A in the class before the exam, I wouldn't risk messing up that grade (math exams always mess me up). And I had all As at the end of the year, and exempted all my exams since I qualified to do so.



ooo okay


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> next year, seniors are no longer able to exempt exams because my stupid state is making ALL classes have state made exams, which you can't exempt.
> 
> OF COURSE THE YEAR I'M A SENIOR THAT HAPPENS. OF COURSE.
> 
> my grade always gets the worst stuff. we are the only grade that never got an 8th grade field trip (like they go to DC or wherever) and we're constantly guinea pigs with new state tests and stuff like that. and now we can't exempt our exams. whats the point of even being a senior now



we've never been allowed to do that here since we've pretty much always had state finals for all of our classes :/


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> we've never been allowed to do that here since we've pretty much always had state finals for all of our classes :/



same here


----------



## LondonUnderground

some people have the weirdest names for their fandoms
like
'jlsters' for jls
wow creative

'ritabots' for rita ora
that's just awful


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> we've never been allowed to do that here since we've pretty much always had state finals for all of our classes :/



): i was so looking forward to exempting my exams, and they ripped away my chance boo

to exempt you had to be a senior, miss three or less days, and at least have a B in the class.


----------



## LondonUnderground

semester to semester, ravin with da freshers


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my spanish teacher said we all did horrible on our tests and that we could check the grades online
but the website where you see all your grades for all your classes is down this whole weekend. OKAY GREAT.


----------



## scarscar93

Tangled came out less than 3 years ago and is premiering now on Disney Channel.

and _when_ exactly was the last time they showed Little Mermaid...?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Dumb Ways To Die oh my god that video/song


----------



## meggiebeth

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> Tangled came out less than 3 years ago and is premiering now on Disney Channel.
> 
> and when exactly was the last time they showed Little Mermaid...?



I guess it's because the Little Mermaid is locked in the Disney Vault atm. Sucks. Tangled isn't part of the Vault but I think it should be!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

My English teacher just emailed me two weeks after breaking up to tell me on the last day of school I missed, there was homework. So now I have to read Of Mice and Men, and annotate it and comment on the characters fully in 3 days!!! I don't think so!!!

Sometimes teachers are so unfair.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ditz

meggiebeth said:


> My English teacher just emailed me two weeks after breaking up to tell me on the last day of school I missed, there was homework. So now I have to read Of Mice and Men, and annotate it and comment on the characters fully in 3 days!!! I don't think so!!!
> 
> Sometimes teachers are so unfair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


That is just ridiculous. How can any teacher expect anyone to get that done in 3 days.


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> That is just ridiculous. How can any teacher expect anyone to get that done in 3 days.



Ikr. It'll ruin my weekend! I guess... I just won't bother! Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## grandfloluver

sigh


----------



## grandfloluver

I love/hate my high heels 
I love them until I stand in them for forever then I complain all day long


----------



## Ditz

meggiebeth said:


> Ikr. It'll ruin my weekend! I guess... I just won't bother! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


What will that do to your grade though?


----------



## grandfloluver

I realized last night that maybe I don't have a boyfriend because I have high standards. I don't really plan on changing them though so oh well.

I am somewhat sick of status single honestly


----------



## grandfloluver

Don't hate me cuz I'm beautiful 
Doing the pretty girl rock


----------



## scarscar93

Only once "Kingdom Dance" starts playing, the movie has my full attention


----------



## MickeyisBeast

prince phillip is the best looking "original" disney prince

try and argue YOU CAN'T


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> prince phillip is the best looking "original" disney prince
> 
> try and argue YOU CAN'T



truth.


----------



## Ditz

He is pretty darn hot.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i wrote my group's entire skit today in spanish. i left out so many words omg if only i had the script. i translated "they went to the airport with their suitcases" into "ustedes fueron el aeropuerto con la maletas"

they went the airport with suitcases
omg
oops


----------



## grandfloluver

I really hope it snows a lot so this long stretch before spring break doesn't seem as long.


----------



## Ditz

grandfloluver said:


> I really hope it snows a lot so this long stretch before spring break doesn't seem as long.


I 2nd that.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I got an iPad today and I love it omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

one of my dream roles is Madame Thénardier


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## I Am What I Am

I'M GONNA CHOKE AND DIE


----------



## I Am What I Am

beeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd


----------



## I Am What I Am

he is literally the cutest thing ugh why do you have to be almost 30


----------



## LondonUnderground

I would get some jeffrey campbell lita shoes for prom but they have suuuuper high heels and I'm already like 5 foot 7 so I don't want to be a giant in comparison to everyone else


----------



## LondonUnderground

just tried on the most perfect dress ever wow


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> just tried on the most perfect dress ever wow



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## grandfloluver

Everyone here is like Texas Chainsaw heck yeah and I am just like Texas Chainsaw heck no. You would physically have to drag me to see that. I wouldn't handle well omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> pics or it didn't happen



i have a photo on my phone but i can't remember my pb login so here's just a generic photo of it






it's the pink one on the right
i probably never would've chosen it because of the pink on the skirt and my skin tone but it's supa nice

sorry the photo is so big LOL


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> i have a photo on my phone but i can't remember my pb login so here's just a generic photo of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the pink one on the right
> i probably never would've chosen it because of the pink on the skirt and my skin tone but it's supa nice
> 
> sorry the photo is so big LOL



that's really pretty!


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i have a photo on my phone but i can't remember my pb login so here's just a generic photo of it
> 
> it's the pink one on the right
> i probably never would've chosen it because of the pink on the skirt and my skin tone but it's supa nice
> 
> sorry the photo is so big LOL



o m g 
I love it 
it's perf like omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> that's really pretty!





grandfloluver said:


> o m g
> I love it
> it's perf like omg



thanks!! ahhh i'm super excited to find some shoes and stuff to go with it


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah clean out your pm box please omg

don't be like me and be a pm hoarder


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> Everyone here is like Texas Chainsaw heck yeah and I am just like Texas Chainsaw heck no. You would physically have to drag me to see that. I wouldn't handle well omg



same here omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Sarah clean out your pm box please omg
> 
> don't be like me and be a pm hoarder



omg sorry i was just about to clean it out but then i had to leave to drive to the mall lol


----------



## Ditz

That dress is beautiful.


----------



## grandfloluver

I got the cutest stuff at forever 21 today omg like this high low skirt that is adorbs


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't even know how to describe my fashion sense 
I mean it's definitely girly everything is girly and most of my clothes have sparkles or studs 

but sometimes I have classy things with no sparkle so idk


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we spent so long at the mall and all i bought was yogurt mountain omg but frozen yogurt is so yummy

there was like NO justin bieber stuff. maybe a few shirts, but they weren't cute. EVERYTHING was one direction. which sort of pisses me off, idk. i love one direction- just look at my room, but i feel like they've got nothing on bieber.

my new plan is to just buy a cute tour shirt before the concert, we're getting the arena way early so i should be fine and wear that shirt lol. i found the perfect shirt on his website that says it's tour merch, hopefully they'll have it there!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this is the shirt i'm gonna get and put on once i buy it at the arena omg. and black leggings, boots or toms idk, and my black peacoat since it's winter ya know.




(charlotte is the fifth from the bottom omg thank god we make it onto the shirt)

and i have one of these bracelets in white lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> we spent so long at the mall and all i bought was yogurt mountain omg but frozen yogurt is so yummy
> 
> there was like NO justin bieber stuff. maybe a few shirts, but they weren't cute. EVERYTHING was one direction. which sort of pisses me off, idk. i love one direction- just look at my room, but i feel like they've got nothing on bieber.
> 
> my new plan is to just buy a cute tour shirt before the concert, we're getting the arena way early so i should be fine and wear that shirt lol. i found the perfect shirt on his website that says it's tour merch, hopefully they'll have it there!



Like I am tired of seeing all the 1D stuff believe it or not. Delia's is on some 1D steriod and like when I wear 1D stuff I don't really like to have something that everyone has. So yeah it gets on my neves when I see the merch everywhere too. Like I love lady gaga but is her stuff everywhere? No. She is talented beyond belief. It doesn't make any sense to me either


----------



## MickeyisBeast

greensboro is on the 19th and charlotte is on the 22nd

what's he going to do for four days in north carolina? VISIT ME.


----------



## grandfloluver

I have never done a tbh on Facebook omg but I sorta don't want to


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Like I am tired of seeing all the 1D stuff believe it or not. Delia's is on some 1D steriod and like when I wear 1D stuff I don't really like to have something that everyone has. So yeah it gets on my neves when I see the merch everywhere too. Like I love lady gaga but is her stuff everywhere? No. She is talented beyond belief. It doesn't make any sense to me either



omg delia's is like obsessed with 1D
for christmas i got so much 1D stuff from there. the pajamas, a shirt that says "i love boys with accents", another shirt that says "up owl night" and has them as owls, and a what makes you beautiful necklace omg i love it all, but every single store under the sun doesn't need to have 1D stuff


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg delia's is like obsessed with 1D
> for christmas i got so much 1D stuff from there. the pajamas, a shirt that says "i love boys with accents", another shirt that says "up owl night" and has them as owls, and a what makes you beautiful necklace omg i love it all, but every single store under the sun doesn't need to have 1D stuff



ha yeah. I have like two Zayn shirts from there and my mom tries to talk me into other stuff and I'm just like eehhh. I almost got a shirt today honestly but I held back lol I love Delia's but geez it's like they basically are a 1D store as much as they are a regular clothing store


----------



## MickeyisBeast

10 days, not including the rest of today, until i'm 17


----------



## MickeyisBeast

since this is the HOT does that mean we can call ourselves HOT Members? 

MickeyisBeast	404
grandfloluver	348
LondonUnderground	181
I Am What I Am	174
scarscar93	104
CowboyErin	62
carlandellie	60

meandhannahhavenolivesomg


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> since this is the HOT does that mean we can call ourselves HOT Members?
> 
> MickeyisBeast	404
> grandfloluver	348
> LondonUnderground	181
> I Am What I Am	174
> scarscar93	104
> CowboyErin	62
> carlandellie	60
> 
> meandhannahhavenolivesomg



60 that's right last place caboose


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> since this is the HOT does that mean we can call ourselves HOT Members?
> 
> MickeyisBeast	404
> grandfloluver	348
> LondonUnderground	181
> I Am What I Am	174
> scarscar93	104
> CowboyErin	62
> carlandellie	60
> 
> meandhannahhavenolivesomg


omg we are always at the top 

webringthepartybecausewedontactuallyhaveoneomg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i saw this shirt at F21 and it said "Vote to party"
and i was like "i need that shirt if i want to win the senior superlative of 'life of the party' next year"

it's funny because i've never been to a "legit" high school party in my life.


----------



## carlandellie

I love my kitty


----------



## grandfloluver

freshmen year hair compared to today
omg it was so short like almost Snow White short 
and today I got a haircut but I love my length now better 











I guarantee those pic are huge but they always are so idc 

I WAS SO PALE FRESHMEN YEAR OMG


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:
			
		

> I love my kitty



It's adorable omg


----------



## grandfloluver

The faces I make in pics 
I don't even know.


----------



## carlandellie

grandfloluver said:


> It's adorable omg



She's a sweetheart, too.


----------



## carlandellie

I can't believe they ATE IN A REAL RESTAURANT.


----------



## I Am What I Am

so many ~adult~ things i had to buy


i just want to hoard my money and have someone take care of me for the rest of my like that is all i want


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CUTEST KITTY EVER, ALLIE. afhdskfjhdsf


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> CUTEST KITTY EVER, ALLIE. afhdskfjhdsf



I think that blue velvet-ish dress, you know what I mean, should be your prom dress


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my hair is pretty darn long..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I think that blue velvet-ish dress, you know what I mean, should be your prom dress



too bad i hate the way velvet feels omg, it makes me cringe. i hate velvet and corduroy almost as much as i hate the way pure cotton feels.

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE

Haptodysphoria - An unpleasant sensation derived from touching certain objects.
Common with fuzzy things like velvet, raw cotton, carpet, peaches, kiwi's etc.


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> too bad i hate the way velvet feels omg, it makes me cringe. i hate velvet and corduroy almost as much as i hate the way pure cotton feels.
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I HAVE
> 
> Haptodysphoria - An unpleasant sensation derived from touching certain objects.
> Common with fuzzy things like velvet, raw cotton, carpet, peaches, kiwi's etc.



aw, this will make glojo sad


----------



## meggiebeth

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> freshmen year hair compared to today
> omg it was so short like almost Snow White short
> and today I got a haircut but I love my length now better
> 
> I guarantee those pic are huge but they always are so idc
> 
> I WAS SO PALE FRESHMEN YEAR OMG



I love your hair in both, so cute and curly!!! But wow it's gotten longer. Still it's really pretty in the first picture.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm probably never going to be able to grow my hair past my current length but eh my hair is really pretty so i can deal


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I miss people who used to post on here. They were so much fun. Me and Allie came up with a list omg. Meg, Rachel (the musical one who did the MM once omg), Lizzy, Drew, Zack, George, Allie (disgirlallie), Kacy and Kody


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah I love your hair curled omg


----------



## carlandellie

You look about 10 though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Sarah I love your hair curled omg



thanks omg so do i haha  i've got it down so that it only takes me 30 minutes now lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I miss people who used to post on here. They were so much fun. Me and Allie came up with a list omg. Meg, Rachel (the musical one who did the MM once omg), Lizzy, Drew, Zack, George, Allie (disgirlallie), Kacy and Kody



omg this makes me sad 
really
sad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> You look about 10 though



birth certificate or it didn't happen


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg this makes me sad
> really
> sad



i know the TB was more fun back then with those people lol


----------



## carlandellie

brad and lizzy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> brad and lizzy



brazzy

remember when you figured out it was fake omg I DIED


----------



## grandfloluver

I practically curl my hair every other day. Takes me about 20 minutes to finish.  My hair holds curl really well so it is worth it in the long run


----------



## carlandellie

My hair is naturally curly (ugh) so I wake up and pin my bangs back lol


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> i know the TB was more fun back then with those people lol



agreed


----------



## grandfloluver

omg 
that was like two summers ago but it doesn't feel that long ago


----------



## MickeyisBeast

too many n00ns nowadays


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg
> that was like two summers ago but it doesn't feel that long ago



wow omg that was ages ago, feels like just yesterday


----------



## grandfloluver

Erin I seriously was looking for you on the first day of my trip down in Disney lol I didn't even know if you were still there then but I was like omg if you were that'd be awesome


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> too many n00ns nowadays



this

ohmygosh does everyone remember the _this_ phase


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> too many n00ns nowadays







grandfloluver said:


> Erin I seriously was looking for you on the first day of my trip down in Disney lol I didn't even know if you were still there then but I was like omg if you were that'd be awesome



omg haha I don't think I was still there but it would have been wicked awesome if I was!


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> this
> 
> ohmygosh does everyone remember the _this_ phase





yes omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> this
> 
> ohmygosh does everyone remember the _this_ phase



this

WE LITERALLY SAID "THIS" ON EVERY POST WE QUOTED OH MY GOD


----------



## carlandellie

She was small enough to fit!


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> She was small enough to fit!



omg that's adorable! 

i have the eeyore pillowpet haha


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> omg haha I don't think I was still there but it would have been wicked awesome if I was!



this 
omg I had to do it

and I knowww omg I was at the MK my first day aka the 19th


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> omg that's adorable!
> 
> i have the eeyore pillowpet haha



i have the eeyore one too!


----------



## grandfloluver

I have a mini eeyore pillow pet that I got in Disneyland and I have the stitch one


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i have the eeyore one too!




perfect opportunity to say this omg


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> this
> omg I had to do it
> 
> and I knowww omg I was at the MK my first day aka the 19th



this
omg hahaha

I left on the 16th lameeee


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> this
> omg hahaha
> 
> I left on the 16th lameeee



boo
so close omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I wore orange pants my first day at Disney so I was easy to spot


----------



## grandfloluver

*sigh*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm listening to the disney playlists on spotify

awwwwww so good


----------



## grandfloluver

omg Erin I can remember this summer you and me would always be the last people to leave fd and we always talked about the randomest crap....and Tom Daley


----------



## grandfloluver

I have a Disney station on Pandora


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> boo
> so close omg



I know omg



grandfloluver said:


> omg Erin I can remember this summer you and me would always be the last people to leave fd and we always talked about the randomest crap....and Tom Daley



haha omg I remember that that was super fun we all need to fd sometime again I miss it


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> I know omg
> 
> 
> 
> haha omg I remember that that was super fun we all need to fd sometime again I miss it



omg I know I miss so many things about the summer 
we had so much fun


----------



## carlandellie

I remember saying we would all post our room tour videos and we never did


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg I know I miss so many things about the summer
> we had so much fun



it really was omg it was awesome


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god stop i had it so much worse than you and i didn't go around complaining to every person with ears.


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> I remember saying we would all post our room tour videos and we never did



omg I made one and it's on my pb and everything 
actually I showed it to Erin omg


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I remember saying we would all post our room tour videos and we never did



Oh yeah haha I was actually going to do that too but then I forgot


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I remember saying we would all post our room tour videos and we never did



omg

i'll do it one of these days


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> omg I made one and it's on my pb and everything
> actually I showed it to Erin omg



Yeah I remember now! You had all your wicked good drawings on your walls


----------



## MickeyisBeast

can we all tc right now or or fd whatever is fine


----------



## grandfloluver

I have posted too many times on the SYF thread recently
I should probably stop for a while to stop scaring people with my face ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> Yeah I remember now! You had all your wicked good drawings on your walls



oohhh yeah 
the only decent part of my room


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> can we all tc right now or or fd whatever is fine



OR WE COULD PLAY THAT APPLES TO APPLES GAME WE USED TO PLAY OH MY GODdddd

but i can't find the link


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> so many ~adult~ things i had to buy
> 
> 
> i just want to hoard my money and have someone take care of me for the rest of my like that is all i want



this.
but seriously, I feel your pain.



MickeyisBeast said:


> I miss people who used to post on here. They were so much fun. Me and Allie came up with a list omg. Meg, Rachel (the musical one who did the MM once omg), Lizzy, Drew, Zack, George, Allie (disgirlallie), Kacy and Kody



omg I miss them.



carlandellie said:


> She was small enough to fit!



she's so precious omg


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> OR WE COULD PLAY THAT APPLES TO APPLES GAME WE USED TO PLAY OH MY GODdddd



oH MY GOD LET'S DO IT


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if someone can find the apples to apples link i'll love them forever


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> if someone can find the apples to apples link i'll love them forever



they took the site down


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> they took the site down



aw ):


"Hi all,

This has been a long time coming, but I think it's time to make it official: Nutsy Bolts will shut down indefinitely on or about January 1, 2012.

Nutsy Bolts has been a big part of my life for almost 5 years, and has been played all over the country, and even all over the world. However, as it grew, it started to exceed the ability of one person to handle as a hobby. Throw in the server issues it's been having and the fact that I feel my interests are moving elsewhere, and it's clear to me what I should do. It really deserves more time and interest than what I'm able to deliver now.

The code is still basically good, so there is a chance that it could make a comeback, but it would still need some rearchitecting to really work the way it should. I wouldn't count on it coming back anytime soon, but anything is possible.

Thank you so much for the support and attention over the years! You helped make a humble pet project into something awesome."

IT CLOSED DOWN A YEAR AGO OMG


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> aw ):
> 
> 
> "Hi all,
> 
> This has been a long time coming, but I think it's time to make it official: Nutsy Bolts will shut down indefinitely on or about January 1, 2012.
> 
> Nutsy Bolts has been a big part of my life for almost 5 years, and has been played all over the country, and even all over the world. However, as it grew, it started to exceed the ability of one person to handle as a hobby. Throw in the server issues it's been having and the fact that I feel my interests are moving elsewhere, and it's clear to me what I should do. It really deserves more time and interest than what I'm able to deliver now.
> 
> The code is still basically good, so there is a chance that it could make a comeback, but it would still need some rearchitecting to really work the way it should. I wouldn't count on it coming back anytime soon, but anything is possible.
> 
> Thank you so much for the support and attention over the years! You helped make a humble pet project into something awesome."
> 
> IT CLOSED DOWN A YEAR AGO OMG



i KNOW OMG


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> i KNOW OMG



omg well this sucks lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

fd

/mammal


----------



## MickeyisBeast

flockdraw is actually now called drawdevil

WHAT

drawdevil.com/mammal

unless you use flockmod or pybot than just go there lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

canucks is such a weird name


----------



## LondonUnderground

I miss everyone too, boo

also you all have long hair I'm super jealous. mine only just reaches the top of my chest when it's straight


----------



## scarscar93

ugh so my mom admitted to trying to set me up with someone

_WHY_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

heheheheehe


----------



## grandfloluver

Speechless. I. Am. Speechless. 

prob bc I'm laughing so hard


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Speechless. I. Am. Speechless.
> 
> prob bc I'm laughing so hard



same haha


----------



## grandfloluver

I had to leave bc my parents make me get off the main computer by 10 and the laptop is busted 
but I just realized that there is an app omg I think I might get it


----------



## I Am What I Am

screaming crying why is life so unfair _why can't we just be friends_


----------



## LondonUnderground

it's so cold today wow


----------



## CowboyErin

going to the mall yay


----------



## LondonUnderground




----------



## grandfloluver

I dread tm ugh I have a teacher for English that my mom had and some of my friends' grandparents had. She is apparently the devil omg what a joy


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i hate when the disboards won't let me change my icon
le sigh


----------



## grandfloluver

I am wearing all sweats today so I look so fat omg I am even wearing the really fuzzy thick socks. They're zebra print so it's okay. It is just so gloomy and cold outside. I say if it's going to be like this it should just snow ok


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just want to be the One Less Lonely Girl at a Justin Bieber concert


----------



## LondonUnderground

can i just not go back to school tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> can i just not go back to school tomorrow



story of my life


----------



## grandfloluver

this is like the first time i have made a real new year's resolution and honestly i am doubtful about it.  i am pretty sure i will be forever known in high school as the girl who was forever and always single. 

i am trying though okay even though i am an inept when it comes to flirting


----------



## grandfloluver

i am going to miss pll tuesday bc of a basketball game
yeah i am not in the best of moods regarding that subject right there


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> this is like the first time i have made a real new year's resolution and honestly i am doubtful about it.  i am pretty sure i will be forever known in high school as the girl who was forever and always single.
> 
> i am trying though okay even though i am an inept when it comes to flirting



"me flirting: so did u watch the game last night"


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

not trying to toot my own horn or anything but i'm hilarious


----------



## MickeyisBeast

shoutout to 90s kids for being proudest of their decade for no reason


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> "me flirting: so did u watch the game last night"



this


----------



## LondonUnderground

i like school and learning and stuff i just hate  the amount of pressure and the difficulty of the subjects as well as the expectations this year uuuuuuuugh


----------



## LondonUnderground

well damn
someone just reminded me i have a gcse on thursday
what a downer


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i love them so much

and his JACKET AWWwwW


----------



## grandfloluver

School up until this year has been a breeze for me. Like I didn't really have to try and then this year hit and it sucks. Everyone says junior year is the worst and I believe it


----------



## LondonUnderground

5 weeks until half term


----------



## grandfloluver

My biggest otp ever was Zanessa like omg I thought they'd get married. I bought a whole Zanessa magazine once. And then they broke up.


----------



## LondonUnderground

and then in february it'll only be 4 months until goodbye forever compulsory education


----------



## grandfloluver

I eat too much popcorn


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i have no desire to go on a disney cruise, or any cruise, because
1. i love land
2. you _have_ to interact with stRANGerS


----------



## MickeyisBeast

AP midterms this week holla

actually they won't be that bad, they only count for test grades, not 20% of our grade like my other classes exams do next week AND i get to miss the first day of exams since we won't have AP exams because those are in May


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i have no desire to go on a disney cruise, or any cruise, because
> 1. i love land
> 2. you have to interact with stRANGerS



omg I went when I was 9 so I hated the kids clubs and all that 
antisocial from a young age


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> I miss people who used to post on here. They were so much fun. Me and Allie came up with a list omg. Meg, Rachel (the musical one who did the MM once omg), Lizzy, Drew, Zack, George, Allie (disgirlallie), Kacy and Kody



Grace never posts anymore either ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my birthday is smack dab in the middle of January as well as right in the middle of the week


----------



## grandfloluver

Liam Hemsworth hides his accent so well in the Last Song omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the n00ns paped me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how did we even come up with n00ns? one of us probably misspelled something else, and it stuck

REMEMBER THAT ONE PERSON WHO SAID THEY TOOK THEIR MAMMAL TO DISNEY AND THEN THAT WAS OUR INSIDE JOKE FOR MONTHS


----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

zallie is the only real TB relationship.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

what should i draw


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> what should i draw



I can't say 
omg maybe some characters from Annie. Since it is your favorite movie and all


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I can't say
> omg maybe some characters from Annie. Since it is your favorite movie and all



hahHAHAHAHA omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

of course i'm wearing this to school on my birthday.


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

yes


----------



## carlandellie

What a day


----------



## carlandellie

When dirty Dan plotted to destroy us


----------



## MickeyisBeast

remember when i saw one direction and liam dressed up as woody

yeah me too

obvs not my photo, i was not that close lol


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> zallie is the only real TB relationship.


N00ns try to pape, like always


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> When dirty Dan plotted to destroy us



"I have a plan to get rid of them!"

how'd that work out for you


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## carlandellie

Pansy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my grade


----------



## MickeyisBeast

good choice zayn


----------



## scarscar93

can't reminisce without bringing this back


----------



## carlandellie

Yes!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


>



pink and blue oh my god

they loved me, i was their favorite person


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> pink and blue oh my god
> 
> they loved me, i was their favorite person



that whole thread about who would run the murder mystery, omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> that whole thread about who would run the murder mystery, omg



i remember she still made one after i won the vote and then nobody joined it, hehe


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't wanna go to school tomorrow 
nooooooo


----------



## I Am What I Am

i am so done with you and your stupidly perfect face ugh just leave


----------



## scarscar93

The professor for my 8 A.M. class had jury duty.

holla, more time to get my book for that class~


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

on the laptops in cooking class
i don't want to do this research project


----------



## scarscar93

My RA gave us all Disney princess tags on our doors, omg

and put Disney coloring sheets on our bulletin board


----------



## I Am What I Am

I overslept omg. At least today is just move in day and not a school day.


And thank god I don't have a flight to catch


----------



## LondonUnderground

'cut for bieber' is trending on twitter because apparently he's doing weed
wow


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> can't reminisce without bringing this back



omg yes


----------



## I Am What I Am

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> 'cut for bieber' is trending on twitter because apparently he's doing weed
> wow



What is wrong with people


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4cdfRohhcg

THE KISS YOU MUSIC VIDEO AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I HAVEN'T EVEN WATCHED IT YET IT WAS JUST RELEASED LIKE FIVE MINUTES AGO ahashdf  brb


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'M CRYING ALREADY BECAUSE THEY'RE SO STUPID OH MY GOD I LOVE HOW HORRIBLE IT IS SO FAR i mean they're in front of a back drop pretending to drive SOBBING it's only BEEN 14 SECONDS


----------



## MickeyisBeast

HARRY JUST CAME OUT OF NOWHERE ON THE MOTORCYCLE WITH ZAYN OKAY LEGIT TEARS this is so stupid oh my gOD I LOVE IT 19 seconds

this is like my live reaction, i'm sure everyone wants to see this


----------



## MickeyisBeast

now THEY'RE IN JAIL WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## MickeyisBeast

harry's skiing outfit oh my god

who even came up with this music video so far it has nothing to do with kissing or romantic anything


----------



## MickeyisBeast

SURFBOARDING OH GOD AND ZAYN HAS FLOATIES BECAUSE HE CAN'T SWIM IS THAT THE CUTEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN

plus they're all shirtless so


----------



## MickeyisBeast

harry oh my god he covers his chest oh my god because he has four


----------



## MickeyisBeast

spoiler alert there was a kiss

between harry and zayn


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> 'cut for bieber' is trending on twitter because apparently he's doing weed
> wow



i saw the picture of him "smoking weed", but it looks like it could've been easily photoshopped, all blury and it's hard to tell if it's even him. plus his manager tweeted something about ignoring the rumors, if it was legit his publicist or somebody would've made a statement already idk omg that's horrible to trend that though


----------



## carlandellie

I had to go to the Emergency Care... I currently have an IV in my arm. I just want to go home


----------



## grandfloluver

Ohmygosh the kiss you video omgomgomgomgomg
i can't express how much i love it like it's perfectly stupid but it's still perfect 

zayn's faces omg dead. Absolutely dead.


----------



## grandfloluver

carlandellie said:


> I had to go to the Emergency Care... I currently have an IV in my arm. I just want to go home



 I hope everything's okay. I am praying for you and a speedy recovery!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Chicago looks nice


----------



## grandfloluver

That annoying moment when you type a post for the dis in all caps and they put it in all lowercase.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so close to next semester sooo close


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i mean the last half of my day will be two art classes- ceramics and painting

YES PLEASE


----------



## grandfloluver

I switched semesters today
And it was heaven compared to last semester omg except English. My teacher made us wrote a bio about ourselves and then READ IT TO THE CLASS. IT WAS A BIG CLASS. like we wrote it before she told us we had to read it. That class is going to kick my butt


----------



## grandfloluver

My schedule is so nice omg 
1st: Drama
2nd: US history
3rd: Textiles and Apparel aka sewing
4th: English


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> My schedule is so nice omg
> 1st: Drama
> 2nd: US history
> 3rd: Textiles and Apparel aka sewing
> 4th: English



mine is so perf kinda lol

1st: APUSH/AP Language still, they're year long
2nd: Advanced Functions and Modeling aka math
3rd: Ceramics 1
4th: Painting 1


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> mine is so perf kinda lol
> 
> 1st: APUSH/AP Language still, they're year long
> 2nd: Advanced Functions and Modeling aka math
> 3rd: Ceramics 1
> 4th: Painting 1



We both have bull crap classes for half of our schedules omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## grandfloluver

My US history teacher picked on me today. On the first day. Like we all went around the room and said some random history crap we already knew. Well he didn't say anything about anyone's or retaliate except mine. Mine. I didn't want him to do that because _certain_ _people_ were in there and I was like omg but honestly I handled it well. Real well.


----------



## LondonUnderground

hannah clear out yo pm's


----------



## LondonUnderground

brandy melville shipping to here is an extra $40 whhhhhhhhhhyyy


----------



## LondonUnderground

WAIT OMG THERE'S A BRANDY MELVILLE IN LONDON I AM THERE 500% there wow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hannah your PM box is always full omg BUT I HAVE SOMETHING IMPORTANT TO SHOW YOU


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i mean if i wake up on my birthday and liam payne isn't sitting on my floor holding a puppy, i may be a little upset

orcouldthepuppybeholdingliam


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> hannah your PM box is always full omg BUT I HAVE SOMETHING IMPORTANT TO SHOW YOU



OMG FIXING IT RIGHT NOW 

I am the worlds worst pm hoarder


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> hannah clear out yo pm's



haha just fixed it......for now omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_And I can picture it after all these days
And I know its long gone, and that magics not here no more
And it might be okay, but Im not fine at all_

pansyposttime


----------



## MickeyisBeast

best acceptance speech i've ever heard


----------



## grandfloluver

I wonder if there was mayonnaise close by omg 
that honey boo boo last was hilarious


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

Haha sarah you so funny


----------



## grandfloluver

I make up way too many scenarios


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> I make up way too many scenarios



story of my life


----------



## MickeyisBeast

you called me up again just to break me like a promise


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I make up way too many scenarios



that's all i do during class


----------



## MickeyisBeast

shout out to harry for looking the best in the kiss you music video

am i going to do the stupid and cliche thing right now and call myself a "Harry girl"? yes, yes I believe i just did

i don't really see fans call themselves "Harry girls", I usually see "Niall girls" and "Zayn girls" but mainly Niall.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

harry does my signature dance move at 1:48

_soul mates_


----------



## grandfloluver

I RARELY call myself a zayn girl lol like maybe only once. Zayn and I have the same and similar facial expressions so I can relate. Mine are when i cheer dance but that doesn't matter lol And his artistic side I can totes relate to too


----------



## grandfloluver

not gonna lie, Harry's tatts are the pits. I mean I liked him better without *all* of them. Yeah....Zayn's are quite much too but he sorta has the grungy tattoo look anyways. Harry's looks just don't scream tattoo to me. Honestly, there isn't many tattoos on any if the boys I just fawn over. Niall is the only smart one in that dept. 

I like a few of Zayn's but think about all of them on old, saggy man skin.
U-G-L-Y


----------



## LondonUnderground

apparently harry and taylor broke up


----------



## I Am What I Am

how do i already have homework i've only been to one class like what


----------



## PigletGurl

3 days!


----------



## LondonUnderground

i hate business coursework so much
so so so  much


----------



## I Am What I Am

I have one more class today. Luckily, it's acting and it's with my favorite professor so it should be good.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> apparently harry and taylor broke up



hallelujah


----------



## scarscar93

this semester will run me into the ground


----------



## I Am What I Am

omg my acting class is phenomenal i love it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Dylan Sprouse made a tumblr and his sidebar says "May be a social experiment" oh my god he always was my favorite twin


----------



## LondonUnderground

probably the worst evening ever


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me and my best friend are obsessed with The Bachelor omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my spanish powerpoint is crazy legit. we have to have it so it changes slides by itself, and i've got it timed perfectly. it changes to the next slide as soon as i'm done talking


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i hate business coursework so much
> so so so  much



I don't do business GCSE but I really wanna do business A-Level. I was gonna choose the coursework one lol but.....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ever notice how work in classes are all called questions but in math theyre called problems

that really speaks to me


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> ever notice how work in classes are all called questions but in math theyre called problems
> 
> that really speaks to me



Don't mention maths I had 100 minutes of torture attempting to solve one of these 'problems' today. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

meggiebeth said:


> Don't mention maths I had 100 minutes of torture attempting to solve one of these 'problems' today. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



i think it's so funny/kewt when British people call math "maths" omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when people say "shouts out" on twitter

cringe


----------



## MickeyisBeast

4.2 GPA 

of course, this is before exams, which count for 25% of your overall grade (except in AP classes, thank god.)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PRETTY LITTLE LIARS

hdkshsidnf


----------



## grandfloluver

Through with the game  
I don't have to cheer another one until next week yay


----------



## grandfloluver

I spent my time in English today day dreaming and tying to keep myself from falling asleep 

it's the dream life lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> I don't do business GCSE but I really wanna do business A-Level. I was gonna choose the coursework one lol but.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It's not difficult it's just extremely incredibly time consuming and frustrating. I'm taking it for a level too but I don't think it involved coursework


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Kms bc of my essays first period


----------



## LondonUnderground

so much homework

so many exams
so much stress


----------



## LondonUnderground

i love the advert for the radio one breakfast clique

ain't nobody fresher than ma clique clique


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm in my history class and my professor hasn't shown up yet um


----------



## grandfloluver

My classes are like heaven omg 
and then there's my English class ugh


----------



## scarscar93

is the semester over yet


----------



## grandfloluver

Like seriously, I have become more social this year. I didn't even ask for that and I have so many people stop me in the halls or something and say hey. It feels good and really weird lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> Like seriously, I have become more social this year. I didn't even ask for that and I have so many people stop me in the halls or something and say hey. It feels good and really weird lol



same


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:


> is the semester over yet



story of my life


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hung out with my best friend after school today, and we always agree about everything, it's scary.

but
guess who she told me I need to go to prom with UgHHHhhhHHHhhHHhhhhHHH


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my favorite teacher this semester was reading off people in her classes next semester and me and some other girls told her if we knew them, if they were good or bad, ya know. so she says this one girl's name and MY FACE SAID IT ALL and my teacher asks me and i go "she's just kinda mean to other people" and the girl next to me goes "she's the devil" oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> i hung out with my best friend after school today, and we always agree about everything, it's scary.
> 
> but
> guess who she told me I need to go to prom with UgHHHhhhHHHhhHHhhhhHHH



well really only hannah will know so basically this should've been stated towards her accaakward


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> well really only hannah will know so basically this should've been stated towards her accaakward



acantbelieveit omg what'd you say 
actually I don't know why I asked that but tell me anyways lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

why did i decide to take 18 credits oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> acantbelieveit omg what'd you say
> actually I don't know why I asked that but tell me anyways lol



I'll pm you omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

went to my school's basketball game against FSC


then played some games with my RA and some of the people on my floor


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New Modern Family

4 minutes in and I'm already dying of laughter


----------



## grandfloluver

Everyone at school is complaining about their schedules and I am so in love with mine its not even funny


----------



## grandfloluver

This pll is creepy as crap


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> why did i decide to take 18 credits oh my god



story of my life



I Am What I Am said:


> went to my school's basketball game against FSC



who won? I forgot our teams played yesterday.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My wrist hurts ow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Spanish next period and I have a *short* presentation blehhhhhh I don't want to


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My moms letting me skip review periods after 2nd and 3rd exams <3 good because otherwise I'd have to eat lunch alone both days bc my friends are leaving after exams and idk but I'm not a big fan of eating lunch alone on my birthday.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> story of my life
> 
> who won? I forgot our teams played yesterday.



Our team won, 71-63.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

that was a fabulous episode of LBD 

i love darcy's sister


----------



## MickeyisBeast

news of the day- justin bieber and nick jonas are friends and hang out, don't believe check instagram woooow

MY TWO FAVORITES. my first celebrity crush and my current celebrity crush TOGETHER


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> Our team won, 71-63.



nice.

I should probably start going to games since I never did that in high school.



MickeyisBeast said:


> that was a fabulous episode of LBD
> 
> i love darcy's sister



yessssssss Gigi is perfect


----------



## LondonUnderground

wow this week has been insanely stressful as always

i'm so happy for it to end tomorrow but i still have so much to do before then akjghkjfsd


----------



## grandfloluver

Good day today 
bad afternoon 

and I was supposed to go to middle school homecoming tonight but I can't


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> wow this week has been insanely stressful as always
> 
> i'm so happy for it to end tomorrow but i still have so much to do before then akjghkjfsd



same


----------



## scarscar93

help


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and my bff talked about pll half of lunch and we are so freaked out. We trust no one on that show. Aria's dad has turned into the creep of all creeps. The other half of lunch we talked about extreme cheapskates and my strange addiction on tlc lol it was quite the interesting lunch.


----------



## Ditz

Ouch! That Smarts.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i studied for a long time for my spanish test tomorrow, i feel pretty confident. usually i don't study for anything, but considering i want a 4.0 in that class, and to do that i have to have a 96, and i have a 95 >.<


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah clean your pm box sista


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Sarah clean your pm box sista



Oops sorry idk how to on my iPod lol

jk it's empty now


----------



## scarscar93

omg lydia nooooooooo

but srsly lucky actress for that being part of her job


----------



## I Am What I Am

my history professor showed up today

but he started teaching the wrong class


_sigh_


----------



## I Am What I Am

sigh i love living on campus but it'll be nice to go home tomorrow


----------



## Ditz

TGIF, now only if it wasn't a rainy crap of a day.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am glad it's Friday omg
long week 

but there's supposed to be a big snow next week ahhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am glad it's Friday omg
> long week
> 
> but there's supposed to be a big snow next week ahhh



i typed out a long huge response and your pm box is full


----------



## MickeyisBeast

poor unfortunate souls


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i typed out a long huge response and your pm box is full



oh my gosh sorry
I just fixed it haha


----------



## grandfloluver

I swear last time I looked at my pm box it was at 96% 
apparently I don't pay much attention bc this is such a bad habit


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i searched NC's amusement park tag and i found a girl who goes to my school oh god, good work sarah


----------



## grandfloluver

Our spirit week is in two weeks and we have a character day and my bff wants us to dress like Fat Amy omg like I do but I don't lol it's so risky haha well it was my idea but I was just joking but she really wants to do it now like wut now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i really don't like harry's tattoos
i'm not a big fan of justin's either, but he doesn't have any on his chest so they don't look weird


----------



## grandfloluver

it gets on my nerves when people include texas in the south.  sure, it's southern and all but it's not in _the south_. like there is only one real UT.  without tennessee, there would be no texas


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i really don't like harry's tattoos
> i'm not a big fan of justin's either, but he doesn't have any on his chest so they don't look weird



sometimes i just wanna know what their motivation is for them like how?! especially harry
and louis' makes no sense whatsoever either 
and zayn.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> sometimes i just wanna know what their motivation is for them like how?! especially harry
> and louis' makes no sense whatsoever either
> and zayn.



zayn's are nearly as bad as harry's, his look better on him though, they're just weirder than harry's tattoos


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i knew jai was my favorite of the janoskians for a reason- the kid is constantly wearing Yankees clothing!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i joined my school's choir and our first show is Disney themed omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I think my drama class is going to be awesome. We are doing a variety show and we are doing one of those glow stick dance things where it looks like stick men dancing with all the lights off. I am excited because those things are so cool


----------



## scarscar93

this is my favorite thing right now.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

zayn's turning 20 tomorrow :O


----------



## MickeyisBeast

literally have no life
Posts: 34,109


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> zayn's turning 20 tomorrow :O



19 to 20 seems so drastic to me omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I seriously just wrote Sarah a book of a pm


----------



## grandfloluver

I just got a new dvr so everything good I had recorded like old Disney channel movies. They're gone. It really aggravates me


----------



## grandfloluver

tlc has the best shows


----------



## scarscar93

I just really want a [_MUFFLED RAP MUSIC PLAYING IN THE DISTANCE_] tag now.


----------



## I Am What I Am

my god are these seats high up


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm calling it right now


----------



## LondonUnderground

i went shopping on king's road in chelsea today and i spent about £300. whoops
it was all sale except brandy melville anyways sooo i got so much like 2 pairs of leggings, a hoodie, jeggings, a makeup bag, a handle for my bathroom and a couple of cute shirts

i was supposed to be saving for a michael kors watch but yep don't think so


----------



## grandfloluver

artistically inclined girl who thinks the bend and snap works every time 

I love my twitter bio


----------



## grandfloluver

I could probably live off of KFC and be perfectly happy with it


----------



## scarscar93

Finished my math homework and half of the reading for chick lit.

I can't remember the last time I had a productive Saturday.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I could probably live off of KFC and be perfectly happy with it



all i want for my birthday is KFC

but it's too far away because i'm leaving school early after my exam and have to be back to pick up my brother and neighbor, so we're going to Sonic instead lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> all i want for my birthday is KFC
> 
> but it's too far away because i'm leaving school early after my exam and have to be back to pick up my brother and neighbor, so we're going to Sonic instead lol



aww well I have a sonic and KFC in my town so I love it. and I love sonic's ice cream 

but I want a bojangles too


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Bethany (macbarbie07) and Lindsay (beautybaby44) are my favorite YouTube beauty gurus, they're GORG


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> aww well I have a sonic and KFC in my town so I love it. and I love sonic's ice cream
> 
> but I want a bojangles too



we have sonic, but KFC is by the mall and that's 15-20 minutes so i can't do that lol. bojangles is even closer to me than sonic, but i only like their breakfast haha


----------



## grandfloluver

omg 
i love antm


----------



## I Am What I Am

things i should have done today:
math project
reading for global
reading for philosophy


things i did:
saw Wicked with my roommate


----------



## I Am What I Am

it was totally worth it though because the show was amazing and i'm glad i get to see it again on Tuesday


----------



## CowboyErin

KFC makes me sick 
and so does Chick-fil-A actually


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Aw my friends just surprised me with cupcakes and sang me happy birthday!


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Aw my friends just surprised me with cupcakes and sang me happy birthday!



Happy birthday! Get any good presents?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> KFC makes me sick
> and so does Chick-fil-A actually



I don't like KFC but my brother does, a lot. Near us there is a mcdonalds but no other fast food places.

Never heard of chick fil a but that is a really weird name lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Happy birthday! Get any good presents?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



My birthday is actually Wednesday, but thanks  haven't gotten any gifts yet lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I love chick-fil-a too 
I hardly ever eat there though because the closest one to me is about an hour away. They have good milkshakes too


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Bethany (macbarbie07) and Lindsay (beautybaby44) are my favorite YouTube beauty gurus, they're GORG



oh my goshhhhh i love beautybaby44 so much


----------



## LondonUnderground

i haven't had chick fil a since 2007 boo


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i haven't had chick fil a since 2007 boo



You deprived child


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> You deprived child



i know ): i want some right now i'm so hungry and it looks so good


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47175386#post47175386

the only way i'd call up another parent and yell at them over a movie is if i already said "i don't allow my kid to watch R rated movies" and they showed my kid one anyway. 

if i didn't mention it and they showed one i'd mostly just mention it in passing and like   "oh, by the way, i don't allow my kid to watch R rated movies yet so next time can you please not show those?"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> oh my goshhhhh i love beautybaby44 so much



she is so pretty and she has soo many clothes, i've pretty much never seen her wear the same thing twice and then i'm here wearing the same pair of jeans two to three times a week omg


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## MickeyisBeast

thanks allie and hannah to listening to me rant, especially today


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> thanks allie and hannah to listening to me rant, especially today




no prob
and same here


----------



## grandfloluver

i wanna make cake pops


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> thanks allie and hannah to listening to me rant, especially today



Anytime


----------



## MickeyisBeast

now i feel compelled to show my hand writing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

think they'll let this be my senior quote?

"Step, step, kick and shimmy shimmy shimmy, 1 2 boogie AND SHORTY GEORGE, SHORTY GEORGE, FISHTAIL FISHTAIL AND CRAZY LEGGSSS CRAZY LEGSSS JAZZ SQUARE, JAZZ SQUARE, AND BIGGGGGG FINISH" -Mr. Moseby


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> she is so pretty and she has soo many clothes, i've pretty much never seen her wear the same thing twice and then i'm here wearing the same pair of jeans two to three times a week omg



I literally want her wardrobe ooomg
omg literally me


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm home, however now I am cold. I miss the warm weather of the Caribbean already!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> I literally want her wardrobe ooomg
> omg literally me



same omg i love watching beauty gurus on youtube, they have the best clothes and they all shop at brandy and they're all rich lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I got a 100 on my APUSH midterm! 

(That's actually really amazing, because I didn't study for it, nor have I read any of the chapters since October omg)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No school for me tomorrow, I don't have a first period exam since I already took my AP midterms. Thank goodness! I'll have all day to study for that chem exam on my birthday the next day :/


----------



## grandfloluver

I had a decent day lol 
my outfit was cute so that's all that matters 

but everyone at school is sick eew


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"But first I want to see the Met"
"Okay, let me stop you right there. The Mets suck. You want to see the Yankees!"
"No, no not the Mets, the Met, singular."
"Which one? They all suck"
"The museum"
"I don't think so"

oh my god Friends is such a good show


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ross: Oh, you should take her to the Met
Joey: Ah, the Mets! *rolls eyes*
Ross: No, the Met. The Metropolitan Museum of Art
Joey: Oh, that's what they meant. You know if they're going to shorten it, they should call it the Muse for museum and avoid all the confusion!
Ross: Yeah, yeah, most days the place is packed with confused, angry baseball fans


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> same omg i love watching beauty gurus on youtube, they have the best clothes and they all shop at brandy and they're all rich lol



i know right i'm so jealous of them alllllllll


----------



## LondonUnderground

the guy in the denim shirt in the video for latch by disclosure is so cute i am going to cry


----------



## LondonUnderground

justin timberlake's new song omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate when people call me blocked and expect me to answer lol um no I don't find that amusing. If you wanna call me, use your real number or else I won't pick up omg blocked numbers creep me out bc my friends have bad creepy blocked phone call stories


----------



## MickeyisBeast

allie has the besttttt ideas yessss OOTD


----------



## carlandellie

16/15 on my micro test!


----------



## scarscar93

why is this, of all things, my most successful post on tumblr


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

It's icy bad here so my fingers are crossed for no school tomorrow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> Alfredo Flores
> Taking a few days off tour to go to my friends wedding!! Gonna miss BELIEVE and I am sad I won't be meeting some of you in these next few cities! I'll be back soon! LOVE YOU!!!



 I hope Fredo's back by next Tuesday, I want to be in the same room (...arena) as him!


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm waiting at the orthodontist.. booooo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I got to sleep in soo late today yay
but then i had to go pick up my brother from school


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Watching the Bachelor :O
He takes the girl with one arm on the first date awwww
I like her because we have the same name haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Kidrauhl's anniversary is the day before my birthday, aww, 6 years is a long time.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i haven't got any lessons for the next 3 thursdays yay
this thursday we're in sixth form lessons
next thursday is target setting day so we're literally in school for about 15 minutes
the thursday after that we have a day off


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my best friends are going out to lunch with me tomorrow
then i'm going out for my birthday dinner with my family tomorrow night
and then my other bff is taking me out to lunch thursday

omg that's more eating out in two days than I do in two months


----------



## grandfloluver

Dr. Seuss 
omg I have been crying all night long I have laughed so hard tonight. I mean that's not unusual for me, but geez I outdid myself today


----------



## grandfloluver

No school tomorrow 

yayayayayayayayay


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

OMG Hello people haha. Haven't been on here since July 2011. Never came on since VMK went down. How is everyone?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Happy birthday to me


----------



## grandfloluver

Happy birthday sarah!!!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

happy bday sarah! i hope you have a good day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Happy birthday sarah!!!!



thanks hannah!



LondonUnderground said:


> happy bday sarah! i hope you have a good day



thanks eimear


----------



## CowboyErin

Happy Birthday Sarah!


----------



## disneygirl520

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> Happy Birthday Sarah!



Thanks Erin! 



disneygirl520 said:


> Happy Birthday!!



Thank you


----------



## disneygirl520

I feel like I am on the DIS all of the time and yet I don't post very much.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I've been sick all week
ugh


----------



## disneygirl520

Two hour break between classes, I am so bored.


----------



## grandfloluver

It's snowingggggg


----------



## scarscar93

hELP


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Allie and Hannah both made me the cutest happy birthday videos yesterday, I feel so loved


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Allie and Hannah both made me the cutest happy birthday videos yesterday, I feel so loved



bfflz


----------



## grandfloluver

My US history presentation group was the best ever omg we had to do this storyboard and talk in front of the class about our topic and the other groups were boring and just read their papers and ugh it was dull and average. Not my group. We cough cough I cough cough made this hilarious tour group skit thing and my teacher loved it. I mean my group really helped out, but I was the main one responsible.  I told my teacher we deserved gold stars on our paper lol I expect it done and it honestly might. Better haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it hasn't even snowed here yet and my county is on a two hour delay tomorrow! ): Now we don't get out at 11 like we were supposed to, we get out at 2:15 like a normal day ):

I'll be stuck in fourth period for FIVE hours... my exam will probably take 30 minutes, if that. then we'll probably watch movies the rest of the time, I guess it's not that bad, and I do get two extra hours of sleep... but still. Originally we'd only be in school for about three and a half hours, now we're there for five.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

School was canceled ): it didn't even snow! What even. Now my easiest exam is pushed back to next Wednesday and 2nd semester starts Thursday and we have Saturday school next week! Ugh ):

At least I have a five day weekend now


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> School was canceled ): it didn't even snow! What even. Now my easiest exam is pushed back to next Wednesday and 2nd semester starts Thursday and we have Saturday school next week! Ugh ):
> 
> At least I have a five day weekend now



How ironic, we got sent home from school today because of the snow. And i am thousands of miles away from you! It's settling- but its the weekend and will mess up my awesome plans!

It's freeeeeeeezing and I am lying under my duvet on the sofa with my doggie next to me  

I hope we miss Monday- I have an art exam! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

meggiebeth said:


> How ironic, we got sent home from school today because of the snow. And i am thousands of miles away from you! It's settling- but its the weekend and will mess up my awesome plans!
> 
> It's freeeeeeeezing and I am lying under my duvet on the sofa with my doggie next to me
> 
> I hope we miss Monday- I have an art exam!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It didn't even snow here! It's just because of black ice on the roads, it was unsafe to go to school, mainly more north in the county ):

We don't have school Monday because it's Martin Luther King Jr Day and Tuesday we don't have school either because it's a teacher workday. But we do have school next Saturday to make up for this!

I'd be happy if there was snow... but everything's just lightly frosted, no fun


----------



## MickeyisBeast

At least now I'll be wearing my JB concert t-shirt to fourth period exams, and not on the first day of a new semester! I already told my fourth period teacher I was going to the concert and we had a long discussion about it, now I'll be able to tell her about it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

do schools in england teach their students to end sentences with xx or like what happened there

omg


----------



## grandfloluver

To go to the game tonight or not go is the question
It's away so I don have to cheer it but it's the biggest game of the year and when we played at home there was so much drama omg I may just go to watch the drama and that's it because there surely will be some


----------



## grandfloluver

We had snow but not nearly as much as everyone around us. I only had three days of school this week so I ain't complaining

BUT WE HAVE SPIRIT WEEK NEXT WEEK AND NO ONE KNOWS ANY OF THE DAYS BECAUSE WE HAVE NEVER ANNOUNCED THEM OMG so me and the cheerleaders will show up in pajamas Tuesday and be the only ones. Talk about embarrassing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I just watched last night's new episode of the Vampire Diaries and oh god just rip stefan's heart out, why don't you elena. and then she goes and acts all hurt when he wants his memories of her to be erased... excuse you


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:


> How ironic, we got sent home from school today because of the snow. And i am thousands of miles away from you! It's settling- but its the weekend and will mess up my awesome plans!
> 
> It's freeeeeeeezing and I am lying under my duvet on the sofa with my doggie next to me
> 
> I hope we miss Monday- I have an art exam!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



you got snow? we got none. literally my town and where i go to school and in between. nada snow


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh well we're closer to the med so we get hotter summers than everywhere else muahaha


----------



## LondonUnderground

money is the anthem of success


----------



## LondonUnderground

jacoby got a deal done i'm so happyyyyyyyy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zei4iEEuw48

omg this is so amazing acoustic... i can't wait for the album to come out next week!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The Biebs is going to be in my state tomorrow :O and then he's gonna be in my city Tuesday and i'll SEE HIM ahhhh


I wonder what he's going to do Sunday and Monday, there's nothing to do in NC so he'll probably fly to Cali or Atlanta or home to Canada, but idk then he's just going to have to come back to NC lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

there's actually a lot to do in North Carolina, there's just no other famous people

besides Scotty McCreery over at State omg


----------



## grandfloluver

We have a lot of country stars famous from Tennessee but eehh I don't really count that 

oh and Reese Whitherspoon too


----------



## grandfloluver

I am being social and going to the basketball game tonight o m g 
all of our snow has melted so we can travel on the roads again


----------



## MickeyisBeast

hahahaha this episode of Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg these rap battle videos oh my god they're hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BrkmIqUXck

"I broke up with my ex-girl, here's her number.... psych! that's the wrong number!!!"
"OHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjwBCZQY3J0

"24... 32.. that's the code to my phone *hands phone*... PSYCH... *knocks phone out of hand*"
"OHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg hannah you're going to die at the pm i just sent you


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg hannah you're going to die at the pm i just sent you



get it darling get it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> get it darling get it



"HUBBA HUBBA WITH WHIP CREME AND A CHERRY ON TOP"
omg hahahaa


----------



## I Am What I Am

this is like my favorite blaine line ever
it's so dramatic and over the top i lOVE IT


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lol at mr khakipants asking me questions about baseball because he didn't believe I knew anything about it 
but I got every question right sooooo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i even knew how far apart the bases are lol, after i got that one right, he gave up


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> lol at mr khakipants asking me questions about baseball because he didn't believe I knew anything about it
> but I got every question right sooooo



hahaha
show him who's boss omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I have no voice whatsoever 
and it was your fault you hunkey monkey 
oops and I have a game tomorrow too


----------



## meggiebeth

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> you got snow? we got none. literally my town and where i go to school and in between. nada snow





			
				LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> oh well we're closer to the med so we get hotter summers than everywhere else muahaha



Really? Still no snow? It's meant to have been heavy last night! And omg Chelmsford (I think thts where you said you lived) is not close to the med! Lol! Isn't cornwall the closest? Chelmsford has weather just like where I live has 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LondonUnderground

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Really? Still no snow? It's meant to have been heavy last night! And omg Chelmsford (I think thts where you said you lived) is not close to the med! Lol! Isn't cornwall the closest? Chelmsford has weather just like where I live has
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



No haha I live a good 30 minutes away from chelmo
ummmmmmm cornwall is on the opposite side of the country???? To put it into perspective if its 1pm now if I literally just stood up and walked out of the door I could be in the mediterranean just after 2


----------



## grandfloluver

since we have had this whole extended weekend i have done nothing but watch nonstop chick flicks.  well abc family is having a disney marathon today so i'll do that


----------



## grandfloluver

oh and i got this invitation to go to this huge debutante ball thing in august and you have to wear this white dress and have a date.  sarah you will never guess what my mom said o m g actually yes you will 

but white dress and my complexion plzz no


----------



## grandfloluver

Hunter Hayes is such a babe omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

my grandad said he was impressed with what my teachers said at parents evening on thursday

praying he'll contribute to the eimear michael kors watch fund
i only need £10 more


----------



## MickeyisBeast

justin bieber is like three hours north of me right now
and on tuesday he will be 0 hours any direction of me lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it would really bother me if my username was too long and it didn't fit on one line in my little info thing to the left of this


----------



## grandfloluver

I may or may not be getting sick ugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I just want it to be Tuesday


----------



## grandfloluver

I am clearing my throat or coughing every five minutes 
oh joy


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't really like Zayn's grown out nonquiff hair. He so rocked the quiff and ugh it's going to take some getting used to


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_13 years of school and im still not sure if its grey or gray

Its grEy in England and grAy in America._


ARE YOU KIDDING ME
i'm just going to continue using both of them (because grey looks better but gray sounds more like how you say it)


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## grandfloluver

just saying, I liked pitch perfect before it was cool 

Everyone is obsessed with it here


----------



## grandfloluver

My nerd day outfit with my friends is genius


----------



## LondonUnderground

can this week be over already


----------



## MickeyisBeast

jusTIN IS IN CHARLOTTE RIGHT NOW WHAT HOW WHY AM I NOT DOWNTOWN RIGHT NOW WHY


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Where is Justin Bieber Right Now?
Justin Bieber is in the US


wow thanks, i knew more before i read that


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just want to meet scooter and kenny and scrappy and fredo

and of course justin but ya know


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i don't even remember who won the last world series

tbh the closest world series i can remember who won is 2009 butthat'sbecausetheyankeeswon


----------



## grandfloluver

Unpopular opinion:

I don't really like Little Things 

it's decent but by far not my favorite


----------



## MickeyisBeast

91 days left of school holla


----------



## grandfloluver

We get out of school on my birthday 
hollaaaa


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i love my wall


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i love my wall



cute!!  

that trash can just sets the whole thing off


----------



## grandfloluver

Paige already has one of my bday presents picked out for me so I don't think she will forget this time omg but her birthday is next month and I need to get on her gift


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> cute!!
> 
> that trash can just sets the whole thing off



Omgggg actually that's my laundry basket hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Omgggg actually that's my laundry basket hahahahahahahahaha



OMG 
I literally laughed out loud


----------



## grandfloluver

I just now realized that your school post said holla 
I should've changed mine to say whoop whoop so they wouldn't be the same omg

start a new trend jk 
not jk whoop whoop


----------



## grandfloluver

My brother is going to embarrass me so much next year when he comes to high school. Maybe not what am I saying
 He will tell my mom everyone he sees me talk to


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Let's go ravens! Keep the lead!

I just really don't want the patriots to win lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Let's go ravens! Keep the lead!
> 
> I just really don't want the patriots to win lol



I hate the Patriots so bad gosh 
Especially Tom Brady but I just hate them with a fire burning passion


----------



## I Am What I Am

this gif and all versions of it are like my favorite gifs ever


bless gossip girl for giving me this


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I hate the Patriots so bad gosh
> Especially Tom Brady but I just hate them with a fire burning passion



Pretty much everyone in North Carolina hates the Patriots, but for a different reason than me. I think it's because years ago, the Panthers made it to the Super Bowl for the first time ever and they BARELY lost to the Patriots, so we hold a grudge lol

I just dislike all New England teams haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ever since I started watching the Super Bowl, the team I've wanted to win has won... I haven't been wrong once

It started in 2007... colts
2008... giants
2009... steelers
2010... saints
2011... packers
2012... giants

and idk who i'm picking for 2013 yet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

XXXVIII	February 1, 2004	New England Patriots (4)	3229	Carolina Panthers


aw poor panthers ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the jets have only been to the super bowl one time... in 1969


at least they won it lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I only care about the Packers and they lost last week so I am just kinda floating through these other games


----------



## I Am What I Am

the idea of getting up and going to classes every day for the next 3 and a half years at the very least is exhausting


and i'm so tired...


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## LondonUnderground

the patriots lost boooooooo


----------



## LondonUnderground

my ipad mini just came yay


----------



## MickeyisBeast

TOMORROW i can't WAIT


----------



## grandfloluver

I have to announce homecoming on Friday and my voice sounds like a man 
This will be interesting


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## MickeyisBeast

it hasn't really struck that i am seeing justin bieber tomorrow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hOaQtQqRnI


oh my god supa hot fire rap battles THEY'RE ALL SO FUNNY


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zEkPeF4oas

oh my god crying

"Justin Bieber? ... i bump dat"
"OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" "Baby baby baby ohhhHH"


----------



## grandfloluver

the freshmen cheerleaders love me bahahahaha

just because I'm the life of the party duh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_making a joke in front of a ton of people and having them all crack up is one if the most beautiful feelings youll ever feel dont deny it_

it's what i strive for in life, to be funny
and i try really hard to keep a straight face and look serious after i say something funny but everyone's laughing so then i laugh UGH if i keep a straight face that just makes it even more funny ONE DAY I'LL BE ABLE TO KEEP A STRAIGHT FACE


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> making a joke in front of a ton of people and having them all crack up is one if the most beautiful feelings you&#146;ll ever feel don&#146;t deny it
> 
> it's what i strive for in life, to be funny
> and i try really hard to keep a straight face and look serious after i say something funny but everyone's laughing so then i laugh UGH if i keep a straight face that just makes it even more funny ONE DAY I'LL BE ABLE TO KEEP A STRAIGHT FACE



hahaha I can do it
I have had much practice at it though lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Tomorrow is pajama day and counting tomorrow I will have worn pajamas for three days straight now. It's weird because I have these certain pajamas that I never sleep in but I wear for school. And I never go to bed wearing the pajamas I wore to school because eew school germs


----------



## carlandellie

that video was so fun but took so long


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> that video was so fun but took so long



it was so good!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

dwayne johnson, paper, scissors


it took me a minute, but i got it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Sàràh


----------



## carlandellie

Hey im cárlándellíe


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Mìckèyìsbèàst


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In seven hours I'll be leaving for the arena oh my gosh
I am so excited omg


----------



## Experiment113

Yahoo!!! Another 2hr delay!!!!!  But it's too cold!!!!!! Brrr!!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

Nerd day tomorrow is gonna be epic


----------



## grandfloluver

But character day may be just as good omg 
Seriously though mine and my bffs outfits will be so creatively dumb but they may just pull it off


----------



## CowboyErin

I have the whole week off from school


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> I have the whole week off from school


awww
lucky lol


----------



## CowboyErin

grandfloluver said:


> awww
> lucky lol



It's like a state testing week or something for the high school and the only test I had was today but it got cancelled


----------



## MickeyisBeast

TONIGHT WAS THE BEST NIGHT OF MY LIFE

i can't get over the fact that justin bieber was right in front of me oh my god the kid is literally perfect I'M SO UPSET IT'S OVER D:

wait until tomorrow when i shower you with photos hehe

i have school tomorrow so i guess i should go to sleep

but the justin bieber concert > the one direction concert


----------



## grandfloluver

That pll was cray cray omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> That pll was cray cray omg



poor spencer tho

i still love toby lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

he sounds even better live, like whoa


----------



## MickeyisBeast

and cody simpson looked so much older wowza






you can even see how muscular his arms are from my picture lol dang


----------



## grandfloluver

wow omg his stage and props sorta blows 1D's out of the water


----------



## grandfloluver

I was feeling better with my voice and cough yesterday and today I woke up and it was like ugh I think I'm worse


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> wow omg his stage and props sorta blows 1D's out of the water



seriously omg... 1D had just the one regular stage, but justin has all these stage attachments and things he flies around in and crazy lights and he had fireworks too lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> seriously omg... 1D had just the one regular stage, but justin has all these stage attachments and things he flies around in and crazy lights and he had fireworks too lol



oh my gosh 
epic
1D's was like the bottom of his stage with one big screen basically 

I bet you were dying omg and your seats were better for this one so that makes it even better


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> oh my gosh
> epic
> 1D's was like the bottom of his stage with one big screen basically
> 
> I bet you were dying omg and your seats were better for this one so that makes it even better



omg lol yeah 1D's was very simple, justin goes all out... the whole show was just insane, it was more hyped up than one direction (but their tour was only 20 shows so it wasn't that big anyways)

omg i was so impressed by our seats, so much better than the 1D concert haha, and nobody stood up in front of us so we could see really well


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

Well I went home

My cough is horrid and my throat is on fire yay me


----------



## grandfloluver

But I am watching Peter Pan so it ain't that bad but it is at the same time 

Bc I have cheerleading and if I don't go I can't cheer tm but school and homecoming is supposed to be cancelled so idk what to do


----------



## grandfloluver

"People with blue eyes are naturally attractive, and very friendly, bubbly, and outgoing. They enjoy having a lot of friends, are loyal and kind, and also very smart and creative. They are not known to be shy by nature." 

Okay that's practically my exact personality to a tee o m g


----------



## Experiment113

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> "People with blue eyes are naturally attractive, and very friendly, bubbly, and outgoing. They enjoy having a lot of friends, are loyal and kind, and also very smart and creative. They are not known to be shy by nature."
> 
> Okay that's practically my exact personality to a tee o m g



I have blue eyes but that's not me.


----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> "People with blue eyes are naturally attractive, and very friendly, bubbly, and outgoing. They enjoy having a lot of friends, are loyal and kind, and also very smart and creative. They are not known to be shy by nature."
> 
> Okay that's practically my exact personality to a tee o m g



"People with green eyes are said to be the most passionate when it comes to relationships, and they value trust and value long-term friendships and relationships in general. A bit naturally jealous, they tend to snap easily and have their words come back to haunt them, and will hold their own if you insult them. Adventurous and fun-loving, people with green eyes also love being near the ocean, and love to make people laugh."

omg that's me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Today was the first day of the new semester and ugh at teachers who make you say one interesting fact about yourself because there is nothing interesting about me.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Since I don't have a smart phone, I set up my Twitter to text me when I get a notification and I can tweet by texting twitter, so that's awesome

But now I'm constantly getting text messages and they're all from twitter lol


----------



## grandfloluver

after i got my iphone, i don't know if i could go back to another type of phone 
i am too used to it now


----------



## grandfloluver

i wore these fake straight across bangs today for Fat Amy's ponytail and they looked so real like everyone thought i cut my hair or fixed it that way and i was like omg noooooo


----------



## grandfloluver

it's sad when my friends and i sit around in class reciting lame commercials all day 
our favorite is the hot buns one omg

but we came up with a new invention of the snug wow: a snuggie made out of sham wows


----------



## grandfloluver

No school for me tomorrow 

yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayay


----------



## Experiment113

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> No school for me tomorrow
> 
> yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayay



Lucky. I have school tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> No school for me tomorrow
> 
> yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayay



We've got a half day most likely because of the crazy weather!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> We've got a half day most likely because of the crazy weather!



It hasn't done anything here yet but we are taking precautions for tm I guess lol idc it works out better for me and my sickly self anyways


----------



## MickeyisBeast

School today was craazzzzzy omg
We went to first period, and then during first period the storm came... which was earlier than expected, we went to second period and like two minutes into second period they came on the announcements and said everyone who drives to school can leave, so we left school at like 8:50 

and now saturday school make up day is canceled yay!

but driving home was so stressful, i didn't have an ice scraper so we used a CD case lol and then the roads were covered in frost, luckily i went the better way home, the other way the roads were covered in a sheet of ice


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> School today was craazzzzzy omg
> We went to first period, and then during first period the storm came... which was earlier than expected, we went to second period and like two minutes into second period they came on the announcements and said everyone who drives to school can leave, so we left school at like 8:50
> 
> and now saturday school make up day is canceled yay!
> 
> but driving home was so stressful, i didn't have an ice scraper so we used a CD case lol and then the roads were covered in frost, luckily i went the better way home, the other way the roads were covered in a sheet of ice



omg that's cray cray

it basically just started here. Like everyone with IPhones here got this huge alarm weather warning text about it and it sounded like a siren. It scared me half to death lol our homecoming game isn't cancelled yet which is dumb but whatever I think it will be. 

I'd be scared to death to drive in it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg that's cray cray
> 
> it basically just started here. Like everyone with IPhones here got this huge alarm weather warning text about it and it sounded like a siren. It scared me half to death lol our homecoming game isn't cancelled yet which is dumb but whatever I think it will be.
> 
> I'd be scared to death to drive in it



I know omg, I'm just glad we got out before 9 instead of 10:30 like they said they would if the weather got bad, but the storm came before they thought it would. it's not even storming anymore! it's supposed to start back up tonight though I think


----------



## grandfloluver

I love days where I don't even get ready or put on makeup

I'm sure the people who have to see me don't love that but oh well.


----------



## grandfloluver

Okay so my mom bought me two pairs of navy blue toms and I decided to paint one pair because I'm bored. I'm doing them Disney parks just because i couldnt think of anything else okay but i was like hmmmm what are my favorite things and it is completely sad that I ended up putting food on one side of my shoe. I mean I made it look cute and girly to match the rest of my design

It really is one of my favorite things down there okay


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Friday night football is king, sweet tea goes good with anything
Fireflies come out when the sun goes down
Nobody eats till you say Amen, and everybody knows your mama's name
You can see who loves who from miles around, in a water tower town


----------



## scarscar93

"lalalalala I love Gossip Girl sooooooooo much"

why did I get into Most Popular Girls in School. why.


----------



## grandfloluver

Nothing like khakis, sperry's, and a black jacket


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Nothing like khakis, sperry's, and a black jacket



omg

that picture you sent me, i died


----------



## ChelseyBea

Sup everybody. New kid here. 

Chelsey. 18. SoCal pass holder. Mad as a hatter.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg
> 
> that picture you sent me, i died








it was pretty good


----------



## grandfloluver

the look 
but wait i have more


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## grandfloluver

or this 
too serious but idk maybe


----------



## grandfloluver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQHfvKIqr1s

omg this is like the cutest video ever awwww


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


>



THIS IS THE MOST ACCURATE DEPICTION OF "THE LOOK" THAT I HAVE EVER LAID EYES ON omg


----------



## grandfloluver

mickeyisbeast said:
			
		

> this is the most accurate depiction of "the look" that i have ever laid eyes on omg



omg hahahahaha 
this will be our monopoly money until we get the real cash


----------



## MickeyisBeast

because i know there are people who say all these things don't happen
and there are people who forget what it's like to be 16 when they turn 17


----------



## grandfloluver

I am already looking at bathing suits for this summer wow


----------



## scarscar93

*derringeeeeerrrrrrr*


----------



## grandfloluver

so i am sorta liking harry even more every day

HE HAS A GREEN BAY TATTOO OMG 
GO PACK GO


----------



## carlandellie

I'm staying at Art of Animation in March!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

zayn allegedly cheated on perrie omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> so i am sorta liking harry even more every day
> 
> HE HAS A GREEN BAY TATTOO OMG
> GO PACK GO



step away from my man



> So this is for a friend of minean American friendand his American football team is the Green Bay Packers, and that is their symbol. We basically agreed that if they won the next day that Id get their symbol tattooed, but I didnt have time the next day. So I said, Are they going to win? and he was like, Theyre definitely going to win. So I went and got it done that day before they played, and I went to watch the game the next day and they lost



hahahaha omg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> zayn allegedly cheated on perrie omg



omg i saw but i ain't surprised 
like at all 


MickeyisBeast said:


> step away from my man
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha omg



omg 
no worries

zayn will always be my fav even though he is a pervert


----------



## grandfloluver

if we are going to be serious, niall is the only smart one in the tattoo dept because there really isn't one tattoo on any of the boys that I am just to die for


----------



## grandfloluver

like i live no where near wisconsin so the real reason i like green bay idk my dad does so i mean i guess i just inherited it from that 

they are really the only nfl team that has cheerleaders in actual cheerleading uniforms though so i respect that omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I'm staying at Art of Animation in March!!!



Lucky! Me and my friends are gonna stay there for our grad trip lol, what room theme are you gonna have? We're gonna get Nemo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this is the first non honors/advanced math i've ever taken and did you know THEY LET YOU USE A NOTE CARE ON THE TESTS WHAT why have i not been allowed to do this before


----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> I'm staying at Art of Animation in March!!!



Yay! You'll love it! It's a huge hotel but it's really nice there I liked it a lot.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I just read a DCP trip report that's in progress... and it makes me want to do the CP sooo bad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so ready for my April trip omg 
I am gonna get my sunburn on haha since tanning for me is almost close to impossible


----------



## grandfloluver

Who has a 10+ page written paper on William Bradford's impact on Colonial America, an outline, citations, bibliography cards, and reference cards due for English? Oh yeah that's me. 

There is only so much one can say about William Bradford and it ain't ten pages worth


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm watching the Carrie diaries and omg the girl who plays the bad girl is the same girl that played nick jonas' love interest in camp rock 2, the girl with the huuuuge mouth, she annoys me so much


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I'm watching the Carrie diaries and omg the girl who plays the bad girl is the same girl that played nick jonas' love interest in camp rock 2, the girl with the huuuuge mouth, she annoys me so much



You mean the beaver tooth chick who needs her hair defrizzed? ugh they should've cast her better


----------



## grandfloluver

okay today in us history was the bomb omg
we had to do these presentations again in front of our class and mine went better than spectacular.  like everyone else's is always boring and i just don't do boring.  like i said some stuff in mine that was pretty funny and everyone in the class was laughing so hard. like some people were crying lol i mean i knew it was sorta funny so that's why i said it but i didn't think it was crying and rolling on the floor laughing so hard funny.  but oh well.  must have been.  i don't care honestly because it made me feel good and accomplished about myself


----------



## MickeyisBeast

There's nothing like us
There's nothing like you and me
Together through the storm
There's nothing like us
There's nothing like you and me together, oh


I am absolutely in love with this new song, I can't wait for the rest of Justin's acoustic album... I'm staying up til midnight so I can buy it lol...


----------



## grandfloluver

I have these bell warmers in my sewing class that we do every day at the beginning of class. Well, they never have anything to do with sewing but that doesn't really matter. I was telling my mom about a few of them that were like start a five sentence paragraph with "___ makes me feel overjoyed" and "____ makes me angry" well those are such broad topics and my mom knew exactly what I put before I even told her. Exactly. It was cray cray like one of them I probably shouldn't have put but I did anyways and she guessed it. I was floored


----------



## MickeyisBeast

honestly, justin's acoustic album is beyond amazing, i'm so impressed.


----------



## grandfloluver

The game went well omg pretty dang good 

we lost but I mean who cares lol the pep rally majorly sucked though. worst. pep. rally. ever.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## MickeyisBeast

one of my bffz in my "prom group" is super rich and she's getting us a limo...

omg well that sealed the deal, i'm going with them


----------



## scarscar93

oh gawd powerpuff girls is legit coming back

i can't

between this and today's lbd lydia update i don't know how to feel


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yellow Raincoat and Nothing Like Us are both soooooo amazing... I just can't get over it, they're such beautiful songs


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> one of my bffz in my "prom group" is super rich and she's getting us a limo...
> 
> omg well that sealed the deal, i'm going with them



o m g 

riding in style


----------



## LondonUnderground

well the biology isa today was crap


----------



## grandfloluver

I went to that stupid teen board meeting today with the other students from the other school in my county and ugh it was miserable. Some things were so uncalled for and omg there was this cute boy from the other school like I've told sarah about him but anyways he sat in front of me and stared at me practically the whole time. I mean i was wearing a cute forever 21 dress and I did my hair cute but gosh come on lol I was fuming mad for another reason at the time so I was like NO I CAN'T TAKE ANY MORE EMOTIONS RIGHT NOW even though he is cute *le sigh* normally I would be like heck yeah but I just wasn't in a good mood so ughhhhh 

BUT I AM JUST SO CONFUSED NOW


----------



## grandfloluver

Gosh I am so glad I am out of my biology class 
I have never hated a class that much


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> Gosh I am so glad I am out of my biology class
> I have never hated a class that much



we have to do all three sciences the whole time we're in school ):


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> we have to do all three sciences the whole time we're in school ):



eeewwww we just have to have three years of different sciences and that's it. They still suck though but it ain't that bad


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm really excited to be going back to germany again
cray how it's been almost a whole year since i last went that trip was so good
i remember like half of the girls on the trip coming into our room and then the teacher came up and we were supposed to be in bed and everyone was running down the corridor lololoolol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I went to that stupid teen board meeting today with the other students from the other school in my county and ugh it was miserable. Some things were so uncalled for and omg there was this cute boy from the other school like I've told sarah about him but anyways he sat in front of me and stared at me practically the whole time. I mean i was wearing a cute forever 21 dress and I did my hair cute but gosh come on lol I was fuming mad for another reason at the time so I was like NO I CAN'T TAKE ANY MORE EMOTIONS RIGHT NOW even though he is cute *le sigh* normally I would be like heck yeah but I just wasn't in a good mood so ughhhhh
> 
> BUT I AM JUST SO CONFUSED NOW



omg pm me



grandfloluver said:


> o m g
> 
> riding in style



I've never been in a limo before omg I'm so excited



LondonUnderground said:


> we have to do all three sciences the whole time we're in school ):



That sucks, science is probably my worst subject. Thank goodness I finished Chemistry last semester and so I've completed all my sciences, I'm so not taking science senior year, it brings my GPA down too much


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I actually really like my art classes
In Ceramics I'm making a turtle and he's soooo cute, I can't wait for him to be fired so I can glaze him.
And in Painting we had to bring in a candy box to draw as a perspective review, and mine's turning out really well, I can't wait to paint it. I drew Whoppers omg but I ate one too many and they gave me a stomach ache. And "Whoppers" is really difficult to write because I've got to make it all slanted because of the vanishing point

art probs.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

all these dudes on instagram posting pictures of their girlfriends for "women crush wednesday"


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg pm me


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I actually really like my art classes
> In Ceramics I'm making a turtle and he's soooo cute, I can't wait for him to be fired so I can glaze him.
> And in Painting we had to bring in a candy box to draw as a perspective review, and mine's turning out really well, I can't wait to paint it. I drew Whoppers omg but I ate one too many and they gave me a stomach ache. And "Whoppers" is really difficult to write because I've got to make it all slanted because of the vanishing point
> 
> art probs.



ahhhh I remember the days of pottery.  I hated it but loved it idk I made this storybook with Winnie the pooh and the other pooh characters coming out of it since it was 3D and all.  It turned out so cute.  I HATED mixing clay though. Me and dirty messes don't mix well


----------



## grandfloluver

Since me and my friend clique are eating pizza and watching movies after prom my bff told her mom about it bc it will probably be at her house. Her mom was like what if one of you gets a date? and my bff was like uhhh I am almost sure none of us will get a date.nothing to worry about

gee thanks 
omg it is what it is 
sad but true though


----------



## grandfloluver

I have issues 


but it would totally make my day tm if school was cancelled bc of the snow that is supposed to come


----------



## grandfloluver

That boy on American idol was darling omg


----------



## grandfloluver

it is sad when Sarah knows more about my personal life than half of my friends

my friends just can't keep their mouths shut


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> ahhhh I remember the days of pottery.  I hated it but loved it idk I made this storybook with Winnie the pooh and the other pooh characters coming out of it since it was 3D and all.  It turned out so cute.  I HATED mixing clay though. Me and dirty messes don't mix well



My school has a pug machine haha so we don't have to mix/make new clay ourselves
Those things are crazy expensive so all other schools have to make their own clay omg sucks


----------



## grandfloluver

my pm box filled up again ugh 
but I caught it first

I think idk


----------



## grandfloluver

I was in one of those hysterical moods tonight 
Not good. I mean it was but it wasn't lol I got talked into doing one handed cartwheels down the court. I rocked it and I still have the touch o m g 

actually it was sorta making fun of the other cheerleaders so if you don't do that then you have no fun.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> it is sad when Sarah knows more about my personal life than half of my friends
> 
> my friends just can't keep their mouths shut



omg i didn't see the white until now

because white doesn't show up on the DIS app omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Zayn is seriously a social outcast 
Like he never goes out with the boys or anything. I don't get it lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I wish we were allowed to wear leggings to school


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I wish we were allowed to wear leggings to school



omg we are 
but we really don't have much of a dress code so...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg we are
> but we really don't have much of a dress code so...



Lucky, during the weekend I _live_ in leggings!
We're not allowed to wear leggings or yoga pants because they're "too tight" and "not real pants" or something idk, but all pants have to have pockets or zippers. So the closest thing I can get to leggings is jeggings. Or I have a burgundy pair of pants and a white pair of pants that are made from this legging-y material, they're just thicker, but they have a zipper and pockets and look like pants.

And our skirts can't be any higher than three inches above the knee, which isn't that bad but I have long legs so it makes it hard for me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friend already got her prom dress and she sent me a picture and god bless it's not purple

purple is my color

i called purple

nobody else in my group is allowed to have it

just me

mine


----------



## MickeyisBeast

still have my heart set on it


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Lucky, during the weekend I _live_ in leggings!
> We're not allowed to wear leggings or yoga pants because they're "too tight" and "not real pants" or something idk, but all pants have to have pockets or zippers. So the closest thing I can get to leggings is jeggings. Or I have a burgundy pair of pants and a white pair of pants that are made from this legging-y material, they're just thicker, but they have a zipper and pockets and look like pants.
> 
> And our skirts can't be any higher than three inches above the knee, which isn't that bad but I have long legs so it makes it hard for me


Oh we have a dress code but people never follow it and nothing is ever done. Tanks tops aren't supposed to be allowed-but they are. Shorts that are more than three or so inches above the knee aren't supposed to be allowed-but they are. I have wore jeggings to school, and a lot of girls wear leggings. No one has ever said anything about it lol


MickeyisBeast said:


> my friend already got her prom dress and she sent me a picture and god bless it's not purple
> 
> purple is my color
> 
> i called purple
> 
> nobody else in my group is allowed to have it
> 
> just me
> 
> mine



omgggggg it's not who I think it is 
is it


----------



## grandfloluver

I am going back and forth between a few dresses 
lemme find them lol


----------



## grandfloluver

My first one





or





or


----------



## grandfloluver

I love love love the Sherri hill ones bc the last two are Sherri Hill and sparkly so I love that too but ugh they are expensive too 

And I have decided to wear my hair in an updo. It would balance out the sparkles and everyone at school already sees my hair curly so I want it different for once


----------



## grandfloluver

hahahaha I took these from my phone so you now know I have verizon lol
and three bars at 8:45


----------



## MickeyManda

Most of you guys might not remember me, but I'm Amanda and I just made a new account, same username minus the little hearts haha

It's good to be back


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my school has nothing else to waste our money on, so we're buying a 4000 dollar bronze statue of our mascot to put in front of our school

because that makes sense.


----------



## grandfloluver

I can't wait until high school musical omg

That ugly girl ruins camp rock 2. They could've picked someone prettier for nick jonas' love interest. Really.


----------



## grandfloluver

I've finally found what I've been looking for 
Dooh dah dooh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I wanted the ravens to win because they're purple omg

But once again, predicted the Super Bowl right yeaaaah

Even tho I went to bed once the power went out at the stadium, I mean it was obvious who was gonna win


----------



## MickeyisBeast

They should do the super bowl like how they do the world series, you have to win three games in a series. One game isn't really fair, you could just be having a bad day.


----------



## grandfloluver

I didn't care who won the Super Bowl honestly. I didn't like either team so I was just sorta watching. As long as the Packers weren't in it and the Patriots weren't there for me to bash on, I didn't care


----------



## grandfloluver

My bff is not gonna be at the game tonight ); I won't have her to laugh with on the sidelines boooooo 

BUT SARAH IF YOU KNOW WHO SHOWS UP AT OUR GAME TONIGHT BIG IF BUT IFFFFFF.....THAT COULD ACTUALLY NOT BE 100% BAD AND WORK OUT NICELY O M G


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> My bff is not gonna be at the game tonight ); I won't have her to laugh with on the sidelines boooooo
> 
> BUT SARAH IF YOU KNOW WHO SHOWS UP AT OUR GAME TONIGHT BIG IF BUT IFFFFFF.....THAT COULD ACTUALLY NOT BE 100% BAD AND WORK OUT NICELY O M G



oh la laaaaaa

guess who was wearing khakis today
you guessed it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

being 17 is really weird, it's exactly the same as being 16

but 17 seems so much older

I've only been 17 for 19 days so I'm not that experienced


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I LOVE the Disney Super Bowl commercial where they go "_____ you just won the Super Bowl what are you going to do now?" and the quarterback of the winning team goes "I'm going to Disney World!!"


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> oh la laaaaaa
> 
> guess who was wearing khakis today
> you guessed it



it could've been perfect 
but false alarm grr



Hmmm fashion is that boy's passion but he doesn't realize it yet lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I am such an evil genius that I need to stop 

If I really do what I said I was going to do tonight at prom o m g it will be hilarious and genius.....for me. I mean in my eyes for the recipient too but maybe it just hasn't been seen right away


----------



## grandfloluver

I have been 17 since may and I really don't feel like 17. It scares me to turn 18 though.
ADULTHOOD *shudders* I mean I don't really consider anyone adults until they turn 20. Teens for me still are teens so 18 and 19 doesn't really mean much in my opinion.


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> I have been 17 since may and I really don't feel like 17. It scares me to turn 18 though.
> ADULTHOOD *shudders* I mean I don't really consider anyone adults until they turn 20. Teens for me still are teens so 18 and 19 doesn't really mean much in my opinion.



I'm 18, it's not all that different, (I have been 18 since may) I had a Peter pan birthday party since "I don't want to grow up", and some of my friends even surprised me by showing up on my porch at midnight in Peter pan costumes to "take me to never land."


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Pretty little liars yeaaaah


----------



## grandfloluver

My US History teacher thinks I am the bomb diggity o m g haha teacher's pet written all over my face. I mean he's a football coach so you can imagine the wealth that comes from that class anyways -.- 

Here is our definition of Panama Canal:
Big ditch 

NOT EVEN KIDDING


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> My US History teacher thinks I am the bomb diggity o m g haha teacher's pet written all over my face. I mean he's a football coach so you can imagine the wealth that comes from that class anyways -.-
> 
> Here is our definition of Panama Canal:
> Big ditch
> 
> NOT EVEN KIDDING



Omg Panama Canal was on my vocab list for APUSH and I just did it yesterday, this was my definition omg
"The man made ship canal that connects the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific Ocean and also cuts across the Isthmus of Panama. The French began the building process but were unable to continue due to difficulties, so the Americans, under the leadership of President Theodore Roosevelt, took control of the canal. In 1904 the US bought the French equipment and excavations. The canal was completed in 1914."


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Omg Panama Canal was on my vocab list for APUSH and I just did it yesterday, this was my definition omg
> "The man made ship canal that connects the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific Ocean and also cuts across the Isthmus of Panama. The French began the building process but were unable to continue due to difficulties, so the Americans, under the leadership of President Theodore Roosevelt, took control of the canal. In 1904 the US bought the French equipment and excavations. The canal was completed in 1914."



hahahahahahahaha 
OH MY GOSH 
that's a better definition but you will forever remember it as a "big ditch" lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> hahahahahahahaha
> OH MY GOSH
> that's a better definition but you will forever remember it as a "big ditch" lol



omg it's more like a ginormous humongous ditch


----------



## grandfloluver

There is this thing on topix and I NEVER get on there bc it's dumb but my friend told me about it and it's about me and my cheer squad and how this nerd wants to date one of us. omg someone started naming us off and if we had a boyfriend or not and qualities ugh apparently, my bff is pretty but shy and no one knows anything about me lol -.- I mean, there was some bad stuff about the other girls so it's sorta good no one "knows anything" 

Fine. I am not sure i wanna date anyone in my school anyways. especially not some nerd who surfs topix or even 90% of the boys who go to my school.


----------



## grandfloluver

We are having our prom the last weekend of April. it is like the same day as the other school in town. hmmmmm seems to be the popular date


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> We are having our prom the last weekend of April. it is like the same day as the other school in town. hmmmmm seems to be the popular date



So are we


----------



## MickeyisBeast

This episode of the vampire diaries is sooo good

Stefan and Elena are my otp but seriously she doesn't deserve him
Finally he's being independent in this episode


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> So are we



See what I mean lol

We will be sending each other pics all day for it haha


----------



## grandfloluver

If someone asked me to go to the other school's prom...not saying they would but *if* I would prob be like ummm...no. You could go to my prom with me at my school and I will be fantastically perfect with that. My friends and I have planned our freakishly normal night at prom for forever now and I ain't going to ruin it. I can make an addition but I ain't ditching them


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and one if my bffs are going dress shopping Saturday I think 

My biggest fear is someone else having the same dress as me omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

OMG i was just watching a yahoo news video about this girl getting paid to quit facebook and then out of the blue the news host dude guy starts bashing the red sox like wow that was out of nowhere but not complaining


----------



## LondonUnderground

someone made a year 12 hot list i am crying


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> someone made a year 12 hot list i am crying



Like as in who's hot and who's not? lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> Like as in who's hot and who's not? lol



yeah haha it's probably the year 8's or something lolol we only have boys in year 12 and 13 so everyone obsesses over them even though they're not that great
and the fact they put most of the not great lookin boys in the top 5 amuses me


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> yeah haha it's probably the year 8's or something lolol we only have boys in year 12 and 13 so everyone obsesses over them even though they're not that great
> and the fact they put most of the not great lookin boys in the top 5 amuses me



omg hahahahaha 
some boys did that when I was in 8th grade and it was so lame lol we have an outrageous amount of ugly boys at my school so that list from a girl's perspective would be short. Or at least I would hope so haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i look so hipster in my hat yo hipsta hipsta yoyoyo yoyoma


----------



## MickeyisBeast

glee what is wrong with you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

WHY IS EVERYONE GETTING ASKED TO PROM IN REALLY CUTE WAYS BUT ME

whywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it's not like i'm getting asked in uncute ways either though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Can someone that's not me make a murder mystery


----------



## LondonUnderground

sucks that shipping plus duties and taxes for stuff from america is always around an extra £40


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> it's not like i'm getting asked in uncute ways either though



story of my life

I am not getting asked. Period.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> story of my life
> 
> I am not getting asked. Period.



I, unfortunately, might do the asking


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I get my after nine's on Valentine's day!

Do all states have after nine's? For the first six months I have my license I can only drive from 5am to 9 pm, with one sibling and one friend (if parents or adults are in the passenger seat I can drive whoever whenever though). But after six months I can drive any time with any amount of people in the car (after I go to the DMV and give them my driving log)

So I'll be able to drive us to football games next year and drive us home- because they end way after nine so our parents always came to pick us up haha.


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> I get my after nine's on Valentine's day!
> 
> Do all states have after nine's? For the first six months I have my license I can only drive from 5am to 9 pm, with one sibling and one friend (if parents or adults are in the passenger seat I can drive whoever whenever though). But after six months I can drive any time with any amount of people in the car (after I go to the DMV and give them my driving log)
> 
> So I'll be able to drive us to football games next year and drive us home- because they end way after nine so our parents always came to pick us up haha.



I have until 10 on weekdays and 11 on weekends!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> I have until 10 on weekdays and 11 on weekends!



Whooooooa you're lucky! Being home by 9, even on the weekends stinks so much omg


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> Can someone that's not me make a murder mystery



i would but if we did one i'd want to be in it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> i would but if we did one i'd want to be in it



hmmm maybe i'll make it, but not until spring or summer lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Justin Bieber's Teen Vogue photoshoot took place in my state holla


----------



## grandfloluver

Guys I picked out my prom dress today and wow it was totally not what I was going for at all. Like I saw it on the rack and j was like eew and my aunt was like no you try it and omg it was gorgeous 

I love it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> Guys I picked out my prom dress today and wow it was totally not what I was going for at all. Like I saw it on the rack and j was like eew and my aunt was like no you try it and omg it was gorgeous
> 
> I love it



Pictures


----------



## disneyaddict101

Hey! Hope its not too late to join!


----------



## grandfloluver

i absolutely despise this picture but whatever lol it's the angle it's taken and that model's ugly leg i mean who does that

but anyway, this is my dress and yeah same color and everything.  it is so simple so i am surprised i went for it bc i am never into simple things


----------



## LondonUnderground

i hate how thin my hair is


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm going to New York in October!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

that is such a pretty dress hannah!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

what to do what to do


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> that is such a pretty dress hannah!



thanks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

they have all these valentine things at school, like buying your valentine hershey kisses roses and all this stuff

so should i buy a five dollar bouquet of hershey kisses roses and send it to myself and say it's from anonymous and then get them in class and be like "WOW A SECRET ADMIRER SENT ME THESE WHO COULD IT BE" and everyone would be jealous of me but really i just sent it to myself.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my senior quote will be

"No" -Rosa Parks


----------



## grandfloluver

I liked Valentines Day only in elementary school and I didn't really like then. Now I am just like ehhhhhhh I need no reminders of my singleness.


----------



## grandfloluver

My best friend's birthday was today and I got her a personalized cookie cake from Great American Cookies

Genius idea. Genius. She loves food just as much as me so this is perfect


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm so nervous oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I want them all

(number 4 and 6 tho ajdskfhadskfj)


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i'm so nervous oh my god



may the force be with you


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I want them all
> 
> (number 4 and 6 tho ajdskfhadskfj)



I am feeling 2, 4, and 6


----------



## grandfloluver

I have to find matching shoes for my dress and some clip on earrings bc I STILL don't have mine pierced and if I did it wouldn't be until cheer is over which is sometime in March and I'm afraid that I would still be in the "you can't take your earrings out for _____ amount of days" stage


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> I am feeling 2, 4, and 6



Me toooooo
I need to go shopping soon


----------



## scarscar93

haven't posted here in forever yet i'm still in the top 5 posters on this

haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Spring Breakers looks like the strangest, weirdest, stupidest movie. It's not at all what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Jets/Giants' stadium is hosting the Super Bowl next year!

I think this is the first time it's been held that far up north in a stadium without a retractable roof. Usually they don't like it to be any colder than 50 degrees...

Maybe this means one day they'll host it at the Panther's arena omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20130208&content_id=41502398&vkey=news_mlb&c_id=mlb

"[Cano's] been a great Yankee, and we hope he's here his entire career."

ME TOO


----------



## grandfloluver

Tennessee is sucking it up in basketball this year oh my gosh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm a North Carolinian lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've got to take the ACT next month booooo

hopefully I do realllllllllllllly well on it though, I think I will though so I'm not worried.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

time to do some online spring clothes shopping? yesssssss


----------



## grandfloluver

I just spent two hours at my bffs talking about crap and eating cookie cake. And let me just say it was good 

and Sarah I am getting ready to pm you omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I have games Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. And I have practice tomorrow.  And my stunt group can't stunt. So it is gonna suck.


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't like or hardly watch dog with a blog but  that red head chick looks like toddler Merida


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I just spent two hours at my bffs talking about crap and eating cookie cake. And let me just say it was good
> 
> and Sarah I am getting ready to pm you omg



okay omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Justin on SNL last night... it was sooooo good. He was hilarious and so cute awwwwww


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I liked his intro monologue
and I liked him with the 12 backup Justin Biebers
and I liked him as Miley Cyrus' biggest fan
and I liked him when he said "glice" and the brother went crazy
and I liked him being Danny from Grease
and I liked him in the Valentine's message
and I liked him being the nerd at the dance
and I liked him singing
and I liked him as the runaway

and pretty sure that's everything


----------



## grandfloluver

This movie I'm watching is hilarious omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I like how they didn't nominate Justin for a grammy or didn't get him to play at the grammy's but they still used a clip of him in the commercial for the grammys... alright.

i'm glad he's not going, he's having a live stream tonight!


----------



## grandfloluver

I really wish that Zayn and Perrie would break up already. She has purple hair and I don't like her


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how is carly rae jepson up for two grammys

has nobody but me heard her sing live?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Taylor Swift what is wrong with you
"So he calls me up and he's like [insert FAIL of a Harry Style's impression] I still love you"

why would he still love you when you dated for like two weeks what is wrong with the world


----------



## grandfloluver

I am such a bad mood and I really shouldn't be but gosh I so am. And it wasn't until I came home ugh 

I just need to go watch a Disney movie or a chick flick right now


----------



## grandfloluver

hahahahahahahahahahaha at that snapchat I accidentally sent Sarah o m g 

I was in a rant mood lolololol


----------



## grandfloluver

My mom always has something bad to say about my wardrobe. I never wear anything slightly inappropriate so idk why she hates it so bad.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahahahahaha at that snapchat I accidentally sent Sarah o m g
> 
> I was in a rant mood lolololol



That was too funny omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm so nervous though


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I'm so nervous though



You have five days to prepare omg 

it will be acaawesome lol I can feel it


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Wow,I really should come on here a lot more.

It's just I've been so busy with school lately.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PLL is crazy tonight


----------



## grandfloluver

This is the first time I get to watch Dance Moms this season omg I am excited


----------



## grandfloluver

I didn't even watch PLL last week and I need to record tonight's


----------



## grandfloluver

Sweater Wednesdays are going to be tough for me

I don't have many sweaters omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got asked to prom on monday and said no omg

but i have other plans so sorry not really


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Sweater Wednesdays are going to be tough for me
> 
> I don't have many sweaters omg



CAN YOU TWO GET MATCHING SWEATERS or


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate valentine's day but that's only because i never have a valentine

actually i just pretend to hate it but secretly i love it


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> CAN YOU TWO GET MATCHING SWEATERS or



I AM WORKING ON IT 

he needs to get used to matching me anyways


----------



## grandfloluver

I only like valentines day for the food and to see the cute stuffed animals Hallmark comes out with which I will more than like buy for myself lol 

Otherwise, I have no purpose for it


----------



## grandfloluver

but safe haven comes out tm oohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I'm officially 17 years old
woo hoo

and I still don't have my permit yet~


----------



## grandfloluver

OMGGGGGGG 

MY BABIES(the boys basketball team) UNEXPECTEDLY LOST TONIGHT AND IT'S OVER WAHHHHH 

whenever I see my guy friends cry omg I start to cry so I am not very stable right now


----------



## grandfloluver

But I am pissed too bc our girls are still in and they suck IN SO MANY WAYS 

and our boys are seriously good so idk why they lost and our girls won but whatever

ihatethemihatethemihatethemihatethemihatethem


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tomorrow's the day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

50 more minutes


----------



## LondonUnderground

praise the baby jesus it's half term


----------



## LondonUnderground

in the year 10/11 toilets there's a 'tumblr toilet' and on the back of the toilet there's an arrow pointing down saying 'to the ministry of magic' and someone wrote 'huzzah!' above it lololol today above it the hitler 'be mein' picture was there as well 
on the back of the door there's loads of those valentines cards
like the one with mr moseby on saying 'you can put your hands on my PRNDL' and the one with obama on it saying 'don't wanna be obama self this valentines day'
i'm praying the cleaners don't take them off lololol


----------



## LondonUnderground

omg justin timberlake's new video i am in love


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> 50 more minutes



ahhhhhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> ahhhhhhhh



well 50 more minutes from right now for what you're thinking lol

right then it was 50 more minutes til school is over hahaa


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i've got a date to prom 
who would have guessed


----------



## grandfloluver

I  am so sleepy and I get up to go to bed and guys text me who I am not in the mood to talk to. Just my luck.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yesterday it was soooo warm out
and today it's snowing!

it hasn't snowed all winter, actually it hasn't snowed since my freshman year, when we had more than a week off from school because of a snow storm.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lol at all these other schools still hating on us..

sorry we beat all of you this football season and we're the number one team in the entire county.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We're going to a New York Rangers game in April!


----------



## grandfloluver

We beat Kensucky today

Heck yesssssssss


----------



## grandfloluver

And it's snowing here btw


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It's snowing like crazy now! How awesome 

It hardly ever snows here, so this is actually really exciting, we may get a couple inches!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm allowed to post snow pictures because this is the south and it hardly snows here


----------



## grandfloluver

omg maybe you can make a snowman 
It snows here fairly often...but I live on a plateau so it gets colder in the winter. We never get like massive amounts though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> omg maybe you can make a snowman
> It snows here fairly often...but I live on a plateau so it gets colder in the winter. We never get like massive amounts though



It gets pretty cold but since we're in the piedmont (aka flat land) it hardly ever snows since we're at a very high elevation

It's pretty good packing snow lol, but I've no desire to play in it, I went out for like ten minutes haha


----------



## grandfloluver

Best friends are supposed to support and defend each other in all situations. Not just completely ignore them and basically stay neutral through any situation. ugh Hannah not happy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> a venn diagram of the things george washington said not to do and the things america did would be a circle



no political parties and no foreign policies aka isolationism aka don't get involved with other countries

poor george nobody listened


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we've finally gotten into the causes of WWI (well basically just why America joined WWI because this is AP US History after all) and the lecture we had that day is now my all time favorite so far

and we've had a lot of good lectures this year.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

crying because my school did a Harlem Shake video...

and it was actually decent


----------



## grandfloluver

Bigfoot ahhh

And my mom decided to be a butt and schedule me a 9:00 dentist appt tm morning. When I normally would be sleeping in bc of no school


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarahhhhh clean out yo pm box dahlingggg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Sarahhhhh clean out yo pm box dahlingggg



Oooooooooops, cleared it!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i think i'm the only one in the world excited to go to school tomorrow...


----------



## grandfloluver

I went to see safe haven yesterday and it was so good omg I will probably see it again and then read the book


----------



## grandfloluver

here's my horoscope description: 

Nice. Love is one of a kind. Great listeners. Very good at confusing people. Lover not a fighter, but will still knock you out. Geminis will not take any crap from anyone. Geminis like to tell people what they should do and get offended easily. They are great at losing things and are forgetful. Geminis can be very sarcastic and childish at times and are very nosey. Trustworthy. Always happy. VERY Loud. Talkative. Outgoing. VERY FORGIVING. Loves to make out. Has a beautiful smile. Generous. Strong. THE MOST IRRESISTIBLE.


OMG BASICALLY 100% YES 
except i am still unsure about the make out thing yet omg


----------



## grandfloluver

here's sarah's too:

Love to bust. Nice. Sassy. Intelligent. Sexy. Grouchy at times and annoying to some. Lazy and love to take it easy, but when they find a job or something they like to do they put their all into it. Proud, understanding and sweet. Irresistible. Loves being in long relationships. Great talker. Always gets what he or she wants. Cool. Loves to win against other signs in sports, especially Geminis. Likes to cook but would rather go out
To eat at good restaurants. Extremely fun. Loves to joke. Smart.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> here's sarah's too:
> 
> Love to bust. Nice. Sassy. Intelligent. Sexy. Grouchy at times and annoying to some. Lazy and love to take it easy, but when they find a job or something they like to do they put their all into it. Proud, understanding and sweet. Irresistible. Loves being in long relationships. Great talker. Always gets what he or she wants. Cool. Loves to win against other signs in sports, especially Geminis. Likes to cook but would rather go out
> To eat at good restaurants. Extremely fun. Loves to joke. Smart.



That's totes me omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I finished my painting project friday so I'm just sitting here doing nothing.... School end already


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm finally getting a smart phone


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My outfits going to be super cute tomorrow yeahhhh man


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i'm finally getting a smart phone



yayayayayay

Finally!!


----------



## grandfloluver

School tomorrow is going to be quite interesting. I don't wanna go to English wahhhhh


----------



## CowboyErin

I don't have school at all this week


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm going dress shopping on sunday holllllllllllllllllllllllllllla

and hopefully regular shopping too because i just want clothes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

time to watch last night's episode of the bachelor...
then PLL tonight... and then tomorrow i can watch tonight's episode of the bachelor lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast	687
grandfloluver	579

oh my god. hashtag no lives


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Total Posts: 34,296
Posts Per Day: 24.56


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so excited about actually watching pll tonight omg


----------



## grandfloluver

omg bahahahaha 

we rolling 
they hating


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i'm going dress shopping on sunday holllllllllllllllllllllllllllla
> 
> and hopefully regular shopping too because i just want clothes



yayy!! I hope you find one omg 

I am hopefully filming Sunday for my us history thing wahhhhh omg


----------



## grandfloluver

5 days away 
I am excited but scared 

Me and Sarah both have big Sundays


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just had a mini heart attack because i read a text wrong oh my god i would have cried for days


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> 5 days away
> I am excited but scared
> 
> Me and Sarah both have big Sundays



i'm so excited for you!!

askhimtoprom


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i'm so excited for you!!
> 
> askhimtoprom





prayforme


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> prayforme



YOU'RE GOING To DO IT???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## grandfloluver

mickeyisbeast said:
			
		

> you're going to do it???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?




i may or may not idk yet the situation is shaky okay i just i don't know


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> i may or may not idk yet the situation is shaky okay i just i don't know



well you know what i think you should do
no pressure or anything


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

11 days till Disney with my best friends


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> 11 days till Disney with my best friends



ahhhh lucky!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The One Direction music video for "One Way or Another" was honestly their best music video ever... I was really surprised, it's not what i was expecting, it was so much better!


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> The One Direction music video for "One Way or Another" was honestly their best music video ever... I was really surprised, it's not what i was expecting, it was so much better!



I agree omg it was really really good


----------



## MickeyisBeast

School ennnnd


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the password to my phone is the day i was born and my favorite baseball player's number omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how come our rival school has their prom tickets on sale for 35 dollars and ours are 50 dollars what is this


----------



## grandfloluver

I am soooo glad that I don't have to tryout this year. My cheer coach says after I graduate college that I am coming back home and starting a competition gym squad with her and I want my own reality show lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am soooo glad that I don't have to tryout this year. My cheer coach says after I graduate college that I am coming back home and starting a competition gym squad with her and I want my own reality show lol



you better hire me


----------



## grandfloluver

My friends and I made this music video series and omg it is soooo popular on Facebook. Like everyone at school is like "I love your videos!" And we are like awwww thanks 

Even though they are pretty funny lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> you better hire me



lol oh you're hired fo sho


----------



## MickeyisBeast

#teamNorthCarolinaisdabombakathebestakabetterthananyoneakanumberone


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm bad, and that's good. I will never be good, and that's not bad. There's no one I'd rather be than me.


----------



## grandfloluver

I want to go ice skating so badddddd omg 

I'd stink at it but I wanna go


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm seeing Safe Haven today!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I watched Wreck it Ralph last night and it wasn't what I was expecting, it was soooo cute!

I started watching that Disney Channel Original Movie, Radio Rebel, this morning and it's way better than I thought it was going to be. They advertised it so wrong, it's not what you thought it was going to be.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i'm seeing Safe Haven today!!



Me too! I mean, I have already seen it but I'm going again


----------



## grandfloluver

I am a good meme maker


----------



## MickeyisBeast

SAFE HAVEN WAS SO GOOD!
the ending was sad but happy but kind of strange


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am a good meme maker



my favorite one is still the one you made of *my prom date*

omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I really like how Safe Haven takes place in NC lol, and they talk about my city in the movie!

But then again nearly all Nicholas Sparks novels take place in North Carolina, probably because they all are set at the beach and we have pretty amazing beaches. Plus I think he lives in NC in real life soooo


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> SAFE HAVEN WAS SO GOOD!
> the ending was sad but happy but kind of strange



The ending confused me at first then i understood it. I thought it should've ended better honestly lol but besides that I love it


----------



## grandfloluver

Just like pitch perfect. I hated that ending. I was like wutttt that's dumb. I loved the scene before the end but the actual end I don't like


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> The ending confused me at first then i understood it. I thought it should've ended better honestly lol but besides that I love it



I KNOW I WAS SO CONFUSED. i was like "oh so is jo like his wife's sister or something?" BUT NO she was the ghost of the wife, like katie imagined her, she wasn't even really there. what the heck lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I KNOW I WAS SO CONFUSED. i was like "oh so is jo like his wife's sister or something?" BUT NO she was the ghost of the wife, like katie imagined her, she wasn't even really there. what the heck lol



ME TOO 
I was like is she a ghost or what not even real or how did the beginning scenes with her even make sense now  I don't think it will make more sense the second time I watch it either lol I literally said WHAT?! in the theater.


----------



## LondonUnderground

whyyyyyyyy did i have to come back from berlin


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> ME TOO
> I was like is she a ghost or what not even real or how did the beginning scenes with her even make sense now  I don't think it will make more sense the second time I watch it either lol I literally said WHAT?! in the theater.



I thought the ghost part was so stupid but kind of sweet because she wanted to see her family happy with someone her husband loves and THAT NOTE SHE WROTE FOR KATIE WAS SO ADORABLE AND AMAZING AND I TEARED UP


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Rosetta from the Tinkerbell movies reminds me of Hannah omg seriously though


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Rosetta from the Tinkerbell movies reminds me of Hannah omg seriously though



OMGOMGOMGOMG 
hahahahaha it's the accent


----------



## grandfloluver

but if i was a boy i am pooh bear


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG
> hahahahaha it's the accent



Hahahaaa yeah it's the accent and y'all say the same kinds of things, SHE IS YOUR FAIRY TWIN


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I got my prom dress today! I'm soooo excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friend met Ezra from PLL today... SO NOT FAIR!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Hahahaaa yeah it's the accent and y'all say the same kinds of things, SHE IS YOUR FAIRY TWIN


OMG true that
YOU NEED A FAIRY TWIN TOO



MickeyisBeast said:


> my friend met Ezra from PLL today... SO NOT FAIR!



what. when. where. how. 

she lucky danggg


----------



## grandfloluver

My trip is a little over a month away ahhhhhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> OMG true that
> YOU NEED A FAIRY TWIN TOO
> 
> what. when. where. how.
> 
> she lucky danggg



I want my fairy to be silvermist but I don't look or talk like her lol

Yeah! Here, in North Carolina at a camp thing! I'm soooooo jealous


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've never seen Brave, but I wish Wreck it Ralph woulda won, it was a perfect movie!

I'm so happy about Paperman tho!!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I want my fairy to be silvermist but I don't look or talk like her lol
> 
> Yeah! Here, in North Carolina at a camp thing! I'm soooooo jealous



well, your hair is similar to hers. It's long and dark so if I had to pick it'd be silvermist haha you're funnier than her though


----------



## grandfloluver

I need a new avatar. I'm getting sick of the one I have now 
So new one here we come


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Just give Les Mis all the awards


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm watching the x-files and mulder and scully are so perfect ahhh i'm going to shoot myself in the face


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> Just give Les Mis all the awards



Agreed!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i barely ever post anything to instagram anymore i just creep on everybody hehe


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> Agreed!



eddie redmayne is basically my soul mate


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> eddie redmayne is basically my soul mate



omg same i love him


----------



## grandfloluver

I'm hungryyyy 

And ready for pll omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so who on here is going to prom besides me and hannah


----------



## grandfloluver

yes we wanna know


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and my bff love Ezra. Well he's her fav and i love wren omg he's smoking and that accent wahhhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

OH MAA GAWSHHHH 

Toby no no no


----------



## MickeyisBeast

NO TOBY IS NOT DEAD NO NO NO NO NO NO

NO
NO
NO ): Noooooooo


----------



## grandfloluver

The body might be wilden's 

Actually that's who I thought it would be before the episode started


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> The body might be wilden's
> 
> Actually that's who I thought it would be before the episode started



I thought it was Wilden's body too, but my brother was like "how would he have the same exact tattoo as the other guy then" which is a good point... but A could've wrote or painted it on him it might not even be a real tattoo.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the best


----------



## MickeyisBeast

josh duhamel from safe haven is married to fergie

...yeah


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> josh duhamel from safe haven is married to fergie
> 
> ...yeah



You're kidding


----------



## grandfloluver

It's supposed to start snowing on and off all the way through Sunday omg I'm excited ahhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> You're kidding



nooooope, and fergie announced she was pregnant this month...

and josh duhamel is 40 and julianne hough is 24! he doesn't look that old


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> nooooope, and fergie announced she was pregnant this month...
> 
> and josh duhamel is 40 and julianne hough is 24! he doesn't look that old



OMG 

I always thought that Julianne Hough was too pretty for Ryan Seacrest so every guy I see her with in a movie I'm like awwww that's so much better lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_are those feelings get them away from me_


did you mean my life


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> OMG
> 
> I always thought that Julianne Hough was too pretty for Ryan Seacrest so every guy I see her with in a movie I'm like awwww that's so much better lol



i know right!
but hey, props to her, i mean seacrest is like a gazillion-aire so she's good to go


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so ready for the weekend omg


----------



## grandfloluver

And we didn't get out of school today bc everyone told us we would so our superintendent was like "this will teach you to not say crap in front of me!" So she made us go in the snow when we weren't supposed to just to show her power. 

#schoollifesucks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

haaaaappy birthday bieber!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

january was zayn
february was harry
and now march is all five of them!

lol i love the 1D calendar.


----------



## LondonUnderground

i got my v festival ticket today i'm so excited ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
beyonce, calvin harris, two door cinema club, basement jaxx, dj fresh, of monsters and men

i'm so excited to see beyonce oooomg


----------



## LondonUnderground

i think i'm getting my prom dress tomorrow woo


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> i think i'm getting my prom dress tomorrow woo



ahhh omg you have to show us!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'd post a picture of my dress but nah i'm keeping it a secret until prom
(lol jk i've shown so many people) butnotmydate


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg what i watched this one beauty gurus videos and look what happened now her picture is hannah's avvie and it's in my siggy what how 

what is going on


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg what i watched this one beauty gurus videos and look what happened now her picture is hannah's avvie and it's in my siggy what how
> 
> what is going on



oh my gosh hahahahaha


----------



## grandfloluver

I look like crap in my prom dress picture so I don't show many people that aren't my closest friends haha no makeup and glasses aren't my most flattering look.


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg what i watched this one beauty gurus videos and look what happened now her picture is hannah's avvie and it's in my siggy what how
> 
> what is going on


She is everywhere


----------



## MickeyisBeast

carlandellie said:


> She is everywhere



omg she scares me so much


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it snowed today :O snow in march in the south? that's crazy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I wanna see Oblivion
not just because it has Tom Cruise and Morgan Freeman, not just because it has an amazingly crazy story line, but because the trailer opened with tom cruise wearing a Yankees hat


----------



## CowboyErin

today is surprisingly a really good day so far


----------



## LondonUnderground

i completely forgot about walking on a dream by empire of the sun i used to love that song


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> it snowed today :O snow in march in the south? that's crazy



it has snowed here since Thursday 

Not used to it haha


----------



## grandfloluver

I got the cutest stuff today omg 
And I had fun 
And that's what matters but really I got cute stuff. No joke


----------



## MickeyisBeast

one way or another
i'm gonna find ya
i'm gonna get ya get ya get ya get ya



because that's not stalkerish at all


----------



## grandfloluver

If I worked for Disney I always said that I would come up and design a lion king roller coaster through the elephant grave yard because I don't really think festival of the lion king is enough representation for it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

rude..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i overreact about everything lol


----------



## grandfloluver

okay that was low


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i overreact about everything lol



Me too 
I spit fire lol


----------



## grandfloluver

And that's not apple bottom jeans boots with the fur low either. 

That's lower than low omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Okay that's in my head now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> And that's not apple bottom jeans boots with the fur low either.
> 
> That's lower than low omg



Omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm 17


----------



## grandfloluver

Spencer is wacked up


----------



## MickeyisBeast

did you know that if you wear a sweater in the spring time the season will automatically change to fall or winter


----------



## grandfloluver

did you know that the best time to wear a striped sweater is allll the timeeee so a normal sweater must be more precious and my reaction to anyone who thinks otherwise:


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## grandfloluver

I am so excited about the Disney Vera Bradley omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg they unfollowed and blocked me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

> _once I asked my English teacher if teachers shipped their students and after explaining what shipping meant she told me that that is literally one of the most popular discussions in the staff room_



life


----------



## grandfloluver

This is getting old. Getting real old.


----------



## grandfloluver

I help with cheer tryouts like in two weeks and I am so pumped about not having to trying out anymore

but like I am not ready to be a senior yet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

justin's really such a good person


----------



## grandfloluver

My trip is this time next month 
ah ah ah ah


----------



## MickeyisBeast

take your sweet, sweet time
i will be here when you change your mind


----------



## grandfloluver

I wanna put pictures on my nails but idk how bad it will look. I don't like how they stick out...but it's worth a try


----------



## LondonUnderground

windows movie maker makes me sad oh my god


----------



## LondonUnderground

i swear 90% of people i'm friends with on facebook went to see justin bieber this week


----------



## grandfloluver

a butterfly tattoo 

i mean_ come on_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friend had this makeup party tonight and the lady did our makeup for how we want it for prom omg and i wanted to buy everything, i bought a lot of good stuff i just love makeup


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lol at our prom theme

_ancient greece_

how


----------



## grandfloluver

Ours last year was cirque de soleil 

It was a little over the top lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oh my god that typo i just sent to hannah


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> oh my god that typo i just sent to hannah



bahahahahaha

It was pretty clever if you ask me omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.barbie.com/activities/fun_games/moregames/babysit/

this was my favorite game when i was little! babysit baby krissy oh my god it was all i did for hours


----------



## grandfloluver

All I ever got on as a kid was my scene gawshhhh i was obsessed with those dolls

http://myscene.everythinggirl.com


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> bahahahahaha
> 
> It was pretty clever if you ask me omg



omg our pact though
we've only got three months left


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> omg our pact though
> we've only got three months left


----------



## DreamBigLiveGrand

MickeyisBeast said:


> http://www.barbie.com/activities/fun_games/moregames/babysit/
> 
> this was my favorite game when i was little! babysit baby krissy oh my god it was all i did for hours



Oh my gosh, that just brought back a slice of my childhood. I replayed it just now and I never remembered it was that simple. But seriously the nostalgia of the sound effects 

Anyways, hello. I'm new here~!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DreamBigLiveGrand said:


> Oh my gosh, that just brought back a slice of my childhood. I replayed it just now and I never remembered it was that simple. But seriously the nostalgia of the sound effects
> 
> Anyways, hello. I'm new here~!



I know right, I didn't remember it being so easy and simple lol

Welcome, I'm Sarah


----------



## grandfloluver

HARRY STYLES

You have a strong voice. [] 
You have a deep voice. [] 
You like older women/men. []
Youre fit. []

You love cats. []
You sleep whenever possible. []
You have curly hair. [] 
Youre the younger one out of your group of friends. []
You care about what others think of you. [x]
You love sappy movies. [x]
2

LOUIS TOMLINSON

Youre funny. [x] 
You arent afraid to speak your mind. [x]
Youre the older one out of your group of friends.[x] 
You like carrots. [] 
You have a higher voice.[] 
You were born on or very close to a holiday. []

You have many siblings. [] 
You have been in a musical before. [] 
You like striped clothing. []
You have pair(s) of Toms. [x]
4

NIALL HORAN

You have an Irish descent. [] 
You LOVE food. [] 
You tend to be more childish. [x]
You have blonde hair. [] 
You have/had braces. [x] 
You are constantly on your phone/computer/etc. [x]
You play a musical instrument.[x] 
You dont read very often. []
You are good at impersonations. []
People often mispronounce your name. []
4

LIAM PAYNE

You have an interesting fear. [] 
You dedicate much of your time to people you love. [] 
You love Disney movies. [x] 
Youre loyal. [x] 
Youre faithful. [x] 
You seem to be the leader of your group of friends. [x] 
You had birth defects. [] 
You have a summer birthday.[] 
You love making people smile. [x]
5

ZAYN MALIK

Youre shy at first. [x] 
You put family first.[] 
You are a very neat person. [x] 
You have tattoos. [] 
You bite your lip when youre nervous. [x]
Youre romantic. [] 
You love chick flicks and other sappy films. [x]
You love deep movie quotes.  []

Youre very protective. [x] 
You smoke. []
5

so i am a tie between zayn and liam 

and if there was some artistic thing on zayn's i would've gotten his for sure


----------



## MickeyisBeast

HARRY STYLES

You have a strong voice. [] 
You have a deep voice. [] 
You like older women/men. []
Youre fit. [] 

You love cats. []
You sleep whenever possible. [x]
You have curly hair. [x] (sometimes it depends lol)
Youre the younger one out of your group of friends. []
You care about what others think of you. [x]
You love sappy movies. [x]
4

LOUIS TOMLINSON

Youre funny. [x] 
You arent afraid to speak your mind. [x]
Youre the older one out of your group of friends.[x] 
You like carrots. [] 
You have a higher voice.[] 
You were born on or very close to a holiday. []

You have many siblings. [] 
You have been in a musical before. [] 
You like striped clothing. []
You have pair(s) of Toms. [x]
4

NIALL HORAN

You have an Irish descent. [] 
You LOVE food. [x] 
You tend to be more childish. [x]
You have blonde hair. [] 
You have/had braces. [] 
You are constantly on your phone/computer/etc. [x]
You play a musical instrument.[] 
You dont read very often. []
You are good at impersonations. []
People often mispronounce your name. []
3

LIAM PAYNE

You have an interesting fear. [x] (Haptodysphoria - An unpleasant sensation derived from touching certain objects.
Common with fuzzy things like velvet, raw cotton, carpet, peaches, kiwi's etc.)
You dedicate much of your time to people you love. [] 
You love Disney movies. [x] 
Youre loyal. [x] 
Youre faithful. [x] 
You seem to be the leader of your group of friends. [] 
You had birth defects. [] 
You have a summer birthday.[] 
You love making people smile. [x]
5

ZAYN MALIK

Youre shy at first. [x] 
You put family first.[x] 
You are a very neat person. [] 
You have tattoos. [] 
You bite your lip when youre nervous. [x]
Youre romantic. [] 
You love chick flicks and other sappy films. []
You love deep movie quotes.  []

Youre very protective. [x] 
You smoke. []
4

aw i'm liam omg


----------



## grandfloluver

_Would he please you?
Would he kiss you?
Would he treat you like I would?_

Okay every time I listen to it I wanna say

Would he please you?
Would he _squeeze_ you?
Would he treat you like I would?

And it's so embarrassing and crazy I think that


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm so happy AVPSY is coming out on the 15th

which means i can stay up and watch it because it's a friday and i'm on  spring break


everything's coming up roses this time for me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Pretty little liars finale!


----------



## grandfloluver

I knew one of the girls was on the A team.  Knew it. Knew it. Knew it. 

but spencer whyyyy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

​


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh mickey what a pity you don't understand
You take me by the heart and you take me by the hand


----------



## I Am What I Am

i haven't watched glee yet but apparently there was Boyfights: NYC Edition so i'm happy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me and my brother are going to be in the yearbook together in a section about siblings oh my god

we had to answer questions and one of them was "what's your least favorite thing about having a sibling that goes to the same school" and i said "having to drive him" and he won't tell me what he said, he better not have embarrassed me!


----------



## grandfloluver

We had a dodgeball tournament today. It actually was entertaining, but we all know I wasn't in it lol never in a million years


----------



## LondonUnderground

ohhhhh my god these 2 girls at school went to see the comic relief taping and at the end of one direction's performance they ran on stage and hugged harry and got kicked out of the recording
no word of a lie omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> ohhhhh my god these 2 girls at school went to see the comic relief taping and at the end of one direction's performance they ran on stage and hugged harry and got kicked out of the recording
> no word of a lie omg



Oh my god


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The lion king is on!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I want to see Oz the great and powerful soo badly.


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> ohhhhh my god these 2 girls at school went to see the comic relief taping and at the end of one direction's performance they ran on stage and hugged harry and got kicked out of the recording
> no word of a lie omg



bahahahaha that's crazy


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I want to see Oz the great and powerful soo badly.



I sorta want to too


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

I may dislike Selena Gomez and it sucks that David Henrie won't be in it, but I'm looking forward to Wizards Return: Alex vs Alex tonight becauseimayhavemisseditfriday
(even if, surprise surprise, the whole thing is about her. there are other characters...)


----------



## grandfloluver

I planned on watching the new wizards thing tonight bc I missed it both nights lol I kept in waiting on David Henrie to show up and when I realized he wasn't I was bummed but....the main reason I'm watching is because of Gregg Sulkin even though his character is a little bland. still worth it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I just finished my trip report from July

which I hadn't updated since Thanksgiving omg. But I knocked out two days so go me. It's done. Yay

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45489592#post45489592


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I like the new pope because the name he chose is the boy version of my middle name heheee


----------



## MickeyisBeast

favorite football team: NY Jets
favorite baseball team: NY Yankees
favorite soccer team: Chelsea FC
favorite basketball team: NY Knicks
favorite hockey team: NY Rangers

one is not like the others


----------



## MickeyisBeast

same michael scott


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Omg Dominic is Matty from Awkward!! I knew he was familiar
Calling it now, he's gonna be evil.

This show would be nothing without Max.
And Mason is my favorite, he could do better than Alex..


----------



## grandfloluver

I have only voted for KCA once and I don't even know who is performing


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Aw I love Austin and ally!
Now they're finally together awwwwww and this is such a good song


----------



## grandfloluver

That was like the first Austin and ally episode I've watched in a while. But it's my fav on Disney channel. And dez is my favorite bahahaha


----------



## grandfloluver

I can't stay focused on dog with a blog idk it doesn't interest me whatsoever. And shake it up -.-


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Remember when I saw Justin Bieber in concert this year?

it makes me sad that that day is over lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Guess what tomorrow is?! 

Pll season finale ahhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzB4DCqodug

wow...
it's funny that you allegedly made him cry? get over yourself.


----------



## grandfloluver

And I mean I take my school given ACT tomorrow too but I mean ha who cares about that? It's not like it's important or anything


----------



## MickeyisBeast

at first i thought people were overreacting but then i watched the video and wow... what a horrible person lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> And I mean I take my school given ACT tomorrow too but I mean ha who cares about that? It's not like it's important or anything



I took the ACT at the beginning of March, good luck lol. It was actually pretty easy besides the science part. I literally guessed on every science question


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I took the ACT at the beginning of March, good luck lol. It was actually pretty easy besides the science part. I literally guessed on every science question



thanks  I am sorta nervous about the math, but bc I haven't used my calculator in three months so I'm rusty on that. The science always seems to suck


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> thanks  I am sorta nervous about the math, but bc I haven't used my calculator in three months so I'm rusty on that. The science always seems to suck



The math was super easy, you're able to do all of it without a calculator! but of course i used mine on every problem to check myself lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> The math was super easy, you're able to do all of it without a calculator! but of course i used mine on every problem to check myself lol



Good! That makes me feel a little better. I am always that person who is paranoid about answers so i always use my calculator on the dumbest stuff lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

haha i know who tried to hack me...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

THERE'S A NEW ADVENTUROUS ADVENTURES OF ONE DIRECTION

and i've only watched like 20 seconds but this girl wrote the creator a letter and said "can you make an episode where harry is dating a girl named sarah"

and then i screamed


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm crying sarah is an old lady oh my god tears


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> i'm crying sarah is an old lady oh my god tears


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


>



harry and me on our date


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg new pretty little liars tonight

hannah we need to live post on here during the show!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> haha i know who tried to hack me...








ughughughughughughughughugh


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg new pretty little liars tonight
> 
> hannah we need to live post on here during the show!



we can and we shall


----------



## grandfloluver

i am so excited about that episode like omg i can't describe

but i don't know what spencer will do but it will blow my mind i'm sure
or i hope


----------



## grandfloluver

the act wasn't bad today but by the science part i knew nothing and i was tired so i was like screw it 

but besides that it was fine


----------



## grandfloluver

Here we go


----------



## MickeyisBeast

This is exciting


----------



## grandfloluver

I wonder if that was toby omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Spencer scares me


----------



## grandfloluver

Ezria just broke my heart </3


----------



## grandfloluver

Ahhhhh i knew toby was alive oh ma lawd


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm so confused what happening this show

Don't break up with ezra omfg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I KNEW TOBY WASN'T DEAD

I just screamed lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I totally called it that Toby wasn't dead man am I on it or what

SPENCER IH MY GOD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Spoby <3 <3


----------



## grandfloluver

Ahhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

Something big is gonna happen at the end. I can feel it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ohhhhhh Malcolm


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Get it onnnnnnnnnn omg otp


----------



## grandfloluver

No Ezria no no no 
Awwwww like wut no


----------



## grandfloluver

Okay I just let out a shocked squeal there for a minute


----------



## grandfloluver

MONSTERS UNIVERSITY 

omgomgomg my fav commercial of the night


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Oh my godddddddddddddddddd


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I knew that was all just part of the plan! Toby is a good guy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Omg they're just going to leave us hanging! Nooo


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh my gosh
oh my gosh 
oh my gosh 
oh my gosh


----------



## grandfloluver

Like is this going the whole Allie twin story route or what because I am thoroughly confused and the summer episodes are gonna be like woah. AND I WANNA KNOW WHAT WAS IN THAT TRUNK.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lol omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ive been sick this whole week, but can't miss school because AP classes and it's surprising how far behind you can get missing one day while taking two art classes.

Today has been the worst sick feeling wise though. Im in bed watching Disney movies on Netflix.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everybody wants to be a cat
Cause a cats the only cat who knows where it's at


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm in love with my current ceramics project.

it's a cylinder "box". on the the lid is a NY Yankees symbol, then around the sides i made pinstripes and tomorrow i'm going to attach "JETER" and "2" so that it looks like a jersey.

i would've done "Cano" "24" but i'm making it for my dad sooo i have to go with his favorite lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i finished my watercolor architecture in painting and tomorrow i get to do my human watercolor! i'm doing justin bieber, i'm really exciting omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i really hope my teacher lets me use this picture for my human watercolor... he said he'd prefer we didn't do celebrities... but i have to... i mean... just look how perfect


----------



## grandfloluver

Like when I think back on how I describe my school, it sounds so dramatic. Like everyday it seems like something happens.

Maybe it is dramatic idk


----------



## grandfloluver

But, prom is in about a month 
yayayayayayayay

Well, I'm not that excited but still


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> But, prom is in about a month
> yayayayayayayay
> 
> Well, I'm not that excited but still



I'm mainly just excited about getting all dressed up lol

I forgot, are our proms on the same night?


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I'm mainly just excited about getting all dressed up lol
> 
> I forgot, are our proms on the same night?



Yeah they are! 

and same lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yessss i can go JB for my next painting project, score


----------



## scarscar93

_FINALLY_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> _FINALLY_



it only took 98 episodes for my life to be complete


----------



## grandfloluver

Cheerleading tryouts tomorrow and I don't have to tryout! 

But I don't wanna be a senior ); I don't wanna grow up wahhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

I am trying to fast before my Disney trip because I know for a fact I'm gonna pig out


----------



## CowboyErin

guys i am officially going to college i just sent in my deposit


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Started drawing Bieber for my watercolor painting whoop.

We're not allowed to grid the paper in painting class since it's an "upper level art class" so that was all free hand and i did better than i thought i would lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Started drawing Bieber for my watercolor painting whoop.
> 
> We're not allowed to grid the paper in painting class since it's an "upper level art class" so that was all free hand and i did better than i thought i would lol



Wow that's pretty good if I do say so myself


----------



## grandfloluver

I almost cried today. Literally almost cried. I DONT WANNA GROW UP ;(


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I love sleepovers with my friends lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Taylor Swift and Ed Sheeran were in my town last night and my friend got to meet them!
I saw Taylor posted a picture on twitter of her during the concert and she went around the arena in the same mechanism Justin Bieber did, but he looked 100 times better


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i think i'm the only person who doesn't like the dooney and bourke patterns... i could get a much cuter bag for much cheaper


----------



## grandfloluver

I went to this gas station to get a snack today and this random girl was like I wish I had as much style as you! And I was like awwwwww <3


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

my dad met taylor swift last night omg
asdfghjkl; he probably saw ed backstage too, i forgot to ask!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

everybody hates spring breakers so far

called it. from the previews the movie just looked like absolute garbage, totally disgusting... and that sucks because i looooove ashley benson and vanessa hudgens!


----------



## grandfloluver

I watched like ten minutes of the kcas and I can't decide if I wanna finish it


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> everybody hates spring breakers so far
> 
> called it. from the previews the movie just looked like absolute garbage, totally disgusting... and that sucks because i looooove ashley benson and vanessa hudgens!



Those two are the only reason I would see it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm just glad Justin and 1D both won the awards they were nominated for

Even though none of them could be there because they're on a tour/a world tour


----------



## MickeyisBeast

not sure how robert downey jr didn't win butt kicker but alright
and bridgit mendler and victoria justice got jipped for best actress...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

there's a kid who used to live down the street from me and now he's a "famous" rapper and he's on a new powerade commercial omg

he rode my bus in middle school


----------



## grandfloluver

We are reading the scarlet letter in English and I haven't even picked up the book on my own and we are on chapter 13. All I do is read summaries because it's boring. And it sucks. To the extreme


----------



## MickeyisBeast

When I say Justin you say Bieber
Justin
Bieber
Justin
Bieber

When I say one you say time
One
Time
One
Time


----------



## grandfloluver

I finished this like months ago but I wanna do some crazy neon rainbow splatter painting with it too


----------



## grandfloluver

I spent about two hours just on his hair. It. Took. Forever.


----------



## grandfloluver

My best friend is like this cheer dictator now and excited about exercising and stunting and she's always been lazy like me and I'm just like WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MY BEST FRIEND BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE THIS NEW ONE. it's getting on my nerves. Forreal.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

3 more days til spring break!!

too bad it's like the north pole here, but we're going to the beach so i'm hoping i can tan a lot, because i need to get tan before prom.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

watching the Boy Meets World Disney World episode :O


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No Celebrity Ever: I think I'll fall in love with that screaming fan that's stalking me.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Call me maybe starts playing on the radio
me: oh my god not again
me:
me: I THREW A WISH IN THE WELL DON'T ASK ME I'LL NEVER TELL


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish on its ability to climb a tree, it will spend the rest of its life thinking its an idiot. -Albert Einstein


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_excuse me but since when did music become this big competition about taste and stuff why cant we just listen to what we want to if you like bieber go listen to him if you like led zeppelin go ahead listen to them if you like my chem go ahead listen to them music is supposed to be fun_

preach


----------



## grandfloluver

It's been snowing all day and if we don't get out tomorrow I am going to e one unhappy girl


----------



## grandfloluver

My brother gets some of his humor from me 

I am proud


----------



## grandfloluver

I hate to say it but I'm actually starting to tolerate and like Perrie. I KNOW I KNOW. I'm trying okay and that's a huge milestone for me lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> It's been snowing all day and if we don't get out tomorrow I am going to e one unhappy girl



omg but it's almost april that's crazy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

remember when i saw one direction in concert


----------



## MickeyisBeast

remember when i saw justin bieber in concert


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the bieber concert was 20 times better than 1d though
but bieber had all these crazy lights and fireworks and props and dancers and video scenes and machines to fly around in and crazy insane dance routines and he sings better but i'm biased
one direction it was literally the five of them and a couch on stage omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the list of people who i want to see in concert has been fulfilled so now the list is
1. justin bieber again
2. one direction again


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg but it's almost april that's crazy


I know it. It's supposed to snow all day tomorrow too 


MickeyisBeast said:


> the bieber concert was 20 times better than 1d though
> but bieber had all these crazy lights and fireworks and props and dancers and video scenes and machines to fly around in and crazy insane dance routines and he sings better but i'm biased
> one direction it was literally the five of them and a couch on stage omg



Seriously though haha that might have been the only prop they used all night. No fireworks or big stage or effects. I still loved it, but it was a tad bit simple lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I know it. It's supposed to snow all day tomorrow too
> 
> 
> Seriously though haha that might have been the only prop they used all night. No fireworks or big stage or effects. I still loved it, but it was a tad bit simple lol



Dannnng

It was a nice couch though hahahahaa, i still loved the show i loved how they had the different seasons and stuff that was reallllllly cute! i think they had a dining table out there at one point right? because we were "invited to join them for dinner" lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Dannnng
> 
> It was a nice couch though hahahahaa, i still loved the show i loved how they had the different seasons and stuff that was reallllllly cute! i think they had a dining table out there at one point right? because we were "invited to join them for dinner" lol



That's true. The whole show was cute and I loved it despite the lack of like technology and stuff. Yeah! At like the very end when they did their final dress change when it turned to some chandelier scene. I have soooo many pictures lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I am sitting at home because no school and then i get a call from my art teacher saying that I need to come up there for prom committee. NO. I want to get out of school to stay away from it. Not get out and come back for some other reason. Wah wah wah


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my bieber watercolor is coming along, i just started the shoes so they're not done yet obviously lol






i enjoy how every single person that walks by my art table has to make the comment "ohh bieber"


----------



## grandfloluver

So I walk into school today with my barely combed hair and no makeup whatsoever...with my glasses and the whole boys soccer team is there. Boys. Soccer. Team. I think I frightened them half to death.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friends and i wanna go to disney for our graduation/senior week

too bad i've got to wait over a year lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

not a cute picture


----------



## grandfloluver

I have no appropriate words


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so out of style


----------



## grandfloluver

Packing it down like it is going out of style

It was never in style


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we got our prom tickets today and they're super cute


----------



## MickeyisBeast

and when i say "super cute" i mean they're literally perfect and now i'm so excited


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> we got our prom tickets today and they're super cute



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## grandfloluver

Man this time next week I will be packing for my trip ahhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



i'll send you pics!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

spring break!


----------



## grandfloluver

We get our prom tickets Monday ahhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

new vampire diaries tonight asdfghjkl; i'm so excited!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

stelena next episode am i EXCITED OR WHAT


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so excited about our drama performance I can't even describe it lol half of it isn't even actual acting stuff though but it's cool. Like we are doing those cool glow in the dark dances like defying gravity did on America's got talent. It's awesome and I'm excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm impressed. Cute icon picture


----------



## grandfloluver

omg


----------



## CowboyErin

Omg guys your proms are so soon mine isn't until like the middle of May. You guys are getting your tickets and everything and I'm not even getting my dress until next week


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> Omg guys your proms are so soon mine isn't until like the middle of May. You guys are getting your tickets and everything and I'm not even getting my dress until next week



ours was in the middle of may last year but now it's the end of april and idk why lol but i'm not complaining


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> Omg guys your proms are so soon mine isn't until like the middle of May. You guys are getting your tickets and everything and I'm not even getting my dress until next week



Omg you will have to show us your dress when you get it!!


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> ours was in the middle of may last year but now it's the end of april and idk why lol but i'm not complaining



huh that's weird haha mine's usually at the end of may so i'm glad it's a little earlier this year



grandfloluver said:


> Omg you will have to show us your dress when you get it!!



i definitely will! i'm going dress shopping with my friend next friday


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Omg you will have to show us your dress when you get it!!



i second this!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my homecoming dress was purple
my prom dress is purple

but i already decided on my senior prom dress color- either gold/champagne color or white. i really want a neutral color next year. or a light pink, like reaaaaaaaaaaaally light pink it's almost white.


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:
			
		

> huh that's weird haha mine's usually at the end of may so i'm glad it's a little earlier this year
> 
> i definitely will! i'm going dress shopping with my friend next friday



ahhhhh good! We will show you ours too! I'm so excited about it


----------



## grandfloluver

I didn't even expect to get a pink/magenta dress like I did. Like I wanted a green or a blue. No. That's not what I ended up with at all. I still would get one but ehh my skin tone looked decent in the pink. 

I might get blue next year idk


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm glad everything worked out


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Life alert commercials lolol


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so ready for my girls day out


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the host was a good movie!

i can't believe the author of twilight wrote that... i mean twilight is so ew and the host is so not ew


----------



## grandfloluver

So I went and got my nails done and we had a blast and laughed a lot but geez. Everyone's nails were super cute. And then there's mine. We all got the same color but they didn't look the same on everyone lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

why this movie didn't win an oscar i'll never know


----------



## I Am What I Am

the 1966 Batman is the movie by which i judge all other movies

for it is perfect and so far no other movie can compare


which is why it is my mission in life to get everyone to watch it


----------



## grandfloluver

Happy Easter


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Easter ((((((


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i can't wait to go to the beach this week!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm not sure if I believe that whole "Say 'Andy's coming' and the toys will fall" thing... what if they fall onto something and hurt themselves? And if you're going with the story plot, the toys are probably 100% sure Andy (or Bonnie, I guess) aren't home if they're out and about, so they shouldn't be worried that Andy/Bonnie are coming...


----------



## grandfloluver

Three more school days. Ahhhhhhhhhh 

In English we always get this crazy topic that no one has ever cared about or heard of and we have to write 400+ words on it. Well today it was 500+. I always complain about the amount, but I always bullcrap my way through it and end up with like 100 more words than the required amount. I don't even know how I do it lol


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I believe that whole "Say 'Andy's coming' and the toys will fall" thing... what if they fall onto something and hurt themselves? And if you're going with the story plot, the toys are probably 100% sure Andy (or Bonnie, I guess) aren't home if they're out and about, so they shouldn't be worried that Andy/Bonnie are coming...



That whole plot bothers me and idk why lol like I don't think I'd do that anyways. Someone asked me if that was true and I was like idk but I'm not the biggest fan lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

in love with the 2013 red sox


----------



## MickeyisBeast

how can you be upset when justin bieber's bodyguard and manager roots for the same team as you?! 

Kenny Hamilton ‏@KennyHamilton 5m
Hate that my Yanks lost today, but it's a long season and I feel really good about this season!  #Yankees
Expand   Reply  Retweeted  Favorite   More


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm actually in a good mood about it, i have so much confidence in this season!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> That whole plot bothers me and idk why lol like I don't think I'd do that anyways. Someone asked me if that was true and I was like idk but I'm not the biggest fan lol



i know right! i bet the characters really hate when people do that lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

couldn't be happier that we have farrall instead of bobby v


----------



## LondonUnderground

i tried ombre nails today and i'm pretty happy with how they came out


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_I play for October_​


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> i tried ombre nails today and i'm pretty happy with how they came out



Did you use a sponge? I saw this one thing on pinterest where she used like one of those makeup applier sponges to ombre her nails and they turned out really good, but i dunno if that would work if i tried it


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Did you use a sponge? I saw this one thing on pinterest where she used like one of those makeup applier sponges to ombre her nails and they turned out really good, but i dunno if that would work if i tried it



yeah, all i could find was an old kitchen sponge lolol i just cut a chunk off and it actually worked pretty well. a makeup sponge probably would've worked better though bc they don't have as many gaps in them


----------



## LondonUnderground

21st june aka best day of my life


----------



## grandfloluver

I already have every bit of my nail polish off that the salon did on Saturday. Every bit. Oh well. 

It just gives me an excuse to repaint them for my vacation


----------



## LondonUnderground

why is it an off day tomorrow. can you not.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

_theellenshow: It's official._






I SWEAR ELLEN IF THIS IS A DAY LATE APRIL FOOLS JOKE I'LL CRY


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JJmDavBXrw&list=UUp0hYYBW6IMayGgR-WeoCvQ&index=2

it's true! finding dory is going to be the sequel to finding nemo!

i am so excited oh my gosh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

but it won't be in theaters until 2015... what is life


----------



## MickeyisBeast

are two threads for the same topic really necessary?


----------



## grandfloluver

I had a workout cheer practice today and OMG we lifted weights and did all these presses and wow I am so weak. I could've rolled on the floor in pain lol like there were some girls who were pressing 130ish and I was huffing and puffing pushing 30 pounds around. It was sad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

are the jonas brothers joking with that music video/song? that was awful... what happened?


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> are the jonas brothers joking with that music video/song? that was awful... what happened?



idk I think the song is _alright_ I guess but the vibe is definitely a little different now. Personally, I am more of a "burning up" girl myself. I don't even know what to say about the music video. Like I liked some parts of it and then others.....ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

Since I am an epic failure at finishing trip reports, I am making a video this time I think. That way I can make it more for my personality and still capture everything that I always like to do. Like I already have some cute ideas so I'm excited!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> idk I think the song is _alright_ I guess but the vibe is definitely a little different now. Personally, I am more of a "burning up" girl myself. I don't even know what to say about the music video. Like I liked some parts of it and then others.....ugh



saaaaaaaaaame i love burning up, even though my least favorite person in the world plays nick jonas' love interest :/



grandfloluver said:


> Since I am an epic failure at finishing trip reports, I am making a video this time I think. That way I can make it more for my personality and still capture everything that I always like to do. Like I already have some cute ideas so I'm excited!



you better send me tons of pictures during your trip!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i leave for the beach tomorrow!


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> you better send me tons of pictures during your trip!!



Ahhhh I will! Tons and tons lol And you send me some from the beach too!


----------



## grandfloluver

I can't wait for this 80 degree weather for my vacation


----------



## grandfloluver

My friend is going on this carnival cruise and isn't the slightest paranoid about all that has happened with carnival cruises. Sheesh I would be. I'm not a cruise fan anyways. She's more positive about it then I would be.


----------



## LondonUnderground

they opened a brandy melville in boston i'm going to jump off a bridge


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I hate long car rides i get so car sick... At least we're almost there, i think...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yankees win!!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

2/3 in yankee stadium i'll take it 
especially after last year


----------



## grandfloluver

I am about to leave the house for vacay ahhhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

I got my ACT scores today. They are pretty good i guess. Me and my best friend made the same thing on it. Great minds think alike


----------



## LondonUnderground

in love with will middlebrooks


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yankees won finally, and seeing the new York rangers play tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

I would seriously wear sunscreen as a scented lotion everyday. I love the smell ahhh


----------



## grandfloluver

I am at the airport!! Prepped and ready to go.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:
			
		

> I am at the airport!! Prepped and ready to go.



Have fun in Disney!! Send me tons of pics!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The beach is so beautiful today  I can't wait to go down there


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I hope Hannah's having fun in Disney, it looked soooo beautiful there yesterday from what I could see through a phone lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Rangers won 4-1 last night against Carolina


----------



## LondonUnderground

13-0 win yes please and thank you 3 homers for midds ugh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hate detroit lol

but we won 7-0 today so it's all good


----------



## MickeyisBeast

APUSH will be the death of me..


----------



## LondonUnderground

fenway park opener and i won't be able to watch it and ugh so many people i follow on twitter are going booooooo


----------



## LondonUnderground

started from the bottom now we're here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MickeyisBeast

come on, feel the noise,
girls rock your boys,
we'll get wild wild wild


----------



## MickeyisBeast

2 homeruns for Cano and the games not over yet!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

wow when was the last time i logged on


----------



## nerdylightbulb

The new FOB album >>>> everything else


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i thought "Just One Yesterday" was my favorite on Save Rock and Roll, but i'm rly feeling "Miss Missing You"


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Screams i love fall out boy


----------



## nerdylightbulb

prays to every god that i get the Fall Out Boy tickets on Friday omf


----------



## nerdylightbulb

So I'll sing to you everyday if it'll make the pain go away. Oh, and I heard you got it, got it so bad 'cause I'm the best you'll never have.


----------



## I Am What I Am

justin bieber's downward spiral certainly is....interesting


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Your hot whiskey eyes have fanned the flame. Maybe I'll burn a little brighter tonight. Let fire bring me back to life.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I Am What I Am said:


> justin bieber's downward spiral certainly is....interesting



i like the tattoo he did. i'd get one, but just "swaggy", not the mouse


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i actually wanted a tattoo that said "swaggy" for a while there before i realized that would probably not be good for future careers.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

annnnnnd another win for the yankees thank gosh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the beginning of this song reminds me of "Rolling in the Deep" and i always think it's going to be that despite my knowing that it definitely isn't.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i can't find an icon i like bleh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

josh > drake


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want so many tattoos, but i don't where to put them #thestruggle


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my bieber watercolor is pretty fantastic if you ask me


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i like Justin Bieber's new haircut, but i don't think it suits him.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i just realized i didn't have a tumblr tab open because i was clicking around and couldn't find it


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i need to get a job so i can buy my own concert tickets instead of only getting them because my sister saw how hyped i was about FOB getting off of hiatus and buying me them for an early birthday/christmas present omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

also so i can buy Jonas Brothers and Big Time Rush tickets bc those are concerts that i will be missing, but wanted to go to sighs


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i don't even know if the Jonas Brothers are even coming near to me, but i know City and Colour is and i can't convince my sister to take me to see him because his concert is in _Oakland_


----------



## nerdylightbulb

yo i am so inept i can't even make things like this, but they're so pretty.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

pretty sure none of my friends like the jonas brothers but they're coming here at the end of July and I must see them


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa7Oz_25DNk

oh my god this is horrible lol she is just not a singer.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm debating whether i want to watch The Carrie Diaries or not. i read the book and it was pretty good. hmm


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm still mad at The CW for cancelling The LA Complex because.... I... don't... know... what...happened.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i also don't know why the girl that plays Tori on Degrassi is leaving because Tori >>> Maya


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i think about boys way too much jesus


----------



## nerdylightbulb

maybe i'll just start a series on Netflix, but i don't know which one. i've kind of been wanting to start Dance Academy, but idk


----------



## disneygirl520

I just want school to end.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i need a laptop wow


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i hate that i finished Freaks and Geeks because it was cancelled for no reason and bleh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

they should put Degrassi on netflix tbh


----------



## I Am What I Am

i bought a tv yesterday and a roku and they're like my new favorite things omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

mulder <3<3<3
scully<3<3<3

MULDER/SCULLY <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## I Am What I Am

my favorite thing about the X-Files is how Scully throws shade at everyone and everything



Queen Scully Empress of All


----------



## nerdylightbulb

[screams] fall out boy
[backflips off car] fall out boy
[punches an alligator] fall out boy





this post is an accurate description of me today


----------



## I Am What I Am

the episode Dod Kalm absolutely WRECKED me because even though they were both only a few hours from certain death (and Mulder a bit closer than Scully), he still attempted to make her laugh ugh BABIES


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i hope people don't read too much into my tumblr tags because 90% of the time, they're just me talking to myself


----------



## nerdylightbulb

any song with Big Sean makes me laugh because "_OH GOD_"


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i can't stop thinking about my ships :'(((((


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i just hurt my elbow moving the mouse omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'M GOING TO FLIP THINGS JESUS H. CHRIST omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

so many people I know are interning at fenway and it's so sad like can I come with you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i made a Derek Jeter/Yankees pot in ceramics and it's sooo perfect, I'm giving it to my dad today


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this episode of the Carrie diaries is just... ugh.
they get back together then break up two minutes later.
Carrie is totally in the wrong, Sebastian is perfect


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> pretty sure none of my friends like the jonas brothers but they're coming here at the end of July and I must see them



I would go see them with you omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I am in love with the food here. Like I have ate so much junk food it's ridiculous. 

And I rode Expedition Everest twice today


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am in love with the food here. Like I have ate so much junk food it's ridiculous.
> 
> And I rode Expedition Everest twice today



gaaah so jealous!


----------



## grandfloluver

I so want to do the CP. not just because me and Sarah can party hardy, because we will have a blast lol, but there are tons of cute boys working this time around down here 

Hubba hubba


----------



## grandfloluver

How many times have I said I was gonna change my avvie

too many


----------



## I Am What I Am

my hobbies include sending mean picture replies to Ryan Murphy on twitter


----------



## I Am What I Am

c'mon Ry Ry TWEET i have a folder full of reaction shots and i'm ready to use them


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Every time, I say I'm going to return here I don't...


Now I am.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> Every time, I say I'm going to return here I don't...
> 
> 
> Now I am.



Hi, Valerie!


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm still sad johnny pesky died
when we went to the game all of the players were wearing the number 6 and everyone was crying in the pre game ceremony and there were candles and pretty decorations around him on the teammates statue


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm so nervous...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

also i think i've bruised my pinky toe and the one next to it... they hurt so badly


----------



## scarscar93

I unblocked this one kid on tumblr because I thought he unfollowed me but he didn't and if I block him again he'll notice.

UGH

(this is the only place left online where I can vent about it)


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and Sarah are such twins it's crazy omg like seriously omg


----------



## disneygirl520

I am refusing to take summer classes by means possible. I don't care if it will help me graduate early! I need my summer!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Me and Sarah are such twins it's crazy omg like seriously omg



haha omg i can't believe we got the same score that's crazy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

actually, i think i sprained my pinky toe, not bruised it ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i cant wait to see all of hannah's disney pics when she gets home!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my house caught on fire the other day, but everyone and the dogs got out okay so there's that. they have to gut the house and then rebuild it from the inside because the inside is awful, but the frame fared pretty okay (apart from the roof that is). we probably won't be able to go back in for about 6 months to a year, but we're in a hotel for now. the dogs don't like it because they have to stay in their little crates more often than not, but the insurance people are trying to find us a rental house.

i just want a nap


----------



## nerdylightbulb

yo the people in the hotel room above us keep running around and waking the dogs up right after they relax


----------



## nerdylightbulb

when i made my tumblr url tlinson, tlinsons was taken which was weird to me hmm


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm glad my grandma bought this laptop omf


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want to use the url grimshocked or niallhorrors, but those are for Halloween SIGHS


----------



## nerdylightbulb

plus i'm too attached to my url to change it


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i changed my about page #swaggy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm going shopping for the second day in a row holla


----------



## nerdylightbulb

this guy looted our house after it burned down wth


----------



## grandfloluver

nerdylightbulb said:
			
		

> my house caught on fire the other day, but everyone and the dogs got out okay so there's that. they have to gut the house and then rebuild it from the inside because the inside is awful, but the frame fared pretty okay (apart from the roof that is). we probably won't be able to go back in for about 6 months to a year, but we're in a hotel for now. the dogs don't like it because they have to stay in their little crates more often than not, but the insurance people are trying to find us a rental house.
> 
> i just want a nap



Oh my gosh! I am so sorry! I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## grandfloluver

Back in Tennessee y'all 

And I don't want to take the ACT tomorrow wahhh


----------



## grandfloluver

I CANNOT EVEN EXPLAIN THE RAGE I AM GOING THROUGH WITH THIS ACT RIGHT NOW. 

my mom signs me up for the writing part. Well, guess what? No one is going to do that including me so she can shove it.  I don't know why I'm so mad anyways because my opinion never mattered in this situation. Rant over.


----------



## grandfloluver

Toy story has been and always will be my favorite movie ever


----------



## MickeyisBeast

5-2 Yankee lead!! the guy on the other team dropped the ball and we scored three hahahahahaha sucks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

OH MY GOD HANNAH YOU'LL NEVER BELIEVE WHAT HAPPENED you're gonna die when i text you this


----------



## grandfloluver

mickeyisbeast said:
			
		

> oh my god hannah you'll never believe what happened you're gonna die when i text you this



ahhhhhhhh 
send it girl send it 
omgomgomgomg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> ahhhhhhhh
> send it girl send it
> omgomgomgomg



typing it right now!


----------



## grandfloluver

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

look at all this boy drama oh la laaaaaaa, i love it


----------



## LondonUnderground

ellsbury and victorino walkoff win :'))))


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I really like the "I Don't Care" song by Icona Pop

IT'S JUST SO CATCHY


----------



## grandfloluver

my sunburn on my chest looks awful omg like i had extra sunscreen on my hand so i just smeared it on, so there is a smeared handprint on my chest and it is really noticeable haha i am going to have to find a solution to that come prom time


----------



## grandfloluver

i am getting ready to post some disney pics on here DDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## grandfloluver

this was like my favorite topiary just because peter pan and it is so cool where it is at


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## I Am What I Am

"Justin Bieber was in Holland yesterday. He went to the Anne Frank house and wrote: 'Truly inspiring to be able to come here. Anne was a great girl. Hopefully she would have been a belieber.' into the guest book






#stop


----------



## grandfloluver

i <3 the flower and garden festival


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> this was like my favorite topiary just because peter pan and it is so cool where it is at



that's my favorite too!


----------



## grandfloluver

mickeyisbeast said:


> that's my favorite too!



t w i n z


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## MickeyisBeast

my Bieber Teen Vogue came yesterday (i got the cover i wanted hehehehehe)

i've been waiting since January for this, when they shot the photo shoot in my state before my concert!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm always intrigued to read about the stories people make up about Justin Bieber, or about how they take something that happened with him and blow it up and make a huge deal out of it.

It's like people always have to make up new reasons to hate him. It's pathetic..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My favorite story so far is the one where some paparazzi/tabloid people went up to Bieber's manager and asked him to say he was Justin's dad and say how much he hated Justin. And the manager, Scooter, just laughed and was like "dude i'm his manager"


----------



## LondonUnderground

sucks that clay was 6 outs from a no hitter


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> my sunburn on my chest looks awful omg like i had extra sunscreen on my hand so i just smeared it on, so there is a smeared handprint on my chest and it is really noticeable haha i am going to have to find a solution to that come prom time



i swear the only place i ever get burnt is on my chest and it's so obvious ugh it sucks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

if anne frank was alive today shes 83 years old
but would she be a belieber


oh my god though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i don't like tampa bay purely because when we went there for a yankees game, they all had cow bells and i just didn't get it because what do cowbells have to do with sting rays


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Awkward. comes back on tv this Tueday! I can't wait!


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> i swear the only place i ever get burnt is on my chest and it's so obvious ugh it sucks



it almost hurts the worst there!  i get burnt everywhere, but the chest has been the most painful for me so far.  it does suck.  hardcore.


----------



## grandfloluver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp0nJp0Pq0M

here's my trip report like video from my trip for anyone who is interested 

#mycameraskillssuckthoughsojustawarning


----------



## grandfloluver

i am glad we don't have school tomorrow

holla


----------



## grandfloluver

i hope roz is in monsters university so bad
she is one of my favs


----------



## MickeyisBeast

12 days until prom :O


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> 12 days until prom :O



I don't even know what to say or think omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't have to pay for a prom ticket though. Thats probably the only bonus I have for working prom committee


----------



## grandfloluver

Austin Mahone is so cute omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The other day in APUSH we took notes about Disney :O


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

yawn
i'm so bored sitting in directed study
i don't want to do these benchmark tests

good news though, i'm finally moving up to college prep in history!
but, my english teacher wants me to stay in on-level. ugh.


----------



## LondonUnderground

second walkoff win this week and a sweep of tampa at home on patriots day yeeeeeeeeeeeuuuh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my best friends and i are going to disney, just the four of us, for our graduation trip 

too bad that's in a year!


----------



## grandfloluver

That's crazy about the Boston marathon 

That stuff makes me nervous lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Four day week this week 
woo hoo 

But we are doing this five mike walk Friday and it is supposed to be freezing and raining. And I don't wanna go if it's going to be like that. I will probably get sick in that weather walking five miles lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

we got report cards today and these are the best grades i've gotten my entire high school career lol

my GPA for this quarter is a 4.4


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just figured out my total cumulative GPA for all of high school and guess who finally reached the "smart people goal" yeaaaah man


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yankees won 3-0 against baltimore yesterday, giving us the second place position! now we're only 1 1/2 games behind first and the season is so young


----------



## LondonUnderground

I can't even begin to comprehend what I'm seeing right now. To think that it happened right outside my hotel and that if I was there now we would have been locked down or evacuated. And to think that I was walking with my friend down those streets just a few months ago makes me feel sick to my stomach and I haven't stopped crying since I found out


----------



## LondonUnderground

It's so sad that people came from the sox game to watch the marathon runners finish and it ended so horrifically. A state holiday, early sox game, elite marathon and bruins game. There's no way this was accidental


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the hunger games: catching fire trailer was A+ gaaah i can't wait for the movie! i loved the second book almost as much as the first


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> I can't even begin to comprehend what I'm seeing right now. To think that it happened right outside my hotel and that if I was there now we would have been locked down or evacuated. And to think that I was walking with my friend down those streets just a few months ago makes me feel sick to my stomach and I haven't stopped crying since I found out



It is so scary I swear it is. I hate stuff like this because it always freaks me out. I have never been to Boston, but still that is so disturbing. Sick and twisted.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

just have to survive one more year (and 30 some days) of high school...


----------



## grandfloluver

I need to take a little kid to build a bear to give me am excuse to go lol I swear those things are so cute. I was so into it as a kid haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've started watching Lost since it's on Netflix, and I may have a larger fear of airplanes now...


----------



## grandfloluver

Sarah I can't wait until we do the CP omg I swear i am so excited about it lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I need to take a little kid to build a bear to give me am excuse to go lol I swear those things are so cute. I was so into it as a kid haha



i used to be obsessed with build a bears
i always think it's cute when i see a couple in there and a boy's making one for his girlfriend


----------



## LondonUnderground

grandfloluver said:


> It is so scary I swear it is. I hate stuff like this because it always freaks me out. I have never been to Boston, but still that is so disturbing. Sick and twisted.



I'm really scared now because the london marathon is this weekend I think


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Sarah I can't wait until we do the CP omg I swear i am so excited about it lol



We are going to have soooo much fun i'm so excited about that!


----------



## grandfloluver

I am doing face auditions first because that is my first choice even though those chances aren't exactly perfect, but at least I will know the results and never wonder. I'd like to work at the grand Flo, the contemporary, or poly too if the other doesn't work out


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> We are going to have soooo much fun i'm so excited about that!



Gosh I know lol 

My dad was like you have roommates you know? And you're okay with that? And I was like oh yeah heck yeah hahaha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I am doing face auditions first because that is my first choice even though those chances aren't exactly perfect, but at least I will know the results and never wonder. I'd like to work at the grand Flo, the contemporary, or poly too if the other doesn't work out



I want to work at one of the monorail resorts too, at the front desk! And if not there, I want to work at Pirates (because I love their costumes) or at one of the rides in Fantasyland


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I want to work at one of the monorail resorts too, at the front desk! And if not there, I want to work at Pirates (because I love their costumes) or at one of the rides in Fantasyland



Me too omg or the jungle cruise because that would be fun I think. Really a MK resort or in the MK lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Eimear you should do the CP too


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ian Somerhalder is one of the main characters on Lost and it's weird because, it's a young Damon


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Since I lost my headphones, I had my mom pick up some new ones for me and she got me 1D ones hahaha


----------



## nerdylightbulb

We are alive here in Death Valley, but don't take love off the table yet. 'Cause tonight, it's just fire alarms and losing you. We love a lot, so we only lose a little. We are alive~


----------



## nerdylightbulb

The only place in this hotel that I have good enough wifi to be able to listen to music is the lobby sighs


----------



## nerdylightbulb

It's not my fault I'm a maniac~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

there's so much to do for prom and so little time


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just want to get my nails done, i love acrylic french tips


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my trip video from july has 566 views and 5 likes

#toopopularfortheinternet


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I'm sad that I can't go see Fall Out Boy this September, but one of the contractors told my mom we might be able to get back into the house before Christmas!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Zouis /(ono)\


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Kacy got me a One Direction blanket because she thought I was sad, but it HAS THEIR FACES ON IT so it's weird to use lol.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> my trip video from july has 566 views and 5 likes
> 
> #toopopularfortheinternet



I haven't seen it! Show meh


----------



## grandfloluver

Some of my toenails are so short that I have to paint them sideways


----------



## grandfloluver

Stunting is my favorite and least favorite part of cheerleading. Dancing is my real favorite, but when stunts hit and look good, it's my favorite.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I haven't seen it! Show meh



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHN1hBtJCCk


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees @Yankees
Our thoughts are with the Boston community. Tonight there will be a special moment of silence & Fenway favorite Sweet Caroline @ end of 3rd.
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorited   More


and this is why i just can't understand why people hate the Yankees... they're putting a rivalry aside and doing something honorable.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> New York Yankees @Yankees
> Our thoughts are with the Boston community. Tonight there will be a special moment of silence & Fenway favorite Sweet Caroline @ end of 3rd.
> Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorited   More
> 
> and this is why i just can't understand why people hate the Yankees... they're putting a rivalry aside and doing something honorable.



Pretty much teared up when I read that earlier. I respect the Yankees a lot more now. we're all on one team tonight


----------



## LondonUnderground

I still am finding it hard to believe that the streets I have such happy memories on now hold such terrible memories for some. I remember just a few months ago we went and watched the sox take batting practice and then we walked back to our hotel and sat almost opposite where the explosions happened, outside in the evening sun eating nachos and enjoying how beautiful life was


----------



## nerdylightbulb

in 6-12 months, we're going to have the nicest house on our block :O


----------



## LondonUnderground

The yankees are displaying the yankee logo and the boston logo together outside the stadium and it says 'united we stand'. I love the way that teams are coming together no matter how long the rivalry has been going on for


----------



## LondonUnderground

the runners in the london marathon will be offered black ribbons and the runners will put their hand over their heart as they cross the finishing line to remember those in boston. my two cities. makes me happy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Pretty much teared up when I read that earlier. I respect the Yankees a lot more now. we're all on one team tonight





LondonUnderground said:


> The yankees are displaying the yankee logo and the boston logo together outside the stadium and it says 'united we stand'. I love the way that teams are coming together no matter how long the rivalry has been going on for



I'm so so so glad the Yankees are doing this, and I know if the roles were reversed Boston would do the same. Definitely amazing that they can have one of the world's biggest rivalries but put all that aside when something like this happens.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 58m
We stand united with the @RedSox: pic.twitter.com/RgMKEOxRmR
 View photo   Reply  Retweeted  Favorite   More


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Boston Red Sox ‏@RedSox 57m
Bigger than the game. Thank you! RT @yankees We stand united with the @RedSox: pic.twitter.com/o9LG4NEqTT
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

awww tho


----------



## MickeyisBeast

literally tears


----------



## nerdylightbulb

and the teARS STREAM DOWN MY FACE


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I want to change my theme, but I don't want to find a new theme. I just want the housekeeping to finish my room so I can sit down somewhere other than the lobby SIGH SIGH


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my hair is v curly today and i can't tell if i like it or not hmmm


----------



## nerdylightbulb

omg HARRY LOOKS LIKE SUCH A BABY IN THIS PIC


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Fall Out Boy is so good I love Fall Out Boy I'm going to tattoo that on my forehead


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the main thing I like about my tumblr theme is that I can have both a long sidebar and a smaller one


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyisBeast said:


> literally tears



ahh this was the daily cartoon in The New Yorker! whoa!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

housekeeping laid out my One Direction blanket on the bed because i left it on the couch omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I wore such a cute outfit today 

I love days like that but then I ruin it the next day


----------



## nerdylightbulb

idk i can't decide if i should be ashamed that i'm 18 and have this or not, but i'm leaning towards no


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> literally tears



I pretty much lost it when I saw that earlier


----------



## LondonUnderground

wow the ribbon patch that the yankees are wearing tonight is beautiful. so much love


----------



## LondonUnderground

Will wrote boston strong on his cleats tonight, and the whole team signed a giant poster with boston strong on it. today is reminding me how much I truly love baseball and how supportive everyone is


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My addiction to Lost is coming to the peak, considering all I can think about at school is coming home and watching the next episode


----------



## MickeyisBeast

10 days till prom *nervousness* *anxiety*


----------



## grandfloluver

none of my guy friends have been to disney


----------



## grandfloluver

Physicals tomorrow 

One of the only times the girls come ahead and take the easy road instead of the boys lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MLB ‏@MLB 12m
Tonight we're all Bostonians. Join @Yankees fans in singing Sweet Caroline after the 3rd inning: http://atmlb.com/10cOUuW 
 Retweeted by New York Yankees
 View summary   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More

Sweet Caroline is such a good song..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees @Yankees 12m
Join #Yankees fans as they send their love to Boston with the singing of Sweet Caroline after the 3rd inning: http://atmlb.com/10cP71k 
 View summary   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More

_Click the link to the live feed and sing along_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I wish I was there... look at all those Yankee fans singing along!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Win or lose tonight, i'm proud! but it'd be nice if we won


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 1m
Dontcha know! @RobinsonCano smacks 3-run homer in 4th to put #Yankees on top, 3-2.
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorited   More


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Neil Diamond ‏@NeilDiamond 20m
Thank you NY Yankees for playing 'Sweet Caroline' for the people of Boston. You scored a home run in my heart. With respect, Neil #OneBoston
 Retweeted by New York Yankees
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorited   More

(he wrote Sweet Caroline) aww


----------



## grandfloluver

I am laughing way too hard at this stuff on my rabbit twitter account. Like I am going hysterical over it oh my gosh


----------



## grandfloluver

That picture was so bad it left Sarah speechless


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> That picture was so bad it left Sarah speechless



bahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahaahha it was pretty bad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yankees won last night!

and the braves lost today... haha there goes their 10 game winning streak


----------



## LondonUnderground

turns out that where the second bomb went off was about a metre from where I sat in the window in Starbucks 7 months ago, and I walked on that very pavement almost every day to get to fenway. wow....


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## grandfloluver

I attract ugly guys


----------



## grandfloluver

I get my prom ticket tomorrow I think! ahhhhhh and they are adorable lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Nick Jonas is at my mall right now... and i'm not there WHAT


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i practiced doing my prom makeup and wow a+ i surprisingly love it go me


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i can't decide if i like the url tlinson or horxns better hmmph


----------



## MickeyisBeast

lololololololololol i now know my favorite quote from Lost... and of course it has to do with baseball.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Top 3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

dynasty (19201964)


----------



## grandfloluver

I can tell you I will be so sore tomorrow from lifting, stretching, and trying to do too many backwalkovers


----------



## grandfloluver

We had another girl fight today. And it was one of my friends. Seriously, my school seems so dramatic I swear lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

the jonas brothers are going back on tour and i want to go to that

but darren criss is going on tour and if i have to choose i'm def picking darren. 

sorry jb y'all had a good run BUT THERE'S A NEW SHERIFF IN TOWN


----------



## I Am What I Am

how rude would i be if i started replying to a certain poster on the "Parents: I don't understand"  thread with this picture:


----------



## I Am What I Am

i haven't watched glee this week yet but apparently it involves

Will being a massive ********* to Blaine and transmisogynistic to Unique 
an unfunny ~identical twin~ plot about Sam
BRITTANY GETTING INTO @#@q! MIT
Rachel auditioning for Funny Girl with Don't Stop Believing (...you have GOT to be kidding me) 
Finn and Puck being skeevy at college (SO over Puck tbh)


----------



## LondonUnderground

no words for what is happening


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Gah, poor Texas, so many lives were lost ):


----------



## MickeyisBeast

This one boy in one of my art classes tried to tell me that the bombing in Boston wasn't that big of a deal because not that many people died...

People still died. Doesn't matter how many.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Tonight's one of my good friends' prom and ahhhh i can't wait to see her pictures!!

Too bad it's raining and windy outside right now and we're on a tornado watch... that's a downer..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

new Vampire Diaries :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

now it's really weird seeing Damon and seeing him as a vampire and not seeing him as Boone and lost on some magical island


----------



## MickeyisBeast

THIS IS THE PROM EPISODE ahsfbanskjfhlsdkjfhldjf yay


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i love this show


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i hope the weather isn't bad next saturday...


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i am getting so mad at the Boston bombing suspects """being Muslim""" factoring into literally every news story because if they truly followed the teachings of Islam, they never would have done that considering most of Islam is based in non-violence.

i'm ?????


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Pictures of you, pictures of me
Hung up on your wall for the world to see
Pictures of you, pictures of me
Remind us all of what we used to be


----------



## I Am What I Am

fox news reports that the bombing suspects aren't Caucasian 

uh they are from Chechnya which is in the Caucasus region

_they are Caucasian_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I love watching all the beauty guru's prom videos


----------



## LondonUnderground

shots fired, second suspect cornered


----------



## LondonUnderground

This is so insanely intense


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this guy lied to me about his favorite team being the red sox and said it was the braves so that i'd talk to him _oh my god_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i can't wait til prom next week basically just so i can spam social media websites with pictures


----------



## MickeyisBeast

some schools have their prom tonight/tomorrow night ahhhh i love seeing people's prom pictures!


----------



## grandfloluver

I have been singing hard knock life all day today because of drama 

All. Day. haha


----------



## grandfloluver

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eg3jqe4S3Fs

This is so absolutely crazy and I could so do it. Like I would do it if I knew it would be socially accepted at school. And it wouldn't be lol but it is so cool omg but it is so unlike me to dress boyish even though it's basically a costume so that would be a little weird just because of my fashion sense


----------



## LondonUnderground

Got heeeeeeeeem!!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

Thank The Lord that guy finally got caught 

He deserves a long miserable road ahead


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm kind of excited that my APUSH practice exam is on the same day as prom... Since I'll have to wake up at 7 am and take a 4 hour long test with no time for a nap afterwards, I feel like I can fall asleep in the limo without being judged, and it means that there will be no time to just sit around and do nothing


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i can't decide what to do about my sidebar frick

there's the one i have now





then this one (which is what i'm leaning towards)





or this one







I JUST DON'T KNOW AHH


----------



## grandfloluver

David archuleta is such an angel and a cutie pie 
He is one of the only celebrity dudes who has not been influenced any way and it's just so darn irresistible

It always bothered me that he didn't win American Idol. I was so rooting for him!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I changed my url TWO DAYS AGO and I already want to change it again bc I rly want the url grirnstyles #thestruggle


----------



## nerdylightbulb

if the new season of Big Time Rush premieres while i'm still stuck in the hotel as opposed to in a rental house i WILL SCREAM because these tvs don't have Nickelodeon


----------



## LondonUnderground

David Ortiz just swore on national television and it was the best thing I have ever seen omg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

4/20? You mean 1/5 reduce your fractions did you even _learn_ math

omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

The montage before was so beautiful and so heartbreaking. they played hallelujah in the background and it started with the people running and the winners with the trophy and then it just went black for a while and it progressed into after the bombs went off and people helping each other and eventually the manhunt yesterday and ended with the people celebrating in the streets after the guy was captured. then everyone in fenway sang the national anthem and it was wonderful


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so this morning i went for a blood test and i was freaking out when the lady took out needle, and she was just like i tell you what i tell all my teenage girl patients, just pretend like you are getting bitten by the white boy from the twilight movie

change twilight to vampire diaries and that would work better


----------



## MickeyisBeast

way to go, Youk- 3-0 Yankees in the 6th!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=diU70KshcjA

Disney Princesses after the movie

whoa, this guy is crazy talented and the editing is spot on


----------



## grandfloluver

I want the eyeliner set from sephora that is in the princess jasmine collection


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NLoSj0_GRs

TACO BELL HAS A DRAW MY LIFE omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

wow who even likes the royals anyways


----------



## grandfloluver

My dress is fixed and ready to go for prom ahhhhhh


----------



## grandfloluver

This time next week I will have my hair done and probably my makeup


----------



## LondonUnderground

neil diamond just sang sweet caroline at fenway omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://nesn.com/2013/04/red-sox-remember-boston-marathon-tragedy-with-tribute-at-fenway-park-video/

so sad


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> This time next week I will have my hair done and probably my makeup



i'll be taking pictures lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

noooooo Boone just died
the first season isn't even over yet and they got rid of my favorite character


----------



## LondonUnderground

all of the videos of people out in the streets of boston singing the national anthem and applauding the police officers are so nice


----------



## LondonUnderground

i wonder if i can convince my parents to get us to go to the marathon tomorrow


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm watching Four Houses and i don't understand why some people decorate their houses the way that they do.



on a completely unrelated note, i just realized that i lost about $100 worth of posters with the house DEEP SIGH


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i can't decide if i want lavender walls or a deeper purple hmmm. i have a few months to decide tho so that's good


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i like my sidebar background, but i think i could find a better picture to put there. i know i want it to be Louis, but if i find a better picture of Niall than of him, i'll use that


----------



## nerdylightbulb

a while ago, Kacy bought me two little, dinky One Direction necklaces-- Niall because he's my fav and Liam because he's her fav and she doesn't like the band-- and somehow, they both survived the fire o_o


----------



## grandfloluver

I am not even that omg


----------



## grandfloluver

I am about to finish reading the delirium series and it's sad because I really like them but the only reason I started reading them because Gregg Sulkin is in the show version of it. But let me just say: I HATE LOVE TRIANGLES GAHHH


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last time btr was here my bffs started talking to this random guy and it turned out to be btr's bfffffff and he brought them up to the front row omg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> last time btr was here my bffs started talking to this random guy and it turned out to be btr's bfffffff and he brought them up to the front row omg



Oh my gosh that's absolutely crazy! And something that would never happen to me haha


----------



## grandfloluver

My best friend had tickets to the Taylor swift concert Saturday and then she realized that it was the same day as prom so she had to sell them. She was so bummed about it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just jumped out of my seat I WAS NOT EXPECTING THE DYNAMITE TO GO OFF in the show
they got me good


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> My best friend had tickets to the Taylor swift concert Saturday and then she realized that it was the same day as prom so she had to sell them. She was so bummed about it



My dad met her last month omg I was so jealous and he didn't even care that he met her lol, I wish I could have gone


----------



## grandfloluver

did you say [puffs inhaler] zayn malik


----------



## grandfloluver

remember _this_ bahahahaha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

no no no this better be a rumor _jelena_


----------



## grandfloluver

definitely not "the look that can launch a thousand lunches" lol
but i know who that look belongs to oh my gosh


----------



## I Am What I Am

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh is school over yet


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Worldwide Trends
Stefan Is Elena's Soulmate




gaaah otp


----------



## I Am What I Am

two more days of school and then i'm free for four months


----------



## I Am What I Am

last Wednesday night was moonlight breakfast so i went with my roommate and a bunch of my sisters. 

there was karaoke and free chik-fil-a


----------



## I Am What I Am

"some people were born today. hello babies welcome to the earth. you missed a bunch of stuff while you were busy not existing. jbiebs did some things you would not believe"


gOD


----------



## I Am What I Am

teach me your photoshop wizardy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Its weird watching Once Upon a Time and seeing Hugo and Claire as Anton and Belle


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm going to need this shirt


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't even really like Duck Dynasty. I mean, I'm not obsessed. I think it's entertaining though lol I am laughing my head off at it right now haha 

But Martin went with his wife to the Orange and White game yesterday. They know where it's at holla


----------



## I Am What I Am

this is like the most frighting picture i've ever seen


----------



## I Am What I Am

i dont get how people hate them THEY ARE LITERALLY THE CUTEST THINGS EVER

FOREHEAD TOUCHES

CHEEK KISSES


ahhhhhhhh my babies i hope they stay


----------



## nerdylightbulb

"and tell her that i stare at her, not because i'm creepy, but because i'm deep"


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my avatar is not working i GIVE UP


----------



## I Am What I Am

WHY IS COLLEGE SO HARD i give up i'm just going to find a sugar daddy


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my icon finally worked he'll ya


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> i dont get how people hate them THEY ARE LITERALLY THE CUTEST THINGS EVER
> 
> FOREHEAD TOUCHES
> 
> CHEEK KISSES
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhh my babies i hope they stay



they're my favorite couple on glee! (mainly because i wish i was Marley)


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

hey howdy hey
i hate when i go on the disboards and can't change my icon
ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

I have a good place to take pics for prom that thank heavens not everybody in the neighborhood will be at. I did not wanna see everyone and their brother taking pics and judging me lol but now I'm happy happy happy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

remember when i saw one direction ahhh yes


----------



## MickeyisBeast

or remember


----------



## grandfloluver

I swear I want to cough up my money to go see 1D again this summer gosh 

And now my best friend is starting to like them and it makes things that much better because I have someone to fangirl over them with at home


----------



## grandfloluver

Like words can't even describe how much I wanna go. So bad. So. So. So. Bad. Lord.


----------



## I Am What I Am

some times i'm sad because some of my favorite glee ships will never be canon and apparently they're rare enough that i can't even find much fic about them


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm excited, but there's certain things i'm not excited for

_like dancing_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGDlVvIGTZk

i've always liked him, but when he opened up for Bieber and I saw him in person it was just asdfghjkl;


----------



## MickeyisBeast

is it n00n season again?


----------



## I Am What I Am

i've officially finished my first year of college


----------



## I Am What I Am

new characters on glee that i want to stay:
marley (my adorable angel princess *U*)
jake
unique
kitty (i really like what they're doing with her now like she's like still awful but a sanatana-level awful and i am okay with that) 


and that's it bye


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i've officially finished my first year of college



I finish mine tomorrow


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> I finish mine tomorrow



do you still have exams?


----------



## grandfloluver

Being the only person in drama who can choreograph dances is hard work I swear lol I am so pooped


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and my best friend left school early today and went to sonic and got cheesecake milkshakes. They were pretty good.....but I LOVE cheesecake


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> do you still have exams?



One more tomorrow.

eugh, Spanish.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> One more tomorrow.
> 
> eugh, Spanish.



eugh. good luck!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i had my acting final today and we had to "audition" for the directing class with two monologues AND I WAS SO NERVOUS  but i was the second one to go so i got it over with quickly. 


and then we watched the directing class' scenes and then we spent the next hour playing games


i miss that class already


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> i've officially finished my first year of college





scarscar93 said:


> I finish mine tomorrow



congrats to both of you!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

omg the Oakland A's winning 13-0 where did this come from they're on firrrre and it's only the 6th inning. props to them


----------



## Darkwing Duck

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg the Oakland A's winning 13-0 where did this come from they're on firrrre and it's only the 6th inning. props to them



I gotta bunch of A's guys on my fantasy team. Thumbs up to them


----------



## grandfloluver

I think it may rain Saturday. More than likely


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> congrats to both of you!



thanks


----------



## I Am What I Am

my best guy friend  gave me all of his juice today.

i hope he realizes that giving me juice is the quickest way to win my heart


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> congrats to both of you!



gracias 

(prepping for my spanish final tomorrow)


----------



## scarscar93

I've been MIA for months and yet I'm still in the top 5 posters on this thread.

go me.


----------



## I Am What I Am

~seaweed you're my black white knight I'VE FOUND MY BLUE-EYED SOUL~


----------



## I Am What I Am

this was my facebook post the second i finished my last exam:

"~I CAN SEE CLEARLY NOW THE EXAMS ARE DONE. I CAN PLAY THE SIMS ALL THE DAY~"


----------



## scarscar93

<3 my newest cover photo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got my nails done for prom today


----------



## nerdylightbulb

they might have found a house for us to move into while our house is being rebuilt so we won't have to live in the hotel anymore!!! prays that my parents like it


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why do larry shippers follow me on tumblr??? i don't know what you want, but you won't find it here, friend


----------



## nerdylightbulb

horxns was a good url, but i missed tlinson too much #thestruggle


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wish i could make those collage thingys that people on tumblr make, but i'm so bad on the computer omf


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 5h
2 #Yankees have posted 3 extra-base hits in back-to-back games: Lou Gehrig & @RobinsonCano. And Cano's done it twice
 Hide summary   Reply  Retweet  Favorited   More

(': so proud


----------



## MickeyisBeast

For APUSH we have a semester movie project for extra credit..

and this semester The Pride of the Yankees is one of the choices! I'm super excited because that's the movie about Lou Gehrig, the guy with what is now known as "Lou Gehrig's disease" and he gives the most famous speech in baseball history _"Today I consider myself the luckiest man on the face of the earth"_


----------



## nerdylightbulb

do u ever cry


----------



## nerdylightbulb

somehow, my copy of Take Me Home survived the fires and I'm ?????/


----------



## grandfloluver

stressful day oh my gosh


----------



## grandfloluver

at the beginning of the day i was like this


----------



## grandfloluver

by the end of the school day i was like this


----------



## nerdylightbulb

some people i s2g


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i would sell a kidney to see Fall Out Boy this September with Panic! at the Disco


----------



## MickeyisBeast

like my prom nails?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

that was a joke... my best friend got me stick on 1D nails for christmas hahahahaha


----------



## I Am What I Am

dramatically sings "A Thousand Years" to my laptop


----------



## MickeyisBeast

American League

1B - Teixeira, Mark
2B - Cano, Robinson
SS - Jeter, Derek
3B - Youkilis, Kevin
C - Stewart, Chris
DH - Hafner, Travis
OF - Gardner, Brett
OF - Granderson, Curtis
OF - Suzuki, Ichiro

straight up yankee ballot for the allstar game


----------



## I Am What I Am

darren criss is going on tour but he's not coming anywhere near me and I'M SO MAD TICKETS ARE LIKE 25 DOLLARS AND MEET AND GREETS ARE 75


FOR 100 DOLLARS I COULD HAVE MET AND SEEN IN CONCERT THE PERSON I ADMIRE MOST IN THE WORLD




dammit


----------



## nerdylightbulb

*listens to The Mighty Fall on repeat for the rest of life*


----------



## grandfloluver

I was so afraid to tell my mom and dad but I was glad I did. Like a huge weight off my shoulders. And if I make it through school tomorrow I will be fine.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> like my prom nails?



Bahahahahaha omg 

They would so match your dress. Imagine if you took one of those wrist pictures of those flowers around your wrist to match your dress hahahaha that is a fashion statement right there


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Bahahahahaha omg
> 
> They would so match your dress. Imagine if you took one of those wrist pictures of those flowers around your wrist to match your dress hahahaha that is a fashion statement right there



pshhh i know right
i should have gotten some bieber nails because his color is purple and boom that would match so perfectly!


----------



## I Am What I Am

why is music so good


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> pshhh i know right
> i should have gotten some bieber nails because his color is purple and boom that would match so perfectly!


It'd be: 
F E R G A L I C I O U S 
definition 
Make them boys go loco


----------



## scarscar93

f i n a l l y going home tomorrow

gah why am I even going to attempt to sleep tonight


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm really sick of people's concern trolling about weight. 
 "i'm only thinking about your health!!! it's not healthy to be that weight!!!"


SHUT UP 


someone else's health is none of your business.


----------



## I Am What I Am

sometimes i remember the RPs with Gaston/Ursula and laugh because those were some good times


----------



## nerdylightbulb

_Niall_


----------



## MickeyisBeast

they cut a good 2 inches off my hair 

jk i'm not one of those girls that cries when they get their hair cut


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this is the south, go big or go home

me and hannah's motto


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> this is the south, go big or go home
> 
> me and hannah's motto



#thebiggerthebetter


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'M TAKING THIS GUYS ADVICE FOR HOW TO DANCE AT PROM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBkfR_0nDAA


----------



## grandfloluver

Less than 48 hours guys

<<<<<<<<


----------



## grandfloluver

I am supposed to do this five mile walk tomorrow and it's outside and the weather aint nice, it's the day before prom, my feet will hurt, no one will be doing stuff at school, and I don't need to go on to get my point across.


----------



## grandfloluver

But on the bright side, I'm not going to have to fix my hair too much tomorrow. I love those days


----------



## MickeyisBeast

On lost they have this thing where they're all like "it's fate the red sox won't win the world series" 

I knew this was my favorite show for a reason


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think one of life's greatest tragedies is that i won't legally be able to drink during the next two seasons of glee


----------



## I Am What I Am

things glee needed more of tonight:

BLAINE

jake/marley being adorable THERE WASN'T NEARLY ENOUGH


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg the Oakland A's winning 13-0 where did this come from they're on firrrre and it's only the 6th inning. props to them



i just saw this and omg alfredo aceves = worst pitcher ever i actually hate him lmao so glad he finally got sent to triple a this week


----------



## grandfloluver

Today was a do nothing day. It was fun and I loved it actually haha


----------



## LondonUnderground

i just went through my youtube history and the first song i listened to after they caught the second suspect was i'm on a boat by the lonely island
i am laughing so hard


----------



## Darkwing Duck

LondonUnderground said:


> i just went through my youtube history and the first song i listened to after they caught the second suspect was i'm on a boat by the lonely island
> i am laughing so hard



Lol great song!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> i just saw this and omg alfredo aceves = worst pitcher ever i actually hate him lmao so glad he finally got sent to triple a this week



omg I KNOW ME TOO he used to play for the Yankees till a few years ago hahah

but god bless y'all got rid of him


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> omg I KNOW ME TOO he used to play for the Yankees till a few years ago hahah
> 
> but god bless y'all got rid of him



i remember he was so good in 2011
then he just crashed and burned
and his era was like 10.91 or something last week lolol
the quote about someone seeing the devil in his eyes during the mexico/canada brawl makes me laugh so hard, i feel sorry for the person who had to tell him he'd been sent to triple a...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> i remember he was so good in 2011
> then he just crashed and burned
> and his era was like 10.91 or something last week lolol
> the quote about someone seeing the devil in his eyes during the mexico/canada brawl makes me laugh so hard, i feel sorry for the person who had to tell him he'd been sent to triple a...



the videos that i've seen of the fight oh my god a+ everyone went crazy and he has like six guys on him


----------



## MickeyisBeast

apparently jelena is a thing again what is this
what is wrong with both of you
what is wrong with all teenagers
if the other person in your relationship is horrible/mean/rude/etc to you YOU DO NOT GET BACK TOGETHER WITH THEM because it will END THE SAME WAY


----------



## I Am What I Am

aww cory montieth is out of rehab YAY


Cory/Lea is literally the cutest relationship i've ever seen I LOVE THEM


----------



## I Am What I Am

...i understand


----------



## scarscar93

one more month(!!)


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> one more month(!!)



YAY


(i was just coming here to post this)


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> YAY
> 
> 
> (i was just coming here to post this)


great minds think alike

& omg that new clip that went up yesterday tho
and i updated part of my profile accordingly


----------



## I Am What I Am

someone just drove through my complex blasting Gangnam Style


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'll be up from 7 am to 2 am tomorrow now that's a party


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2917532&page=1

this is the most bizzare and entertaining thread i've ever read

it starts out as asking what your dining pet peeves are, and someone says buttering the entire piece of bread as opposed to doing it the proper way and breaking it into bite-sized pieces and buttering the pieces individually AND EVERYONE ELSE IS FLIPPING THEIR LID AT THIS. 

how did we get to this point omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

EVERYONE IS SO OFFENDED THAT SOMEONE _DARED _TO TELL THEM THEY'RE EATING A ROLL THE WRONG WAY i'm crying this is so funny


----------



## I Am What I Am

if i ever get married dinner will be served buffet style


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i just spammed hannah with texts freaking out right now

THIS BETTER BE A MISUNDERSTANDING I SWEAR


----------



## grandfloluver

I am not that much of a Selena fan or hater- she is just pretty bland in my eyes, but this Jelena reunion seems so lame to me. And hypocritical on her part. Oh well.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> i just spammed hannah with texts freaking out right now
> 
> THIS BETTER BE A MISUNDERSTANDING I SWEAR



The dramatic part of me is freaking out, but the smart part of me is like it's going to be fine. F-I-N-E. I have the faith!!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

Being stressed over last minute details sucks. I mean completely vacuums the carpet.


----------



## grandfloluver

I dropped my phone three times today. Cracked my case a little at the bottom but it's okay. I was such a ditz all day today omg


----------



## grandfloluver

One of my friend's boyfriend wants to take her to eat at Golden Corral after prom. hahahahaha imagine going to Golden Corral, a buffet, being the only ones in prom clothes hehehehe that would be so embarrassing


----------



## grandfloluver

THANK THE LORD 

boys and their confusing ways


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i accidentally plucked my eyebrows with nail clippers today because i thought that they were tweezers


----------



## disneygirl520

Possible WDW trip August of 2014, it's a while off, but I'll take it!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

there is nothing about this screenshot that i don't like



the episode will probably be horrendous and i will have to angry tweet the entire time.  (((Light's Out was supposed to be a funny episode about Blaine and Nightbird HOW DID WE GET WHERE WE ENDED UP)))


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm still back and forth on whether or not i like miley cyrus' haircut


sometimes it looks like this and i'm like "yes *_________*"






but then other times i'm just like "no"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Possible WDW trip August of 2014, it's a while off, but I'll take it!!!



I've got a possible trip June 2014! Over a year, but I'm still excited lol


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> i accidentally plucked my eyebrows with nail clippers today because i thought that they were tweezers



I've done that before...but on purpose because I couldn't find my tweezers.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm sick on prom day and I had to take a 3 hour exam this morning at school

Sooooooo tired


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, my hair is done but now I have makeup left. That will be another hour I'm sure. This is exciting and stressful at the same time lol


----------



## grandfloluver

And it's pouring the rain 

Booo


----------



## LondonUnderground

sooo this summer i might be going to a nats/mets game and 2 sox games
yes please and thank


----------



## I Am What I Am

so many misconceptions about sororities on the CB right now


why


----------



## LondonUnderground

there's a photo of me at a sox game every summer for the past 3 years can't break the combo starts with baby 13 year old me and ends with 15 year old me time for 16


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the dude in the Starbucks drivethrough was hella rude today for no reason. excuse u tim


----------



## nerdylightbulb

they finished filming Big Time Rush yesterday :'''''(

but i'm excited for them to move on to other projects so idk how to feel


----------



## I Am What I Am

my guy friend gave me five boxes of juice just because he knew i love juice


----------



## nerdylightbulb

you're just TOO BLIND TO SEE, but in the end you know it's gonna be meeeeeeeeee~


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom won't buy me Fall Out Boy's album yet and i've dropped hints literally every time we go out.

and by that i mean, i say "will they have Fall Out Boy's new album at *place we're going to*?"


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why does Perrie Edwards wear so much makeup? i think she'd be prettier if she wore a little less hm


----------



## nerdylightbulb

aND ALL THE BOYS ARE SMOKING MENTHOLS AND THE GIRLS ARE GETTING BACKRUBS


----------



## nerdylightbulb

we're all fine and growing old~


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i only plugged in to save rock and roll


----------



## LondonUnderground

i would say i'm bad luck for sports teams cuz the sox haven't made postseason since i became a fan but the first year i was a bruins fan they won the stanley cup soo


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i got a set of sports bras because for some reason they don't sell them one to a package and i wanted a white one so the other one is bright yellow and i don't own any shirts that it'd look good with so i wore it with my gold-ish tank top and idk if they clashed or not, but idc


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wore that bra inside out all day today omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Nicki Minaj looks v pretty in some pics and then freaky in others i don't know what to believe


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my twitter is literally the most annoying thing in the world and then i wonder why no one follows me on there


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want to wear my Niall tshirt but i don't have it anymore i'm sad


----------



## nerdylightbulb

cries over Fall Out Boy


----------



## I Am What I Am

god bless


----------



## I Am What I Am

spoiler sources that refuse to spoil.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think that a majority of the people who tried to get tickets to darren's tour have literally never bought concert tickets in their life because the entitlement and whining and complaining i am seeing w o w


----------



## I Am What I Am

h o w


----------



## MickeyisBeast

prom was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much fun oh my god

i honestly was not expecting it to be that great


----------



## I Am What I Am

i really love kristen stewart omg


she's so fab


----------



## LondonUnderground

17-7 best record in the MLB hollaaaaa


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm so excited to hear all about hannah's prom  and tell her all about mine

we love to gossip


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> 17-7 best record in the MLB hollaaaaa



that's actually pretty fantastic compared to where they were at this time last year, major props


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> that's actually pretty fantastic compared to where they were at this time last year, major props



nvr 4gt bobby v


----------



## I Am What I Am

"I can hear you now talkin to your friends 
Sayin yeah, girls hes come a long way 
From draggin his knuckles and carryin a club 
And buildin a fire in a cave

But when you say a back rub means only a back rub 
Then you swat my hand when I try 
Well, now what can I say at the end of the day 
Honey, Im still a guy"


super gross ew


----------



## I Am What I Am

uggggggggggggghhhhhhh  so over jennifer lawrence tbh 


also really over the way everyone worships her she's not even that good of an actress jesus


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> i'm so excited to hear all about hannah's prom  and tell her all about mine
> 
> we love to gossip




we are blessed with the gift of gab


----------



## grandfloluver

nerdylightbulb said:


> why does Perrie Edwards wear so much makeup? i think she'd be prettier if she wore a little less hm



omg
i think the exact same thing. i mean sometimes, less is more lol


----------



## grandfloluver

i think i look weird in a lot of makeup
i have only seen a few pics from last night, but gosh i don't even look like myself


----------



## LondonUnderground

Robinson cano has a child???


----------



## LondonUnderground

Oh my god my dad just booked a holiday to DC and boston this summer I'm so excited omg I am weeping my friend is interning for weei and she said I can come and sit up in the booth and watch some of the game and go to the locker room and I cannot even


----------



## grandfloluver

I am loving this marathon on abc family right now


----------



## grandfloluver

I ain't going on vacation. Boo. My parents think it would be best if I looked at colleges instead. What fun. Almost has me crying from the joyous fun that sounds like


----------



## I Am What I Am

she is literally the cutest thing and her clothes are amazing i want them


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw


----------



## LondonUnderground

having a problem trying to process that in around 80 days ill never ever have to do anything gcse related ever again and ill be on my way to washington dc and boston


----------



## LondonUnderground

i don't think anyone understands school until they're educated here. i have exams back to back every day for 5 solid weeks in 11 separate subjects. i have to learn about 4 books including shakespeare with 4 different essay structures for each, the triple science award aka 3 exams in biology, chemistry and physics, all of maths including geometry, trig, algebra and statistics, all about food as well as a 60% overall coursework portfolio that took almost a whole year, a foreign language including writing essays and speaking to be marked by an examiner, a 2 hour english language paper (got one of the best marks in the country when we did in in january hollaaaa) a 1 hour 30 paper about analysing a business, 2 religious studies papers which would be easy but the ethics one involves learning a load of quotes from the bible, a long as hell paper about the cold war and a long paper about britain in the 50s and ww2

i am legit ready to just throw myself off a cliff it's really fun living in the country where the kids are even more tested than the kids in asia
not


----------



## I Am What I Am

In 1921, early suffragists often donned a bathing suit and ate pizza in large groups to annoy menit was a custom at the time.





can we bring back this practice or


----------



## nerdylightbulb

what if i could find a tumblr theme that i didn't have to excessively edit the html on for it to look nice

what if


----------



## nerdylightbulb

do i ship Ziam or do i not? a constant struggle


----------



## nerdylightbulb

all i know is Zouis ♥‿♥


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Robinson cano has a child???



*what*

99.9% sure he doesn't


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MY FRIENDS MET NICK JONAS TODAY
because he's in NC filming a movie (near to us)

I WILL MEET HIM BEFORE HE LEAVES


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> what
> 
> 99.9% sure he doesn't



Idk!! I follow a Yankee fan on twitter and he was talking about it
I had no idea
Cano looks like he's about 10 lmao not old enough to have a child


----------



## grandfloluver

I flip out every time I hear the backstreet boys


----------



## I Am What I Am

sigh i really need to learn to drive


----------



## grandfloluver

Spell out your name with songs

Heart Attack
Alive
Never say Never
Na Na Na 
All time Low
Hair


----------



## I Am What I Am

i still think this fastpass+ idea is weird


----------



## I Am What I Am

we could have had it aaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## nerdylightbulb

changes theme for 5th time in two days


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want a tattoo that says "you are what you love, not who loves you" bc i cry every time


----------



## I Am What I Am

when singing, do not pronounce the "er" at the end of words such as "forever"

instead, sing "ah" such as "and forevah". the audience will hear "forever" and you won't go out of tune. 


it's just a pretty good idea to avoid "r"s while singing altogether (exceptions may apply)


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i kept wishin she had blonde ambition and she LET IT GO TO MY HEAD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

yo so, "Alone Together" goes like:
I don't know where you're going, but do you got room for one more troubled soul? I don't know where I'm going. but I don't think I'm coming home. *And I said, "I'll check in tomorrow if I don't wake up dead".* This is the road to ruin and we're starting at the end.

then "Rat a Tat" goes like:
Are you ready for another bad poem? One more off key anthem? Let your teeth sink in. Remember me as I was not as I am. *And I said. "I'll check in tomorrow if I don't wake up dead".* I kept wishing she had blonde ambition and she'd let it go to my head.


and the first time i realized, i was like !!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

never over this tbh


----------



## I Am What I Am

By 3 a.m., the party had thinned out. But a few hardy souls gathered around a baby grand piano, where Glee star Darren Criss was leading a singalong with a group of media types including Mother Jones co-editor-in-chief Clara Jeffery, Vanity Fair blogger Juli Weiner and CBS News executive assistant Jackie Alemany.
After burning through Rehab and My Girl with the group, Criss finished with a heartfelt solo rendition of When You Wish Upon a Star.
This being 2013, several guests shot video of the impromptu recital. Another high-powered guest, whose phone had died, had a simple request.
If you dont email that video to me tomorrow, she said, I will hunt you down.

-Vanity Fair Bloomberg Party: Hollywood And DC Get Sexy At WHCD Post-Party


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Idk!! I follow a Yankee fan on twitter and he was talking about it
> I had no idea
> Cano looks like he's about 10 lmao not old enough to have a child



maybe that guy's delusional lolol
i've never heard of this before, that's gonna be really sad if i didn't even know my favorite player had a kid
but i doubt he does lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wish i could say ??? and !!! irl


----------



## nerdylightbulb

people who don't tag their stuff on tumblr aggravate me and most times i only follow them due to obligation


----------



## nerdylightbulb

unless they run a blog dedicated to one thing and then i know what to expect


----------



## nerdylightbulb

people who think their tumblr is a sacred place that no one can ever find


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wish i could unfollow this one guy on tumblr, but he was hella rude to me when i tried to leave an rp with him in it and i'm nhft


----------



## nerdylightbulb

makes 1000 indirect posts in an attempt to make him unfollow me first


----------



## nerdylightbulb

do u know how often i want to punch Harry Styles in the face


----------



## grandfloluver

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> we could have had it aaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll



I used to love this show! Like when I used watch it, I shipped Katara and Aang. And now I watch it and I'm like what the crap was i thinking because now I ship Katara and Zuko so hard. Like it makes more sense to me that way now lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

grandfloluver said:


> I used to love this show! Like when I used watch it, I shipped Katara and Aang. And now I watch it and I'm like what the crap was i thinking because now I ship Katara and Zuko so hard. Like it makes more sense to me that way now lol



i mean, i like Aang and all but i think Katara/Zuko makes more sense with their storyline and i LOVE the opposite water/fire dynamic they have


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ap exams in 2 weeks :O


----------



## grandfloluver

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> i mean, i like Aang and all but i think Katara/Zuko makes more sense with their storyline and i LOVE the opposite water/fire dynamic they have



I like Aang too but not with Katara. He is practically a baby compared to her. I don't even know why I thought they went good together like Katara and Zuko's storyline would.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am sort of embarrassed that I watch duck dynasty 
But it is just so good


----------



## disneyanney

My family loves Duck Dynasty! It's very popular.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Cinderella is on!! My favorite movie ever 

Then Peter pan is on aka my second favorite movie


----------



## I Am What I Am

grandfloluver said:


> I like Aang too but not with Katara. He is practically a baby compared to her. I don't even know why I thought they went good together like Katara and Zuko's storyline would.



yeah i feel like Aang still had a lot of growing up to do but Zuko/Katata gaaaaaaaaah *________*


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm gonna write a Lilo fic *prays for myself*


----------



## I Am What I Am

she looks like a fairy-tale princess *u*


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i almost used two variations of the word realize in my first sentence this is not off to a good start


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Perhaps the realization should have struck Louis sooner than it actually had, but the moment that he figured out that there was a problem with the way that hed been living for the past few years is when he finds himself face to face with an empty refrigerator. Again.


so far so good


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Darren Criss ‏@DarrenCriss 1m
Bday Almond Macarons for my Boo (...and me) mandilane http://instagram.com/p/Yq4r5hD1F2/ "


this is a weird tweet the link doesn't go to anything w h a t


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i exited the document once i finished that sentence


----------



## nerdylightbulb

gOD YOU ARE SO PRETENTIOUS AND IF YOU WERE HALF AS INTELLIGENT AS YOU THINK YOU ARE, YOU'D BE THE SMARTEST PERSON ON THE PLANET AKA YOU'RE AN IDIOT


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm definitely taking a little next year.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Darren Criss ‏@DarrenCriss 1m
My idiot friends who know my Twitter & Instagram passwords should check what profile they're using before they post pictures of them baking."


god


----------



## I Am What I Am

the best part about my major is that i can do the disney college program AND study abroad. 


study abroad because i want to and ALSO I AM AN INTERNATIONAL TOURISM MAJOR TRAVEL WILL HELP and the college program because all business majors need to do a paid internship.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

I'm currently writing a paper while listening to Disney World park music


----------



## I Am What I Am

Natasha Romanov my queen better than all ur faves


----------



## I Am What I Am

the fact that some people believe the holocaust was a lie like w t f are u smoking


----------



## I Am What I Am

also some people don't believe in dinosaurs???? LIKE WHAT???


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Legit reasons to hate Justin Bieber:

He said rape happens for a reason.
When asked to try out veganism he made a big show of gagging on and spitting out a vegan steak that had been ordered for him.
When he visited Anne Franks house, he wrote in the guest book that he hoped she would have been a belieber."

ugggggggggggghhhhhhh super gross


----------



## I Am What I Am

Natasha Romanov my badass queen of everything ur faves could nEVER


----------



## I Am What I Am

in case it wasn't obvious i am ALL about the ladies 


we need more ladies in everything


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm writing a novel where the two main characters are ladies.  also lesbians. 



they are sometimes joined in their adventures by their male friend. who is gay.


i'm excited I WISH I WASN'T SO SELF CRITICAL WHILE WRITING THOUGH IT MAKES IT REALLY HARD TO GET ANYTHING OUT.


----------



## I Am What I Am

wHAT


----------



## I Am What I Am

men


----------



## I Am What I Am

Rhody is perf i don't know why he isn't in more stuff ((((yes i do))))


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> the fact that some people believe the holocaust was a lie like w t f are u smoking



I _know_

Some Holocaust denier followed me on tumblr a few months ago and I was just like, "what did I do to deserve this"


----------



## disneygirl520

What did you do? Text me, then put the phone down and run away.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the fox news commentators are literally so dumb i swear to god


----------



## I Am What I Am

_almost_


----------



## I Am What I Am

he is literally the cutest man i've ever seen and his eyes wOW


----------



## MickeyisBeast

why are all my friends meeting nick jonas BUT ME

i must meet him before filming is over HE WAS MY FIRST CELEBRITY OBSESSION


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wish i could think of new url frick


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my halloween url is going to be rockyhoranpictureshow lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

i don't really consider nick jonas that cute anymore and it's all because he cut his hair



i mean it's his hair and he can do what he wants but still.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why are urls so hard


----------



## I Am What I Am

course, i'm not really attracted to anyone anyway. 

i mean there are people i find attractive but i don't find anyone attractive in a "TAKE ME HERE TAKE ME NOW I WANT TO DO THINGS OF A SEXUAL NATURE WITH YOU" sort of way


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i kinda wanna use yatomlinson but that's rly close tlinson so i might as well not


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm watching a lifetime movie


----------



## nerdylightbulb

once i watched a lifetime movie about a woman who's daughter died then she got pregnant with a demon????


----------



## I Am What I Am

nerdylightbulb said:


> once i watched a lifetime movie about a woman who's daughter died then she got pregnant with a demon????



w h a t


----------



## MickeyisBeast

crying at the comment my friend just left on one of my prom instagram photos


----------



## I Am What I Am

i once saw a lifetime movie where the abusive boyfriend looked like Steve from Blue's Clues.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

got my simplified human form back from being on display...
it's a girl on a laptop, wonder where i got that inspiration from


----------



## disneygirl520

Type a paper for finals or watch Wreck-it Ralph? Hmmm...let's just say Vanellope is about to cross the finish line.


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> got my simplified human form back from being on display...
> it's a girl on a laptop, wonder where i got that inspiration from



That is really cool!


----------



## I Am What I Am

the mom in this movie is SO DUMB



protip: when 18 girls end up pregnant in one school year, and your high school already has a daycare center for students ABSTINENCE ONLY EDUCATION ISN'T WORKING JESUS H. CHRIST.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> That is really cool!



thanks


----------



## disneygirl520

My new room is what keeps me inspired.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the girls are real dumb too but i'm willing to let it slide since they're young.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> My new room is what keeps me inspired.



That is super cute!


----------



## I Am What I Am

they didn't notice their friend was passed out until now?


----------



## disneygirl520

grandfloluver said:


> That is super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## disneygirl520

My very favorite moment of Wreck-it Ralph occurs within the last minute! I love all of it, but the last minute before the credits is my favorite.


----------



## I Am What I Am

drake bell talks a lot of crap for someone who was in a live action fairly oddparents movie


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> drake bell talks a lot of crap for someone who was in a live action fairly oddparents movie



Bless this post


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Why has he not showed up to my doorstep with chocolates yet?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

we're moving into a house Wednesday praise jeebus


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i kinda want to change my tumblr url to unrealliampayne, but that's long as heck


----------



## I Am What I Am

:


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> Why has he not showed up to my doorstep with chocolates yet?







This is me because he hasn't


----------



## scarscar93

My primary motivation for getting good grades is that I can use my grades as an excuse to buy myself stuff.


----------



## I Am What I Am

why don't they let him dance more because daaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## grandfloluver

But when he does I be like


----------



## scarscar93

What if Disney did an animated Bollywood musical

what if, maaan


----------



## grandfloluver

Jk more like this


----------



## I Am What I Am

she is delightful i hope she sticks around


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> But when he does I be like





grandfloluver said:


> Jk more like this



oh my gosh lololololol


----------



## scarscar93

last night I noticed how much he looks like a guy I went to high school with and now it's awkward


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> My primary motivation for getting good grades is that I can use my grades as an excuse to buy myself stuff.



I do the same thing. The other day I stood in the store convincing myself that I could by new nail polish because "I'm a good person."


----------



## scarscar93

my poor friend Tiffany is going to get this gif from me quite a bit from now on


----------



## disneygirl520

I want to be in a play again! College and work overwhelming me....not giving me free time....


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I do the same thing. The other day I stood in the store convincing myself that I could by new nail polish because "I'm a good person."



I got myself these earrings because I got an A on a huge presentation.

Granted, a 90, but it was an A dangit.


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I got myself these earrings because I got an A on a huge presentation.
> 
> Granted, a 90, but it was an A dangit.



Those are so cute, and a 90 is definitely an A. I bought this hat along with some other stuff because I actually got myself ahead on homework.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the one thing that the SVU agents are neglecting to realize that even though she LOOKS like a little girl, she's NOT. she is almost a grown woman


----------



## I Am What I Am

Princess Protection Program should have ended with Carter and Rosie getting together SORRY NOT SORRY


----------



## disneygirl520

Once my contacts come out I can be certain I will do nothing productive for the rest of the day.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

what a coincidence


----------



## I Am What I Am

_soon_


----------



## I Am What I Am

omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think i'm the oldest person on this board now whoops


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> i think i'm the oldest person on this board now whoops



I thought I was the oldest, how old are you?


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> I thought I was the oldest, how old are you?



i'm almost 19, how old are you?


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> i'm almost 19, how old are you?



Almost 19!


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> Almost 19!



when's your birthday?


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> when's your birthday?



May 20th, when's yours?


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> May 20th, when's yours?



you've got me beat by 2 and half months! mine's August 6th


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> you've got me beat by 2 and half months! mine's August 6th



Lol at least we're close.


----------



## I Am What I Am

/tagged/me


----------



## disneygirl520

Why am I so blind?


----------



## scarscar93

I turn 20 in October. 

actually it's more like


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> omg



omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i turn 19 in July, but i don't wanna because 18 sucked enough tyvm


----------



## disneygirl520

I can't believe I turn 19 in less than a month, I feel like I just turned 18 not too long ago.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

finding nice people to roleplay with is a struggle, but when you find them, THEY'RE LIKE THE BEST PEOPLE EVER


----------



## scarscar93

same


----------



## I Am What I Am

ahh what do i watch now

do i keep watching criminal minds

or do i start the tudors 


ahhh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want to major in enviromental studies and then join the peace corp, but on the other hand


no


----------



## scarscar93

forever one of my favorite moments on this show


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> forever one of my favorite moments on this show



omg


----------



## scarscar93

but my favorite scene ever involves buster, a racist puppet, and non-dis-friendly words


----------



## scarscar93

oh grod i'm 4 followers away from 400 on tumblr

yipe


----------



## scarscar93

if he's not in any of the new episodes i'm cry


----------



## I Am What I Am

one of my favorite AD gags involved the Charlie Brown christmas special


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> one of my favorite AD gags involved the Charlie Brown christmas special



yess


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> yess



it cracks me up EVERY TIME. Especially Tobias'


----------



## scarscar93

*grumble grumble* back when i was in the kingdom keepers fandom we only had one book in the series. with good cover art!


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> it cracks me up EVERY TIME. Especially Tobias'



oh gosh

hard-boiled eggs

but that gag was my life when I walked out of my math final last week


----------



## scarscar93

w h a t


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> *grumble grumble* back when i was in the kingdom keepers fandom we only had one book in the series. with good cover art!



i tried reading that series but they're on book, what? 50? 65? 12? it's too many and more keep coming.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i tried reading that series but they're on book, what? 50? 65? 12? it's too many and more keep coming.



it gets increasingly juvenile with each installment

I couldn't make it through the third one.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm tearing up fRICK LOUIS


----------



## I Am What I Am

think i'm going to start The Tudors


----------



## nerdylightbulb

imagine how much more productive i would be if i didn't like boybands i probably would have won the nobel peace prize by now


----------



## I Am What I Am

fandom bloggers tbh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the first time i was ever attracted to Louis Tomlinson was when i saw a crappy ~punk~ edit of him with awful tattoos then he got a bunch of awful tattoos and now i want to climb to the rooftops and scream about how much i love him


----------



## I Am What I Am

roku is awesome


----------



## I Am What I Am

and today Cardinal Wolsey will be portrayed by Dr. Grant from Jurassic Park


----------



## I Am What I Am

the breast has made its first appearance


----------



## I Am What I Am

Katherine


----------



## I Am What I Am

i can't tell is this is Jane Seymour or not because like every woman was named Jane or Mary back then.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I Didn't Want You To Like My Status: A new novel by me


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh hey it's Bessie Blount hey girl hey


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> I Didn't Want You To Like My Status: A new novel by me



that sounds like my autobiography


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh Katherine ((


----------



## I Am What I Am

ANNE BOLEYN awww yis


----------



## I Am What I Am

i was hungry and went looking for food and remembered that i had a chocolate bar in the freezer aw yis


----------



## I Am What I Am

little Mary is SO CUTE omg


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh my god the yankees lost to the Astros

and pettitte was pitching
what even is this


----------



## LondonUnderground

Can we just skip the next 84 days so I can be in dc already


----------



## disneygirl520

My classes need to start being more interesting.


----------



## LondonUnderground

disneygirl520 said:


> My classes need to start being more interesting.



will it ever be as boring as a 50 minute shakespeare essay is the question


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> oh my god the yankees lost to the Astros
> 
> and pettitte was pitching
> what even is this



THEY DESTROYED US

i did not see that coming lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

'Cause I wanna wrap you up
Wanna kiss your lips
I wanna make you feel wanted
And I wanna call you mine
Wanna hold you hand forever
Never let you forget it
Yeah, I wanna make you feel wanted


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friends and i have this unspoken competition and i've been losing since the start

well today it was spoken about

and now i have a chance to catch up


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Baby you a song
You make me wanna roll my windows down and cruise
Down a back road blowin stop signs through the middle
Every little farm town with you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Heading down south to the land of the pines
I'm thumbing my way into _North Caroline_
Staring up the road and pray to God I see headlights
I made it down the coast in seventeen hours
Picking me a bouquet of _dogwood flowers_
And I'm a-hopin' for _Raleigh_, I can see my baby tonight

So rock me momma like a wagon wheel
Rock me momma any way you feel
Hey momma rock me
Rock me momma like the wind and the rain
Rock me momma like a south bound train
Hey momma rock me

(i like songs that talk about my state... plus this one is just all around fantastic.)


----------



## nerdylightbulb

throws self off cliff


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i love LOUIS


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my life


----------



## grandfloluver

Words can't describe how sick i am of school and some of the people on it -.-


----------



## grandfloluver

I wish I could ice-skate 

How many times have I said that? 
too many


----------



## MickeyisBeast

to press send or to not press send

i pressed it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

you would think with the amount of episodes of Lost that I watch daily, I would know the numbers by heart, but I don't...

4 5 16 22 43?????????????

4, 8, 15, 16, 23 and 42 

dang it i only got two right, that's pathetic


----------



## disneygirl520

I just want to sleep forever.


----------



## disneygirl520

If you didn't want to talk to me that's fine, but why did you have to make me think you did?


----------



## I Am What I Am

the fact that i still have three and a half months of vacation left though what am i going to do


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> the fact that i still have three and a half months of vacation left though what am i going to do



SAME.

At least there's the new AD season and Monsters University to look forward to.


----------



## scarscar93

bb Buster, the true star of the show


----------



## I Am What I Am

when AD airs, my brother and i are planning on marathoning the entire season


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> when AD airs, my brother and i are planning on marathoning the entire season



I'm considering making my own version of Lindsay's famous tank to wear as I marathon the season.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> I'm considering making my own version of Lindsay's famous tank to wear as I marathon the season.



do it


----------



## I Am What I Am

Teamocil!


----------



## I Am What I Am

literally do not know why glee insists on making Floursack de Bergerac the new ~lead guy~ when they have THIS GUY right here.  he's cuter and more talented.


((((actually i do know why dammit glee you are the worst))))


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## nerdylightbulb

some people's tumblr urls make me ?????????


----------



## I Am What I Am

people who still think using black/brown/yellow face is okay ):<


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have the same dress as the one the new mom from Dance Mom's wore to the competition last episode omg


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## nerdylightbulb

some girl i was talking to got mad at me bc i told her i didn't like her otp because it was so drama filled omg


----------



## I Am What I Am

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh i remember why i don't care for Maeby/Lindsey plot in this episode


trans* misogyny how about NO


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my ear hurts


----------



## I Am What I Am

for a really long time, i desperately wanted straight hair. 

this is my hair in its natural state:





but i used to hate it so much because "_it's not good hair nobody on tv or movies has this kind of hair it can't be right_ and i begged to get it relaxed starting when i was _five_

because everyone who was considered pretty or to have pretty hair had straight hair and i never ever saw any woman who had hair like mine.

so like...representation really matters


----------



## scarscar93

my older brother called me so I answered with my best "heeey brother" but I don't think he got the joke -_-


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Omg Regina the evil queen is on lost too

Belle, the giant, and Regina are all on lost
Once upon a time is like a lost reunion


----------



## scarscar93

I think I saw a prostitute at the Grand Floridian once but I feel like the weird stories thread wouldn't be able to handle that. It was quite the juxtaposition. And for all I know it could have just been a woman who likes to walk around in a corset, fishnets, and super-high heels.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Woman: I'm smart
Patriarchy: Well you're probably ugly then
Woman: I'm creative
Patriarchy: You mean unattractive right?
Woman: I have all these incredible accomplishments
Patriarchy: Yeah but look how ugly you looked doing them
Woman: I have value
Patriarchy: Not if you're ugly lol
Woman: I'm conventionally-attractive & posted selfies on my blog
Patriarchy: I'm so sick of these empty-headed chicks only caring about their looks. Just because you are attractive and get attention from men doesn't mean you are special or deserve respect. Why don't you read a book or do something productive with your life you dumb ****"


----------



## I Am What I Am

huh. in profile view it becomes incredibly obvious that i have Black features


i mean it's always noticeable but in in profile it becomes increasingly so


----------



## grandfloluver

I am laughing so hard at this dumbo story me and my friends are making up rght now oh my gosh


----------



## grandfloluver

We get out of school on my birthday 

And I am having a Tinkerbell birthday cake because YOLO 
actually I hate the saying yolo. Like despise


----------



## grandfloluver

Wow I wasted my 9,000th post on that


----------



## grandfloluver

I got four followers today on twitter. I was like woah that's random


----------



## I Am What I Am

yesterday my brother told me that i sound like Adele when i sing 


which is pretty much the best compliment i've ever gotten. 



(i believe him about that because i KNOW he's heard me belt out "Skyfall")


----------



## I Am What I Am

sometimes i cry because lea michele is so adorable


----------



## disneygirl520

I have an art test tomorrow. I have a take home math quiz due tomorrow. I hung out with friends all day. Oops.


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## scarscar93

gonna try and show my brother Most Popular Girls in School

this should be good


----------



## I Am What I Am

"hello students. welcome to my math class. we will be having a class trip this year, the first ever math field trip in history. its to hell. here we are"



yep


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Are you KIDDING me


----------



## disneygirl520

I want to be a teacher because there are far too many bad teachers in the world.


----------



## disneygirl520

When my art history teacher says "don't worry, I'll be putting the pictures on the board so you can see them." If you are going to do that you need to make the picture either larger or more clear than they are on our papers.


----------



## disneygirl520

Please summer can you get here now?! I can't deal with this much longer!


----------



## scarscar93

without fail every year I end up with a teacher who gives that first-day speech of "this isn't just a [subject] class, this is a _life_ class"

barf


----------



## MickeyisBeast

go ahead and ship Delena

i'll keep stefan for myself then


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm going to enjoy this movie _very_ much


----------



## I Am What I Am

eeeeeee mia tweeted about the Girl Most Likely trailer THEY'RE SO CUTE ahhhhhh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i decided on what to get for my 3rd tattoo and i'm getting it soon. he'll ya


----------



## nerdylightbulb

wait frick i think that the idea and the placement would not work together my foot is not big enough


----------



## grandfloluver

Flea market Montgomery has been stuck in my head all day lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

we finally have a house to move into!

but i don't get to watch Big Time Rush this week so is it really worth it


----------



## nerdylightbulb

if i wasn't so in love with tlinson, i'd probably change my url to hairestyles lol


----------



## grandfloluver

nerdylightbulb said:
			
		

> we finally have a house to move into!
> 
> but i don't get to watch Big Time Rush this week so is it really worth it



Aww yay!  

I am recording it as we speak! It's about time for a new one if you ask me lol


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so loving this Disney week on destination America


----------



## nerdylightbulb

grandfloluver said:


> Aww yay!
> 
> I am recording it as we speak! It's about time for a new one if you ask me lol



ya, it just sucks that it's the last season


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i changed to hairestyles let's see how long that lasts


----------



## grandfloluver

nerdylightbulb said:
			
		

> ya, it just sucks that it's the last season



Gosh I know it. I hate that. I dread the finale so much because I will probably be an emotional wreck. Hopefully not, but probably


----------



## grandfloluver

I almost cried two or three times during the hannah Montana finale. I did not take that well lol


----------



## scarscar93

of course none of the shows I really want to start watching are on Netflix.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Im new to this thread and have no idea who anyone is or what any of you are talking about, but uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

hi. c:


----------



## nerdylightbulb

yo.


i am watching a tattoo show and i just want to get mine NOWWW #thestruggle


----------



## big_thunder_girl

nerdylightbulb said:


> yo.
> 
> i am watching a tattoo show and i just want to get mine NOWWW #thestruggle



Tattoos are cool ;~; but i cant get one cuz
•my mom would murder my face
•Ow
•my dad would hurt me
•ow
•ow
•ow


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm cold and tired and hungry, and I don't wanna go to school tomorrow. 

I feel like I am always whining on here lol hope y'all don't mind.


----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm cold and tired and hungry, and I don't wanna go to school tomorrow.
> 
> I feel like I am always whining on here lol hope y'all don't mind.



Well, at least you'll be another day closer to summer


----------



## I Am What I Am

i went and saw Iron Man 3 today

omg

omg

oMG


my pepper/tony feels and my rhodey feels ahhhhhhhhhhhh I WANT A WAR MACHINE MOVIE


----------



## big_thunder_girl

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm cold and tired and hungry, and I don't wanna go to school tomorrow.
> 
> I feel like I am always whining on here lol hope y'all don't mind.



Im cold, tired, and sad. I dont want to go to school today.
:'c so I know how this feels


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> Well, at least you'll be another day closer to summer



True, today is my last day of actual classes, then I just have two finals and three paper standing between me and summer.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm all done learning!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

first to 20 wins in the majors, yoooo


----------



## disneygirl520

My art history teacher is holding our test grades at ransom until 90% of the class does the course evaluation.


----------



## LondonUnderground

bruins, sox and celtics all won last night yay


----------



## disneygirl520

Why oh why do I have to work today!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

booooo


----------



## disneygirl520

My school gives out free bubble wrap for finals week!


----------



## I Am What I Am

lol omg BURN


----------



## grandfloluver

My birthday is in about three weeks 

wahhh I don't know what to think about that


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QYOm85hGg4

this was on tv last year when i was in boston.. fav advert ever


----------



## grandfloluver

I like James' haircut now. When he first cut it I was like eeehhhhh but now I sort of like it


----------



## LondonUnderground

so weird to see pictures of boston before the big dig with giant bridges running through the middle of the city


----------



## LondonUnderground

it's weird for my grandparents to see pictures from when we go to boston bc they used to go pre-big dig


----------



## LondonUnderground

oh you, mlb


----------



## LondonUnderground

i'm in love with every song disclosure have ever put out wow


----------



## grandfloluver

I am already picking out the songs for my video for our October trip. That is my favorite time to go down there of all time


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't even really like Nicki Minaj whatsoever, but I like her song Marilyn Monroe


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the new BTR is up for free on iTunes I'M SO HAPPY but first i have to download iTunes lol


----------



## grandfloluver

My English teacher spazzed out today during class. Like she's old, so it wasn't that unexpected. But it was still like what do we do when our teacher is saying these words that don't make any sense and really aren't even words and she's staring off into space? Needless to say, it was interesting.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

now it's time to listen to James' cover. i'm scared since i'm not actually the biggest fan of his voice ahhh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom said she'd buy me BTR and 1D posters for the rental house praise jeebus


----------



## nerdylightbulb

thank god this doesn't suck because i love James and i would be sad if it did


----------



## nerdylightbulb

2 minutes left in my itunes download then i have to download the episode i'm gonna cry i'm so happy I LOVE BIG TIME RUSH


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the other day, i was like "wait, do i still love BTR? the struggle." then i cried because i realized i lost all of my BTR stuff and i was like ya


----------



## nerdylightbulb

itunes is almost done SCREAMS


----------



## grandfloluver

nerdylightbulb said:
			
		

> thank god this doesn't suck because i love James and i would be sad if it did



I loved it. James' voice is sorta nasally, but I thought at times that his voice actually complimented the song. I love James and James is my fav so yeah lol but in all honesty, Carlos would and can blow that song out of the water. His voice is still like ahhhhh to me haha


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so ready for summer I can't even stand it


----------



## I Am What I Am

i watched the Achievement Hunters videos for the surgeon simulator and omg i don't remember laughing harder at anything


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## nerdylightbulb

NOOOOOooooooooooooooooo I'm cry


----------



## big_thunder_girl

banana


----------



## LondonUnderground

I Am What I Am said:


>





I Am What I Am said:


>



i literally cried with laughter when i watched that video


----------



## scarscar93

I legit love how 50% of Animal Crossing bloggers on tumblr are earnest and cheerful in their approach to the game while the other half is cynical and dirty-minded.

It makes for gr8 reading.


----------



## I Am What I Am

LondonUnderground said:


> i literally cried with laughter when i watched that video



SAME i've watched all three of the surgeon simulator videos and omg actual tears


----------



## LondonUnderground

I Am What I Am said:


> SAME i've watched all three of the surgeon simulator videos and omg actual tears



omg i just watched the one when they're in space 
i'm screaming


----------



## MickeyisBeast

am i allowed to still post prom pictures on instagram a week later?

i mean altogether i've only posted two... compared to everyone else's 70934 i think i should be allowed to

and so i will

it's not my fault i just got the CD of new pictures in and they're ALL SO CUTE


----------



## I Am What I Am

if i ever get married it is definitely going to be a kid-free event.


----------



## grandfloluver

Okay like I hate this pic but it's the only one I have at the moment lol but this is prom picture time!!!  
Sarah's dress is forever my favorite though


----------



## scarscar93

I don't know who to be in the murder mystery ugh


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I don't know who to be in the murder mystery ugh



#disboardproblems


----------



## I Am What I Am

fire awaaaaaaaa-ayy


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> Okay like I hate this pic but it's the only one I have at the moment lol but this is prom picture time!!!
> Sarah's dress is forever my favorite though



Hannah's dress is forever my favorite

there's like no photos of just me so i cropped this one hahaha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"Name a state that doesn't have an 'E' it's harder than it seems!"

what...

North Carolina

(South Carolina, Iowa, California, Florida, Missouri, Mississippi, Indiana, Illinois, Alabama, Arkansas, Alaska, Hawaii, South Dakota, North Dakota, Montana, Idaho, Virginia..)


----------



## grandfloluver

I love jolly ranchers


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> "Name a state that doesn't have an 'E' it's harder than it seems!"
> 
> what...
> 
> North Carolina
> 
> (South Carolina, Iowa, California, Florida, Missouri, Mississippi, Indiana, Illinois, Alabama, Arkansas, Alaska, Hawaii, South Dakota, North Dakota, Montana, Idaho, Virginia..)



Haha that's funny.
also Ohio, Michigan, Rhode Island....


----------



## disneygirl520

Dear English paper,
Sorry you are not getting written.
Sincerely, I'm lazy


----------



## grandfloluver

So Liam and Danielle apparently broke up 






Oops I mean






I just didn't think they matched idk it didn't fit IMO


----------



## MickeyisBeast

When a cute boy sneezes I dont say bless u because I see that god already has


_oh my god_


----------



## grandfloluver

I like Payzer better than zerrie still. But, I like both of them better than haylor. Gosh that was just like knife to the stomach 

Elounor is my fav because they are perfect~


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> I like Payzer better than zerrie still. But, I like both of them better than haylor. Gosh that was just like knife to the stomach
> 
> Elounor is my fav because they are perfect~



1. Louis and Eleanor
2. Niall and food
3. Liam and Danielle
4. Zayn and Perrie
5. Harry and Taylor


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> 1. Louis and Eleanor
> 2. Niall and food
> 3. Liam and Danielle
> 4. Zayn and Perrie
> 5. Harry and Taylor



That is my exact order too o m g


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MY UNCLE JUST MET NICK JONAS

but it's okay i have 6 months left to meet him before he leaves my city


----------



## disneygirl520

When I am actually on my laptop and not one my i pod I am amazed at the selection of smilies on the DIS


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my first ap exam is this friday and my second one is next week


----------



## nerdylightbulb

and I said I'LL CHECK IN TOMORROW IF I DON'T WAKE UP DEEEAD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

puts obnoxious tags on every picture of Louis i reblog


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i found a desk at the antique store that my mom promised to buy me when we're redecorating my room after the house is rebuilt if they still have it hell ya


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> MY UNCLE JUST MET NICK JONAS
> 
> but it's okay i have 6 months left to meet him before he leaves my city



AHHHHHHHHHHHH 

I hope you meet him omg then I'll be jealous, but that is perfectly okay because it's Nick Jonas


----------



## nerdylightbulb

this is my favorite picture because i identify on a spiritual level with the guy in the background


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i have problems every time i try to upload a new icon i'm suing


----------



## nerdylightbulb

whenever i delete my hoarded urls, crazy Larry shippers take them.


----------



## grandfloluver

nerdylightbulb said:
			
		

> this is my favorite picture because i identify on a spiritual level with the guy in the background



Oh. My. Gosh. 
bahahahahahaha


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm crying


----------



## nerdylightbulb

whenever niall and louis are photographed together, a piece of me dies


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i just realized that i'm probably never going to be able to replace any of my older Kevin Jonas posters and now i'm sad


----------



## disneygirl520

Zoology exam in the morning. I'm stressing out! Wish me luck?


----------



## I Am What I Am

the weirdest thing about college is that i suddenly have FRIENDS


and like...a LOT of friends. 
like if i want to do something, i have someone to do it with.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

disneygirl520 said:


> Zoology exam in the morning. I'm stressing out! Wish me luck?



good luck!!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

what the hell is up with the one direction fandom and their belief of an evil ~management~


----------



## I Am What I Am

this kid is beating a man and singing "don't you dare. don't you dare, ugly man, hurt my mother" over and over and it's going to be stuck in my head forever


----------



## scarscar93

bless


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I Am What I Am said:


> what the hell is up with the one direction fandom and their belief of an evil ~management~



they're the cray ones that no one likes to talk about.

except themselvves


----------



## scarscar93

listening to a new album and it's just


----------



## LondonUnderground

in 44 days i'll be FREE
i finish school on friday... and then i have to get through 6 weeks of long answer exams

oh well year 7-10, 12 & 13 finish on like the 24th july so i'll be in dc before my school has officially finished for summer damnnnn


----------



## Cinderella8

LondonUnderground said:


> in 44 days i'll be FREE
> i finish school on friday... and then i have to get through 6 weeks of long answer exams
> 
> oh well year 7-10, 12 & 13 finish on like the 24th july so i'll be in dc before my school has officially finished for summer damnnnn




I finish in two weeks, 17 days counting those who need to take exams, but  most/some of us won't. At our school, if you get an A and an A for the two semesters in a class or an A and a B then no exams.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Cinderella8 said:


> I finish in two weeks, 17 days counting those who need to take exams, but  most/some of us won't. At our school, if you get an A and an A for the two semesters in a class or an A and a B then no exams.



ahh i'm jealous. i live in england and we do gcse's so my future basically depends on how i do in the next 6 weeks in 11 different subjects ahhhhhhh. it's compulsory for everyone in the country to do the same exams ):


----------



## Cinderella8

That stinks.. but good luck!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

1 test and 1 paper down, now only 1 more test and 2 more papers stand between me and summer vacation.


----------



## grandfloluver

My hair has looked cute for the last two days. I was proud of my simple outfit today. We had a testing day so we didn't do anything most of the day

holla~


----------



## grandfloluver

Eimear have you had your prom yet?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i had three little five dollar One Direction dolls-- Niall, Louis and Harry-- that my mom bought me because she was buying my brother $15 video game. then they got burned up in the fire so she felt bad about it and bought me four the next time that we went to Target because they only had Niall, Louis, Harry and Liam. SO THE LAST TWO TIMES WE WENT TO TARGET, THEY STILL DIDN'T HAVE ZAYN AND I WAS GETTING A LITTLE AGGRAVATED. 

then we went to Kmart and they had Zayn so now i have all 5 yay!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

nerdylightbulb said:


> i had three little five dollar One Direction dolls-- Niall, Louis and Harry-- that my mom bought me because she was buying my brother $15 video game. then they got burned up in the fire so she felt bad about it and bought me four the next time that we went to Target because they only had Niall, Louis, Harry and Liam. SO THE LAST TWO TIMES WE WENT TO TARGET, THEY STILL DIDN'T HAVE ZAYN AND I WAS GETTING A LITTLE AGGRAVATED.
> 
> then we went to Kmart and they had Zayn so now i have all 5 yay!!!



I'd be okay as long as I have a Harry. Harry rocks!!!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Cinderella8 said:


> I'd be okay as long as I have a Harry. Harry rocks!!!!!



Niall and Louis are my favs, but I do have a soft spot for Harry bc he was my fav for a short time a few months ago~


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i need to think of a new title for my blog frick


----------



## disneygirl520

Okay 6-8 page paper it's just you and me now.


----------



## scarscar93

"_I just want a cute boyfriend_" I say to myself as I play Animal Crossing for three solid hours.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i love Kanye West


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why don't more people like Of Monsters & Men?? they're so great


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'd sell my soul for Fall Out Boy tickets or a 3DS or pretty much anything i don't actually care much about my soul


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm going to join the illuminati


----------



## nerdylightbulb

isn't it messed up how i'm just dying to be him?


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> why don't more people like Of Monsters & Men?? they're so great



I KNOW, OMG

saw them on SNL and that made me want to see them live even more



nerdylightbulb said:


> i'd sell my soul for Fall Out Boy tickets or a 3DS or pretty much anything i don't actually care much about my soul



I'm on the verge of throwing away my textbook money on the AC3DSXL bundle

because New Leaf looks so beautiful and perfect and wonderful and I NEED


----------



## nerdylightbulb

scarscar93 said:


> I KNOW, OMG
> 
> saw them on SNL and that made me want to see them live even more
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the verge of throwing away my textbook money on the AC3DSXL bundle
> 
> because New Leaf looks so beautiful and perfect and wonderful and I NEED



their music calms me down so much and they're so great and SIGH



that sounds like a good idea to me~~~~ lol i think if my mom doesn't decide to buy it when it comes out, i'll beg her to get it for me for my birthday since it's coming out i think in June and my birthday's in July. that's an a+ plan


----------



## nerdylightbulb

whenever i tell anyone i like pop punk, they think it's a joke because pop punk has become kind of a joke. it's a struggle


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i'm so confused as to whether John Green is trying to be ~ pseudo-intellectual or if he knows that most of his metaphors sound like they're written by a seventh grader.

he kind of reminds me of Taylor Swift in that respect


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> i'm so confused as to whether John Green is trying to be ~ pseudo-intellectual or if he knows that most of his metaphors sound like they're written by a seventh grader.
> 
> he kind of reminds me of Taylor Swift in that respect



maybe he just wants to be a more believable teen narrator by using the kind of metaphors teens would come up with?

eh, I've only read LFA and it had "DEBUT NOVEL" written all over it


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i love Fall Out Boy with all of my heart like SO MUCH, but i think the fact that Pete Wentz is so good at associating with teen angst still even though he's in his thirties speaks volumes for his lack of maturity lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Liam Payne is so _cute _and that being said, he's the only member of One Direction that I've never been ~attracted~ to lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i wish he'd grow back out his hair and wear it curly, but i LOVE how he has it now


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i am in love with every boy ever, i think


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i like Simple Plan's first two albums then i forgot about them and never bothered to catch up with them


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i can't get into Imagine Dragons, but apparently everyone else can


----------



## MickeyisBeast

That was a nice three hour nap


----------



## MickeyisBeast

This year's seniors motto thing is "13est you've ever seen" because the 1 and 3 apparently look like a b?????? But really it looks like 13-est and that makes no sense

And they also have "class of 2013, best you've ever seen" which also sucks because you can do that with any graduating year in high school right now, 2014 2015 and 2016 all sounds good with that too


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> This year's seniors motto thing is "13est you've ever seen" because the 1 and 3 apparently look like a b?????? But really it looks like 13-est and that makes no sense
> 
> And they also have "class of 2013, best you've ever seen" which also sucks because you can do that with any graduating year in high school right now, 2014 2015 and 2016 all sounds good with that too



Our seniors saying is like that! It's like a 13oss. I think it's stupid but whatever it aint my class lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Pawn Stars is so stupid, but i watch it every time it's on


----------



## grandfloluver

I am going to end up buying Demi's entire album


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my favorite one direction song isn't even a one direction song it's harry singing "isn't she lovely" at his audition and it's only like 40 seconds long


----------



## disneygirl520

My fingers hurt from typing, but I am honestly super proud of myself, I typed a six and a half page paper today! it's not very good, but I can edit tomorrow, at least I have words on the page.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> My fingers hurt from typing, but I am honestly super proud of myself, I typed a six and a half page paper today! it's not very good, but I can edit tomorrow, at least I have words on the page.



What was the paper about?


----------



## disneygirl520

Just bought this for my mommy!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

isn't she looovely
isn't she woooonderful
isn't she preeeecious
less than one miiiiiiinute old


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> What was the paper about?



Why poverty should not affect a student's education.


----------



## disneygirl520

okay, so I got a 94 on my art history test. How?! I guessed on practically every other answer.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

even if they stars and moon collide
i never want you back into my life
you can take your words and all your lies
oh oh oh i really don't care
oh oh oh i really don't care


----------



## MickeyisBeast

and you work so hard to get me just to let me go
yeah you put me in the spotlight just to steal the show


----------



## I Am What I Am

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## scarscar93

2 tumblr followers away from 400

yipe


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> even if they stars and moon collide
> i never want you back into my life
> you can take your words and all your lies
> oh oh oh i really don't care
> oh oh oh i really don't care



omg that's my favorite so far


----------



## I Am What I Am

babe


----------



## scarscar93

_when i was a boy i dreamed a lot
of wonders i loved but soon forgot
now im old and the dreams have changed
the palisade is all rearranged_
but if my bodys a temple thats built from the ground
and my soul is created by a shape of a sound
THEN ALL THAT I LOST WILL SOON BE FOUUUUUUUUND
ooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooohhhhh


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> omg that's my favorite so far



mine too!! i still have like five songs left to listen to though haha
without the love is my second favorite so far


----------



## scarscar93

why are all the cute swimsuits so expensive


----------



## I Am What I Am

i don't like miley cyrus' hair tonight but i'm going to give it a pass because it fits in perfectly with the theme


----------



## nerdylightbulb

once, i made a tumblr post that got over 3000 notes, but i got no followers from it


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i've been into 1D for about a year now and i still haven't written any fic. i need to get on that


----------



## disneygirl520

8 AM math final we will never be friends.


----------



## disneygirl520

Okay, one more test down, now I only have two more papers to turn in, an I will officially be done with my freshman year of college!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

really don't care is my new favorite song
demi is perfect (as is cher)


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> really don't care is my new favorite song
> demi is perfect (as is cher)



It's my jam as of yesterday


----------



## I Am What I Am

that time i made a joke on "what celebrity do you look like" thread and someone took me seriously


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i have to pack because we're moving tomorrow!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

ahhhh remember the tom daley phase


----------



## I Am What I Am

one of darren criss' favorite nicknames growing up was "daisy" and i find that super adorable *u*


----------



## I Am What I Am

i've finally started reading the song of ice and fire books 


Jon Snow, Sansa, Dany, and Arya are my babies 



Joffrey should die in a fire



everyone else I'm eh about so far


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> ahhhh remember the tom daley phase



ah yes


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> ah yes



Good times good times 
I still want to buy the book he wrote


----------



## disneygirl520

I love perler beads!


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> Good times good times
> I still want to buy the book he wrote



I didn't know he wrote a book I'm a poor excuse for a former fangirl 



disneygirl520 said:


> I love perler beads!



That's so cute!


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> That's so cute!



Thanks!


----------



## disneygirl520

I made this one without a pattern, I think it's pretty good considering that.


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> I didn't know he wrote a book I'm a poor excuse for a former fangirl



haha well I was a bit obsessed. It's his autobiography and I am 99.9% sure that it would push me into the perfection that is Tom Daley again if/when I read it


----------



## disneygirl520

No finals tomorrow, meaning I get to sleep in as late as I want.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sleeping until 11 might be one of the greatest things in the world.


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## I Am What I Am

why would you ever need this


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> why would you ever need this


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


>



my friend posted it on my fb page and said "me when my billionaire husband with no other relatives dies"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i have to do a timeline of turning points in american history and one of the years is 1994 and when i googled it i found this

1994 - New York Rangers Win Stanley Cup.

i'm sure my teacher would love it if i included that.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I belong with you
You belong with me
You're my sweetheart


----------



## I Am What I Am

the anniversary of the dropping of the atomic bomb on Hiroshima is my birthday


----------



## disneygirl520

I turn 19 in twelve days....what what?!


----------



## I Am What I Am

my, my,
i could never let you go
mamma mia
here i go again
my, my
how could I resist you?


----------



## I Am What I Am

you're so hypnotizing
You've got me laughing while I sing
You've got me smiling while I sleep
And I can see this unraveling
Your love is where I'm falling 
So please don't catch me


----------



## I Am What I Am

people who worship Disney completely smh


----------



## I Am What I Am

my interest in Doctor Who has declined rapidly since Moffat took over the show but I keep watching in the hopes it'll turn back into the show I once loved


----------



## I Am What I Am

google logos are like my favorite things ever


----------



## I Am What I Am

glee is doing an original song in the finale and i'm listening to it right now AND I LOVE IT



it also helps that my babies blaine and marley are singing it


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## MickeyisBeast

ap language exam tomorrow


----------



## disneygirl520

Guys, I am done with my first year of college!!!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> ap language exam tomorrow



You'll be fine. 

AP Lang is the calculus of English; if you can do well on that, AP Lit will be a breeze.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> You'll be fine.
> 
> AP Lang is the calculus of English; if you can do well on that, AP Lit will be a breeze.



Thanks! I actually feel fairly confident because my teacher finally taught us the best strategy for answering the multiple choice questions but ANXIETY


----------



## scarscar93

The new Hyperbole & a Half post is so accurate I cried.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The APUSH exam is next Wednesday, and I'm just thinking "please APUSH me into oncoming traffic."

same


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i finally have wifi!!! that's not the hotel wifi that was slow as heck


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I love the vampire diaries AND NOW ALARIC IS BACK AHH  he and Damon right now... <3

But the spin off show "the originals" looks like the stupidest show ever. Without Paul and Ian what's the point of a vampire show


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Justin and his manager scooter have characters on the simpsons this Sunday omg and they even have scooter in his signature Yankees cap!


----------



## grandfloluver

I have been going nonstop all night! I have a vocab test which I haven't even looked up my words for or thought about studying, and my toe hour drama show is tomorrow. I have so many outfit changes that I had to get ready and so many things I had to put together. ahhhh I will be nervous tomorrow. It will be nice to get it over with, though.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom ordered me a BTR poster from Amazon two days ago and she bought me a Niall poster today and promised to get me a poster with all of 1D tomorrow. HELL YA


i don't know if we'll end up doing that tomorrow tho


----------



## I Am What I Am

glee -_-


----------



## I Am What I Am

I wish there was there was a way to blacklist shellfish from my life


----------



## I Am What I Am

i am uncomfortable around strange men AND I SHOULDN'T HAVE TO BE


----------



## I Am What I Am

sometimes i get really passionate about social justice issues (and by sometimes i mean all the time)


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Two seniors (one myself) and a junior trying out for section leader is fine and dandy.

But now, 3 seniors and 3 juniors trying out for section leader...






...unexceptable.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Jon Snow love of my life


----------



## I Am What I Am

ahhhhhhhh BLAINE YOU ARE SO CUTE




still not enough to make me watch the finale though sorry not sorry


----------



## I Am What I Am

there's one poster on the CB i hate more than any other poster and they've recently made a comeback. 



just when you thought you were free of them, THEY COME BACK


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I have my spring concert tonight, which I'm going to be so tired from playing my clarinet.
Then tomorrow, I have to go to an indoor football game and play more music. 
That isn't the worst part. The worst part is that I'm still sick.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

finished my AP Language exam! it honestly wasn't that bad but i had a migraine during the multiple choice and i nearly got sick... not pretty.

But to reward myself I got some Sonic... yum

And when I got out I saw this tweet!

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 1h
The #Yankees are in 1st place. All is right with the world.
Expand   Reply  Retweeted  Favorite   More


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my AP Language teacher is so precious, she made all ~120 of her students bags filled with sweets for completing our exam!


----------



## I Am What I Am

reading game of thrones and i keep yelling at ned stark because seriously. WHAT. AN. IDIOT.


----------



## I Am What I Am

my official prediction for ASOIAF is that Rheagar and Lyanna ran off together and they are Jon Snow's parents.  that's why Ned refused to tell anyone who his mother was. 


of course, if G.R.R M. doesn't hurry up with the writing, WE MAY NEVER KNOW.


----------



## I Am What I Am

all my glee problems can be traced back to "i'm a junior"


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm excited because today i bought tickets for me and my friend to see josh groban in november!!!



she switched schools so i'm really happy i'm going to get to see her again


----------



## disneygirl520

How did I spend my first day of summer? Playing Mario chess and Mario party of course.


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and my friends are going to see the great gatsby tonight ahhh we excited


----------



## LondonUnderground

waaaaaaah i left school today. it was so sad, each form gave a presentation and we all cried and ate pizza and then we had to say goodbye ):


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

this is totally me first day of band camp


----------



## scarscar93

Started reading _Sanditon_ today and I'm five chapters in and already super bummed Jane Austen died before finishing it

sigh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

same


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my new tumblr url is long as heck, but i love it


----------



## I Am What I Am

i've sort of stopped watching everything

doctor who has gone completely down the toilet. like i used to love it but ever since moffat took over i don't recognize the characters anymore and i don't like how the show continually treats women. i tune in every so often in the hopes that it'll get better but uh...with the new spoilers i think not. 

glee has been losing my interest since january, but i keep watching because of darren criss. but even he's not enough to make me want to watch the finale and i'm probably going to watch the next two seasons if he's still on it but it's not "omg glee time" it's more like "oh yeah there was a new episode of glee two weeks ago maybe i'll watch it when i have free time" 

supernatural...i don't even know what's happened there but i feel like the plots are getting repetitive and characters i like either don't show up very often (castiel, kevin) or are killed off (EVERY LADY EVER) 

the only show that hasn't burned me completely yet is White Collar but i'm half a season behind so there is always the chance. 


at least i have new Arrested Development to look forward to.


----------



## I Am What I Am

my rapid decline with glee directly correlates to the show's attempted pushing of ryder aka floursack


OH GEE WHAT A COINKY-DINK


----------



## I Am What I Am

i've been meaning to watch elementary also.  i saw one episode and it was really good but i keep forgetting when it comes on


----------



## I Am What I Am

also seasons 2 and 3 of game of thrones but i want to finish the first book before i start that


----------



## LondonUnderground

i ended up seeing star trek after school today
i got through it cuz chris pine damnnn


----------



## scarscar93

why is sabrina the teenage witch not on netflix


----------



## LondonUnderground

the grade boundaries for last year's english lang exam were 64/80 for an A. i got 62 when i took it in january but apparently that was one of the best marks in the country. i s2g if i don't get an A or an A* my life will prob not be worth living


----------



## scarscar93

oh the joy pete campbell's pain brings me

if he stopped being such a racist whiny manchild (and stopped cheating on his wife) he could actually be sympathetic


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3108820

the title of this thread made it out to seem much more interesting than it actually was


----------



## scarscar93

apparently augustus waters was cast

okay time to stay off tumblr for a while

still haven't read the book but yikes its fandom


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3108820
> 
> the title of this thread made it out to seem much more interesting than it actually was



i feel like people severely overestimate the amount of influence these boards have on real life


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i feel like people severely overestimate the amount of influence these boards have on real life



agreed.

& I was hoping that was going to be a thread full of grumpy old people and would have been an entertaining read.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i haven't read any of john green's books but the way tumblr goes on and on about them makes me not want to read them


----------



## scarscar93

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ Follow for more Yolo Swag! ☆ :･ﾟ✿


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> i haven't read any of john green's books but the way tumblr goes on and on about them makes me not want to read them



I read _Looking For Alaska_ a few weeks ago and while it wasn't that bad, it had "HELLO I AM A DEBUT YOUNG ADULT NOVEL" written alll over it.

It had the necessary introspective narrator with a quirky interest, a kindred spirit with whom said narrator waxes philosophical and their first conversation sets up said quirky interest as a metaphor for the plot, ending with a monologue explaining the metaphor for anyone too dumb to not catch it in the first five pages.

(basically if Phinny from _A Separate Peace_ was a manic-depressive pixie dream girl)

but maybe I've just gotten too cynical for YA novels


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> agreed.
> 
> & I was hoping that was going to be a thread full of grumpy old people and would have been an entertaining read.


aw man i would have joined that thread.



scarscar93 said:


> I read _Looking For Alaska_ a few weeks ago and while it wasn't that bad, it had "HELLO I AM A DEBUT YOUNG ADULT NOVEL" written alll over it.
> 
> It had the necessary introspective narrator with a quirky interest, a kindred spirit with whom said narrator waxes philosophical and their first conversation sets up said quirky interest as a metaphor for the plot, ending with a monologue explaining the metaphor for anyone too dumb to not catch it in the first five pages.
> 
> (basically if Phinny from _A Separate Peace_ was a manic-depressive pixie dream girl)
> 
> but maybe I've just gotten too cynical for YA novels



i hate books like that. overly pretentious main characters and "manic pixie dream girls" no thank you. apparently all his books are like that 


also i didn't know Alaska was a person until like last month. i thought they were looking for the state.


----------



## I Am What I Am

also i don't care for john and hank green anyways.

"nerd girls are the world's most underutilized romantic resource" the words i want to say would get me banned.


----------



## scarscar93

the whole nerdfighter culture weirds me out a lot.


----------



## scarscar93

Josh Peck's Vine is one of the best things I've found this year.


----------



## I Am What I Am

every time there's a change in the Disney parks (see: starbucks addition) there's a thousand posts on here about how "Walt is rolling in his grave"  and "Walt would NEVER have approved this!!! How sad must Walt be that they're destroying his vision!!!!"

and like, lol no


Walt Disney was a BUSINESSMAN. if he thought adding a Starbucks to the parks would get him more money, he'd do it.  Times (AND SPONSORSHIPS) change and as long as Main Street doesn't end up looking like a strip mall, it'll be okay.


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> the whole nerdfighter culture weirds me out a lot.



same.  they're pretty frightening.


----------



## I Am What I Am

the fandom i hate the most is the sherlock fandom though.


----------



## scarscar93

https://vine.co/v/bPZlFa1ljja

this never gets old


----------



## scarscar93

bigger fandoms in general freak me out

like I'm scared of one day writing characters that readers turn into another case of Johnlock or w/e


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i hate the One Direction fandom, the Sherlock fandom, the Supernatural fandom, the Doctor Who fandom, the Glee fandom, the John Green fandom, _bandom_, but mostly the 1D fandom jesus


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the body positivity movement is a good thing, but i feel like it would have a lot more gravity if a lot of those involved didn't thin shame.

thaaaat heeeeelps noooothing. it just makes everything worse sigh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

it's just as okay to be thin as it is to be fat as it is to be average frick


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> why is sabrina the teenage witch not on netflix



I might be wrong, but I think it is on Hulu.


----------



## grandfloluver

Come and Get It by Selena Gomez is the biggest bull crap show I have ever seen. Like what the heck. It looks so forced and ridiculous omg


----------



## grandfloluver

Demi Lovato's music will forever and always be better 
I am sooo excited about buying her new album


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my mom got me a drink hell ya


----------



## I Am What I Am

most of the blogs I follow are in the glee fandom but I choose my followers carefully so i only follow the decent ones. actually this applies for every fandom


----------



## I Am What I Am

I fear that one day i'll finally finish my novel and it'll actually get published and my fandom will be annoying as hell



on the bright side, they can't give the two main characters the Johnlock treatment because they are canonically queer ladies hahahaha


----------



## I Am What I Am

people hating on Mary Morstan in the Ritchie!Sherlock Holmes movies can u not

SHE DECODES MORIARTY'S JOURNAL AND LEADS THE POLICE TO HIS HORDE OF CASH LIKE HOW BADASS CAN YOU GET


----------



## CowboyErin

Yay it's finally prom day! I'm excited


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> Yay it's finally prom day! I'm excited



Have fun! I better see pictures on tumblr!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

justin bieber's all like "i'm from a small town in canada"

excuse you Stratford, Ontario, Canada has a population of roughly 32,000 people

Iam from a small town, we've got almost 12,000 people THAT IS WHAT A SMALL TOWN IS


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> Have fun! I better see pictures on tumblr!



You will! And I'll probably post some on instagram too


----------



## disneygirl520

My parents are having the Disney talk. If everything goes well we might be making reservations today!! I'm bubbling over with excitement!!


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> I fear that one day i'll finally finish my novel and it'll actually get published and my fandom will be annoying as hell



saaame


----------



## grandfloluver

CowboyErin said:


> You will! And I'll probably post some on instagram too



yayyyy! I want to see them and see your dress 
Have fun!


----------



## grandfloluver

The only reason we went to see the Great Gatsby was Leonardo Dicaprio. Man he is a hunk oh lord I didn't have a clue about the movie or anything so I guess it wasn't what I expected, even though I wasn't expecting much because I didn't know what to expect
But it upsets me greatly because Leonardo Dicaprio dies like he does in half of his movies. Why I ask why


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I got this giant poster omfg


----------



## MickeyisBeast

on the real though how creeped out/scared would you be if you were walking down the street and somebody who looks EXACTLY like you, like they're your clone, walks past you


----------



## nerdylightbulb

most scientists believe that you wouldn't recognize yourself if you saw your clone because of your perception of yourself


----------



## MickeyisBeast

nerdylightbulb said:


> most scientists believe that you wouldn't recognize yourself if you saw your clone because of your perception of yourself



i just saw that on tumblr and that's what made me think about my last post lol.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want to get to 15,000 posts before the summer's over


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last year in art my tablemates would call me jackie because they said i acted like jackie from that 70s show omg

and this year in painting they say i look like gia from full house


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i cut my finger cutting mounting tape to put up my Niall poster. it was probably worth it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

art classes are my favorites... not because they're easy or because i'm actually good at it but because i always have the best time with the people in them


----------



## grandfloluver

I have one college class next year lol one! My  best friend has six and I was like screw it if I go into arts every college class I will take will go to pot so I'd be wasting my time. I am taking this one class that your final is planning your dream wedding. I can handle that.


----------



## grandfloluver

The new freshmen cheerleaders are so intimidated by me. idk why all I ever do is say stupid stuff and make fun of myself. My coach thinks its hilarious but said I need to mellow out around them because they are scared of me hahahahahaha this should be fun


----------



## grandfloluver

I am like completely engulfed by pop danthology on YouTube it's not even funny 

Those remixes/mashups are awesome


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my sister told me that we need to hang a picture of Liam up in the bathroom lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

watching the x-files again for the first time in a while and my mulder/scully feels are coming back in full force


ahhh my perfect babies


----------



## LondonUnderground

Cinderella8 said:


> That stinks.. but good luck!!!



thanks 



grandfloluver said:


> Eimear have you had your prom yet?



nope! july 5th. it's super late bc we have exams until june 20th and then our school has loads of things organised for the first week of july so it's at the end of that week


----------



## LondonUnderground

i have my first exam tomorrow yeah how about no


----------



## LondonUnderground

in 71 days i'll be on a plane to dc


----------



## scarscar93

never forget the murder mystery power struggle of summer 2010


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> never forget the murder mystery power struggle of summer 2010



*insert picture of pink and blue dogs*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

whoever runs the yankee's twitter account is my favorite

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 21h
Just a reminder, were in first place. #Yankees
Expand   Reply  Retweeted  Favorite   More


----------



## MickeyisBeast

AP US History > AP European History

AP Euro was just so confusing, I still don't understand Prussia like what even go away all you King Fredericks


----------



## scarscar93

MickeyisBeast said:


> *insert picture of pink and blue dogs*








still got it


----------



## scarscar93

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2501324

and this thread haha


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:


> never forget the murder mystery power struggle of summer 2010





scarscar93 said:


> still got it



crying


----------



## scarscar93

freddie highmore is a babe but i just don't have the patience for bates motel


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> never forget the murder mystery power struggle of summer 2010



that was one of the more entertaining dramas I've encountered on the boards


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> that was one of the more entertaining dramas I've encountered on the boards



tbh that's the only one I remember despite actually hanging around here for three years


----------



## scarscar93

i've been reading that one thread again and one person deleted all their posts and i'm disappointed


----------



## I Am What I Am

why is it that nobody ever believes me when I say I don't want kids because "you're young you'll change your mind" but they believe me when I say I know what career I want for the rest of my life


----------



## I Am What I Am

tbh I'd be less likely to believe the "I know what I want to do for the rest of my life" from me because I've changed my mind about twenty times  and I'm currently on my third major


----------



## scarscar93

HKDL's Mystic Manor

hhhnnngggghhh


----------



## scarscar93

how has the community board not gotten a book deal yet

you know, like _dumb things customers say in bookstores_ &etc.


----------



## disneygirl520

My dad is about to call Disney!!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

lol wat even are the red sox doing
welcome back 2012 team


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I took off my acrylics and my nails look soooooo bad ):

Next year for prom I'm just going to have them paint French tips on because those things destroyed my nails!


----------



## disneygirl520

I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!! (In June of 2014, but still).


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!! (In June of 2014, but still).



 BANANA

YAY!!!!! WAIT 2014? That's in forever


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> BANANA
> 
> YAY!!!!! WAIT 2014? That's in forever



It is, but I really have no problem with that, I'm just super excited to be going back!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

ahhhh I love this show IT GIVES ME EVERYTHING I WANT


----------



## I Am What I Am

this is a show for kids it shouldn't be giving me so many feelings 

but it does sigh this show is so good


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I Am What I Am said:


> this is a show for kids it shouldn't be giving me so many feelings
> 
> but it does sigh this show is so good



me with Big Time Rush






i hate long tumblr urls and i had a v good one, but it was too long to get used to so i had to change back. it's a stuggle


----------



## nerdylightbulb

54 days until my birthday wowza


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i want another tattoo, but idk. i think i decided against the teapot on my foot. i want another one on my collar bone on the opposite side from my turtle, but idk what i'd get that would look okay with it


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!! (In June of 2014, but still).



No way me too! What dates?


----------



## LondonUnderground

ohhhhhhhhhh my god apparently jacoby changed his walk up song to paris by kanye and jay z 
i am laughing so hard 
he is the least ghetto person i've ever seen in my entire life


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my tumblr dash is so dead i need to follow more people


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Roy will never let me get a good picture of him


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i had to lay on the ground to get this, but Annabel Lee is 10000 x more photogenic


----------



## Cinderella8

nerdylightbulb said:


> i had to lay on the ground to get this, but Annabel Lee is 10000 x more photogenic



Awww so cute!


----------



## grandfloluver

nerdylightbulb said:
			
		

> i had to lay on the ground to get this, but Annabel Lee is 10000 x more photogenic



I remember the pictures when she was a puppy omg


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:
			
		

> nope! july 5th. it's super late bc we have exams until june 20th and then our school has loads of things organised for the first week of july so it's at the end of that week



awwww gosh I keep forgetting your school gets out so much later than ours does here. That is so far away! I can't wait to see your pics though


----------



## grandfloluver

No school tomorrow


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> No way me too! What dates?



Arriving June 17, leaving June 30.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my grandma on my dad's side is coming over tomorrow and i don't want her to because it's early and also i don't like her lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

the first trailer for arrested development is out eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## I Am What I Am

man am i disappointed that Journey to The Center of The TARDIS turned out the way it did because it could have been COMPLETELY AWESOME but no we can't have nice things anymore


----------



## nerdylightbulb

we made Annabel come inside because she was barking at the fence and she keeps putting her front paws on the window sill to look out at the backyard longingly omg


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> the first trailer for arrested development is out eeeeeeeeeee








(I squealed so hard)


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh man Tobias' audition for the fire sale is one of my favorite tv moments ever

the cuts to him laying on the floor singing "amazing grace" slay me every time


----------



## I Am What I Am

i haven't been watching this season of Once Upon a Time but i know i liked it better when Snow and Charming were traipsing around the woods being badasses.


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://essays4u.tumblr.com/


lORD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Arriving June 17, leaving June 30.



Our trips will overlap! Idk our exact dates but my bffs birthday is the 19th so we'll be there until at least then


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh my goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> Our trips will overlap! Idk our exact dates but my bffs birthday is the 19th so we'll be there until at least then



I'll have to keep an eye out for you!  let me know when you know the exact dates!


----------



## I Am What I Am

i watched the newer ben 10 shows (the ones where they're teenagers) and so many people on tv tropes complain about the fact that gwen/kevin are a couple and talk about how horrible the pairing is but honestly i think they're just mad that their (incestuous) otp didn't become canon


----------



## I Am What I Am

also i see people complaining that tony stark isn't an alcoholic playboy in iron man: armored adventures and so he "isn't really tony stark"  but like the show is marketed towards kids and in the show tony is frickin sEVENTEEN WHAT DO YOU WANT


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think i might watch too many shows geared towards 7 to 11 year old boys


(i don't really care those shows are gr8 and they give me feelings about the characters)


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## I Am What I Am

have i ever mentioned that i'm like super in love with lea michele


----------



## I Am What I Am

these two cuties are pretty much the only reason i still watch glee tbh


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Stuck in the Writing Lab, trying to work on my Shakespeare essay
Well, at least Mouseworld Radio is playing Aerosmith while I work
Inspiration come to meeeee


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Mystic Manor opens this Friday in HKDL
dhwdhlehejdhqdhwjdhqdhqdkjd 
so excited


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing

ughh i can't write my paper while this song is playing
my feelsssssss


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i've forgotten how much i miss having a study hall and going to the writing lab to escape all the noise in 10th grade
it's so quiet in here, i don't want to leave


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

asking my teacher a stupid question that doesn't even come out right


----------



## disneygirl520

If anybody saw my expressions while I watch once upon a time I don't think I would have any friends.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I looooooooooooooove Disney's New Fantasyland commercial with Regina (the Evil Queen) from Once Upon a Time


----------



## I Am What I Am

i hate that most of the disney merchandise that features Mulan has her in the pink dress 


WAY TO MISS THE POINT OF THE ENTIRE MOVIE.


----------



## Cinderella8

MickeyisBeast said:


> I looooooooooooooove Disney's New Fantasyland commercial with Regina (the Evil Queen) from Once Upon a Time



I know, it was awesome! I was talking about it and my teacher Mrs. Vernot said, "Oh my gosh, I LOVE that show!" And we launched a 20 minute conversation on Once Upon a Time 



I Am What I Am said:


> i hate that most of the disney merchandise that features Mulan has her in the pink dress
> 
> 
> WAY TO MISS THE POINT OF THE ENTIRE MOVIE.



I know, I hate that! Okay, the dress it pretty, but really...


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

MickeyisBeast said:


> I looooooooooooooove Disney's New Fantasyland commercial with Regina (the Evil Queen) from Once Upon a Time



omg yes me too!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

omg I haven't roleplayed in forever
I'm gonna fail at this


----------



## I Am What I Am

people who miss the point of (500) Days of Summer


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my favorite part of Iron Man 3 WAS THE OPENING BECAUSE THEY PLAYED "BLUE (DA BA DEE)/I'M BLUE" WHICH WAS MY FAVORITE SONG WHEN I WAS IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL OH WOW THROWBACK

that song came out in _1999_ goodness


----------



## MickeyisBeast

doubleheader day

lost 1-0 then won 7-0
... i think that just goes to show that a lot of the time baseball is just about luck


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> my favorite part of Iron Man 3 WAS THE OPENING BECAUSE THEY PLAYED "BLUE (DA BA DEE)/I'M BLUE" WHICH WAS MY FAVORITE SONG WHEN I WAS IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL OH WOW THROWBACK
> 
> that song came out in _1999_ goodness



i was not expecting that song to play so i ended up in a fit of silent hysterical laughter for about two minutes


----------



## I Am What I Am

omfg


----------



## scarscar93

I can't get over Buster's new bedazzled hook:


----------



## grandfloluver

Where I didn't go to school today it feels like summer


----------



## grandfloluver

And school will be over on my birthday aka next Thursday and the pact is still not done *cries in a corner*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> And school will be over on my birthday aka next Thursday and the pact is still not done *cries in a corner*



oh dang that's soon, school doesn't end until june 7th for me though 

but hey i think i might be able to get it done by then omg


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> oh dang that's soon, school doesn't end until june 7th for me though
> 
> but hey i think i might be able to get it done by then omg



Gosh I know! It's so soon lol

I hope you do. More power to ya! I am pretty sure that I won't get the job done, but maybe be saying that i will.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver

I hope my friends are scheming for a good birthday present for me. My best friend forgot it last year so I am hoping she will make it up to me.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm watching kitchen nightmares and Gordon Ramsey is chewing some guy out and the chef is in the background with a look on his face like Christmas came early


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't know what I am going to do when I can't spend hours sitting on the couch with my best friend talking about life.


----------



## Cinderella8

Bored.


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't wanna go to the dentist!


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> I don't wanna go to the dentist!



Ahhh my teacher's brother is my dentist


----------



## LondonUnderground

ahahahahha i failed biology today lol

why the hell was there a question about tadpoles on a paper that's supposed to be about the human body???
aqa what are u doing

judging by twitter everyone is outraged so hopefully it'll have low grade boundaries lolol


----------



## disneygirl520

I have waay too many subscribed threads.


----------



## disneygirl520

Just re-downloaded sims freeplay, this may be a bad idea.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm almost done with the first book in _a song of ice and fire _


----------



## Cinderella8

Just finished Insurgenr book and started 5 projects in one class


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

reading old threads
sigh memories


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

MickeyisBeast said:


> oh dang that's soon, school doesn't end until june 7th for me though
> 
> but hey i think i might be able to get it done by then omg



oh you're lucky
i don't get out of school til june 17th


----------



## I Am What I Am

i keep feeling like school is going to start up again really soon but i have like 3 months before it starts i need to learn to r e l a x


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> i keep feeling like school is going to start up again really soon but i have like 3 months before it starts i need to learn to r e l a x



Same here.


----------



## I Am What I Am

what she says: im fine
what she means: im doug dimmadome, owner of the dimmsdale dimmadome


----------



## scarscar93




----------



## I Am What I Am

men who try to give their unwanted opinions to me


newsflash: i don't care.


----------



## I Am What I Am

ahhh i love Tarzan so much


----------



## I Am What I Am

this is so cute ahhh


----------



## I Am What I Am

our new house is almost done and we went and looked at it the other day and it's so nice sigh i've waited my whole life to have a house like this


----------



## I Am What I Am

Tarzan/Jane otp


----------



## I Am What I Am

oh man this is the part that kills me every time 


"no matter where i go, you will always be my mother" nO


----------



## MickeyisBeast

apush exam tomorrow 

totes getting a 5 though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Prince Harry visited the Harlem RBI with Yankee's Mark Teixeira today


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i finally have my own computer SCREAMS

i justhave to figure this keyboard out lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

people are trying to get everyone to wear red white and blue to the apush exam tomorrow omg

'merica


----------



## nerdylightbulb

also i am not too sure how i feel about this trackpad just yet, but i really like the sounds that my keyboard makes when i type they're rly cute


----------



## scarscar93

the morning of my APUSH exam I brought in a cookie cake I had made and decorated with red, white, and blue frosting and I wrote our teacher's catchphrase on it

memories


----------



## nerdylightbulb

if u don't like Nicki Minaj's verse in Monster, i don't like u sorry that's the way it goes


----------



## nerdylightbulb

someone added me to their friends page on tumblr and i felt special lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Patrick Stump's attempt at singing "I Knew You Were Trouble" is one of my new favorite things


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Big Time Rush did a Nationwide commercial and i think that's some weird advertising


----------



## nerdylightbulb

and if i'm fake, i ain't notice CAUSE MY MONEY AIN'T


----------



## nerdylightbulb

for the past couple of weeks, all i can think about while i'm on the computer is how much i HATE windows 8 oh my GOD. is there anybody that actually likes it???

i mean, i get where it would be feasible if you had a touch screen, but.....i.....don't.....


----------



## I Am What I Am

"Well my family spent ten dollars each to go see it in 3-D. that was money wasted."


where the hell do you live that 3d movies are only 10 dollars? they're $15 here


----------



## I Am What I Am

i really love demi lovato


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> "Well my family spent ten dollars each to go see it in 3-D. that was money wasted."
> 
> 
> where the hell do you live that 3d movies are only 10 dollars? they're $15 here



3D movies are $9 in the morning and $11 in the evening
IMAX 3D it's like $11 in the morning and $13 in the evening


----------



## MickeyisBeast

nightingale is such a good song and so is shouldn't come back

okay let's face it this whole album is perfection


----------



## MickeyisBeast

quick pop quiz who created the square deal

teddy roosevelt


----------



## MickeyisBeast

french and indian war
revolutionary war
war of 1812
mexican-american war
civil war
spanish-american war
world war 1
world war 2
korean war
vietnam war
(cold war)


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i have to take these state required exams or i don't get my senior privileges 
um no


----------



## nerdylightbulb

my background is so cute tho tbh


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i couldn't remember what the snipping tool was called omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

sjdksjdksdskjd 
this ride


----------



## disneygirl520

I am going to start a book titled "things yelled while playing Mario party."


----------



## grandfloluver

I Am What I Am said:
			
		

> i really love demi lovato



omg I agree 100%


----------



## grandfloluver

I am seriously about to buy half of that album. 

It 
Is 
Just 
So 
Good


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

I Am What I Am said:


> i really love demi lovato



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40cxXdKxE5M

best song ever


----------



## grandfloluver

I love little kids lol I did this inflatable obstacle course against some third grader because I thought it was a good idea. Wrong. They all were like "I wanna go against a cheerleader." I was like no no you don't. I was absolutely awful, and I seriously tried. The preschoolers could beat me. After I got that explained they were like "bounce with me!" "I'm not much of a bouncer." "Slide with me on the inflatable slide!" "I am not much of a slider." 

It was interesting


----------



## nerdylightbulb

microsoft office is taking ages to download wth


----------



## grandfloluver

We painted faces too and my friend painted this little kid's face and he wanted it to look like Kung fu panda. It looked like a distorted and drunk skeleton haha


----------



## disneygirl520

My shoulders and arms have been sore all day and I couldn't figure out why, then I met up with my best friend and he said the same thing. We realized it is from playing Mario and Sonic at the Olympic games all day yesterday....


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> 3D movies are $9 in the morning and $11 in the evening
> IMAX 3D it's like $11 in the morning and $13 in the evening



damn i live in an expensive area


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40cxXdKxE5M
> 
> best song ever



ahhhhh i love that song


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> damn i live in an expensive area



They're ten where I live too.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

normal movies are >$10 here omg


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

regular movies are $11 here


----------



## I Am What I Am

y'all live in cheap areas omg


it's about $60 dollars for my whole family to go see a 2d movie.


----------



## Cinderella8

just had a brownie with hot fudge and ice cream


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i love Storage Wars. Barry is my fav


----------



## nerdylightbulb

one of my friends on tumblr keeps making blogs. like i follow about 4 or 5 of her blogs. she never deletes them either. just makes more


----------



## scarscar93

went to a movie Sunday night and with my student ID it was $9.50
had to pull up my bank account to check the price whoops


----------



## scarscar93

and omg today's Most Popular Girls in School

it's so hard to watch this show with my dad home


----------



## disneygirl520

Daytime movies are only $4 at the theater near my house. But then again it's a pretty lame theater.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i should watch Peter Pan tonight since my mom bought the DVD on Friday and i haven't watched it yet and this computer has a disk drive


----------



## grandfloluver

If it's not the weekend, I can go watch a 2D movie for $8. 3D is about $12. Sometimes it's $6. Just depends lol we used to be cheaper too but they just remodeled the theater so it's more expensive, but still cheap compared to a lot of others.


----------



## Cinderella8

my mom made me DANCE to get in the car


----------



## scarscar93

I need to go to Downtown Disney like yesterday and see if they still have any Peter Pan hats.

Always wanted one and apparently they were brought back for Limited Time Magic.


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> damn i live in an expensive area



central flariduh lyfe


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> I need to go to Downtown Disney like yesterday and see if they still have any Peter Pan hats.
> 
> Always wanted one and apparently they were brought back for Limited Time Magic.



I bought a Peter Pan hat from a website last year for my birthday party, when it came it had a white feather. Its ridiculous how upset I was, I bought a red one and switched them out.


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## scarscar93

disneygirl520 said:


> I bought a Peter Pan hat from a website last year for my birthday party, when it came it had a white feather. Its ridiculous how upset I was, I bought a red one and switched them out.



That old Tinkberbell store was my favorite place in Magic Kingdom and then it closed for the boutique or w/e and they always sold those hats

also I'm bummed the long-lost friends week is over so now I can't ask Peter, Wendy &co. to sing "You're a Crook, Captain Hook" with me


----------



## I Am What I Am

how can anyone hate sansa and say she's "weak and stupid" SHE JUST SAVED A MAN'S LIFE BY USING HER COURTESIES.  ah my bby sansa stan 4 lyfe


----------



## scarscar93

"prison has destroyed the way you talk"

12. more. days.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i think people really need to learn that just because a female character is traditionally feminine that does not mean she is a weak or unfeminist character.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i really enjoy Tyrion right now.  i hope they don't have him do something awful


----------



## I Am What I Am

I HOPE JOFFERY DIES


----------



## I Am What I Am

when people say they don't like a female character and offer no explanation beyond "i'm not sure why but there's just something about her i don't like. there's something off" i immediately get suspicious


----------



## scarscar93

it's the first time darrell's having people over to his house

hooray!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 8m
We. Are. Tied. CANO!
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorited   More

New York Yankees ‏@Yankees 25s
#Yankees lead! Lyle Overbay's sac fly scores #MVCano to make it 4-3 in 7th.
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More


and that's how you do it! i swear if Cano doesn't get al mvp..


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I Am What I Am said:


> i think people really need to learn that just because a female character is traditionally feminine that does not mean she is a weak or unfeminist character.



b a s i c a l l y


----------



## nerdylightbulb

today, the giants lost to some Canadian baseball team omg i didn't even know that Canada had baseball teams


----------



## nerdylightbulb

yesterday, i was playing on the swingset in my backyard (bc this house has one) and i was swinging and Annabel JUMPED at me. not only did she collide with my bad knee, she also hit me so hard she backflipped


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm not so sure about The Snow Queen movie but Jonathan Groff and Idina Menzel are voicing characters so at least the soundtrack will be amazing


----------



## I Am What I Am

once i told my brother i had a bad knee and he didn't believe me until my mom backed me up


----------



## I Am What I Am

i am so excited to move


----------



## nerdylightbulb

the only reason my knee is so bad is because of Annabel jumping on it in the first place

and then i never got properly treated because the doctor saw that i was overweight and made it a weight issue omg

meanwhile if i would have been an overweight male, i probably still would have gotten properly treated

but

whatever


----------



## nerdylightbulb

they didn't even x-ray me like wth


----------



## nerdylightbulb

resists the urge to change my tumblr url to scruffylous


----------



## I Am What I Am

i got a bad knee because when i was young some doofus decided it'd be fine to use tire bits as mulch on a playground and i was running and i slipped and my body went one way and my lower left leg when the other. and then i never went to get it checked out so.


----------



## I Am What I Am

it doesn't bother me so much now. sometimes it'll act up though and start aching.  also if i crouch down something in my knee will lock up and catch so when i try to stand it pulls something and that hurts a lot


----------



## I Am What I Am

so many people (mostly men lbr) are so pissed that Angelina Jolie had a double mastectomy to prevent breast cancer because she had an 87% chance of getting it. 


and people wonder why i am so done with men


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yankees win and Boone is in this episode of Lost! What a good night


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I broke my shoulder in 5th grade and they couldn't put a cast on it obviously because it's my shoulder, and so it never really healed the right way...


----------



## nerdylightbulb

tinhats are ruining one of my otps noooo


----------



## nerdylightbulb

people are making Gryles as bad a Larry


----------



## I Am What I Am

whoops had a little accidental incest there, didn't you Theon?


----------



## I Am What I Am

ahhhhhhhh Arya saved Gendry's life ahhhhhhhh



otp


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mary Shelley is my queen and idol.


SHE FRICKIN INVENTED THE SCIENCE FICTION GENRE HOW AWESOME CAN YOU GET


----------



## I Am What I Am

ladies are really great there needs to be more appreciation for ladies


----------



## Cinderella8

Does anybody else HATE school lunches?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i tried to sleep in today, but the peacocks woke me up


----------



## nerdylightbulb

this lady used to live on this part of town and when she died, she left her house to the girl scouts of america and her property to the city on the condition that her pet peacocks could roam free in town so now there are peacocks that come into my yard at this house


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i don't get how snl is supposed to be funny. oops


----------



## disneygirl520

Cirque du Soleil Worlds Away has to be one of the strangest and yet one of the coolest movies I have seen in a long time.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

yesterday, i accidentally took the disk drive cover off of my laptop within 12 hours of having it.

but my dad put it back.

so


----------



## scarscar93

_heads will roll_ if switchfoot doesn't come to tampa or orlando on their fading west tour


----------



## nerdylightbulb

you can be the king, but WATCH THE QUEEN CONCUR


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm kind of excited for Once Upon a Time in Wonderland because it's all about Alice fighting her way across Wonderland to rescue her lost love yes please


----------



## nerdylightbulb

there is one fandom that i hate more than the One Direction fandom and that's the Sherlock fandom


----------



## nerdylightbulb

mostly because 99% of that fandom has such a superiority complex


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm kind of excited for Once Upon a Time in Wonderland because it's all about Alice fighting her way across Wonderland to rescue her lost love yes please



When does that start?


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> When does that start?



Fall, I think


----------



## I Am What I Am

nerdylightbulb said:
			
		

> there is one fandom that i hate more than the One Direction fandom and that's the Sherlock fandom



YES the Sherlock fandom is the worst.


----------



## disneygirl520

I Am What I Am said:


> Fall, I think



Thanks, I'm super excited too, but I am disappointed that the mad hatter from Once isn't going to be in it.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm super excited too, but I am disappointed that the mad hatter from Once isn't going to be in it.



yeah that is disappointing but he's off filming Captain America 2 so I am okay with it


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i have chicken nuggets YAY


----------



## disneygirl520

90210 and fruit snacks, today is good.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm on the last season of lost *cries for days*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Oh yes the mm starts today, I'll do it after this episode


----------



## nerdylightbulb

why is it so hard to find a tumblr theme


----------



## scarscar93

nerdylightbulb said:


> why is it so hard to find a tumblr theme



have you tried http://tumblrgenerator.com/?

you can customize everything yourself


----------



## CowboyErin

scarscar93 said:


> have you tried http://tumblrgenerator.com/?
> 
> you can customize everything yourself



oh my god this is perfect


----------



## scarscar93

CowboyErin said:


> oh my god this is perfect



and if you use the old default theme you can still upload a background image instead of using a solid color


----------



## I Am What I Am

mug brownies and Game of Thrones aw yes


----------



## I Am What I Am

omg

mine is "Backitup Thundermunch"


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> omg
> 
> mine is "Backitup Thundermunch"



Benadryl Custardbath
benadry custard sounds every kind of disgusting


----------



## nerdylightbulb

scarscar93 said:


> have you tried http://tumblrgenerator.com/?
> 
> you can customize everything yourself



no i have never seen this omg. i need to figure it out and use it


----------



## scarscar93

but no I will be beyond pissed if my favorite band of *ten years* doesn't come anywhere nearby on their next tour


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i got sick during both of my ap exams this year

how will i possibly beat that next year?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

mm posted


----------



## scarscar93

could 'fit flops' become the new 'mammal'


----------



## grandfloluver

My soap operas have been intense this week


----------



## grandfloluver

I am so ready for summer it's not even funny 

But I am not ready to be a senior


----------



## I Am What I Am

watching the kitchen nightmares with the crazy people that everyone has been talking about all week


----------



## I Am What I Am

whoooo we're going to WDW tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

My dad says we can go on a four/five day vacay this summer but it can't be to Disney because we are going in October. So I can pick anywhere else. I only like going to Disney because I don't like the beach so I am struggling between New York and LA just to shop. I like LA better but I am almost not willing to go through the time change. So idk


----------



## I Am What I Am

this episode is giving me life


----------



## I Am What I Am

my whole family is gathered round to watch this episode


----------



## I Am What I Am

we get into Blizzard Beach for free tomorrow and i'm super excited because i've wanted to go there literally my entire life


----------



## I Am What I Am

i feel like every girl goes through the "i'm not like _other_ girls" phase until (hopefully) they learn it's a lie perpetuated to make us think we're against each other


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm very protective of teenage girls as a whole


----------



## I Am What I Am

w o w gordon ramsey just walked away instead of doing the whole remodeling thing w o w


----------



## I Am What I Am

man have i missed playing Gaston


----------



## scarscar93

h8 all the new hoops photobucket requires you to jump through just to resize pictures


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://sararye.tumblr.com/post/50503504975


the second i saw this video i knew that it was exactly what it was going to be


----------



## I Am What I Am

i really need to watch this show because i've realized that Salem is me


----------



## I Am What I Am

i don't read Young Avengers but i've started getting invested in Billy/Teddy from seeing them on my dash all the time so now i want to read it because i saw a panel from the newest one and it broke my heart I DON'T EVEN KNOW THE CHARACTERS THAT WELL


----------



## I Am What I Am

omg


----------



## scarscar93

the fact that gloria tesch lives in the same city as me


----------



## I Am What I Am

omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i like how he just goes along with it wow i wanna write Ziall


----------



## scarscar93

i'm going to try and sneak as many mpgis and arrested development references as possible into this murder mystery


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> i'm going to try and sneak as many mpgis and arrested development references as possible into this murder mystery



a+


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> a+



maybe if I'm funny enough I won't get killed


----------



## I Am What I Am

scarscar93 said:


> maybe if I'm funny enough I won't get killed



that is an excellent strategy


----------



## I Am What I Am

i am reasonably sure that i am going to be the first to die


----------



## scarscar93

I'm pretty sure that's how LE as Ken lasted as long as he did in the Animal Kingdom one from like forever ago.


----------



## scarscar93

augh if I'd thought to be Belle I could have had a field day with Saison Marguerite quotes.

or Ariel & Rachel Tice

(oh gosh or even Merida and Bridget)


----------



## I Am What I Am

GASTON'S NOT EVEN BEING FUNNY HE'S JUST ANTAGONIZING PEOPLE i'm am so going to die first


----------



## scarscar93

has anyone made a traci hines/rachel tice comparison joke yet?

i feel like it's just waiting to happen if it hasn't already


----------



## scarscar93

why are there no good wendy reaction gifs

i would pick the most boring character ever


----------



## I Am What I Am

my only hope for this MM is that i find a chance to use this:


----------



## scarscar93

I Am What I Am said:


> my only hope for this MM is that i find a chance to use this:



yesss


----------



## I Am What I Am

people who say "I don't like Brave because it stereotyped all the male characters!"


OH GEE CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT IT'D BE LIKE TO WATCH A MOVIE WHERE ALL MEMBERS OF YOUR GENDER ARE STEREOTYPES MUST BE AWFUL


----------



## disneygirl520

This makes me happy.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Oh my god I just resurrected my old iPhone and the music on it I can't hahaha alla those summer 2011 songs


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> This makes me happy.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

i don't know why some 1D fans can't grasp that it's disrespectful to assume that Louis and Harry need to come out of the closet when a) have never publicly identified as anything other than straight and b) they don't owe these girls anything.


AND EVEN IF THEY WERE GAY, TRYING TO FORCE THEM OUT OF THE CLOSET IS WRONG AND THEY SHOULDN'T DO IT


----------



## disneygirl520

My hair has finally hit the length where it lays naturally instead of trying to flip to one side or the other. Woo hoo!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Multi media Robinson cano painting in progress

Bleh work


----------



## disneygirl520

I know I'm lazy when I have an inward argument with myself as to what would take less work, getting up and making myself food, or getting dressed and driving to pick up food.


----------



## disneygirl520

The burger king drive thru won out...


----------



## disneygirl520

This is my brother and I from forever ago when there were only two kids in my family, now there are four, and my mom still makes us lay on the ground each trip to get this picture by my family's brick.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

i'm ready for this murder mystery

http://www.funology.com/outer-space-jokes/


...i'm going to be killed off first.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm on level 110 of candy crush...I'm honestly not sure how I should feel about this.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

who's making the next thread? we hit 250 :O


----------



## MickeyisBeast

on last night's Nashville they were in my city!

well they "were" in my city, it's a show so obviously they're not really on tour lol


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> who's making the next thread? we hit 250 :O



I'll do it! I don't know what to call it though


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CowboyErin said:


> I'll do it! I don't know what to call it though



okay! hmmmmmmmm make it 1d related or tom daley related orrrrrrr idk haha


----------



## Cinderella8

So every 250 you make a new thread?


----------

